# WHERE IS JD -JOHNNY DELGADO- HE CLOSED SHOP AND MOVED OUT OF TOWN



## groucho

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND JD - JOHNNY DELGADO - HE CLOSED SHOP AND MOVED OUT OF TOWN. HE BURNED A MEMBER FOR HIS REINFORCED FRAME AND MOLDED CHROME SUSPENSION AND MONEY. HIS SHOP AND HOUSE ARE BOTH EMPTY.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

groucho said:


> ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND JD - JOHNNY DELGADO - HE CLOSED SHOP AND MOVED OUT OF TOWN. HE BURNED A MEMBER FOR HIS REINFORCED FRAME AND MOLDED CHROME SUSPENSION AND MONEY. HIS SHOP AND HOUSE ARE BOTH EMPTY.


He fucked a lot of people over

Doubt u will ever see him, but he did call himself "hustle harder" that should of been the first clue


----------



## BIG MARC

:drama:


----------



## Skim

damn thats some shit


----------



## flaked85

KARMA IS A BITCH.


----------



## manu samoa

From the penthouse to the outhouse in 1.5 years....wow


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE

fuck that LEVA !


----------



## garageartguy

:drama:


----------



## Skim

509Rider said:


> Which pussyass mod gonna delete this topic?


i will tell u now it wont be me. I dont know who does it but someone is always deleting topics that call out certain people.


----------



## 509Rider

I always knew it wasent you Tony


----------



## Lownslow302

509Rider said:


> Which pussyass mod gonna delete this topic?


1st one he promises a set of zeniths to


----------



## Jack Bauer

Lownslow302 said:


> 1st one he promises a set of chinas to


FIXT & QFT


----------



## 509Rider

Lownslow302 said:


> 1st one he promises a set of zeniths to


Coming soon zenith of Baghdad


----------



## Jack Bauer

509Rider said:


> Coming soon zenith of Cairo Nebraska...home of the chumps that can't make it in L.A.


TRUFF


----------



## rivman

...lol...


----------



## Skim

There are currently *10 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 8 guests)*

*Skim*
1964dippin
got damn, 2 members 8 lurkers - that nicca and all his kids are lurkin right now from tahiti :shocked:


----------



## 509Rider

Lol


----------



## Jack Tripper

Don't hate the player, hate the game, so called players.


----------



## Lownslow302

Jack Tripper said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game, so called players.


----------



## tpimuncie

509Rider said:


> Coming soon zenith of Baghdad


:roflmao:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## ROBLEDO

Lownslow302 said:


>


----------



## FirmeJoe

bwahahahahahahahaha :burn:


----------



## big nuts

Damm me and joy just went to his housea few hours ago try'd to call and no answer don't know if he skipped town but ti look funny to me no phone no house no shop humm ???


----------



## LostInSanPedro

damn a day late and a buck short huh? hope people learn from this and take their business somewhere else when the first person gets burned


----------



## BUD

Skim said:


> i will tell u now it wont be me. I dont know who does it but someone is always deleting topics that call out certain people.


:yes:


----------



## REV. chuck

whats it pay? might take him a minute to show back up but when he does i have the capability of knowing. 


for the right amount that is.


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 422975


LOL


----------



## Caddys 83

/inbefore delete hno:


----------



## REV. chuck

Caddys 83 said:


> /inbefore delete hno:


:h5:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:drama:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

wow!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

509Rider said:


> Which pussyass mod gonna delete this topic?


X2 they are gonna get caught up slippin sooner or later pinche puto
moderater hater mafugga!


----------



## 87cutty530

The fucked up part about all this is this fool has a wife and 30 kids.. and doesnt bother to think about em.. he ripped everyone off and with the money he received he's in hawaii or some shit.. what a bitch..


----------



## 64 Manny

:drama:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

good luck looks like he is heading out to space lol


----------



## Skim

bahaha i barely noticed his face


----------



## 509Rider

Lol "ZENITH OF URANUS"


----------



## Catalyzed

509Rider said:


> Lol "ZENITH OF URANUS"


*"We wont build them till you order"*


----------



## ROBLEDO

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> good luck looks like he is heading out to space lol


:roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Skim said:


> There are currently *10 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 8 guests)*
> 
> *Skim*
> 1964dippin
> got damn, 2 members 8 lurkers - that nicca and all his kids are lurkin right now from tahiti :shocked:


only a matter of time before he slips up, cant lie to everyone forever


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Catalyzed said:


> *"We wont build them till your out of orbit"*


:uh:


----------



## 87cutty530

Lol


----------



## misterslick

Dayumm. Yall should kidnap his gramma til u get what u paid for


----------



## Jc1chb

Can't believe this dude.


----------



## lowrydajohn

93Brougham530 said:


> The fucked up part about all this is this fool has a wife and 30 kids.. and doesnt bother to think about em.. he ripped everyone off and with the money he received he's in hawaii or some shit.. what a bitch..


:wow:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> There are currently *10 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 8 guests)*
> 
> *Skim*
> 1964dippin
> got damn, 2 members 8 lurkers - that nicca and all his kids are lurkin right now from tahiti :shocked:


:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

509Rider said:


> Lol "ZENITH OF URANUS"


TTT FOR ZENITHS OF URANUS!!


----------



## DanielDucati

big nuts said:


> Damm me and joy just went to his housea few hours ago try'd to call and no answer don't know if he skipped town but ti look funny to me no phone no house no shop humm ???


my uso Chris went by there too and both are empty.....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

funny how so many people never saw this comming :| everyone used to talk about how great he and his rims were...:scrutinize:


----------



## 214monte

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> good luck looks like he is heading out to space lol



"HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM":drama:


----------



## big nuts

214monte said:


> "HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM":drama:


Houston do got a problem !! We got a problemcuz they send him here lol


----------



## toxiconer

:drama:


----------



## Guest

misterslick said:


> Dayumm. Yall should kidnap his gramma til u get what u paid for


Lol...


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

"FOOL ME ONCE, SHAME ON YOU. FOOL ME TWICE, SHAME ON ME" 

YOU FOLKS WHO LOST MONEY PROBABLY NEVER HEARD THIS SAYING BEFORE. THE REALITY IS THAT NOT OF YOU WILL TRY TO SUE OR EVEN HIRE A PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR TO FIND OUT WHERE HE IS. INSTEAD, YOU WILL ATTEND ONLINE L7 MEETINGS AND SHARE STORIES OF MONETARY VIOLATIONS. KEEF CAN'T SPELL, BUT HE ALSO DIDN'T GO ATM WITH HIS CUSTOMERS.


----------



## Rag Ryda

[IMG said:


> http://i52.tinypic.com/epj1pk.jpg[/IMG]


ohhhhkkkkkayyyy.....LMAO!!!! :bowrofl:


----------



## regal ryda

Cadillac Heaven said:


> funny how so many people never saw this comming :| everyone used to talk about how great he and his rims were...:scrutinize:


*my wheels are still great you* dont say cadillacs are all shit cause of the shitty 4100 engine


----------



## ROBLEDO

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> "FOOL ME ONCE, SHAME ON YOU. FOOL ME TWICE, SHAME ON ME"
> 
> YOU FOLKS WHO LOST MONEY PROBABLY NEVER HEARD THIS SAYING BEFORE. THE REALITY IS THAT NOT OF YOU WILL TRY TO SUE OR EVEN HIRE A PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR TO FIND OUT WHERE HE IS. INSTEAD, YOU WILL ATTEND ONLINE L7 MEETINGS AND SHARE STORIES OF MONETARY VIOLATIONS. KEEF CAN'T SPELL, BUT HE ALSO DIDN'T GO ATM WITH HIS CUSTOMERS.


:rofl:


----------



## 509Rider

regal ryda said:


> *my wheels are still great you* dont say cadillacs are all shit cause of the shitty 4100 engine


Lucky you


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

regal ryda said:


> *my wheels are still great you* dont say cadillacs are all shit cause of the shitty 4100 engine


sweet ride


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> i will tell u now it wont be me. I dont know who does it but someone is always deleting topics that call out certain people.


I know who it is text sent lmao!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> "FOOL ME ONCE, SHAME ON YOU. FOOL ME TWICE, SHAME ON ME"
> 
> YOU FOLKS WHO LOST MONEY PROBABLY NEVER HEARD THIS SAYING BEFORE. THE REALITY IS THAT NOT OF YOU WILL TRY TO SUE OR EVEN HIRE A PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR TO FIND OUT WHERE HE IS. INSTEAD, YOU WILL ATTEND ONLINE L7 MEETINGS AND SHARE STORIES OF MONETARY VIOLATIONS. KEEF CAN'T SPELL, BUT HE ALSO DIDN'T GO ATM WITH HIS CUSTOMERS.


*I HOPE AND PRAY DUDE DON'T TRY TO FUCK ME OVER LIKE THIS.:banghead: I LOOKED OUT FOR DUDE BIG TIME!!:h5:
LUCKILY I'M A SMART/BLESSED MAN...:drama: HIS CLOSE FOLKS OF MINE GAVE ME MORE THAN ENOUGH INFO I NEED TO CATCH UP WITH DUDE AND HIS FAMILY IN OTHER CITY'S ANY GIVIN SUNDAY. :shh:

ONE OF UR FAMILY CLOSE FRIENDS TOLD MY FOLKS U MIGHT GET DOWN LIKE THIS AND I PAID HOME GIRL CASH FOR INFO JUST IN CASE U FUCK OVER A GOOD ***** LIKE MYSELF.:shh: MONEY TALKS ALL THE TIME!! :rant: 
DAAMN I HOPE THIS AIN'T THE CASE G, I ACTUALLY LIKE U!!:tears: 

AS OF RIGHT NOW MY LIPS ARE CLOSED TO THE INFO I HAVE ON U AND URS, AND THIS INFO WILL BE THROWN OUT THE WINDOW SOON AS I GET MY MONEY OR MY RIMS. 
THE BALL IS IN UR HAND HOMIE, I HOPE U MAKE THE RIGHT SHOT!!

CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW IF ME AND U ARE STILL GOOD, IF I DON'T HEAR FROM U BY SUNDAY I TAKE IT AS A NO!
IF U NEED A ACCOUNT TO PUT MY MONEY IN LET ME KNOW.

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS U!*:angel:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

regal ryda said:


> *my wheels are still great you* dont say cadillacs are all shit cause of the shitty 4100 engine


*DAAAMN THOSE LOOK LIKE MY WHEELS.... I NOTICED THOSE THE FIRST TIME U POSTED THEM ON THE WHEEL TOPIC. I DID'NT SPEAK ON IT BECAUSE MY BOY JD TOLD ME DON'T TRIP MINES WERE NEXT. MONTHS LATER STILL AIN'T GOT SHIT!! ORDER THEM BITCHES MAY 27TH 2011.
IT'S ALL GOOD, MONEY TALKS AND INFO FLY'S!*


----------



## G2G_Al

WOW, this kinda sucks.. I traded my Z's back to him for a new model, I just never got around to reordering with him. He seem kool and I thought he would come through.. Hey JD is you read this call me!! I just hope I am not on the burned side of this also....


----------



## 509Rider

I feel real bad for you guys, but if dude closed up shop, and moved from his home I don't see how you will ever get your wheels


----------



## Jack Bauer

509Rider said:


> I feel real bad for you guys, but if dude closed up shop, and moved from his home I don't see how you will ever get your wheels


Even more sad is...depending on how his business was listed he may not be personally liable for anything. if he was sole proprietor then he is, if he was incorporated the business name will be held liable, but not an actual person.

(a ballpien hammer don't care about legality, just sayin)


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Jack Bauer said:


> (a ballpien hammer don't care about legality, just sayin)


qft :nicoderm:


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> *my wheels are still great you* dont say cadillacs are all shit cause of the shitty 4100 engine


Hey don't be dissin 4100s :nono: I looooove mine


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

509Rider said:


> I feel real bad for you guys, but if dude closed up shop, and moved from his home I don't see how you will ever get your wheels



*SOCIAL SECURITY#,LIC PLATE # TO BOTH CARS,PHONE RECORDS AND A FEW FAMILY TIES..
TRUST ME I WILL GET MY MONEY OR MY RIMS. I CAN'T SPEAK FOR U GUYS BUT I'M SPEAKING FOR MYSELF.
I DON'T HAVE GRANDS JUST TO GIVE AWAY FOR FREE, PLUS I MADE THAT GUY SOME GOOD CASH WHEN HE SAID IT WAS NEEDED.
THOUGHT I WAS A HOMIE LOOKING OUT FOR A HOMIE. I TRULY HOPE AND PRAY WERE BETTER THAN THAT!
*


----------



## 1229

payfred said:


> Hey don't be dissin 4100s :nono: I looooove mine



damn Fred, bet you had to wear sunglasses to take that pic. thats a lot of shiny.


----------



## lowrydajohn

TATTOO-76 said:


> damn Fred, bet you had to wear sunglasses to take that pic. thats a lot of shiny.


lmao I was thinking the same thing:nicoderm:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SOCIAL SECURITY#,LIC PLATE # TO BOTH CARS,PHONE RECORDS AND A FEW FAMILY TIES..
> TRUST ME I WILL GET MY MONEY OR MY RIMS. I CAN'T SPEAK FOR U GUYS BUT I'M SPEAKING FOR MYSELF.
> I DON'T HAVE GRANDS JUST TO GIVE AWAY FOR FREE, PLUS I MADE THAT GUY SOME GOOD CASH WHEN HE SAID IT WAS NEEDED.
> THOUGHT I WAS A HOMIE LOOKING OUT FOR A HOMIE. I TRULY HOPE AND PRAY WERE BETTER THAN THAT!
> *


Real talk homie its hard out here to be losing stacks only if they knew what we knew pimp keep it 100 and keep it pushing


----------



## regal ryda

509Rider said:


> Lucky you


well these were on his dollar so really yeah lucky me :thumbsup:



ONE8SEVEN said:


> sweet ride


thanks homie



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAAMN THOSE LOOK LIKE MY WHEELS.... I NOTICED THOSE THE FIRST TIME U POSTED THEM ON THE WHEEL TOPIC. I DID'NT SPEAK ON IT BECAUSE MY BOY JD TOLD ME DON'T TRIP MINES WERE NEXT. MONTHS LATER STILL AIN'T GOT SHIT!! ORDER THEM BITCHES MAY 27TH 2011.
> IT'S ALL GOOD, MONEY TALKS AND INFO FLY'S!*


I had him make these a cpl years ago think like 2009 to my knowledge he made like 2-3 sets yours would make like the 4th I hope you dudes get what yall ordered and not burned......

JD if you reading this I need a 5th wheel too holla at ya 254 homie


----------



## lone star




----------



## 509Rider

Lol


----------



## graham

regal ryda said:


> *my wheels are still great you* dont say cadillacs are all shit cause of the shitty 4100 engine



I'm pretty sure Cadillac didn't make you pay for that fleetwood with a 4100 and then shut down shop and move out of his crib and keep your money!!!

ps: your deuce is TIGHT


----------



## regal ryda

graham said:


> _*I'm pretty sure Cadillac didn't make you pay for that fleetwood with a 4100 and then shut down shop and move out of his crib and keep your money!!!
> *_
> ps: your deuce is TIGHT


got a point there...I was just sayin the wheels still are a great product just had some bad shit go on with the later series, I do hope everything gets worked out

thanks im still working on it


----------



## payfred

TATTOO-76 said:


> damn Fred, bet you had to wear sunglasses to take that pic. thats a lot of shiny.





lowrydajohn said:


> lmao I was thinking the same thing:nicoderm:


:h5:


----------



## SHOELACES

Jack Bauer said:


> Even more sad is...depending on how his business was listed he may not be personally liable for anything. if he was sole proprietor then he is, if he was incorporated the business name will be held liable, but not an actual person.
> 
> (a ballpien hammer don't care about legality, just sayin)



this is true better hope there is no llc or inc


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Jack Bauer said:


> Even more sad is...depending on how his business was listed he may not be personally liable for anything. if he was sole proprietor then he is, if he was incorporated the business name will be held liable, but not an actual person.
> 
> (a ballpien hammer don't care about legality, just sayin)


I doubt he incorporated. Lowriders are more into underage girls, over indulging in alcohol, and fast food; they don't do smart things like incorporate. Now if he did incorporate, there are exceptional circumstances where you can pierce the corporate veil. In a nut shell, California would require that it be shown that: 

a) there was a unity of interests (Zenith was a JD alter ego, not a separate entity)
b) upholding the corporate entity would create an inequitable result because it would sanction a fraud/promote injustice. 

Again, I doubt he incorporated. With all the gang bangers/degenerates in lowriding, I'm surprised how civil everyone is. Kudos lowrider community. You are slowly improving.


----------



## regal ryda

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I doubt he incorporated. Lowriders are more into underage girls, over indulging in alcohol, and fast food; they don't do smart things like incorporate. Now if he did incorporate, there are exceptional circumstances where you can pierce the corporate veil. In a nut shell, California would require that it be shown that:
> 
> a) there was a unity of interests (Zenith was a JD alter ego, not a separate entity)
> b) upholding the corporate entity would create an inequitable result because it would sanction a fraud/promote injustice.
> 
> Again, I doubt he incorporated. With all the gang bangers/degenerates in lowriding, I'm surprised how civil everyone is. Kudos lowrider community. You are slowly improving.


Dude, really I sometimes wonder why you even respond to shit. I personally dont know you but some of my homies do an they say your pretty cool, but whats with the talk like you walk on water, understandable you dont have to bust your ass like most of these guys on here,due to your background but that don't give you a pass to talk like everybody else on this site besides you are gangbangers or some sort of degenerate as you so eloquently put it. Granted you're trying to help but you do just like the rest of society and stereotype a particular group of people which is some uncool shit in my book.
If you are really trying to help,(I don't know what your area of law expertise is) try using your resources in aiding the guys that got fucked over instead of giving them "kudos" for not reverting to some shit they may or may not have done 10yrs ago. 
Also I don't see how an "alter ego"{Zenith} can be sued by another company for potential illegal use of a franchised name, so Zenith and JD are in reality 2 separate entities he never called himself Zenith Delgado, Zenith wire wheels of California is/was the name of the company he owned/operated. The aforementioned company also never opened doors to defraud anyone or promote an injustice to anyone, it just so happened that during the decline of its sales people got burned as do most when a company goes belly up. Again I don't know ya personally I'm just speaking from what I read in your previous post, so its a free country (my gangbangin/degenerate ass helps make it so) post what you like but I wouldnt take to kindly to being labeled as something I'm not after I've been burned on a bad business deal thats adding insult to injury.

my .02............................... my opinions are soely my own and have no reflection of my homies or my club

Stay up homies :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

:drama:


----------



## WestsideRider

I just hired Chuck Norris to go locate JD's whereabouts.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

WestsideRider said:


> I just hired Chuck Norris to go locate JD's whereabouts.


Dog the bounty hunter is also on JD


----------



## Jack Bauer

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I doubt he incorporated. Lowriders are more into underage girls, over indulging in alcohol, and fast food; they don't do smart things like incorporate. Now if he did incorporate, there are exceptional circumstances where you can pierce the corporate veil. In a nut shell, California would require that it be shown that:
> 
> a) there was a unity of interests (Zenith was a JD alter ego, not a separate entity)
> b) upholding the corporate entity would create an inequitable result because it would sanction a fraud/promote injustice.
> 
> Again, I doubt he incorporated. With all the gang bangers/degenerates in lowriding, I'm surprised how civil everyone is. Kudos lowrider community. You are slowly improving.



If u think so poorly about lowriding and lowriders, why are you still here? Were not a bunch of buster ass tricks like crenshaws finest bruh.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star

man o man


----------



## Sanchos mustache

If this vato would have taken my feria and did not deliver my wheels he would be in a box by now . Money and familia is two things you don't fuck with !


----------



## BIG RED

Sanchos mustache said:


> If this vato would have taken my feria and did not deliver my wheels he would be in a box by now . Money and familia is two things you don't fuck with !


But you are just a mustache. What can a mustache really do :dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## 619lowrider

:drama:


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## THESITUATION

FTP


----------



## BIGTONY

BIG RED said:


> But you are just a mustache. What can a mustache really do :dunno:


Give MUSTACHE RIDES LOL(no joto)


----------



## lone star

BigCeez said:


>


lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Yogi

BigCeez said:


>


X2 lol


----------



## 64 Manny

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:drama:


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Sanchos mustache said:


> If this vato would have taken my feria and did not deliver my wheels he would be in a box by now . Money and familia is two things you don't fuck with !


SIMONE!!!

AYE HOMLES TOLD YALL JD WAS A DUST HEAD, AND HE WAS GONNA SKIP TOWN AND GONNA RE-APPEAR LIKE HIS HOMIE FROM HI-LOW WHO MOVED TO TEXAS AFTER HE GOT DEALT WITH AFTER HIS LA PASS WAS REVOKED..


----------



## topless65

fuck JD..i said it from day one when it took him over a year to send gold rims up there to Toronto. Kept making all the excuses and never came through. Im really surprised that no one in his club knows where he is...he must have told someone soemething


----------



## D-Cheeze

topless65 said:


> fuck JD..i said it from day one when it took him over a year to send gold rims up there to Toronto. Kept making all the excuses and never came through. Im really surprised that no one in his club knows where he is...he must have told someone soemething


FYI he has not been in the club for over 6 months ...he even did members dirty


----------



## Sanchos mustache

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> SIMONE!!!
> 
> AYE HOMLES TOLD YALL JD WAS A DUST HEAD, AND HE WAS GONNA SKIP TOWN AND GONNA RE-APPEAR LIKE HIS HOMIE FROM HI-LOW WHO MOVED TO TEXAS AFTER HE GOT DEALT WITH AFTER HIS LA PASS WAS REVOKED..


That fuckin leva will get his Holmes . He can run but he can't hide forever . From what I here around Los there a more then a few homies hunting for him !


----------



## lone star

friday night rotation...







i might be in colorado, or somewhere by the sea, or workin for some man who may not know who i might be


----------



## Jack Tripper

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> SIMONE!!!
> 
> AYE HOMLES TOLD YALL JD WAS A DUST HEAD, AND HE WAS GONNA SKIP TOWN AND GONNA RE-APPEAR LIKE HIS HOMIE FROM HI-LOW WHO MOVED TO TEXAS AFTER HE GOT DEALT WITH AFTER HIS LA PASS WAS REVOKED..





Sanchos mustache said:


> That fuckin leva will get his Holmes . He can run but he can't hide forever . From what I here around Los there a more then a few homies hunting for him !



Orale, controlamos, rifamos y vamos!

Aye holmes, yo sabes onde estaba el puto. pero ustedes neccessita pagar mil ocho cientos antes que yo pasar de informacion:rimshot:


----------



## rivman

Jack Tripper said:


> Orale, controlamos, rifamos y vamos!
> 
> Aye holmes, yo sabes onde estaba el puto. pero ustedes neccessita pagar mil ocho cientos antes que yo pasar de informacion:rimshot:


:roflinchi white boy mamon


----------



## CHINGON66

topless65 said:


> fuck JD..i said it from day one when it took him over a year to send gold rims up there to Toronto. Kept making all the excuses and never came through. Im really surprised that no one in his club knows where he is...he must have told someone soemething


HE TOOK 14 MONTHS TO SEND MINE BUT FORTUNATELY I GOT MINE PINCHE VATO SE PASO DE VERGAH WITH YA !MOFOKAS AINT GOT NO HUSTLE SO THEY TRYING TO TAKE SOMETHING THATS NOT THEIRS !!!SCANDLESS MOFOKA


----------



## CHINGON66

Jack Tripper said:


> Orale, controlamos, rifamos y vamos!
> 
> Aye holmes, yo sabes onde estaba el puto. pero ustedes neccessita pagar mil ocho cientos antes que yo pasar de informacion:rimshot:


PINCHE ****** MAMON :roflmao:


----------



## Sanchos mustache

BIG RED said:


> But you are just a mustache. What can a mustache really do :dunno:


chale carnal. if this vato owed me feria he would be either pushin up daisy's or planting tulips holmes.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

This should be interesting


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

If somebody was smart and had the $$$$$$$ they would talk with his people to get him to sell the "Zenith Wire Wheel" name. From my understanding that is what he owns and has trademark rights to the "Zenith Wire Wheel" name.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> If somebody was smart and had the $$$$$$$ they would talk with his people to get him to sell the "Zenith Wire Wheel" name. From my understanding that is what he owns and has trademark rights to the "Zenith Wire Wheel" name.


Coker Tire has owned that name for several years. JD never owned it.


----------



## topless65

D-Cheeze said:


> FYI he has not been in the club for over 6 months ...he even did members dirty


i was shocked that he was even allowed to be in USO because he fucked over a lot of people before he even got in.. Its bad to hear that he even screwed over his own club, just goes to show you that he has no respect for anyone..
has truly messed up a lot of people for a lot of money, cause those rims weren't cheap


----------



## SoCalLife

Jack Bauer said:


> Coker Tire has owned that name for several years. JD never owned it.


Wasn't JD going through some legal shit with Coker over the Zenith name? Maybe that shit caught up to him so he bounced the fuck out!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

:drama:


----------



## sand1

:boink:


----------



## Jack Tripper

topless65 said:


> i was shocked that he was even allowed to be in USO because he fucked over a lot of people before he even got in.. Its bad to hear that he even screwed over his own club, just goes to show you that he has no respect for anyone..
> has truly messed up a lot of people for a lot of money, *cause those rims weren't cheap*


:drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe

:uh:this shit still going on


----------



## Jack Tripper

^^^******


----------



## FirmeJoe

^^^phaggot


----------



## 1229

Jack Bauer said:


> Coker Tire has owned that name for several years. JD never owned it.


maybe jd is hiding in corky cokers mustache. theres probably enough room for jd, his 11 kids and a wire wheel factory in there.


----------



## Sanchos mustache

TATTOO-76 said:


> maybe jd is hiding in corky cokers mustache. theres probably enough room for jd, his 11 kids and a wire wheel factory in there.


chales, ese corky dont have shit on my mustache homes


----------



## 1229

Sanchos mustache said:


> chales, ese corky dont have shit on my mustache homes


:bowrofl:


----------



## Jack Tripper

FirmeJoe said:


> :uh:his shit still going in me


:uh:


----------



## BIG RED

Sanchos mustache said:


> chales, ese corky dont have shit on my mustache homes


JD hiding in your mustache :scrutinize:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

People should keep his family out of this Bullshit, the funny thing is that most people that Bad mouth JD on LIL never did business with the man and they picked up a set of pom-Poms and started cheerleading!and probably don't have the MAN NUTS to go shoulders with the man anyways, and to me that's funny. For all the Good people that got burned, I hope you get every hard earned cent back, everyone else that has nothing to do with nothing, STFU.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Sanchos mustache said:


> That fuckin leva will get his Holmes . He can run but he can't hide forever . From what I here around Los there a more then a few homies hunting for him !


SIMONE!!! :yes:



Jack Tripper said:


> Orale, controlamos, rifamos y vamos!
> 
> Aye holmes, yo sabes onde estaba el puto. pero ustedes neccessita pagar mil ocho cientos antes que yo pasar de informacion:rimshot:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Jack Bauer

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> People should keep his family out of this Bullshit, the funny thing is that most people that Bad mouth JD on LIL never did business with the man and they picked up a set of pom-Poms and started cheerleading!and probably don't have the MAN NUTS to go shoulders with the man anyways, and to me that's funny. For all the Good people that got burned, I hope you get every hard earned cent back, everyone else that has nothing to do with nothing, STFU.



I don't see where anyone brought his family into it. But if you look at the other topics you will see that one of his sons has been trying to take peoples money too, so.........it is what it is. Sometimes the seed don't fall far from the tree, or in this case the shit don't fall far from the horses ass.


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

Come on Jackie! Read pages 1 through 7.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

regal ryda said:


> Dude, really I sometimes wonder why you even respond to shit. I personally dont know you but some of my homies do an they say your pretty cool, but whats with the talk like you walk on water, understandable you dont have to bust your ass like most of these guys on here,due to your background but that don't give you a pass to talk like everybody else on this site besides you are gangbangers or some sort of degenerate as you so eloquently put it. Granted you're trying to help but you do just like the rest of society and stereotype a particular group of people which is some uncool shit in my book.
> If you are really trying to help,(I don't know what your area of law expertise is) try using your resources in aiding the guys that got fucked over instead of giving them "kudos" for not reverting to some shit they may or may not have done 10yrs ago.
> Also I don't see how an "alter ego"{Zenith} can be sued by another company for potential illegal use of a franchised name, so Zenith and JD are in reality 2 separate entities he never called himself Zenith Delgado, Zenith wire wheels of California is/was the name of the company he owned/operated. The aforementioned company also never opened doors to defraud anyone or promote an injustice to anyone, it just so happened that during the decline of its sales people got burned as do most when a company goes belly up. Again I don't know ya personally I'm just speaking from what I read in your previous post, so its a free country (my gangbangin/degenerate ass helps make it so) post what you like but I wouldnt take to kindly to being labeled as something I'm not after I've been burned on a bad business deal thats adding insult to injury.
> 
> my .02............................... my opinions are soely my own and have no reflection of my homies or my club
> 
> Stay up homies :thumbsup:


1. I don't walk on water. I work hard and still have problems. 
2. A lot of lowriders still carry the old days gangster mentality/connection, but then express dissatisfaction with the general public's perception of lowriders. They should make up their mind in regards to the image they would like to project. IMO, the blue/red bandanas, gangster & whore murals, pics with underage car show hoes, and a general practice of placing a car ahead of family makes these people degenerates. Understand that the same people giving props to a dude with a mural depicting himself holding a gun while surrounded by cash and some naked hoes, are the same people complaining of the stereotype. I know what I just wrote will not resonate well with you and a lot of the people reading this, but it's just one man's view. 
3. I was not saying Zenith was in fact an alter ego. I don't know his operations well enough to say if it was or was not. Rather, I was simply listing what one would need to show to pierce the corporate veil; and that would require a showing of Zenith being an alter ego. 
4. You are misinterpreting a lot of what I wrote. The whole "promote an injustice" thing revolves around the court promoting an injustice by protecting the personal assets of Zenith. A court is not supposed to facilitate the promotion of an injustice. If a corporate entity had been formed (again I doubt it), the second element would require the plaintiff to show that if the court upheld the protections afforded to corporations (in terms of safeguarding the directors and officers personal assets) and such an upholding of the corporate protection would result in the court promoting an injustice, then one could pierce the corporate veil and attack personal assets. Of course, this is contingent upon whether Zenith deliberately screwed people or market forces drove it to the ground. If it was the latter, then the plaintiffs would be SOL. 




Jack Bauer said:


> If u think so poorly about lowriding and lowriders, why are you still here? Were not a bunch of buster ass tricks like crenshaws finest bruh.



I still like the cars. I don't think all lowriders are degenerates either. CF is an extreme example.


----------



## Jack Tripper

Jack Bauer said:


> If u think so poorly about lowriding and lowriders, why are you still here? Were not a bunch of buster ass tricks like crenshaws finest bruh.


:roflmao:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

topless65 said:


> i was shocked that he was even allowed to be in USO because he fucked over a lot of people before he even got in.. Its bad to hear that he even screwed over his own club, just goes to show you that he has no respect for anyone..
> has truly messed up a lot of people for a lot of money, cause those rims weren't cheap


Agreed. Unfortunately I feel my Fam was taken advantage off our good nature and our good name in the lowrider community. Perhaps we had a different impression from this character at the time, or unaware of all the details; however, as is always the case, time eventually reveals truth and was eventually let go. It is also my believe that karma will inact, as is also always the case. My sincere sympathy to all those that had to or are still dealing with this .


----------



## regal ryda

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> 1. I don't walk on water. I work hard and still have problems.
> 2. A lot of lowriders still carry the old days gangster mentality/connection, but then express dissatisfaction with the general public's perception of lowriders. They should make up their mind in regards to the image they would like to project. IMO, the blue/red bandanas, gangster & whore murals, pics with underage car show hoes, and a general practice of placing a car ahead of family makes these people degenerates. Understand that the same people giving props to a dude with a mural depicting himself holding a gun while surrounded by cash and some naked hoes, are the same people complaining of the stereotype. I know what I just wrote will not resonate well with you and a lot of the people reading this, but it's just one man's view.
> 3. I was not saying Zenith was in fact an alter ego. I don't know his operations well enough to say if it was or was not. Rather, I was simply listing what one would need to show to pierce the corporate veil; and that would require a showing of Zenith being an alter ego.
> 4. You are misinterpreting a lot of what I wrote. The whole "promote an injustice" thing revolves around the court promoting an injustice by protecting the personal assets of Zenith. A court is not supposed to facilitate the promotion of an injustice. If a corporate entity had been formed (again I doubt it), the second element would require the plaintiff to show that if the court upheld the protections afforded to corporations (in terms of safeguarding the directors and officers personal assets) and such an upholding of the corporate protection would result in the court promoting an injustice, then one could pierce the corporate veil and attack personal assets. Of course, this is contingent upon whether Zenith deliberately screwed people or market forces drove it to the ground. If it was the latter, then the plaintiffs would be SOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the cars. I don't think all lowriders are degenerates either. CF is an extreme example.


All agreeable points....I retract my statement


----------



## mrcadillac

Stop hating....hustle harder every minute of every day! Like j.d! You wimps


----------



## BigTim_79

mrcadillac said:


> Stop hating....hustle harder every minute of every day! Like j.d! You wimps


your posts about this are funny. cause you make minimum wage.


----------



## Fonzoh

:facepalm:


----------



## sandiegohat

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> People should keep his family out of this Bullshit, the funny thing is that most people that Bad mouth JD on LIL never did business with the man and they picked up a set of pom-Poms and started cheerleading!and probably don't have the MAN NUTS to go shoulders with the man anyways, and to me that's funny. For all the Good people that got burned, I hope you get every hard earned cent back, everyone else that has nothing to do with nothing, STFU.


Real talk.....I almost bought a set of Z's but changed my mind at the last minute and bought some D's, glad I did.


----------



## dekay24

D-Cheeze said:


> FYI he has not been in the club for over 6 months ...he even did members dirty


 it took alot of arguements and 18 months for me to get all my rims. im also lucky i did get them. because i was trusting of a club member, and gave %100 of my cash up front.


----------



## OGJordan

FoolishinVegas said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately I feel my Fam was taken advantage off our good nature and our good name in the lowrider community. Perhaps we had a different impression from this character at the time, or unaware of all the details; however, as is always the case, time eventually reveals truth and was eventually let go. It is also my believe that karma will inact, as is also always the case. My sincere sympathy to all those that had to or are still dealing with this .



x2 on all this Cisco.


----------



## South Side Mexican

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!! 


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> good luck looks like he is heading out to space lol


----------



## hydrojc

South Side Mexican said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!


 salsa lame


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> 1. I don't walk on water. I work hard and still have problems.
> 2. A lot of lowriders still carry the old days gangster mentality/connection, but then express dissatisfaction with the general public's perception of lowriders. They should make up their mind in regards to the image they would like to project. IMO, the blue/red bandanas, gangster & whore murals, pics with underage car show hoes, and a general practice of placing a car ahead of family makes these people degenerates. Understand that the same *people giving props to a dude with a mural depicting himself holding a gun while surrounded by cash and some naked hoes*, are the same people complaining of the stereotype. I know what I just wrote will not resonate well with you and a lot of the people reading this, but it's just one man's view.


that looks firme on a ranfla, im gonna have some naked hyna's, with an aztec temple in the background, with a cholo painted like a clown holding a gun on my next ranfla. or ill just put scarface on it


----------



## Jack Tripper

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> that looks firme on a ranfla, im gonna have some naked hyna's, with an aztec temple in the background, with a cholo painted like a clown holding a gun on my next ranfla. or ill just put scarface on it



orale holmes, make sure scarface is wearing nike cortez and his hair has 3flores in it


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

regal ryda said:


> All agreeable points....I retract my statement


lol. Thanks Patna.  



Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> that looks firme on a ranfla, im gonna have some naked hyna's, with an aztec temple in the background, with a cholo painted like a clown holding a gun on my next ranfla. or ill just put scarface on it


Scarface with clown paint would be hottt. 



Jack Tripper said:


> orale holmes, make sure scarface is wearing nike cortez and his hair has 3flores in it


^^^ this man has an eye for detail.


----------



## mrcadillac

J.d. is in tha pinta


----------



## slickpanther

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> good luck looks like he is heading out to space lol


:roflmao: *Never* fart in a space suit :barf:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

mrcadillac said:


> J.d. is in tha pinta


Zenith of Folsom. They offer a different kind of rim.


----------



## 509Rider

Lol


----------



## Rag Ryda

OGJordan said:


> x2 on all this Cisco.


x2 on that signature line :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Zenith of Folsom. They offer a different kind of rim.


:roflmao: He goes there and the only car he will be building will be on one of Jesse James' rides lol!


----------



## BIG RED

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Zenith of Folsom. They offer a different kind of rim.


Don't forget the jelly.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

Does that mean the wheels that were made are gonna be collectables


----------



## Jack Bauer

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Does that mean the wheels that were made are gonna be collectables


The wheels that were made are all fake Zeniths. Regardless of the quality (or lack thereof). I can throw a bunch of tomatoes in my blender and bottle that shit as Heintz Ketchup, but don't mean its real.


The only collectibles are the ones Jim Craig made.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Does that mean the wheels that were made are gonna be collectables


Without a doubt. My source in Japan says the wheels are reselling with a 20% mark up. With increases in raw material prices from China; compounded with the strength of the Yen, my source anticipates a 50% increase in Zenith price by the closing of the 2012 fiscal year. A decent low risk/high return opportunity would be to sell in June when it's still early in the summer season and the price is perhaps at a 40% increase. 



BIG RED said:


> Don't forget the jelly.


Definitely. Was gonna post that video of the Jelly dude talking about tossing salads, but then decided not to gay it up.



slickpanther said:


> :roflmao: He goes there and the only car he will be building will be on one of Jesse James' rides lol!


Jesse James?


----------



## 509Rider

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Does that mean the wheels that were made are gonna be collectables


They will make nice hose reels in your garage.


----------



## homie

509Rider said:


> They will make nice hose reels in your garage.


bwahahahha...thats why i roll D's...they been in business a long time and are a reputable business.yes there expensive..but you know what your getting in a timely manor....fuck z's!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

homie said:


> bwahahahha...thats why i roll D's...they been in business a long time and are a reputable business.yes there expensive..but you know what your getting in a timely manor....fuck z's!!


I roll C's son.


----------



## BIG RED

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Without a doubt. My source in Japan says the wheels are reselling with a 20% mark up. With increases in raw material prices from China; compounded with the strength of the Yen, my source anticipates a 50% increase in Zenith price by the closing of the 2012 fiscal year. A decent low risk/high return opportunity would be to sell in June when it's still early in the summer season and the price is perhaps at a 40% increase.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. Was gonna post that video of the Jelly dude talking about tossing salads, but then decided not to gay it up.
> 
> 
> Jesse James?


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 1229

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Jesse James?


i think he is making a reference to the Monster Garage episode where they built a car at folsom.


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Hey don't be dissin 4100s :nono: I looooove mine


SWEET.. I LIKE THE WORKMANSHIP.. BUT LOVE THE MUSCLE OF A 305


----------



## 187PURE

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> 1. I don't walk on water. I work hard and still have problems.
> 2. A lot of lowriders still carry the old days gangster mentality/connection, but then express dissatisfaction with the general public's perception of lowriders. They should make up their mind in regards to the image they would like to project. IMO, the blue/red bandanas, gangster & whore murals, pics with underage car show hoes, and a general practice of placing a car ahead of family makes these people degenerates. Understand that the same people giving props to a dude with a mural depicting himself holding a gun while surrounded by cash and some naked hoes, are the same people complaining of the stereotype. I know what I just wrote will not resonate well with you and a lot of the people reading this, but it's just one man's view.
> 3. I was not saying Zenith was in fact an alter ego. I don't know his operations well enough to say if it was or was not. Rather, I was simply listing what one would need to show to pierce the corporate veil; and that would require a showing of Zenith being an alter ego.
> 4. You are misinterpreting a lot of what I wrote. The whole "promote an injustice" thing revolves around the court promoting an injustice by protecting the personal assets of Zenith. A court is not supposed to facilitate the promotion of an injustice. If a corporate entity had been formed (again I doubt it), the second element would require the plaintiff to show that if the court upheld the protections afforded to corporations (in terms of safeguarding the directors and officers personal assets) and such an upholding of the corporate protection would result in the court promoting an injustice, then one could pierce the corporate veil and attack personal assets. Of course, this is contingent upon whether Zenith deliberately screwed people or market forces drove it to the ground. If it was the latter, then the plaintiffs would be SOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the cars. I don't think all lowriders are degenerates either. CF is an extreme example.


DUDE I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU SAYING (AND YOU MAKE SOME GOOD POINTS), BUT ONE OF THESE ****** GON WIND UP FUCKIN YO' ASS UP.. YOU CAN'T KEEP TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT THESE ****** AND THINK YOU WON'T GET HANDLED.. NOW IF YOU JUST HIDING BEHIND THE COMPUTER AND SAYING ALL THIS STUFF THEN WHATEVER. BUT IF YOU THINK YOU CAN JUST TALK ALL THIS SHIT THEN COME OUTSIDE, YOU LIABLE TO GET FUCKED UP BY ONE OF THEM ****** (i.e. GANG BANGERS, THUGS, HOODLUMS, DEGENERATES). NOTHER THING, IF YOU THINK SO BAD ABOUT LOWRIDING AND THESE ****** THEN GET THE FUCK OFF THIS SITE.. SELL YOUR CAR AND GET ON UP OUT THE GAME.. AGAIN, YOUR POINTS ARE VALID, BUT THESE ****** AINT TRYING TO HEAR THAT SHIT


----------



## Wizzard

Jack Bauer said:


> The wheels that were made are all fake Zeniths. Regardless of the quality (or lack thereof). I can throw a bunch of tomatoes in my blender and bottle that shit as Heintz Ketchup, but don't mean its real.
> 
> 
> *The only collectibles are the ones Jim Craig made.*


Well, I have to disagree. 
I love my Zeniths and I dont see why I wouldnt collect them? 
Aint nothing wrong with my wheels and I still think the Zeniths that JD made are the best looking wire wheels out there.


----------



## 509Rider

Only thing my old Zs of Cali used to collect was
Dust. Junk ass wheels.


----------



## Sanchos mustache

Next time you vatos need some rims for your ranfla, skip the middle man...


----------



## Jack Bauer

Wizzard said:


> Well, I have to disagree.
> I love my Zeniths and I dont see why I wouldnt collect them?
> Aint nothing wrong with my wheels and I still think the Zeniths that JD made are the best looking wire wheels out there.


Quality or not, you still got ripped off and bought a counterfeit product. JDs Zeniths are like swap meet Louie...shit might look nice but it ain't real. I'm sure a lot of hoes collect fake Gucci bags. But at the end of the day all they own is some unlicensed fake shit.


----------



## 509Rider

Sanchos mustache said:


> Next time you vatos need some rims for your ranfla, skip the middle man...


Hmm, interesting.


----------



## 509Rider

Jack Bauer said:


> Quality or not, you still got ripped off and bought a counterfeit product. JDs Zeniths are like swap meet Louie...shit might look nice but it ain't real. I'm sure a lot of hoes collect fake Gucci bags. But at the end of the day all they own is some unlicensed fake shit.


Lol


----------



## .TODD

Sanchos mustache said:


> Next time you vatos need some rims for your ranfla, skip the middle man...


:dunno: so galaxy makes zenith and sells whole sale to JD and jade stamps an eagle on it? and case closed?


----------



## Big Doe

.TODD said:


> :dunno: so galaxy makes zenith and sells whole sale to JD and jade stamps an eagle on it? and case closed?


Ain't that a bitch


----------



## 509Rider

Damn some spendy ass chinas


----------



## Wizzard

Jack Bauer said:


> Quality or not, you still got ripped off and bought a counterfeit product. JDs Zeniths are like swap meet Louie...shit might look nice but it ain't real. I'm sure a lot of hoes collect fake Gucci bags. But at the end of the day all they own is some unlicensed fake shit.


Well that is an opinion and I can understand how youre thinking. I never considered to get ripped off since I know what I paid for. 
But that´s kinda the American way isnt it? Selling football teams back and forth like the Raiders for example...People are still Raiders fans.

I know the story behind Jim Craig and the original Zenith, I kinda see it differently then you I guess. 
The way I see it JD took the name Zenith and made it to a wire wheel strictly for Lowriders, and he did come up with alot of new stuff regarding wire wheels.

Unfortunatly alot of people had a bad experience, but I would bet that there are more people out there with a good experience. Even though I consider myself a friend of JD doesnt mean I agree on certain things regarding his way of doing business, I do read about it on LIL but I am a happy customer and he never did me wrong and I consider the wheels to be worth what I paid for them.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Wizzard said:


> Well that is an opinion and I can understand how youre thinking. I never considered to get ripped off since I know what I paid for.
> But that´s kinda the American way isnt it? Selling football teams back and forth like the Raiders for example...People are still Raiders fans.
> 
> I know the story behind Jim Craig and the original Zenith, I kinda see it differently then you I guess.
> The way I see it JD took the name Zenith and made it to a wire wheel strictly for Lowriders, and he did come up with alot of new stuff regarding wire wheels.
> 
> Unfortunatly alot of people had a bad experience, but I would bet that there are more people out there with a good experience. Even though I consider myself a friend of JD doesnt mean I agree on certain things regarding his way of doing business, I do read about it on LIL but I am a happy customer and he never did me wrong and I consider the wheels to be worth what I paid for them.


It's not about an OPINION, its about facts. The point I'm trying to make is JD never OWNED the name.

Jim Craig then Ray from Roadster and now Coker. JD never really LEGALLY made Zeniths. He didn't own rights to the name. I can make a killer batch of hot sauce and call it Tapatio but its still going to be fake, because I don't own rights to the name.


----------



## D-Cheeze

.TODD said:


> :dunno: so galaxy makes zenith and sells whole sale to JD and jade stamps an eagle on it? and case closed?


dont think thats true ....from what i heard (and again its hearsay) he provideded all the parts but someone else laced them up


----------



## masatalker

187PURE said:


> DUDE I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU SAYING (AND YOU MAKE SOME GOOD POINTS), BUT ONE OF THESE ****** GON WIND UP FUCKIN YO' ASS UP.. YOU CAN'T KEEP TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT THESE ****** AND THINK YOU WON'T GET HANDLED.. NOW IF YOU JUST HIDING BEHIND THE COMPUTER AND SAYING ALL THIS STUFF THEN WHATEVER. BUT IF YOU THINK YOU CAN JUST TALK ALL THIS SHIT THEN COME OUTSIDE, YOU LIABLE TO GET FUCKED UP BY ONE OF THEM ****** (i.e. GANG BANGERS, THUGS, HOODLUMS, DEGENERATES). NOTHER THING, IF YOU THINK SO BAD ABOUT LOWRIDING AND THESE ****** THEN GET THE FUCK OFF THIS SITE.. SELL YOUR CAR AND GET ON UP OUT THE GAME.. AGAIN, YOUR POINTS ARE VALID, BUT THESE ****** AINT TRYING TO HEAR THAT SHIT


The only thing this wack ass rider does is talk shit about lowriders. can't even count how many posts he makes where he calls us degenerates and lowlifes..well GTFO of this lifestyle then if that what you think of us. LOLOLOL Why would you wantt o be associated with lowriding if you think so poorly of it. My 1st question is: when did being a nobody from canada with a ugly cadillac and getting a law degree give you so much insight into the lowrider culture. You act like you been around the game since birth homie, but you from CANADA!! When your in LA cruising with the lowlifes do you tell em they aint about shit and need so be more like you? Fuck you from all of us real riders! LOL and go ahead and think of some funny lawyer smart ass comeback..You already shown your tru colors :finger::roflmao:


----------



## masatalker

JDs Zeniths are fake zeniths.. They are like fake ass Jordans..the only wheels that deserve that Zenith name come out of Campbell CA.. As for collecor items?? let the japs have em and pay as much as they want for them POS leaky, rusty, loose spoke having wheels.


----------



## Wizzard

Jack Bauer said:


> It's not about an OPINION, its about facts. The point I'm trying to make is JD never OWNED the name.
> 
> Jim Craig then Ray from Roadster and now Coker. JD never really LEGALLY made Zeniths. He didn't own rights to the name. I can make a killer batch of hot sauce and call it Tapatio but its still going to be fake, because I don't own rights to the name.


I think you misunderstood me, what I was saying is that your opinion was that I got ripped off.
Well, one doesnt get ripped off if they know what they are buying. Right?
I know he didnt own it legally, thats why he came up with "Zenith of California". The fact that he didnt own it legally doesnt bother me at all, sure Coker owns the name and what did they do with it? 
They love lowriders so much so they discontinued their white wall tires...

Well, I would rather eat your killer batch of hot sauce (no ****) if its better then the original. 
In alot of ways some names and trademarks has gone to shit...Chevrolet is one of them.

And I must say that I admire creativity in all its forms, even though its underground and not legally. Much like Lowriding.


----------



## 509Rider

masatalker said:


> JDs Zeniths are fake zeniths.. They are like fake ass Jordans..the only wheels that deserve that Zenith name come out of Campbell CA.. As for collecor items?? let the japs have em and pay as much as they want for them POS leaky, rusty, loose spoke having wheels.


Quoted for truff


----------



## westsidehydros

so let me get this straigt...

are we mad cause he sold (or ripped people off) zeniths , that were made to og zeniths standards without a proper liscence? or that he sold chinas and called them zeniths?

oh, and by the way...










i think zeniths look like crap anyways...wagon wheel lookin wheels


----------



## 509Rider

westsidehydros said:


> so let me get this straigt...
> 
> are we mad cause he sold (or ripped people off) zeniths , that were made to og zeniths standards without a proper liscence? or that he sold chinas and called them zeniths?
> 
> oh, and by the way...
> 
> View attachment 428156
> 
> 
> 
> i think zeniths look like crap anyways...wagon wheel lookin wheels


Mine where build with less than china quality stds.


----------



## payfred

westsidehydros said:


> so let me get this straigt...
> 
> are we mad cause he sold (or ripped people off) zeniths , that were made to og zeniths standards without a proper liscence? or that he sold chinas and called them zeniths?
> 
> oh, and by the way...
> 
> View attachment 428156
> 
> 
> 
> i think zeniths look like crap anyways...wagon wheel lookin wheels


My Zs don't look like crap you crazy homie


----------



## BarneyRubble

payfred said:


> My Zs don't look like crap you crazy homie


hes jelly brah


----------



## payfred

60 spoke X lace









72 spoke straight lace









Saying they look like crap hurts my feelings


----------



## Sanchos mustache

payfred said:


> 72 spoke straight lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying they look like crap hurts my feelings


damn eh that Hyna looks firme


----------



## bigbeanz702

All I seen was ass. I didn't know that picture even had a lac in it intill I looked again to see if my eyes were playing tricks on me haha nice lac but even better ass haha


----------



## DELGADO58

Wizzard said:


> Well, I have to disagree.
> I love my Zeniths and I dont see why I wouldnt collect them?
> Aint nothing wrong with my wheels and I still think the Zeniths that JD made are the best looking wire wheels out there.


There's a big difference between jdz rims and Campbell, if u know ur rims you'll see that the spokes are thicker than the Campbell's, 
I bought me a set a few years ago and resold them right away Cus I noticed that, never even got to roll them, 
But I still have my og triple gold engraved crossed laced 2nd series


----------



## FoolishinVegas

payfred said:


> 60 spoke X lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke straight lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying they look like crap hurts my feelings


:rofl: . . Leave it to my uso Fred to brake up the concentration of the subject at hand..Lol

Jinx Minx is a fine little porn star to have posing on your ride too!


----------



## mrsdirtyred

he used player hubs on his rims also


----------



## westsidehydros

payfred said:


> 60 spoke X lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke straight lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying they look like crap hurts my feelings


im jus playin homie...

but i'll be honest, it seems like the only z's i see are the 60 spoke, or cross lace and i think they look like old school crager bolt ons.

that red set look pretty hot though...maybe its the ass thats helpin


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

payfred said:


> 60 spoke X lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke straight lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying they look like crap hurts my feelings


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

masatalker said:


> The only thing this wack ass rider does is talk shit about lowriders. can't even count how many posts he makes where he calls us degenerates and lowlifes..well GTFO of this lifestyle then if that what you think of us. LOLOLOL Why would you wantt o be associated with lowriding if you think so poorly of it. My 1st question is: when did being a nobody from canada with a ugly cadillac and getting a law degree give you so much insight into the lowrider culture. You act like you been around the game since birth homie, but you from CANADA!! When your in LA cruising with the lowlifes do you tell em they aint about shit and need so be more like you? Fuck you from all of us real riders! LOL and go ahead and think of some funny lawyer smart ass comeback..You already shown your tru colors :finger::roflmao:


REAL TALK


----------



## payfred

FoolishinVegas said:


> :rofl: . . Leave it to my uso Fred to brake up the concentration of the subject at hand..Lol
> 
> Jinx Minx is a fine little porn star to have posing on your ride too!


:roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## payfred

bigbeanz702 said:


> All I seen was ass. I didn't know that picture even had a lac in it intill I looked again to see if my eyes were playing tricks on me haha nice lac but even better ass haha





westsidehydros said:


> im jus playin homie...
> 
> but i'll be honest, it seems like the only z's i see are the 60 spoke, or cross lace and i think they look like old school crager bolt ons.
> 
> that red set look pretty hot though...maybe its the ass thats helpin





Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

So wut am i supposed to with all these


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

westsidehydros said:


> so let me get this straigt...
> 
> are we mad cause he sold (or ripped people off) zeniths , that were made to og zeniths standards without a proper liscence? or that he sold chinas and called them zeniths?
> 
> oh, and by the way...
> 
> View attachment 428156
> 
> 
> 
> i think zeniths look like crap anyways...wagon wheel lookin wheels


I have zeniths and I thought you loved them on my caddy bucket:tears::biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> So wut am i supposed to with all these



roadster/zenith


----------



## BarneyRubble

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> I have zeniths and I thought you loved them on my caddy bucket:tears::biggrin:


he was just being nice!


the troof is out!


----------



## westsidehydros

not the same dave...

your in lux, i think its written in your by-laws somewhere that you guys have to roll z's...


----------



## mrcadillac

He's in Del Rio tx. Seen him last night..buying the bar and making it rain


----------



## Sanchos mustache

mrcadillac said:


> He's in Del Rio tx. Seen him last night..buying the bar and making it rain


chale i saw him at la moreliana buying pig feet ey


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

187PURE said:


> DUDE I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU SAYING (AND YOU MAKE SOME GOOD POINTS), BUT ONE OF THESE ****** GON WIND UP FUCKIN YO' ASS UP.. YOU CAN'T KEEP TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT THESE ****** AND THINK YOU WON'T GET HANDLED.. NOW IF YOU JUST HIDING BEHIND THE COMPUTER AND SAYING ALL THIS STUFF THEN WHATEVER. BUT IF YOU THINK YOU CAN JUST TALK ALL THIS SHIT THEN COME OUTSIDE, YOU LIABLE TO GET FUCKED UP BY ONE OF THEM ****** (i.e. GANG BANGERS, THUGS, HOODLUMS, DEGENERATES). NOTHER THING, IF YOU THINK SO BAD ABOUT LOWRIDING AND THESE ****** THEN GET THE FUCK OFF THIS SITE.. SELL YOUR CAR AND GET ON UP OUT THE GAME.. AGAIN, YOUR POINTS ARE VALID, BUT THESE ****** AINT TRYING TO HEAR THAT SHIT


So what you're suggesting is that even though my points are valid, I should be scared to voice my opinion? What kind of pussy shit are you preaching. I thought you were thug life. 

Anyone who has ever kicked it with me, knows that I'm the same in person as I am online. I've been around some real hot heads with straps and said the same things to them. Guess what? They agreed. Even if someone disagrees, no one is going to do shit about it, just like no one is going to do anything about JD ripping people off. The reason is that there is a way you can relay a message and have others concede or acknowledge your point without resorting to violence. I know what gang bangers are capable of because I've helped defend them. The key is that if you can provide some sound logic with superb verbal and non-verbal communications, most of the time you can communicate what you have to say without incident. 

Now why would I get off this site and sell my car? Not everyone on here is a degenerate and the place offers some entertainment value. For the sake of argument, even if I disliked most lowriders, you don't need to like Chinese people to enjoy Chinese food. On that note, I will add that you are a very sensitive individual to catch feelings like this. I'll take a more gentle approach next time. On to the next asshole below...




masatalker said:


> The only thing this wack ass rider does is talk shit about lowriders. can't even count how many posts he makes where he calls us degenerates and lowlifes..well GTFO of this lifestyle then if that what you think of us. LOLOLOL Why would you wantt o be associated with lowriding if you think so poorly of it. My 1st question is: when did being a nobody from canada with a ugly cadillac and getting a law degree give you so much insight into the lowrider culture. You act like you been around the game since birth homie, but you from CANADA!! When your in LA cruising with the lowlifes do you tell em they aint about shit and need so be more like you? Fuck you from all of us real riders! LOL and go ahead and think of some funny lawyer smart ass comeback..You already shown your tru colors :finger::roflmao:


Lowriders are so damn sensitive these days. If I may suggest one thing after you read my post, you should consider logging off, re-enrolling in grade three, and study how to put together a proper sentence. 

To answer your first question, I've been lowriding for 18 years, thus, I feel that is a sufficient amount of time to analyze the inner functioning of the lowrider community in Vancouver and Los Angeles. Perhaps you might disagree and require a 20 year observatory period. I think my international perspective is helpful and perhaps should circumvent your 20 year requirement. 

To answer your other question which actually preceded your first 'official' question (shows how unintelligent you really are), I don't know if I actively try to be associated with lowriding per se, I think it just happens when you own a lowrider and go lowriding. I wouldn't define myself solely as a lowrider simply because that seems to be rather narrow. I like to think of myself as more than just an owner of an ugly Cadillac with Canadian origins. I love the cars and like most people on here, my face lights up when you see a clean rider dippin down the street; even a g body. At the expense of stating a cliche, I plan to ride for life. I want a rag 59, but not at the expense of family. Nor would I take penetentiary chances with a home based pharmaceutical operation to fund the building of my rider. 

I also don't expect or ask anyone to be more like me, that would make me like you (pushing conformity). However, I am a big advocate of education and would like to see more people improve in those areas (yourself included). Even from a macro perspective, this will ultimately help the socio-economic disparities that you often see in urban neighborhoods which coincidentally are rich with lowriders on the west coast. Of course, this issue is not exclusive to the lowrider domain. 

I have a few questions for you:

1. By any chance, were you the individual who said "I'd rather die being respected as a lowrider, then live and be respected as anything else?" Just seems like something you would say. 

2. What makes someone a "real" rider?

3. What makes you a "real" rider?


----------



## BarneyRubble

Education is fo suckas :nicoderm:


----------



## mark-impala63

JD is not a low rider He is a low life yella scum theif. I am an australian and I purchased custom wheels From him after he advertised on Ebay and His website.He didnt come through with the wheels After I sent payment . I Sent several emails and made phone calls and he lied each time after he Promised he did send the wheels. He has called my wife uncalled for names after she corresponded with him. We got authorities involved but he ran away, like a little girl. 
Dirty Old JD.......
He has nice car because he steels moneys off people like me and others on here, Very rude, crude grub. I just Dont know how he can sleep at night knowing that he has stole hard earned money from consumers who believed he had a great product. How many has he ripped off ? How many people have saved for products only to be dissapointed ? 

JD stole $1850.00 of my HARD earned money which Took me 4 months to save, worked every weekend just to save for these wheels.

Dirty JD, wont even answer his phone, cost me fortune to ring him for international . He has raised his son Jesse to be a liar and thief just like his old man. 

If anyone wants to take this yella lowlife grub to court, PLEASE PLEASE let me know, I have receipts and copys of phone calls and emails.

- Mark


----------



## mrcadillac

Lol @ "Dirty j.d"


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama:


----------



## mrcadillac

mark-impala63 said:


> JD is not a low rider He is a low life yella scum theif. I am an australian and I purchased custom wheels From him after he advertised on Ebay and His website.He didnt come through with the wheels After I sent payment . I Sent several emails and made phone calls and he lied each time after he Promised he did send the wheels. He has called my wife uncalled for names after she corresponded with him. We got authorities involved but he ran away, like a little girl.
> Dirty Old JD.......
> He has nice car because he steels moneys off people like me and others on here, Very rude, crude grub. I just Dont know how he can sleep at night knowing that he has stole hard earned money from consumers who believed he had a great product. How many has he ripped off ? How many people have saved for products only to be dissapointed ?
> 
> JD stole $1850.00 of my HARD earned money which Took me 4 months to save, worked every weekend just to save for these wheels.
> 
> Dirty JD, wont even answer his phone, cost me fortune to ring him for international . He has raised his son Jesse to be a liar and thief just like his old man.
> 
> If anyone wants to take this yella lowlife grub to court, PLEASE PLEASE let me know, I have receipts and copys of phone calls and emails.
> 
> - Mark


 stop hating on a fellow rider bro! J d. Needed that money for his rent ...he's having some trouble right now! Get over it! J.d will probably send your wheels to you when he can! So what if it takes a few years! It's only time bro! Ever hear of patience! O.m.f.g!


----------



## BIG RED

mrcadillac said:


> stop hating on a fellow rider bro! J d. Needed that money for his rent ...he's having some trouble right now! Get over it! J.d will probably send your wheels to you when he can! So what if it takes a few years! It's only time bro! Ever hear of patience! O.m.f.g!


You need some new matterial. Did you save this to your word processor so you can copy and paste it everytime someone posts how they got took :around:


----------



## mark-impala63

Jd Needed money to skip town, Jd is a thief. Patience OMFG ... I am warning other readers so they dont make the same mistakes. I have lost my money its clear to see , but when JD finally gets what is coming to him I think that is $1850 well spent. When you pay for goods you expect to get the goods . Not in a few years. Jd Is a JOKE he is rude and very abusiveHow much is JD paying you to have his back ????? RENT LMAO !!!! try New parts for his car or maybe to pay for his DRUG habit, Im not the only one who got ripped and I will say what I like to warn others, dont like it dont read it.


----------



## mark-impala63

well said Big Red ... thankyou.


----------



## manu samoa

BIG RED said:


> You need some new matterial. Did you save this to your word processor so you can copy and paste it everytime someone posts how they got took :around:


Lmao red @ 'new material' !!
Layitlow comedians please be advised , we are reading every JD topic so bring something new and fresh to the table or step off.


----------



## mrcadillac

Haha..I'm bein real bro....you lames need to get off j.ds pinga! Lowriding is dead


----------



## el chevvy

mrcadillac said:


> J.d. is in tha pinta


NOPE , HE IS IN COLORADO HIDING @ HIS DADS HOUSE


----------



## CoupeDTS

mark-impala63 said:


> JD is not a low rider He is a low life yella scum theif. I am an australian and I purchased custom wheels From him after he advertised on Ebay and His website.He didnt come through with the wheels After I sent payment . I Sent several emails and made phone calls and he lied each time after he Promised he did send the wheels. He has called my wife uncalled for names after she corresponded with him. We got authorities involved but he ran away, like a little girl.
> Dirty Old JD.......
> He has nice car because he steels moneys off people like me and others on here, Very rude, crude grub. I just Dont know how he can sleep at night knowing that he has stole hard earned money from consumers who believed he had a great product. How many has he ripped off ? How many people have saved for products only to be dissapointed ?
> 
> JD stole $1850.00 of my HARD earned money which Took me 4 months to save, worked every weekend just to save for these wheels.
> 
> Dirty JD, wont even answer his phone, cost me fortune to ring him for international . He has raised his son Jesse to be a liar and thief just like his old man.
> 
> If anyone wants to take this yella lowlife grub to court, PLEASE PLEASE let me know, I have receipts and copys of phone calls and emails.
> 
> - Mark


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-jd-jesse-delgado-hu-steal-harder-zenith.html
heres another topic on the subject for your reading. And more people he ripped off you can join up with.

And dont ask for others to take him to court, he ripped YOU off, YOU do something about it. Everyone wants somebody else to do something about it but nothing will get done until you ALL do something because you ALL got ripped off. 

Cops have a way of finding just about anybody. It would be real smart to file reports with police on all the bad transactions so when he DOES show up years from now its all on file and your not scrambling to the cops saying he ripped me off 3 years ago, yea right lol. 

A seller in lousiana pulled a JD of china proportions and I was one who got ripped off. This was in 2008. I just got my money back plus interest earlier this year. It may take time but file all the reports you can because he cant hide forever


----------



## CoupeDTS

mark-impala63 said:


> JD is not a low rider He is a low life yella scum theif. I am an australian and I purchased custom wheels From him after he advertised on Ebay and His website.He didnt come through with the wheels After I sent payment . I Sent several emails and made phone calls and he lied each time after he Promised he did send the wheels. He has called my wife uncalled for names after she corresponded with him. We got authorities involved but he ran away, like a little girl.
> Dirty Old JD.......
> He has nice car because he steels moneys off people like me and others on here, Very rude, crude grub. I just Dont know how he can sleep at night knowing that he has stole hard earned money from consumers who believed he had a great product. How many has he ripped off ? How many people have saved for products only to be dissapointed ?
> 
> JD stole $1850.00 of my HARD earned money which Took me 4 months to save, worked every weekend just to save for these wheels.
> 
> Dirty JD, wont even answer his phone, cost me fortune to ring him for international . He has raised his son Jesse to be a liar and thief just like his old man.
> 
> If anyone wants to take this yella lowlife grub to court, PLEASE PLEASE let me know, I have receipts and copys of phone calls and emails.
> 
> - Mark


for instance he ripped u off on ebay. To have an account on ebay u need a credit card. Talk 2 ebay to find the credit card company and name he was using on that card. Talk 2 the credit card company them people will find any1 that owes them money.
Check real estate records for his name or his wifes name in any state. 
Talk to the post office see if his old address has a forwarding address. All that and file reports with police and internet crimes and sheriff and find any route possible to find where he is.

Then let us know and post pics


----------



## BIG RED

mrcadillac said:


> Haha..I'm bein real bro....you lames need to get off j.ds pinga! Lowriding is dead


You must be 

A jd
B jd's son
C Making Money

Come up with something atleast new and funny. Your one note was funny the first twenty times you posted more or less the same response.


----------



## Guest

Wow...i read 1 good response..go down to the County n have them run his name or his wifes name since their married its his too n see if he has any assets if he does put a lien on it...im suprised no1 has contactd a p.i.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

CoupeDTS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-jd-jesse-delgado-hu-steal-harder-zenith.html
> heres another topic on the subject for your reading. And more people he ripped off you can join up with.
> 
> And dont ask for others to take him to court, he ripped YOU off, YOU do something about it. Everyone wants somebody else to do something about it but nothing will get done until you ALL do something because you ALL got ripped off.
> 
> Cops have a way of finding just about anybody. * It would be real smart to file reports with police on all the bad transactions so when he DOES show up years from now its all on file and your not scrambling to the cops saying he ripped me off 3 years ago, yea right lol.
> *
> A seller in lousiana pulled a JD of china proportions and I was one who got ripped off. This was in 2008. I just got my money back plus interest earlier this year. It may take time but file all the reports you can because he cant hide forever


I would tend to think the cops will tell you to file in small claims court. I believe contractual breaches (for written contracts) get you a 4 year statute of limitations to file from date of breach. He likely won't respond, especially if he's out of state. He probably doesn't own much property, but if he does, then you could get a lien after he fails to appear. 


http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/small_claims/file.shtml


----------



## JasonJ

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I would tend to think the cops will tell you to file in small claims court.


Hmmm, i dont know.... a couple of years ago i was a victim of something exactly like what JD has done and last summer i was actually tracked down and contacted by a detective from Utah. He said he was contacting me because he searched the internet and saw where i posted in a dually truck forum about a guy who had a shop in SLC. The shop was legit, they had trucks and a booth at SEMA so i didnt think they would try to rip me off. About a year before i had made a post on the dually forum warning people to stay away from the place because i had ordered a lift kit and semi wheels and just kept getting excuse after excuse (I eventually got it later but had to tell him i found out what his wifes name was and i knew she was a realtor and what compant she worked for and that its easy to get one of the homies to set up an appointment to see a house and who knows how that could turn out... pretty much had to threaten the guy with physical violence to get my stuff). My credit card company (Capital One) was no help because the transaction was like 6 months old by the time i contacted them. Anyways, the Detective emailed me thru the email i used to sign up with on that dually site. I was skeptical so i didnt call his direct #, i called the Police Dept in the city he worked for and asked if they had a detective by that name and they did, so he was legit. So i call him and he tells me about how he was contacted by a customer of the same guy in North Carolina and was investigating him for fraud and had since found about 10 people all over the US like me with the same problem. I told him that i had tracked down the guys ebay name and gave it to him.... he contacted ebay and found even more victims. He pretty much just needed to take a statement over the phone from me on what i paid for and how much i would be owed in restitution once it went to trial. About a month later he sent me something asking for a written and signed statement. About 5-6 months after that i got a letter in the mail informing me that the trial date was set and that i was able to attend if i wanted to, but that i wasnt required to. In the meantime i had ended up "convincing" him to send my stuff so i dont know the outcome... but i know he had a couple of nice ass trucks, a big boat, and a nice house.... doubt he has them now.

Here is a link to the topic on the dually forum theres a little more info on there.... but this is how the detective found me and why its important for you guys to post your stories up and why its important that topics like this dont get deleted:

http://www.duallyscene.com/forums/post84551.html


----------



## 8t4mc

Sanchos mustache said:


> Next time you vatos need some rims for your ranfla, skip the middle man...


Thats funny because I bought a set of wheels from a wheel builder on here and they also were shipped to me from galaxy .


----------



## wolverine

So who was the mod deleting all the topics? Someone was scrubbing the crime scene for him.. more like an accomplice than a mod.


----------



## mrcadillac

This not a comedy club..and I'm not a comedian...what's funny tho..is that j.d is really back in san Antonio tx... He started up a wheel n tire shop called hustle even harder....he's not doing lil 13'inch wimp wheels...now he's slanging 22's or better! Hes getting the wheel n tires from China..straight off the port of longbeach to san Antonio tx! Get em while they hot! He gots 30's and all that! OWEEEE...husle even harder!


----------



## Jack Tripper

mrcadillac said:


> This not a comedy club..and I'm not a comedian...what's funny tho..is that j.d is really back in san Antonio tx... He started up a wheel n tire shop called hustle even harder....he's not doing lil 13'inch wimp wheels...now he's slanging 22's or better! Hes getting the wheel n tires from China..straight off the port of longbeach to san Antonio tx! Get em while they hot! He gots 30's and all that! OWEEEE...husle even harder!


:rimshot:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

mrcadillac said:


> This not a comedy club..and I'm not a comedian...what's funny tho..is that j.d is really back in san Antonio tx... He started up a wheel n tire shop called hustle even harder....he's not doing lil 13'inch wimp wheels...now he's slanging 22's or better! Hes getting the wheel n tires from China..straight off the port of longbeach to san Antonio tx! Get em while they hot! He gots 30's and all that! OWEEEE...husle even harder!


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> So what you're suggesting is that even though my points are valid, I should be scared to voice my opinion? What kind of pussy shit are you preaching. I thought you were thug life.
> 
> Anyone who has ever kicked it with me, knows that I'm the same in person as I am online. I've been around some real hot heads with straps and said the same things to them. Guess what? They agreed. Even if someone disagrees, no one is going to do shit about it, just like no one is going to do anything about JD ripping people off. The reason is that there is a way you can relay a message and have others concede or acknowledge your point without resorting to violence. I know what gang bangers are capable of because I've helped defend them. The key is that if you can provide some sound logic with superb verbal and non-verbal communications, most of the time you can communicate what you have to say without incident.
> 
> Now why would I get off this site and sell my car? Not everyone on here is a degenerate and the place offers some entertainment value. For the sake of argument, even if I disliked most lowriders, you don't need to like Chinese people to enjoy Chinese food. On that note, I will add that you are a very sensitive individual to catch feelings like this. I'll take a more gentle approach next time.


IT IS WHAT IT BRU.. I'M NOT INTO COMPUTER BEEFS.. KEEP THE BEEFS ON THE STREET, THAT'S ALL


----------



## 187PURE

AND CUT IT OUT WITH THE DOUBLE TALK LAWYER MUMBLE JUMBLE LMAO


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

JasonJ said:


> Hmmm, i dont know.... a couple of years ago i was a victim of something exactly like what JD has done and last summer i was actually tracked down and contacted by a detective from Utah. He said he was contacting me because he searched the internet and saw where i posted in a dually truck forum about a guy who had a shop in SLC. The shop was legit, they had trucks and a booth at SEMA so i didnt think they would try to rip me off. About a year before i had made a post on the dually forum warning people to stay away from the place because i had ordered a lift kit and semi wheels and just kept getting excuse after excuse (I eventually got it later but had to tell him i found out what his wifes name was and i knew she was a realtor and what compant she worked for and that its easy to get one of the homies to set up an appointment to see a house and who knows how that could turn out... pretty much had to threaten the guy with physical violence to get my stuff). My credit card company (Capital One) was no help because the transaction was like 6 months old by the time i contacted them. Anyways, the Detective emailed me thru the email i used to sign up with on that dually site. I was skeptical so i didnt call his direct #, i called the Police Dept in the city he worked for and asked if they had a detective by that name and they did, so he was legit. So i call him and he tells me about how he was contacted by a customer of the same guy in North Carolina and was *investigating him for fraud* and had since found about 10 people all over the US like me with the same problem. I told him that i had tracked down the guys ebay name and gave it to him.... he contacted ebay and found even more victims. He pretty much just needed to take a statement over the phone from me on what i paid for and how much i would be owed in restitution once it went to trial. About a month later he sent me something asking for a written and signed statement. About 5-6 months after that i got a letter in the mail informing me that the trial date was set and that i was able to attend if i wanted to, but that i wasnt required to. In the meantime i had ended up "convincing" him to send my stuff so i dont know the outcome... but i know he had a couple of nice ass trucks, a big boat, and a nice house.... doubt he has them now.
> 
> Here is a link to the topic on the dually forum theres a little more info on there.... but this is how the detective found me and why its important for you guys to post your stories up and why its important that topics like this dont get deleted:
> 
> http://www.duallyscene.com/forums/post84551.html


Your situation is a little bit different in the sense that the defendant was being investigated for fraud; which is actually a crime. Right now, this is a breach of contract tort case involving a business that ran into some problems and couldn't complete orders. To show fraud, someone is going to have to have a compelling enough story that suggests that JD actually intended from the outset to rip off customers; as opposed to running aground after already having accepted orders. I don't think that would be the hardest thing to show, especially since a lot of the transactions leave an online trail.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

187PURE said:


> AND CUT IT OUT WITH THE DOUBLE TALK LAWYER MUMBLE JUMBLE LMAO


Fa ShO cUz



187PURE said:


> IT IS WHAT IT BRU.. I'M NOT INTO COMPUTER BEEFS.. KEEP THE BEEFS ON THE STREET, THAT'S ALL


I'm not trying to have beef with you. However, it doesn't take an L7 to know that the bandana you have tied to the bumper of your lowrider will likely elicit more adverse reactions from the knuckle heads than my commentary on the state of lowriding. Just saying loc.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Fa ShO cUz
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to have beef with you. However, it doesn't take an L7 to know that the bandana you have tied to the bumper of your lowrider will likely elicit more adverse reactions from the knuckle heads than my commentary on the state of lowriding. Just saying loc.


NAW NOT WITH ME, YOU AND CF.. I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH.. ALSO, SOME OF THEM ****** OUT IN THE STREET MIGHT STEP TO YOU BECAUSE OF WHAT YOU SAID. AS FAR AS THE RAG ON THE BUMPER, I DID THAT EARLIER THAT DAY WHEN I WAS CLOWNING WITH MY HOMEBOYS. I DID THAT BECAUSE I HAD MY BLOOD HOMIE IN THE CAR AND I WAS FUCKING WITH HIM. STAY UP PLAYA.. AND OH YEAH, DON'T GET SMOKED LOC


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

187PURE said:


> NAW NOT WITH ME, YOU AND CF.. I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH.. ALSO, SOME OF THEM ****** OUT IN THE STREET MIGHT STEP TO YOU BECAUSE OF WHAT YOU SAID. AS FAR AS THE RAG ON THE BUMPER, I DID THAT EARLIER THAT DAY WHEN I WAS CLOWNING WITH MY HOMEBOYS. I DID THAT BECAUSE I HAD MY BLOOD HOMIE IN THE CAR AND I WAS FUCKING WITH HIM. STAY UP PLAYA.. AND OH YEAH, DON'T GET SMOKED LOC


Thanks for the heads up cuz. I'm not even tripping. I'm just gonna drop your name when they step up and everything will be cool.


----------



## mrcadillac

Yall be sounding like some wimps.right now..cus...keep it one huned..my ******


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

mrcadillac said:


> Yall be sounding like some wimps.right now..cus...keep it one huned..my ******


Best believe I'm dropping your name now too.


----------



## masatalker

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Best believe I'm dropping your name now too.


yo FCE besides your homie CF how many lowlife lowriders do you personally know. Did they just come and admit to you they are deadbeat dads? Did you do the foreclosure proceedings on their homes and saw they paid the chrome bill but no the mortgage? Curious lowriders wanna know how you came to the conclusion that most lowriders are lowlifes (except the ones that go to law school of course)


----------



## mrcadillac

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Best believe I'm dropping your name now too.


Awwwwww FUK!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

JasonJ said:


> Hmmm, i dont know.... a couple of years ago i was a victim of something exactly like what JD has done and last summer i was actually tracked down and contacted by a detective from Utah. He said he was contacting me because he searched the internet and saw where i posted in a dually truck forum about a guy who had a shop in SLC. The shop was legit, they had trucks and a booth at SEMA so i didnt think they would try to rip me off. About a year before i had made a post on the dually forum warning people to stay away from the place because i had ordered a lift kit and semi wheels and just kept getting excuse after excuse *(I eventually got it later but had to tell him i found out what his wifes name was and i knew she was a realtor and what compant she worked for and that its easy to get one of the homies to set up an appointment to see a house and who knows how that could turn out... pretty much had to threaten the guy with physical violence to get my stuff).* My credit card company (Capital One) was no help because the transaction was like 6 months old by the time i contacted them. Anyways, the Detective emailed me thru the email i used to sign up with on that dually site. I was skeptical so i didnt call his direct #, i called the Police Dept in the city he worked for and asked if they had a detective by that name and they did, so he was legit. So i call him and he tells me about how he was contacted by a customer of the same guy in North Carolina and was investigating him for fraud and had since found about 10 people all over the US like me with the same problem. I told him that i had tracked down the guys ebay name and gave it to him.... he contacted ebay and found even more victims. He pretty much just needed to take a statement over the phone from me on what i paid for and how much i would be owed in restitution once it went to trial. About a month later he sent me something asking for a written and signed statement. About 5-6 months after that i got a letter in the mail informing me that the trial date was set and that i was able to attend if i wanted to, but that i wasnt required to. In the meantime i had ended up "convincing" him to send my stuff so i dont know the outcome... but i know he had a couple of nice ass trucks, a big boat, and a nice house.... doubt he has them now.
> 
> Here is a link to the topic on the dually forum theres a little more info on there.... but this is how the detective found me and why its important for you guys to post your stories up and why its important that topics like this dont get deleted:
> 
> http://www.duallyscene.com/forums/post84551.html


SIMONE!!! JasonJ keeping it gangsta :yes::nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS

wolverine said:


> So who was the mod deleting all the topics? Someone was scrubbing the crime scene for him.. more like an accomplice than a mod.


The mods have tried to figure that out but nobody confesses. Of course only a few of the many mods ever get on here and the old forum won't show who did it so we may never know. Go through jd's topics and see who he was buddys with and which mod followed his topics. I didn't give a shit bout his topics, I bot 2 hammers from him and after that he started some big fight over hammers with a guy I know cuz he was a tough guy so I never dealt with him again. Can't even buy hammers without drama no way id send him 1500 up front for some rims lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

masatalker said:


> yo FCE besides your homie CF how many lowlife lowriders do you personally know. Did they just come and admit to you they are deadbeat dads? Did you do the foreclosure proceedings on their homes and saw they paid the chrome bill but no the mortgage? Curious lowriders wanna know how you came to the conclusion that most lowriders are lowlifes (except the ones that go to law school of course)


CF admitted he was a dead beat without realizing his slip up. He's the only dead beat I'm aware of at this time. Mind you, he was actually called out on how much he fronts, not specifically him being a dead beat.

I believe you have some questions to answer. I've been more than cordial with your juvenile antics.


----------



## ars!n

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> CF admitted he was a dead beat without realizing his slip up. He's the only dead beat I'm aware of at this time. Mind you, he was actually called out on how much he fronts, not specifically him being a dead beat.
> 
> I believe you have some questions to answer. I've been more than cordial with your juvenile antics.


this shit never gets old :rofl: :rofl: I bet these guys are looking at their key boards scratching thier heads trying to think of a come back to that shit :rofl:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

ars!n said:


> this shit never gets old :rofl: :rofl: I bet these guys are looking at their key boards scratching thier heads trying to think of a come back to that shit :rofl:


Tell me about it. I don't even know why I'm being admonished in the JD topic about the CF topic. I have a designated topic for all things CF. Who'd have thought that discussing the state of lowriding was more deadly than riding around with bloods while having blue bandanas tied to the bumper. :around:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Is there a reward for the frame  lol


----------



## 187PURE

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Thanks for the heads up cuz. I'm not even tripping. I'm just gonna drop your name when they step up and everything will be cool.


HA HA VERY FUNNY


----------



## 187PURE

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Tell me about it. I don't even know why I'm being admonished in the JD topic about the CF topic. I have a designated topic for all things CF. Who'd have thought that discussing the state of lowriding was more deadly than riding around with bloods while having blue bandanas tied to the bumper. :around:


NOW THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY :uh:


----------



## lowdeville

CoupeDTS said:


> The mods have tried to figure that out but nobody confesses. Of course only a few of the many mods ever get on here and the old forum won't show who did it so we may never know. Go through jd's topics and see who he was buddys with and which mod followed his topics. I didn't give a shit bout his topics, I bot 2 hammers from him and after that he started some big fight over hammers with a guy I know cuz he was a tough guy so I never dealt with him again. Can't even buy hammers without drama no way id send him 1500 up front for some rims lol


Is it really that hard to figure out........I mean,even the mod mod in question has stuck up for him in recent topics,so no surprise here.


----------



## SHOELACES

:drama:


----------



## El Callejero

:burn::burn::burn:


----------



## mrcadillac

Much love to j.d and his familia...hustler harder every minute of every day! Forget these lames,n Haters! Spend that feria HOMIE! Boost the economy!


----------



## ROBLEDO

payfred said:


> 60 spoke X lace
> 
> 
> 72 spoke straight lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying they look like crap hurts my feelings


sorry bro but all i see is Jinx Maze bending over. :boink:


----------



## DanielDucati

ROBLEDO said:


> sorry bro but all i see is Jinx Maze bending over. :boink:


:h5:


----------



## DanielDucati

mrcadillac said:


> stop hating on a fellow rider bro! J d. Needed that money for his rent ...he's having some trouble right now! Get over it! J.d will probably send your wheels to you when he can! So what if it takes a few years! It's only time bro! Ever hear of patience! O.m.f.g!


:roflmao: The Comedy Never Gets Old With You Uso!!!.......:roflmao:Keep 'em comming!


----------



## ROBLEDO

wow....i just read the last few pages and saw some dry snitching on how to catch a guy. :drama:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

ROBLEDO said:


> wow....i just read the last few pages and saw some dry snitching on how to catch a guy. :drama:


Orale Gato. I called you on New Years Day to roll the ranflas together, but you didn't pay boost mobile again. 



mrcadillac said:


> Much love to j.d and his familia...hustler harder every minute of every day! Forget these lames,n Haters! Spend that feria HOMIE! Boost the economy!


Where's that JD poem about Hustling Harder? Had a bunch of crap in there like if the wife wants shoes, hustle harder.


----------



## ars!n

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Where's that JD poem about Hustling Harder? Had a bunch of crap in there like if the wife wants shoes, hustle harder.


I heard he changed the title to "Hiding Harder"


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

ars!n said:


> I heard he changed the title to "Hiding Harder"


When you slang C's for the price of D's..........Hide Harder.


----------



## ars!n

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> When you slang C's for the price of D's..........Hide Harder.


when your cashed out and assed out.... hide harder


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

ars!n said:


> when your cashed out and assed out.... hide harder


When the rims start leaking and you blame the wheels shop for scuffing the urethane.........hide harder.


----------



## CoupeDTS

when your fakin the funk selling wheels under a name that aint yours, grab up all the money you can and disappear harder


----------



## MUFASA

When u say there stainless, but they rusted, u know ur busted....hide harder.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

MUFASA said:


> When u say there stainless, but they rusted, u know ur busted....hide harder.


:roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDTS

when they all leak, and the people freak... husteal harder


----------



## MUFASA

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> :roflmao:


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

When u build a zenith from a china, and people are out to kick u in ur vagina.....hide harder.


----------



## ars!n

when the people wanna know why thier rims went up your nose.... hide harder


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

When all your customers pay, to build your cherry Six Tre.............Hide Harder.


----------



## lowrivi1967

MUFASA said:


> When u say there stainless, but they rusted, u know ur busted....hide harder.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Orale Gato. I called you on New Years Day to roll the ranflas together, but you didn't pay boost mobile again.


my degenerate ass doesn't have a phone. i keeps it hood. if you don't catch me at home before i leave in the morning then catch me in the streets. if not catch me later at the end of the night at home.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> When you slang C's for the price of D's..........Hide Harder.


you didn't know? C's with the Z knockoffs are the new D's.


----------



## ars!n

ROBLEDO said:


> you didn't know? C's with the Z knockoffs are the new D's.


i roll Z's with the C ko's ftp :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

ars!n said:


> i roll Z's with the C ko's ftp :roflmao:


you think i'm playing? my next set will be chinas with z knockoffs. fuck what people think.


----------



## BigVics58

ROBLEDO said:


> you think i'm playing? my next set will be chinas with z knockoffs. fuck what people think.


you mean your actually going to cover the holes on your knockoffs


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

ROBLEDO said:


> my degenerate ass doesn't have a phone. i keeps it hood. if you don't catch me at home before i leave in the morning then catch me in the streets. if not catch me later at the end of the night at home.


I went to your house in Glendora, but "Blo a Load 95" wasn't in the driveway.


----------



## BarneyRubble

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I went to your house in Glendora, but "*Blo a Load 95*" wasn't in the driveway.


:rofl:


----------



## 817.TX.

LOL @ "Hide Harder" :roflmao: :facepalm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

187PURE said:


> NOW THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY :uh:


IF YOU LOVED THAT, YOU'RE REALLY GONNA LOVE THIS


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater




----------



## IMPALA863

mrcadillac said:


> Much love to j.d and his familia...hustler harder every minute of every day! Forget these lames,n Haters! Spend that feria HOMIE! Boost the economy!


:rofl::rofl: WHY DIS FOO GET BANNED


----------



## ROBLEDO

BigVics58 said:


> you mean your actually going to cover the holes on your knockoffs


that car is gone. as is the rims :drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I went to your house in Glendora, but "Blo a Load 95" wasn't in the driveway.


i don't live in glendora. you must have me mixed up with some other degenerate other than myself. :drama:


----------



## BarneyRubble

ROBLEDO said:


> that car is gone. as is the rims :drama:


now u can really hang in off topic


----------



## IMPALA863

BarneyRubble said:


> now u can really hang in off topic


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO

BarneyRubble said:


> now u can really hang in off topic


as can you behind this troll account. :drama:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

ROBLEDO said:


> i don't live in glendora. you must have me mixed up with some other degenerate other than myself. :drama:


I'm messing with you fool. You're okay in my books.


----------



## BarneyRubble

ROBLEDO said:


> as can you behind this troll account. :drama:


other account is banned foo


----------



## Mr Impala

GT~PLATING said:


> Is there a reward for the frame  lol


i heard dude already got his frame back.


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> When u say there stainless, but they rusted, u know ur busted....hide harder.


:rofl:


----------



## 817.TX.

ROBLEDO said:


> as can you behind this troll account. :drama:


:twak: Thats one8seven/mr.cadillac  :nicoderm:


----------



## BarneyRubble

817.TX. said:


> :twak: Thats one8seven/mr.cadillac/rev.chuck/jackbauer/rod stewart/makin money/typical cholo stereotype  :nicoderm:


:shocked:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
@
Hide Harder


----------



## ROBLEDO

817.TX. said:


> :twak: Thats one8seven/mr.cadillac  :nicoderm:


one8seven = TCS :drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO

BarneyRubble said:


> other account is banned foo


you still trolling....or is it "hiding harder"? :roflmao:


----------



## BarneyRubble

ROBLEDO said:


> you still trolling....or is it "hiding harder"? :roflmao:


:fool2:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

ROBLEDO said:


> one8seven = TCS :drama:


:no:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :no:


thank you...its process by elimination. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

BarneyRubble said:


> :fool2:


barney rubble = ONE8SEVEN :roflmao:


----------



## BarneyRubble

ROBLEDO said:


> ROBLEDO = DREW65:roflmao:


:sprint:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

topless65 said:


> i was shocked that he was even allowed to be in USO because he fucked over a lot of people before he even got in.. Its bad to hear that he even screwed over his own club, just goes to show you that he has no respect for anyone..
> has truly messed up a lot of people for a lot of money, cause those rims weren't cheap


LESSON LEARNED ( NEVER DID THE USUAL BACK GROUND CHECK OR PROBATION . OR ANYTHING LIKE WE NORMALLY DO MY CLUB HAS NO DRAMA AND DONT WANT ANY !!!!!! BUT LIKE I SAID WE LEARN FRM OUR MISTAKES  GOOD LUCK TO THE LOWRIDER COM. ON GETTING THERE $$$$ FYI DO YOUR HOME WORK AS I WILL DO MINE BEFOR GIVING ANYONE THAT KINDA $$$$$ PEACE


----------



## ROBLEDO

BarneyRubble said:


> :sprint:


:roflmao: you should post more pics of sjmami. :rimshot:


----------



## BarneyRubble

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao: you should post more pics of sjmami. :rimshot:


i did, all over the internets


----------



## ROBLEDO

BarneyRubble said:


> i did, all over the internets


don't be scared now....keep doing it. :roflmao:


----------



## BarneyRubble

ROBLEDO said:


> don't be scared now....keep doing it. :roflmao:


LOL everytime i do it she snitches on me


----------



## BarneyRubble

View attachment 430993


----------



## ROBLEDO

BarneyRubble said:


> View attachment 430993


quoted for ip permmabannd. :rimshot:


----------



## BarneyRubble

ROBLEDO said:


> quoted for ip permmabannd. :rimshot:


careful, ur cape is showing

plus, u cant get banned if there is no nudity so :finger:


----------



## ROBLEDO

BarneyRubble said:


> careful, ur cape is showing
> 
> plus, u cant get banned if there is no nudity so :finger:


no cape needed. if i was a mod... for no reason at all, i'd banned you just because i could.


----------



## BarneyRubble

ROBLEDO said:


> no cape needed. if i was a mod... for no reason at all, i'd banned you just because i could.


sorry i made u mad brah, i did not know u were so sensitive


----------



## ROBLEDO

BarneyRubble said:


> sorry i made u mad brah, i did not know u were so sensitive


mad? what part of "i'd bannd you for no apparent reason at all" did you not understand. one does not have to be mad to lay'th down the banned hammer. but you're lucky i'm not a mod.


----------



## BarneyRubble

ROBLEDO said:


> mad? what part of "i'd bannd you for no apparent reason at all" did you not understand. one does not have to be mad to lay'th down the banned hammer. but you're lucky i'm not a mod.



im pretty sure u mad


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

BarneyRubble said:


> sorry i made u mad brah, i did not know u were so sensitive


No doubt. Either I'm looking in to it too much, or the homie Ledo is getting a bit sensitive. He keeps referring to himself as a degenerate; which he is not because he takes care of ESJMami's 20 year old son. I feel horrible. He's my ambassador of quan. :tears:


----------



## BarneyRubble

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> No doubt. Either I'm looking in to it too much, or the homie Ledo is getting a bit sensitive. *He keeps referring to himself as a degenerate; which he is not because he takes care of ESJMami's 20 year old son*. I feel horrible. He's my ambassador of quan. :tears:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## payfred

ROBLEDO said:


> sorry bro but all i see is Jinx Maze bending over. :boink:


Man my little son was in LOVE with her that day Haha


----------



## payfred

Look at his face:bowrofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> No doubt. Either I'm looking in to it too much, or the homie Ledo is getting a bit sensitive. He keeps referring to himself as a degenerate; which he is not because he takes care of ESJMami's 20 year old son. I feel horrible. He's my ambassador of quan. :tears:


:roflmao: phuk dat fucker. he can take care of himself. :rimshot:


----------



## Wizzard

payfred said:


> Look at his face:bowrofl:


Saw that chick in a pornoflick the other day.


----------



## ROBLEDO

payfred said:


> Look at his face:bowrofl:


little dude already liking da white girls. :h5:


----------



## 817.TX.

Gotta be careful gonna be mulattos everywhere!! :facepalm: :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## payfred

ROBLEDO said:


> little dude already liking da white girls. :h5:


Haha yep :yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO

BarneyRubble said:


> im pretty sure u mad


no i'm not.....but you're a dumbass for listening to me. now look what happen. fucking newbs. :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

payfred said:


> Look at his face:bowrofl:


She looks better from behind :happysad:


----------



## Lownslow302

ESJ pulled a SOPA:thumbsdown:


----------



## 1229

Lownslow302 said:


> ESJ pulled a SOPA:thumbsdown:



:roflmao:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

payfred said:


> Look at his face:bowrofl:


..hard to concentrate when you keep posting these .. :chuck:


----------



## ROBLEDO

FredFlinstone said:


> oh u mad


:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

When you're gambling in Vegas and your Zenith brand is fakeus...Hide Harder


When you've gone out of business cause of your gambling addiction...Hide Harder


----------



## Jack Bauer

If you try to build Z's but got a gambling disease...Hide Harder


----------



## Jack Bauer

If you sold fake Z's just to build your sixty three...Hide Harder


----------



## Mnt86ss

ROBLEDO said:


> little dude already liking da white girls. :h5:


I dont think Jynx is white


----------



## MAG8888

Jack Bauer said:


> When you're gambling in Vegas and your Zenith brand is fakeus...Hide Harder
> 
> When you've gone out of business cause of your gambling addiction...Hide Harder





Jack Bauer said:


> If you try to build Z's but got a gambling disease...Hide Harder





Jack Bauer said:


> If you sold fake Z's just to build your sixty three...Hide Harder


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

WHEN YOU GET BANNED TWICE UNDER DIFFERENT USERNAMES AND COME BACK WITH A THIRD ID.......HIDE HARDER


ONE8SEVEN = barney_rubble = fredflintstone :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Mnt86ss said:


> I dont think Jynx is white


i looked it up...
she's Irish/Peruvian/Scottish. looks a little more Peruvian. either way she's fucking hot. :boink:


----------



## ROBLEDO

FredFlinstone said:


> who is hiding?


i dare you to post her pic again.... :drama:














































what username are you gonna come back with next time? Dino? :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

this topic needs more Jynx Maze....


----------



## Jack Bauer

ROBLEDO said:


> i dare you to post her pic again.... :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what username are you gonna come back with next time? Dino? :roflmao:



I think there's already a Dino on here.

Just hope he don't use Wilma or Betty.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Jack Bauer said:


> I think there's already a Dino.
> 
> *Just hope he don't use Wilma or Betty*.


he's canadian...so you never know.:rimshot:


----------



## Jack Bauer

ROBLEDO said:


> he's canadian...so you never know.:rimshot:


Well, if he was a texan, there'd be no question that Wilma, Betty or Pebbles would have been first choice.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

DAM THIS FOO BETTER NEVER GO TO A SHOW


----------



## CHINGON66

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> So wut am i supposed to with all these


LUCKY BISH U GOT ALL YOUR RIMS IN ZENITH MARKED BOXES ESEVATO SENT ME ONE MARKED ZENITH BOX THE REST LOOKED LIKE WHITE CAKE BOXES.:roflmao:YI MODO


----------



## lowrivi1967

562KUSTOMS said:


> a guy came to my shop today looking for jd from japan & said jd got him for $30 k !! it was suppose to b a big order !i told him no dice & good luck !


:wow:


----------



## payfred

FoolishinVegas said:


> ..hard to concentrate when you keep posting these .. :chuck:


Just tryin to lighten tha mood in here that's all 

My bad fam. Alright back to the rip off stories people!


----------



## ars!n

payfred said:


> Just tryin to lighten tha mood in here that's all
> 
> My bad fam. *Alright back to the rip off stories people*!


this is gonna be the longest thread on LIL now


----------



## Jack Tripper

ROBLEDO said:


> little dude already liking da white girls. :h5:


everyman does.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Someone posted in a recent thread, that hes in texas. I dunno if its true. But that guy ripped my homie on ko's n another order took over a yr n a half n sent wrong adapters.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Hannibal Lector said:


> Someone posted in a recent thread, that hes in texas. I dunno if its true. But that guy ripped my homie on ko's n another order took over a yr n a half n sent wrong adapters.


When ordering, you should have paid for express shipping; guarantees wheels arrive within a year.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

payfred said:


> Just tryin to lighten tha mood in here that's all
> 
> My bad fam. Alright back to the rip off stories people!


Lol, I didn't say I mind, just that it was getting hard to focus.. 
You should see the ones I just posted in the Traffic car show topic of her! :naughty: . . Your pics inspired me :roflmao:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

ROBLEDO said:


> this topic needs more Jynx Maze....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431516


.. And thanks for this picture sir! It was cool to finally meet you at the new years picnic with the lowrider-scene guys .


----------



## donz67

Hannibal Lector said:


> Someone posted in a recent thread, that hes in texas. I dunno if its true. But that guy ripped my homie on ko's n another order took over a yr n a half n sent wrong adapters.


i dont think he can show his face in cali. he's got family in Texas and his dad lives in Colorado. If he was gonna run, Im thinkin he's probably gonna run to CO w/ his daddy......run johnny run.....hahahaha...hno:

he got me for $1800.00...i paid a year ago.


----------



## ROBLEDO

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. And thanks for this picture sir! *It was cool to finally meet you* at the new years picnic with the lowrider-scene guys .


:thumbsup: same here bro.


----------



## THESITUATION

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

That MotherFucker took me for a Docena de Tamalez I paid dat fool all money up front half a dozen de rajas con Chile " saco" I la otra de puerco. Hyde Harder puto I hope el Chupa Cabraz get ur ass.


----------



## debo67ss

PURPLE~HAZE said:


> That MotherFucker took me for a Docena de Tamalez I paid dat fool all money up front half a dozen de rajas con Chile " saco" I la otra de puerco. Hyde Harder puto I hope el Chupa Cabraz get ur ass.


Lol


----------



## littlerascle59

Jack Tripper said:


> everyman does.


Not true saltine!


----------



## gamekilla61

I try to stay out of the politics and the he said, she said....
I also don't like to comments on things I don't know about, but man.., I'm suprised that no one has gottin hurt ova this shit...
This is some serious shit that people are saying, I just
glad that I'm not JD.


----------



## SupremeAir

gamekilla61 said:


> I try to stay out of the politics and the he said, she said....
> I also don't like to comments on things I don't know about, but man.., I'm suprised that no one has gottin hurt ova this shit...
> This is some serious shit that people are saying, I just
> glad that I'm not JD.


Im with you Game Killa 61 I've seen people get there ass kicked over $50 I can't imagine all the money this guy owes people ...I think it's not if but when something bad going to happen to this guy....you can't burn people especially people in the lowrider world there not always the most law abiding citizens.....


----------



## Boy.HighClass

It's a wrap for jd he can't build or show another lowrider he has to go ghost. He's dumb for fuckin so many people over but hey he wants to be most wanted I'n teh lowriding world he got it. i pass his pad everyday or old pad i should say and had no idea he skipped town! Fuck him i hope he gets what's comin to him. I'm glad i only paid 900 for the same zeniths he was charging 2nd for good Lookin out Ezekiel lol


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

no ones gonna do shit, all bark and no bite


----------



## Boy.HighClass

2gs for sorry auto correct*


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Mm=truth lol


----------



## donz67

MAKIN MONEY said:


> no ones gonna do shit, all bark and no bite


yeah, youre probably right.......i hope youre not though!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

MAKIN MONEY said:


> no ones gonna do shit, all bark and no bite


*I AGREE CERTAIN FOLKS CAN'T BITE WHAT THEY DON'T SEE..:nono:
TRUST ME! IF ???? DON'T GET HIS SHIT AS PLANNED AND TALK ABOUT. I GARANTEE JD OR SOMEONE ON HIS SIDE WILL GET BIT AND TRUTH WILL BE KNOWN IT WAS BECAUSE OF HIS FAULTY BIZZNESS.:thumbsdown:
JD... 2 MORE MONDAYS HAS PAST ALREADY AND U STILL HAVEN'T GOT BACK.:nosad:
WHAT PART U DON'T UNDERSTAND U DUMB FUCK..:banghead: MY FOLKS GIRL KNOWS UR EVERY MOVE AND SHE SMILES IN UR FACE WHEN TRUTH IS SHE HATES UR FUCKIN GUTS FOR WHAT EVER REASON.

HELP ME HELP U AVOID ALL THE BULLSHIT AND GET ???? HIS RIMS OR CASH. BECAUSE WHEN THE GOONS ARRIVE TO WHOM EVERS SPOT THERE'S NOTHING I CAN DO HOMIE. :tears: 

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS 
*


----------



## MUFASA

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I AGREE CERTAIN FOLKS CAN'T BITE WHAT THEY DON'T SEE..:nono:
> TRUST ME! IF ???? DON'T GET HIS SHIT AS PLANNED AND TALK ABOUT. I GARANTEE JD OR SOMEONE ON HIS SIDE WILL GET BIT AND TRUTH WILL BE KNOWN IT WAS BECAUSE OF HIS FAULTY BIZZNESS.:thumbsdown:
> JD... 2 MORE MONDAYS HAS PAST ALREADY AND U STILL HAVEN'T GOT BACK.:nosad:
> WHAT PART U DON'T UNDERSTAND U DUMB FUCK..:banghead: MY FOLKS GIRL KNOWS UR EVERY MOVE AND SHE SMILES IN UR FACE WHEN TRUTH IS SHE HATES UR FUCKIN GUTS FOR WHAT EVER REASON.
> 
> HELP ME HELP U AVOID ALL THE BULLSHIT AND GET ???? HIS RIMS OR CASH. BECAUSE WHEN THE GOONS ARRIVE TO WHOM EVERS SPOT THERE'S NOTHING I CAN DO HOMIE. :tears:
> 
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS
> *


Hmmmmmm...SO HOW LONG IS ???? GONNA WAIT ?


----------



## CoupeDTS

???? is pissed.


----------



## 1964dippin

?,can,like anybody say trey?i knew of someone like j.d.,like treys customs in n.c.,foo did gentes dirty,sayed ill work on ur ride,took money,and then left town before bbb shut him down and homies were azzed out,homies rides were then handed over to auction,homies lost there whole lows,....trey has nt poped in newswise/raidar since....


----------



## ars!n

MUFASA said:


> Hmmmmmm...SO HOW LONG IS ???? GONNA WAIT ?


:rofl: ?????????? is the question


----------



## 509Rider

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I AGREE CERTAIN FOLKS CAN'T BITE WHAT THEY DON'T SEE..:nono:
> TRUST ME! IF ???? DON'T GET HIS SHIT AS PLANNED AND TALK ABOUT. I GARANTEE JD OR SOMEONE ON HIS SIDE WILL GET BIT AND TRUTH WILL BE KNOWN IT WAS BECAUSE OF HIS FAULTY BIZZNESS.:thumbsdown:
> JD... 2 MORE MONDAYS HAS PAST ALREADY AND U STILL HAVEN'T GOT BACK.:nosad:
> WHAT PART U DON'T UNDERSTAND U DUMB FUCK..:banghead: MY FOLKS GIRL KNOWS UR EVERY MOVE AND SHE SMILES IN UR FACE WHEN TRUTH IS SHE HATES UR FUCKIN GUTS FOR WHAT EVER REASON.
> 
> HELP ME HELP U AVOID ALL THE BULLSHIT AND GET ???? HIS RIMS OR CASH. BECAUSE WHEN THE GOONS ARRIVE TO WHOM EVERS SPOT THERE'S NOTHING I CAN DO HOMIE. :tears:
> 
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS
> *


Might as well send the goons bro


----------



## CE 707

payfred said:


> Look at his face:bowrofl:


dam she took a tour of your back seat to lol had that bitch butt ass nackef on my cadi i wish i could post pics from my phone they would have been posted already


----------



## CHINGON66

MAKIN MONEY said:


> no ones gonna do shit, all bark and no bite


X2:drama:


----------



## Big Worm

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I AGREE CERTAIN FOLKS CAN'T BITE WHAT THEY DON'T SEE..:nono:TRUST ME! IF ???? DON'T GET HIS SHIT AS PLANNED AND TALK ABOUT. I GARANTEE JD OR SOMEONE ON HIS SIDE WILL GET BIT AND TRUTH WILL BE KNOWN IT WAS BECAUSE OF HIS FAULTY BIZZNESS.:thumbsdown:JD... 2 MORE MONDAYS HAS PAST ALREADY AND U STILL HAVEN'T GOT BACK.:nosad:WHAT PART U DON'T UNDERSTAND U DUMB FUCK..:banghead: MY FOLKS GIRL KNOWS UR EVERY MOVE AND SHE SMILES IN UR FACE WHEN TRUTH IS SHE HATES UR FUCKIN GUTS FOR WHAT EVER REASON.HELP ME HELP U AVOID ALL THE BULLSHIT AND GET ???? HIS RIMS OR CASH. BECAUSE WHEN THE GOONS ARRIVE TO WHOM EVERS SPOT THERE'S NOTHING I CAN DO HOMIE. :tears: MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS *


How much longer ?????


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Please keep the jokes out of this topic, a lot of folks got ripped off and this shouldnt be taken lightly. If you got ripped off by this guy you sure wouldnt be laughing right now.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:drama:


----------



## payfred

I ordered from JD some engraved show hubs. Sent a deposit and then nothin! Then he text me saying the engraving was done am I ready to send the rest of the $$?. I'm like when they're ready to ship let me know. Months later I'm like WTF man wassup with my hubs! Now he tells me Hernan never started on them?  I was done at this time so I called Hernan directly to find out what the hell was going on. Long story short Hernan took good care of me and made it happen! JD got me for $250 on this deal  But Hernan came through like a good businessman :thumbsup:




























If I never called Hernan I woulda been assed out


----------



## rivman

Wow


----------



## donz67

payfred said:


> I ordered from JD some engraved show hubs. Sent a deposit and then nothin! Then he text me saying the engraving was done am I ready to send the rest of the $$?. I'm like when they're ready to ship let me know. Months later I'm like WTF man wassup with my hubs! Now he tells me Hernan never started on them?  I was done at this time so I called Hernan directly to find out what the hell was going on. Long story short Hernan took good care of me and made it happen! JD got me for $250 on this deal  But Hernan came through like a good businessman :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I never called Hernan I woulda been assed out





when and how did you get ahold of him??


----------



## payfred

donz67 said:


> when and how did you get ahold of him??


That's the thing. I was getting the run around like everybody else from JD till I said fuck this I'm calling Hernan myself. Hernan was shocked when I told him what was going on and didn't want his good name associated with any bad business. He vowed to make this situation right for me and did just that. Thanks Hernan much appreciated homie.


----------



## payfred

donz67 said:


> when and how did you get ahold of him??


He got ahold of me AFTER Hernan called him up like WTF man! You see, JD doesn't ignore everyone's calls, just yours and mines...


----------



## donz67

payfred said:


> He got ahold of me AFTER Hernan called him up like WTF man! You see, JD doesn't ignore everyone's calls, just yours and mines...


Hernan must have a different number to call. JDs phone numbers dont work anymore.......


----------



## payfred

donz67 said:


> Hernan must have a different number to call. JDs phone numbers dont work anymore.......


I dunno dawg :dunno:


----------



## flaked85

payfred said:


> I ordered from JD some engraved show hubs. Sent a deposit and then nothin! Then he text me saying the engraving was done am I ready to send the rest of the $$?. I'm like when they're ready to ship let me know. Months later I'm like WTF man wassup with my hubs! Now he tells me Hernan never started on them?  I was done at this time so I called Hernan directly to find out what the hell was going on. Long story short Hernan took good care of me and made it happen! JD got me for $250 on this deal  But Hernan came through like a good businessman :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I never called Hernan I woulda been assed out





DAMN FRED I TOLD YOU MONTHS AGO HOMIE.HE FINALLY GOT YOU.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

payfred said:


> I ordered from JD some engraved show hubs. Sent a deposit and then nothin! Then he text me saying the engraving was done am I ready to send the rest of the $$?. I'm like when they're ready to ship let me know. Months later I'm like WTF man wassup with my hubs! Now he tells me Hernan never started on them?  I was done at this time so I called Hernan directly to find out what the hell was going on. Long story short Hernan took good care of me and made it happen! JD got me for $250 on this deal  But Hernan came through like a good businessman :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I never called Hernan I woulda been assed out


Hernan is definitely one of the good ones! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

holup


----------



## rIdaho

Just curious why someone doesn't simply post pics of JD, a lot of us don't know what he looks like, and this world is not really that big. Wish the best to everyone that got burned by this coward.


----------



## 509Rider

rIdaho said:


> Just curious why someone doesn't simply post pics of JD, a lot of us don't know what he looks like, and this world is not really that big. Wish the best to everyone that got burned by this coward.


Zenith of Idaho?


----------



## payfred

flaked85 said:


> DAMN FRED I TOLD YOU MONTHS AGO HOMIE.HE FINALLY GOT YOU.


I know big homie but hey you live and learn!


FoolishinVegas said:


> Hernan is definitely one of the good ones! :thumbsup:


Yezzir!


----------



## Hernan

FoolishinVegas said:


> Hernan is definitely one of the good ones! :thumbsup:


:h5: THANKS


----------



## Hernan

payfred said:


> I ordered from JD some engraved show hubs. Sent a deposit and then nothin! Then he text me saying the engraving was done am I ready to send the rest of the $$?. I'm like when they're ready to ship let me know. Months later I'm like WTF man wassup with my hubs! Now he tells me Hernan never started on them?  I was done at this time so I called Hernan directly to find out what the hell was going on. Long story short Hernan took good care of me and made it happen! JD got me for $250 on this deal  But Hernan came through like a good businessman :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I never called Hernan I woulda been assed out


I can only try my best!  :h5:


----------



## GT~PLATING

TTT 4 Hernan keeping it real bro!


----------



## Jack Bauer

flaked85 said:


> DAMN FRED I TOLD YOU MONTHS AGO HOMIE.HE FINALLY GOT YOU.


People were warned YEARS AGO not to trust JD. Several topics were made and almost immediately deleted. When someone tried to tell the truth about the ownership of the Zenith name and the fact that JD had been involved in several shady deals in the past the topics went away FAST. Then you had countless groupies that were quick to call everyone who told the truth a hater. Now it appears that the groupies got ripped off too (they know who they are).

The first warning of the kind of shady person JD is should have been how he used the name Zenith without any authorization at all and changed it up just enough to slide by using "zenith of California" and basically came on the scene and used an established name to get over on people and took advantage of ray at Roadster wire wheels and took advantage of the passing of Jim Craig. Bottom line, JD is an opportunist and took advantage of a lot of people. But if no one does anything about it to get justice, you are all just sharing stories, not solving the problems.


----------



## payfred

Hernan said:


> I can only try my best!  :h5:


Thank you fam :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66

rIdaho said:


> Just curious why someone doesn't simply post pics of JD, a lot of us don't know what he looks like, and this world is not really that big. Wish the best to everyone that got burned by this coward.


*That would be the best thing to happen to this topic, WHY? I am sure this JD guy logs on (with another account of course) and laughs at eveyone and everybody he has burned. More so the ones he has long forgot about. Post those Pictures so he will see his face next time he logs on. :sprint:*


----------



## DanielDucati

Johnny Delgado in White T-shirt










rIdaho said:


> Just curious why someone doesn't simply post pics of JD, a lot of us don't know what he looks like, and this world is not really that big. Wish the best to everyone that got burned by this coward.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Jack Bauer posting up some hard truthful facts keeping it real You got wisdom beyond your years and I couldn't agree with you more


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:werd:THEY NEED TO HIRE YOUR SERVICES TAKE HIM OUT QUICKLYuffin:


Jack Bauer said:


> People were warned YEARS AGO not to trust JD. Several topics were made and almost immediately deleted. When someone tried to tell the truth about the ownership of the Zenith name and the fact that JD had been involved in several shady deals in the past the topics went away FAST. Then you had countless groupies that were quick to call everyone who told the truth a hater. Now it appears that the groupies got ripped off too (they know who they are).
> 
> The first warning of the kind of shady person JD is should have been how he used the name Zenith without any authorization at all and changed it up just enough to slide by using "zenith of California" and basically came on the scene and used an established name to get over on people and took advantage of ray at Roadster wire wheels and took advantage of the passing of Jim Craig. Bottom line, JD is an opportunist and took advantage of a lot of people. But if no one does anything about it to get justice, you are all just sharing stories, not solving the problems.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Hernan said:


> :h5: THANKS


 .. You know you're like Fam since day one Uce!
. . still gotta get that OG plaque out to you for some HCE love!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Jack Bauer said:


> People were warned YEARS AGO not to trust JD. Several topics were made and almost immediately deleted. When someone tried to tell the truth about the ownership of the Zenith name and the fact that JD had been involved in several shady deals in the past the topics went away FAST. Then you had countless groupies that were quick to call everyone who told the truth a hater. Now it appears that the groupies got ripped off too (they know who they are).
> 
> The first warning of the kind of shady person JD is should have been how he used the name Zenith without any authorization at all and changed it up just enough to slide by using "zenith of California" and basically came on the scene and used an established name to get over on people and took advantage of ray at Roadster wire wheels and took advantage of the passing of Jim Craig. Bottom line, JD is an opportunist and took advantage of a lot of people. But if no one does anything about it to get justice, you are all just sharing stories, not solving the problems.


Agreed!


----------



## Jack Tripper

Jack Bauer said:


> People were warned YEARS AGO not to trust JD. Several topics were made and almost immediately deleted. When someone tried to tell the truth about the ownership of the Zenith name and the fact that JD had been involved in several shady deals in the past the topics went away FAST. Then you had countless groupies that were quick to call everyone who told the truth a hater. Now it appears that the groupies got ripped off too (they know who they are).
> 
> The first warning of the kind of shady person JD is should have been how he used the name Zenith without any authorization at all and changed it up just enough to slide by using "zenith of California" and basically came on the scene and used an established name to get over on people and took advantage of ray at Roadster wire wheels and took advantage of the passing of Jim Craig. Bottom line, JD is an opportunist and took advantage of a lot of people. But if no one does anything about it to get justice, you are all just sharing stories, not solving the problems.



But do you have a car?

How about a balanced meal?


----------



## King of the Burbz

so is there any lawsuits or any legal action being taking towards this "con-man" evryone is looking for.or are all these guys some internet cholos that are gonna sick there cousins friends brother-in-laws neighbors co-workers babys daddy to beat him up.i wanna see a fight guys.$100 goes to the 1st person to post it on youtube.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

King of the Burbz said:


> so is there any lawsuits or any legal action being taking towards this "con-man" evryone is looking for.or are all these guys some internet cholos that are gonna sick there cousins friends brother-in-laws neighbors co-workers babys daddy to beat him up.i wanna see a fight guys.$100 goes to the 1st person to post it on youtube.


:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## MUFASA

King of the Burbz said:


> so is there any lawsuits or any legal action being taking towards this "con-man" evryone is looking for.or are all these guys some internet cholos that are gonna sick there cousins friends brother-in-laws neighbors co-workers babys daddy to beat him up.i wanna see a fight guys.$100 goes to the 1st person to post it on youtube.


FUCK THAT ! DIRECT DEPOSIT THAT IN MY BANK ACCT. FIRST !


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

x2 =$200


King of the Burbz said:


> so is there any lawsuits or any legal action being taking towards this "con-man" evryone is looking for.or are all these guys some internet cholos that are gonna sick there cousins friends brother-in-laws neighbors co-workers babys daddy to beat him up.i wanna see a fight guys.$100 goes to the 1st person to post it on youtube.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

You might want to keep the hit for hire via PM at least lol


----------



## graham

Jack Bauer said:


> People were warned YEARS AGO not to trust JD. Several topics were made and almost immediately deleted. When someone tried to tell the truth about the ownership of the Zenith name and the fact that JD had been involved in several shady deals in the past the topics went away FAST. Then you had countless groupies that were quick to call everyone who told the truth a hater. Now it appears that the groupies got ripped off too (they know who they are).
> 
> The first warning of the kind of shady person JD is should have been how he used the name Zenith without any authorization at all and changed it up just enough to slide by using "zenith of California" and basically came on the scene and used an established name to get over on people and took advantage of ray at Roadster wire wheels and took advantage of the passing of Jim Craig. Bottom line, JD is an opportunist and took advantage of a lot of people. But if no one does anything about it to get justice, you are all just sharing stories, not solving the problems.



weird.... I had a recent post deleted... It was just a follow up to someone questioning which mod/mods took down the posts that spoke the truth about this Zenith problem. It's sad that people can't voice their opinion on a public forum, without tampering.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

graham said:


> weird.... I had a recent post deleted... It was just a follow up to someone questioning which mod/mods took down the posts that spoke the truth about this Zenith problem. It's sad that people can't voice their opinion on a public forum, without tampering.


Technically it's a private forum that can be moderated. If Zenith is a sponsor then they will protect them.


----------



## lowdeville

chairmnofthboard said:


> Technically it's a private forum that can be moderated. If Zenith is a sponsor then they will protect them.


It's the mod who backed JD from day one is deleting posts:shh:


----------



## REYXTC

Name of mod??????????


----------



## D-Cheeze

graham said:


> weird.... I had a recent post deleted... It was just a follow up to someone questioning which mod/mods took down the posts that spoke the truth about this Zenith problem. It's sad that people can't voice their opinion on a public forum, without tampering.


pretty sad


----------



## OGJordan

No one will admit to being the mod deleting all that shit. I can say that I NEVER deleted a single post that had anything to do with any of this. I've never liked the guy.


----------



## ROBLEDO

:roflmao:.....someone deleted my post. its all good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

OGJordan said:


> No one will admit to being the mod deleting all that shit. I can say that I NEVER deleted a single post that had anything to do with any of this. I've never liked the guy.


LOL at the last part of your signature


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> LOL at the last part of your signature


x2 :bowrofl:


----------



## 817.TX.

And who is the MOD that keeps deleting the TRUTH!! :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao: that should be easy to figure find out which mod logged in recently, same mod would know about JDs whereabouts


----------



## Jack Tripper

lowdeville said:


> It's the mod who backed JD from day one is deleting posts:shh:





REYXTC said:


> Name of mod??????????





817.TX. said:


> And who is the MOD that keeps deleting the TRUTH!! :drama: :nicoderm:




JD bamboozled 2 car clubs and a few mods.

JD is the snake.

NOT THE CAR CLUBS OR MODS.


----------



## Lownslow302

those sound like MRcadillac words


----------



## D-Cheeze

Jack Tripper said:


> JD bamboozled 2 car clubs and a few mods.
> 
> JD is the snake.
> 
> NOT THE CAR CLUBS OR MODS.


amen ebay


----------



## 1964dippin

Tre anyone?tres customs.....?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

seems like a mod keeps deleting my posts,you can keep deleting my posts if you want but you cant stop people from pm me looking for info....honestly you as a ''MOD" are as guilty if not more than this thief,your an accessory to the crime which makes you liable and in the event that you are exposed (which will be very soon) you too will have to face everybody on layitlow as if you were JD .....you think no one will know that its you deleting posts or protecting JD but your wrong we already know who you are and you are dry snitching on yourself but you wouldnt know anything about that since your not used to being on the other side of the finger pointing:finger:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

orientalmontecarlo said:


> seems like a mod keeps deleting my posts,you can keep deleting my posts if you want but you cant stop people from pm me looking for info....honestly you as a ''MOD" are as guilty if not more than this thief,your an accessory to the crime which makes you liable and in the event that you are exposed (which will be very soon) you too will have to face everybody on layitlow as if you were JD .....you think no one will know that its you deleting posts or protecting JD but your wrong we already know who you are and you are dry snitching on yourself but you wouldnt know anything about that since your not used to being on the other side of the finger pointing:finger:


:worship:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Brought this issue up with my bank last week... the ball is rolling now... It will only be a matter of time


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

and so yall know Jd lurks in this thread late night early morning on his sprint smartphone and hes still in california:drama:keep erasing my posts and YOU will have some info posted that not even you can buck or erase


----------



## 1964dippin

ttt ,for anti jaccing,we worked hard for our shit,doing shit legit /gaining money the reg way,we all know how to come up the ez way,but for to watch ur bacc all the time,duccing ,running +popo ,fucc that drama/stress/pinta/penn/,to be in the system,fucc all that,jd,tre,homies are looking for u,it only a matter of time till u get spotted by the street homies/non popo ,so get ready to be fucced up,u cant run forever ,


----------



## westcoastlowrider

not smart on JD's part to fuck over people in the lowrider game, word gets around fast in the hood and its only a matter of time :guns:


----------



## 509Rider

Mods are still deleting shit wtf, bitches


----------



## Jack Tripper

1964dippin said:


> ttt ,for anti jaccing,we worked hard for our shit,doing shit legit /gaining money the reg way,we all know how to come up the ez way,but for to watch ur bacc all the time,duccing ,running +popo ,fucc that drama/stress/pinta/penn/,to be in the system,fucc all that,jd,tre,homies are looking for u,it only a matter of time till u get spotted by the street homies/non popo ,so get ready to be fucced up,u cant run forever ,


Your post contradicts your signature. :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

One guys shit was deleted by another mod cuz he had 8 accounts and was just fuckin around with dumb comments. If ur comment was about JD like the title of this topic is about I don't see why your post would be deleted because its sticking to the topic. that's kinda fucked up. Why erase one guys why not just erase the whole topic then its all the same


----------



## 1964dippin

J.t.,im just stateing what goes/happens in the hood,me,im non vielote,just pointing out the obivese,also,pointing out another bad bissnes man,its all good ,primo,im out of "that life"


----------



## Jack Tripper

1964dippin said:


> J.t.,im just stateing what goes/happens in the hood,me,im non vielote,just pointing out the obivese,also,pointing out another bad bissnes man,its all good ,primo,im out of "that life"


That fool called me JT and he deleted his siggy:rofl:


----------



## 1964dippin

Huh?,


----------



## 1964dippin

problay dosent show on mobile post


----------



## CoupeDTS

1964dippin said:


> problay dosent show on mobile post


correct


----------



## 1964dippin

ttt,testing,:dunno:


----------



## BIG MARC

Jack Tripper said:


> JD bamboozled 2 car clubs and a few mods.
> 
> JD is the snake.
> 
> NOT THE CAR CLUBS OR MODS.


Real Talk.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

orientalmontecarlo said:


> and so yall know Jd lurks in this thread late night early morning on his sprint smartphone and hes still in california:drama:keep erasing my posts and YOU will have some info posted that not even you can buck or erase


:wow:


----------



## Jack Bauer

1964dippin said:


> J.t.,im just stateing what goes/happens in the hood,me,im non vielote,just pointing out the obivese,also,pointing out another bad bissnes man,its all good ,primo,im out of "that life"


WWW.HOOKEDONPHONICS.COM


----------



## Skim

OGJordan said:


> No one will admit to being the mod deleting all that shit. I can say that I NEVER deleted a single post that had anything to do with any of this. I've never liked the guy.


the shitty part is all mods get blamed for playin captain save a crook but its not me and i know one thing, its fucked up cuz he owes so many people even my own members and close friends it aint funny. its bullshit that legit posts keep getting deleted.


----------



## IMPALA863

I KNOW SUM MODS GOTTA KNOW SUMTIN,,,HOW ABOUT THE MODS PUT THE MODS ON BLAST


----------



## 84solis

Looks like 3 mods have cleared their names. Who's next? Lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

The only thing I have erased are the jokes and the off topic crap. I personally think its bullshit so many people got ripped off by this guy and I don't think this topic should be somewhere to joke around. If I was one of the people that got ripped off I certainly wouldn't appreciate the jokes.


----------



## ROBLEDO

61 Impala on 3 said:


> The only thing I have erased are the jokes and the off topic crap. I personally think its bullshit so many people got ripped off by this guy and I don't think this topic should be somewhere to joke around. If I was one of the people that got ripped off I certainly wouldn't appreciate the jokes.


its an open forum. stop deleting my post. better yet, stop being a captain. if i wanna say something i'm gonna say it be it funny or not.:drama:


----------



## Jack Tripper

ROBLEDO said:


> its an open forum. stop deleting my post. better yet, stop being a captain. if i wanna say something i'm gonna say it be it funny or not.:drama:


He aint the one people are tripping on.


----------



## lowdeville

84solis said:


> Looks like 3 mods have cleared their names. Who's next? Lol


It's not hard to figure out who it is,sad part is,he don't have the balls to come on here and explain himself.......


----------



## IMPALA863

lowdeville said:


> It's not hard to figure out who it is,sad part is,he don't have the balls to come on here and explain himself.......


SOUNDS LIKE U KNOW WHO IT IS,,,,BET U WONT PUT HIM ON BLAST


----------



## lowdeville

IMPALA863 said:


> SOUNDS LIKE U KNOW WHO IT IS,,,,BET U WONT PUT HIM ON BLAST


I can put 2&2 together man,he'll likely ban me if I do,not worth the hastle,he's pretty well liked on here too.....


----------



## IMPALA863

lowdeville said:


> I can put 2&2 together man,he'll likely ban me if I do,not worth the hastle,he's pretty well liked on here too.....


PM ME HIS NAME


----------



## ROBLEDO

Jack Tripper said:


> He aint the one people are tripping on.


no, but he did delete some of my post.


----------



## MIRACLE

THE MODS NOR ANYBODY ELSE SHOULD BE ABLE TO ERASE A POST, WHAT'S HAPPENED TO FREEDOM OF SPEECH. JUST MORE PROOF THAT JD IS BEING PERTECTED ON LIL... JUS MY .02


----------



## 509Rider

It's obvious who it is


----------



## regal ryda

aight aight it was me, but i finally got feed up when i didnt get my wheels.....there everybody happy now?


----------



## IMPALA863

regal ryda said:


> aight aight it was me, but i finally got feed up when i didnt get my wheels.....there everybody happy now?


NOPE,UR NOT A MOD :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA863

509Rider said:


> It's obvious who it is


POST UP HIS NAME


----------



## OGJordan

MIRACLE said:


> THE MODS NOR ANYBODY ELSE SHOULD BE ABLE TO ERASE A POST, WHAT'S HAPPENED TO FREEDOM OF SPEECH. JUST MORE PROOF THAT JD IS BEING PERTECTED ON LIL... JUS MY .02



It kills me when people say this lol . Freedom of speech is a right that the GOVERNMENT can't take away. A private owned website can do whatever the fuck they want. Just like a private club can say they won't take women, minorities, or homosexuals. NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say "Ye the People have the right to spout moronic statements on Ye Olde interweb and The Man can't do Shite about it." 

Now that's not to say I think this scumbag should have been covered up for, just based on his lack of customer service he shouldn't have been given a penny by anyone, and I can't believe the people that kept sending him $ in the last year; but don't try to pawn that shit off on "Freedom of Speech"


----------



## mrchavez

OGJordan said:


> It kills me when people say this lol . Freedom of speech is a right that the GOVERNMENT can't take away. A private owned website can do whatever the fuck they want. Just like a private club can say they won't take women, minorities, or homosexuals. NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say "Ye the People have the right to spout moronic statements on Ye Olde interweb and The Man can't do Shite about it."
> 
> Now that's not to say I think this scumbag should have been covered up for, just based on his lack of customer service he shouldn't have been given a penny by anyone, and I can't believe the people that kept sending him $ in the last year; but don't try to pawn that shit off on "Freedom of Speech"



:rofl:


----------



## Jack Tripper

OGJordan said:


> It kills me when people say this lol . Freedom of speech is a right that the GOVERNMENT can't take away. A private owned website can do whatever the fuck they want. Just like a private club can say they won't take women, minorities, or homosexuals. NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say "Ye the People have the right to spout moronic statements on Ye Olde interweb and The Man can't do Shite about it."
> 
> Now that's not to say I think this scumbag should have been covered up for, just based on his lack of customer service he shouldn't have been given a penny by anyone, and I can't believe the people that kept sending him $ in the last year; but don't try to pawn that shit off on "Freedom of Speech"


:rofl:


----------



## payfred

lowdeville said:


> I can put 2&2 together man,he'll likely ban me if I do,not worth the hastle,he's pretty well liked on here too.....


Does him name rhyme with StoppFrogg?? :inout:


----------



## 509Rider

payfred said:


> Does him name rhyme with StoppFrogg?? :inout:


Lol


----------



## IMPALA863

payfred said:


> Does him name rhyme with StoppFrogg?? :inout:


:rofl:


----------



## 817.TX.

OGJordan said:


> It kills me when people say this lol . Freedom of speech is a right that the GOVERNMENT can't take away. A private owned website can do whatever the fuck they want. Just like a private club can say they won't take women, minorities, or homosexuals. NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say "Ye the People have the right to spout moronic statements on Ye Olde interweb and The Man can't do Shite about it."
> 
> Now that's not to say I think this scumbag should have been covered up for, just based on his lack of customer service he shouldn't have been given a penny by anyone, and I can't believe the people that kept sending him $ in the last year; but don't try to pawn that shit off on "Freedom of Speech"



Quick to snitch on other things why stop now!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## INCOME_TAX_BALLER

uffin:


----------



## INCOME_TAX_BALLER




----------



## lowdeville

payfred said:


> Does him name rhyme with StoppFrogg?? :inout:


No way off


----------



## IMPALA863

lowdeville said:


> No way off


POST IT UP,,,THE OTHER MODS ON HERE SHUD BACK U UP IF THEY AINT THE ONES STICKIN UP FOR HIM


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

TopDogg said:


> Lets get one thing straight, young man, I have never met JD or purchased anything he has ever advertised on layitlow. As for deleting any comments from members (including your sorry ass) or JD's, IT WAS NOT ME. I do not condone anyone ripping someone off, as far as I am concerned, any member who rips off a Layitlow member needs to be IP Perma-Banned, PERIOD.
> So in the future, you and your cheerleaders can contact me through PM's so I can "school" you on detective-type techniques so you can figure out who is deleting posts.


He's also cleared his name...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

payfred said:


> Does him name rhyme with StoppFrogg?? :inout:


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Does him name rhyme with StoppFrogg?? :inout:


funniest stuff on layitlow in awhile. lmao


----------



## RdnLow63

OGJordan said:


> Now that's not to say I think this scumbag should have been covered up for, just based on his lack of customer service he shouldn't have been given a penny by anyone, and* I can't believe the people that kept sending him $ in the last year*; but don't try to pawn that shit off on "Freedom of Speech"


..x2


----------



## Lownslow302

part of the name rhymes with ditch


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> Does him name rhyme with StoppFrogg?? :inout:


Got damn it Fred, u retarded lol:rant:


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

Lownslow302 said:


> part of the name rhymes with ditch


Bitch Ass Hoe ?

your moms not a moderator, get out of here with that nonsense


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Got damn it Fred, u retarded lol:rant:


My bad:facepalm:


----------



## Jack Bauer

Fred and OG Jordan, thanks for the lolz. Some of the funniest shit I've read in a while. Good job.


----------



## Jack Tripper

Jack Bauer said:


> Fred and OG Jordan, thanks for the lolz. Some of the funniest shit I've read in a while. Good job.


Jack, you are part of the counter terrorist unit, you are a sworn officer of the law, bound by your pink skin (aka whiteboy) and more importantly your dna to snitch.

Tell us who the MOD is already ******.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Jack Tripper said:


> Jack, you are part of the counter terrorist unit, you are a sworn officer of the law, bound by your pink skin (aka whiteboy) and more importantly your dna to snitch.
> 
> Tell us who the MOD is already ******.


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

OGJordan said:


> It kills me when people say this lol . Freedom of speech is a right that the GOVERNMENT can't take away. A private owned website can do whatever the fuck they want. Just like a private club can say they won't take women, minorities, or homosexuals.* NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say "Ye the People have the right to spout moronic statements on Ye Olde interweb and The Man can't do Shite about it." *
> 
> Now that's not to say I think this scumbag should have been covered up for, just based on his lack of customer service he shouldn't have been given a penny by anyone, and I can't believe the people that kept sending him $ in the last year; but don't try to pawn that shit off on "Freedom of Speech"


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lownslow302 said:


> part of the name rhymes with ditch


no.


----------



## lone star

smh


----------



## Lownslow302

ROBLEDO said:


> no.


rhymes with illegal?


----------



## Jack Bauer

Jack Tripper said:


> Jack, you are part of the counter terrorist unit, you are a sworn officer of the law, bound by your pink skin (aka whiteboy) and more importantly your dna to snitch.
> 
> Tell us who the MOD is already ******.


I left ctu. Sons a bitches wouldn't let me torture anymore suspects.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lownslow302 said:


> rhymes with illegal?


no. it rhymes with "fuck dat wigga!" :rimshot:


----------



## MODZILLA TAN TARAN

There is only a few MODS left that havent stepped up and gave their word to the lowriding community here on LIL.

How many of them are close friends with JD ? How many of them live in Cali where JD lived ?


----------



## fool2

OGJordan said:


> It kills me when people say this lol . Freedom of speech is a right that the GOVERNMENT can't take away. A private owned website can do whatever the fuck they want. Just like a private club can say they won't take women, minorities, or homosexuals. NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say "Ye the People have the right to spout moronic statements on Ye Olde interweb and The Man can't do Shite about it."
> 
> Now that's not to say I think this scumbag should have been covered up for, just based on his lack of customer service he shouldn't have been given a penny by anyone, and I can't believe the people that kept sending him $ in the last year; but don't try to pawn that shit off on "Freedom of Speech"


so which mod is covering up for him?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ROBLEDO said:


> its an open forum. stop deleting my post. better yet, stop being a captain. if i wanna say something i'm gonna say it be it funny or not.:drama:


Well if you continue to post jokes and attempt to be funny in here, Im going to be a fucking captain and erase that bullshit! And if you keep doing it after I have ask you politely not to, I'm going to give you a break from posting all together.


----------



## Jack Tripper

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Well if you continue to post jokes and attempt to be funny in here, Im going to be a fucking captain and erase that bullshit! And if you keep doing it after I have ask you politely not to, I'm going to give you a break from posting all together.


You are not the mod covering for JD, but you are quickly becoming the mod who is covering for the mod who does.

Nice diversionary tactic though.


----------



## 817.TX.

Jack Tripper said:


> You are not the mod covering for JD, but you are quickly becoming the mod who is covering for the mod who does.
> 
> Nice diversionary tactic though.



Truff!! And Suspect at that!! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Jack Tripper said:


> You are not the mod covering for JD, but you are quickly becoming the mod who is covering for the mod who does.
> 
> Nice diversionary tactic though.


Diversion from what....the jokes and rolling smiley faces on every page. I'm hardly the one creating a diversion.


----------



## westsidehydros

can we get a list of all the mods names? screen names i mean?


----------



## Jack Tripper

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Diversion from what....the jokes and rolling smiley faces on every page. I'm hardly the one creating a diversion.


Bwah


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

westsidehydros said:


> can we get a list of all the mods names? screen names i mean?


Its at the bottom when your viewing the forum main page. 

*BUD*
*Joe6pt0*
*LunaticMark*
*oneclick*
*Mr Impala*
*Big Rich*
*JasonJ*
*NIMSTER64*
*blueouija*
*ricndaregal*
*TopDogg*
*Brahma Brian*
*61 Impala on 3*
*DRLOWZ*
*Bejeweled_65*
*OGJordan*
*CoupeDTS*
*PLANETGETLOW*
*Skim*


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

westsidehydros said:


> can we get a list of all the mods names? screen names i mean?


same thing i was saying


----------



## 1229

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Its at the bottom when your viewing the forum main page.
> 
> *BUD*
> *Joe6pt0*
> *LunaticMark*
> *oneclick*
> *Mr Impala*
> *Big Rich*
> *JasonJ*
> *NIMSTER64*
> *blueouija*
> *ricndaregal*
> *TopDogg*
> *Brahma Brian*
> *61 Impala on 3*
> *DRLOWZ*
> *Bejeweled_65*
> *OGJordan*
> *CoupeDTS*
> *PLANETGETLOW*
> *Skim*


i dont understand why some of these people are still mods. some havent logged onto layitlow in months. and when they do log in, they dont moderate shit.




i dont see anyone really giving a shit anymore on this site. people get banned for dumb shit, while cunts like this keep making topics http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/326121-safety-tips-women-who-drive-night.html



layitlow seems to be going out the same way myspace did, someone should capitalize on the opportunity and come out with something new ...................regardless of who the mod is that fucking protected a thief FOR YEARS, no one is going to do shit about it.


----------



## lowdeville

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Its at the bottom when your viewing the forum main page.
> 
> *BUD*
> *Joe6pt0*
> *LunaticMark*
> *oneclick*
> *Mr Impala*
> *Big Rich*
> *JasonJ*
> *NIMSTER64*
> *blueouija*
> *ricndaregal*
> *TopDogg*
> *Brahma Brian*
> *61 Impala on 3*
> *DRLOWZ*
> *Bejeweled_65*
> *OGJordan*
> *CoupeDTS*
> *PLANETGETLOW*
> *Skim*


I plead the fifth


----------



## 509Rider

Joe6pt0 hasent been on since may lol


----------



## Jack Tripper

lowdeville said:


> I plead the fifth


bwhahahahahahahahahahah :rimshot:


----------



## 1229

509Rider said:


> Joe6pt0 hasent been on since may lol


the fundamental problem is, no one BIG gives a fuck what happens here, and everyone who does care, has the power to change/fix anything. (which is why i used the myspace reference).


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

TATTOO-76 said:


> the fundamental problem is, no one BIG gives a fuck what happens here, and everyone who does care, has the power to change/fix anything. (which is why i used the myspace reference).


A couple of us do care Jason.... remember all of us Mods are volunteers and there are periods were people get busy in the personal life. And if you check, that guys banned now and the topic is gone. 

Getting back to topic....Has anyone filled a police report with him?


----------



## DJLATIN

61 Impala on 3 said:


> A couple of us do care Jason.... remember all of us Mods are volunteers and there are periods were people get busy in the personal life. And if you check, that guys banned now and the topic is gone.
> 
> Getting back to topic....Has anyone filled a police report with him?


best thing to do is go to your local d.a.'s office, head to the frauds division and file theft charges against the person who never delivered goods but took the buyers money. once they get the ball rolling, he will have to face the complaints and charges for stealing money from folks and hopefully get a conviction with is highly likely and judging by the amounts folks have posted losing it will be felony charges.


----------



## Lowridingmike

61 Impala on 3 said:


> A couple of us do care Jason.... remember all of us Mods are volunteers and there are periods were people get busy in the personal life. And if you check, that guys banned now and the topic is gone.
> 
> Getting back to topic....Has anyone filled a police report with him?


Then get some that do give a shit. the model car guys been asking for an answer to Phatras being missing for months, even pm'd coupe DTS who said there would be a topic in the mod section and the problem would be adknowledgeded.

This was MONTHS ago, still same mod, who is mia. (not coupedts, he's the $hit, but phatras). There's PLENTY of responsible folk that are really building and lowriding on here everyday, shouldn't be a problem keeping a good set folk but now w/o proper maint. Drlowz got his own auto forum site and has been for bout 7+ yrs. lol Juz goofy like.


----------



## MIRACLE

WHO PICKS THE MODS AND WHY DOES THAT PARTICULAR PERSON GET PICKED? AND DO THEY GET SOME KIND OF TOP FLIGHT SECURITY HAND BOOK FOR WHAT DOES AND DOESN'T GET DELETED?


----------



## Skim

gary picks


----------



## 817.TX.

MIRACLE said:


> WHO PICKS THE MODS AND WHY DOES THAT PARTICULAR PERSON GET PICKED? AND DO THEY GET SOME KIND OF TOP FLIGHT SECURITY HAND BOOK FOR WHAT DOES AND DOESN'T GET DELETED?


They are recommended by other MODS! :facepalm:

I asked "Why cant the users pick the MODS??" Gary/Phil just ignored my question! :uh:

But to get back to the TOPIC! Which MOD is deleting all the good stuff?? :dunno: And why havent the MODS recommended the MOD be Un-MODDED?? :nicoderm:


----------



## OGJordan

Lowridingmike said:


> Then get some that do give a shit. the model car guys been asking for an answer to Phatras being missing for months, even pm'd coupe DTS who said there would be a topic in the mod section and the problem would be adknowledgeded.
> 
> This was MONTHS ago, still same mod, who is mia. (not coupedts, he's the $hit, but phatras). There's PLENTY of responsible folk that are really building and lowriding on here everyday, shouldn't be a problem keeping a good set folk but now w/o proper maint. Drlowz got his own auto forum site and has been for bout 7+ yrs. lol Juz goofy like.




Hey hey now. I personally put together a campaign for the model car guys to get you guys a mod. You guys all made your recommendations, a poll was made, and the guy you all voted in was made a mod. He won by a landslide if I remember. If he's not doing his job, well, it sucks, but you guys picked him.


----------



## 1229

61 Impala on 3 said:


> A couple of us do care Jason.... remember all of us Mods are volunteers and there are periods were people get busy in the personal life. And if you check, that guys banned now and the topic is gone.
> 
> Getting back to topic....Has anyone filled a police report with him?


I do know that a few care. My point is tho, that most dont. Time for some new MODS to be appointed and a few need to be retired. 


I nominate Jack Bauer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> gary picks his nose



uhh ohh.


----------



## Skim

problem is that at this point, even if the mod that has been playing captain all this time was to get the boot, it wouldnt help all these people get their shit because they let the damage continue for so long. i really dont know if anybody but gary even had the right to pull a mods status. maybe im wrong. only time will tell. i still never got my adapters either.


----------



## Skim

TATTOO-76 said:


> uhh ohh.


imma call him 'o.g. boogah'


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> even if the mod that has been playing captain all this time was to get the boot, it wouldnt help all these people get their shit



:werd:


----------



## Lowridingmike

OGJordan said:


> Hey hey now. I personally put together a campaign for the model car guys to get you guys a mod. You guys all made your recommendations, a poll was made, and the guy you all voted in was made a mod. He won by a landslide if I remember. If he's not doing his job, well, it sucks, but you guys picked him.


You prolly already knew I was gonna say somethign like this but.... I was building real cars at the time and not active in the model section. lol Now it's Winter, go to the mdoel section and all hell broken loose off in there. I'll be honest, most your model car section is on fb now and be like "fuck l.i.l." so thats why nobody is there in months at a time, not even the people that "voted" brah in.. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> problem is that at this point, even if the mod that has been playing captain all this time was to get the boot, it wouldnt help all these people get their shit because they let the damage continue for so long. i really dont know if anybody but gary even had the right to pull a mods status. maybe im wrong. only time will tell. i still never got my adapters either.


x2 sorry for your losses guys, but thats for the enlightenment for the rest of us out there building.


----------



## OGJordan

Lowridingmike said:


> You prolly already knew I was gonna say somethign like this but.... I was building real cars at the time and not active in the model section. lol Now it's Winter, go to the mdoel section and all hell broken loose off in there. I'll be honest, most your model car section is on fb now and be like "fuck l.i.l." so thats why nobody is there in months at a time, not even the people that "voted" brah in.. lol


I feel ya, we could delete that section I'd say nobody would notice lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

OGJordan said:


> I feel ya, we could delete that section I'd say nobody would notice lol


qft. x2 lol


----------



## Jack Tripper

The MOD doing the shit has already been named.

I guess certain folks cant read between the lines.


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> problem is that at this point, even if the mod that has been playing captain all this time was to get the boot, it wouldnt help all these people get their shit because they let the damage continue for so long. i really dont know if anybody but gary even had the right to pull a mods status. maybe im wrong. only time will tell. *i still never got my adapters either*.


me either


----------



## OGJordan

TATTOO-76 said:


> I do know that a few care. My point is tho, that most dont. Time for some new MODS to be appointed and a few need to be retired.
> 
> 
> I nominate Jack Bauer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think you'd be a great mod, but fuck that Jack Bauer guy:shocked:


----------



## IMPALA863

Jack Tripper said:


> The MOD doing the shit has already been named.
> 
> I guess certain folks cant read between the lines.


POST IT UP AGAIN FOR FUTURE REFERENCESuffin:


----------



## Jack Tripper

IMPALA863 said:


> POST IT UP AGAIN FOR FUTURE REFERENCESuffin:





61 Impala on 3 said:


> Its at the bottom when your viewing the forum main page.
> 
> *BUD*
> *Joe6pt0*
> *LunaticMark*
> *oneclick*
> *Mr Impala*
> *Big Rich*
> *JasonJ*
> *NIMSTER64*
> *blueouija*
> *ricndaregal*
> *TopDogg*
> *Brahma Brian*
> *61 Impala on 3*
> *DRLOWZ*
> *Bejeweled_65*
> *OGJordan*
> *CoupeDTS*
> *PLANETGETLOW*
> *Skim*





lowdeville said:


> I plead the fifth


Do the math.


----------



## IMPALA863

Jack Tripper said:


> Do the math.


SO *Bejeweled_65* OR hno:
*Mr Impala*


----------



## regal ryda

lol


----------



## Jack Tripper

bwhahahahahaha, this fool banned Robledo. So you banned Robledo because??????????

And don't say because "he wasnt sticking to the topic" because your posts werent either.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

It could never be Bejeweled. I have always had a hunch Jordan plays both sides of the fence in OT.


----------



## 502Regal

regal ryda said:


> lol


qft "as the marzoochi turns, will return after these short commercial messages..."


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

Jack Tripper said:


> That fool called me JT and he deleted his siggy:rofl:


Like I made you change yours when you were egay 
Oh the irony


----------



## Jack Tripper

Coupe'n It said:


> Like I made you change yours when you were egay
> Oh the irony


Post the link or gtfo


----------



## 1229

OGJordan said:


> I think you'd be a great mod


----------



## lowdeville

Jack Tripper said:


> The MOD doing the shit has already been named.
> 
> I guess certain folks cant read between the lines.


:banghead:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

TATTOO-76 said:


>


You have the captains approval.


----------



## 502Regal

61 Impala on 3 said:


> You have the captains approval.


:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Tripper

61 Impala on 3 said:


> You have the captains approval.


stay on topic and quit banning people on some bitch shit


----------



## IMPALA863

Jack Tripper said:


> stay on topic and quit banning people on some bitch shit


:shocked::drama:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

groucho said:


> ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND JD - JOHNNY DELGADO - HE CLOSED SHOP AND MOVED OUT OF TOWN. HE BURNED A MEMBER FOR HIS REINFORCED FRAME AND MOLDED CHROME SUSPENSION AND MONEY. HIS SHOP AND HOUSE ARE BOTH EMPTY.


TTT


----------



## JustPosting

why would a mod give a shit to ban someone speaking out against a proven con artist? yes, from the list of customers burned just through lil.. it has been proven.


----------



## Jack Tripper

IMPALA863 said:


> :shocked::drama:


Not to worry if he bans me, I have Mr. Impala's password and can unban my self.:rimshot:

As if somebody really had his password and THE ONLY THING THEY DID WHILE HAVING IT IS FUCK WITH THAT TOPIC


GTFO


----------



## BIG RED

^^^ Ouch lol. 

On the real though shit is unreal in here. I do hope a few guys that got burnt can put something togther and get some or all there money back.


----------



## 509Rider

Lol


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

:drama:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Lowridingmike said:


> Then get some that do give a shit. the model car guys been asking for an answer to Phatras being missing for months, even pm'd coupe DTS who said there would be a topic in the mod section and the problem would be adknowledgeded.
> 
> This was MONTHS ago, still same mod, who is mia. (not coupedts, he's the $hit, but phatras). There's PLENTY of responsible folk that are really building and lowriding on here everyday, shouldn't be a problem keeping a good set folk but now w/o proper maint. Drlowz got his own auto forum site and has been for bout 7+ yrs. lol Juz goofy like.


Sorry bro, I made a topic you need a mod and brought the topic of the phatras being a mod to the top saying hes gone and nobody replied :facepalm:


----------



## BIG RED

Can we stay on topic here ^^^^^


----------



## Jack Tripper

BIG RED said:


> Can we stay on topic here ^^^^^


:rimshot:


----------



## 509Rider

Fuck the model section, lets find this bitch made thief.


----------



## NINJA

509Rider said:


> Fuck the model section, lets find this bitch made thief.


x the $100,000 that he stole!


----------



## Bigjxloc

What a clusterfuck.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

IM A RESPECTED PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR. I WILL FIND ANYBODY. MOST BAIL BONDSMEN HATE ME BECAUSE I PUT MOST OF THEM OUT OF BUSINESS. IF ANY OF YOU GUYS NEED HELP FINDING ANYBODY JUST PM ME THE NAME OF THE PERSON AND I WILL LOCATE THEM WITHIN 72 HOURS. MY FEES ARE $40,000 U.S. DOLLARS. MAYBE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT GOT BURNED BY THIS PERSON CAN ALL PITCH IN TO HELP GET THEIR MONEY BACK. I HOPE THAT I CAN BE OF SERVICE.
THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

MODZILLA TAN TARAN said:


> There is only a few MODS left that havent stepped up and gave their word to the lowriding community here on LIL.
> 
> How many of them are close friends with JD ? How many of them live in Cali where JD lived ?


I'M FROM CALIFORNIA AND A MOD FOR THE CLASSIFIEDS AND FEEDBACK, BUT I CAN MODERATE ANY FORUM ON LAY IT LOW AND I CAN ASSURE YOU GUY'S THAT WOULDN'T MOVE PINKY FOR THIS DUDE "J.D", I'VE SAT BACK AND WATCHED YOU FOOLS GET BURNED FOR THE PAST FEW YRS AND SOME OF YOU GUY'S ARE JUST STRAIGHT UP IDIOTS FOR SENDING HIM MONEY, ALTHOUGH TOPICS AND POSTS HAVE BEEN DELETED, EVERYONE KNEW THIS DUDE WAS NO GOOD.... IT WASN'T A SECRET.

I DIDN'T DELETE SHIT...


----------



## DJLATIN

Skim said:


> problem is that at this point, even if the mod that has been playing captain all this time was to get the boot, it wouldnt help all these people get their shit because they let the damage continue for so long. i really dont know if anybody but gary even had the right to pull a mods status. maybe im wrong. only time will tell. i still never got my adapters either.


crooked mods are like crooked cops. remove the ability to mod = an accomplishment for something to come out of this when that mod has no ability to delete posts that shouldn't be deleted since they are probably buddies and one is covering for the jd folk.


----------



## DJLATIN

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM A RESPECTED PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR. I WILL FIND ANYBODY. MOST BAIL BONDSMEN HATE ME BECAUSE I PUT MOST OF THEM OUT OF BUSINESS. IF ANY OF YOU GUYS NEED HELP FINDING ANYBODY JUST PM ME THE NAME OF THE PERSON AND I WILL LOCATE THEM WITHIN 72 HOURS. MY FEES ARE $40,000 U.S. DOLLARS. MAYBE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT GOT BURNED BY THIS PERSON CAN ALL PITCH IN TO HELP GET THEIR MONEY BACK. I HOPE THAT I CAN BE OF SERVICE.
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.


fk all that, just hit up a certain person on layitlow that can get anyone info on residence, ss #, etc... those who know, know.


----------



## REV. chuck

DJLATIN said:


> best thing to do is go to your local d.a.'s office, head to the frauds division and file theft charges against the person who never delivered goods but took the buyers money. once they get the ball rolling, he will have to face the complaints and charges for stealing money from folks and hopefully get a conviction with is highly likely and judging by the amounts folks have posted losing it will be felony charges.


they have to find him first and that means paying me or someone else



Skim said:


> gary picks


not anymore



Skim said:


> problem is that at this point, even if the mod that has been playing captain all this time was to get the boot, it wouldnt help all these people get their shit because they let the damage continue for so long. i really dont know if anybody but gary even had the right to pull a mods status. maybe im wrong. only time will tell. i still never got my adapters either.


post him up i know you guys know id do it myself but they fixed that shit apparently 

you can do it privately if you like and ill make his ass public i already have a good idea anyway


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

DJLATIN said:


> fk all that, just hit up a certain person on layitlow that can get anyone info on residence, ss #, etc... those who know, know.


HEY FAWK JEW BJ LATIN. IM JUST TRYING TO HUSTLE HARDER.  ( :rimshot: )


----------



## BigTim_79

Jack Tripper said:


> Not to worry if he bans me, I have Mr. Impala's password and can unban my self.:rimshot:
> 
> As if somebody really had his password and THE ONLY THING THEY DID WHILE HAVING IT IS FUCK WITH THAT TOPIC
> 
> 
> GTFO


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM A RESPECTED PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR. I WILL FIND ANYBODY. MOST BAIL BONDSMEN HATE ME BECAUSE I PUT MOST OF THEM OUT OF BUSINESS. IF ANY OF YOU GUYS NEED HELP FINDING ANYBODY JUST PM ME THE NAME OF THE PERSON AND I WILL LOCATE THEM WITHIN 72 HOURS. MY FEES ARE $40,000 U.S. DOLLARS. MAYBE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT GOT BURNED BY THIS PERSON CAN ALL PITCH IN TO HELP GET THEIR MONEY BACK. I HOPE THAT I CAN BE OF SERVICE.
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.



with a service charge of 40,000 i dont know how your not outta business.....private investigators cant do anything i cant do or any regular person with an internet connection for that matter,waste of time...

my cali contact said that he'll charge a flat rate for a single person by the hour,if more than one person utilizes his services than it will be alot cheaper since you are looking for the same individual...


Jack Tripper said:


> Not to worry if he bans me, I have Mr. Impala's password and can unban my self.:rimshot:
> 
> As if somebody really had his password and THE ONLY THING THEY DID WHILE HAVING IT IS FUCK WITH THAT TOPIC
> 
> 
> GTFO


shapow!!!! dry snitching at its finest


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

theres an old saying that goes ''A hurt dog will holla''..if this shit goes to court its very possible layitlow can be held accountable for negligence ....as a mod elected by the admin./owner of the forum hes supposed to make sure incidents like this dont happen and when they do he is supposed to take appropriate action and report to the owner/law enforcement if a law is being broken or rules are broken in which this case he failed to do so,his mod log has every single action he performed,from deleting to editing posts and topics its all there and most importantly he would post in the jd topic meaning he had knowledge of what was happening regardless of the outcome.........he knew about it,covered up,deleted/edited post,delted threads and he lied so what more evidence do you need?????


----------



## low4ever

:squint:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

Fucked up situation when someones covering for this THIEF and still banning people over remarks...such as DanielDucati in the other jd thread...:thumbsdown: IMO jd has tarnished the Lowrider game and this forum by what the man has done leading up to this. 

By the way heres a message from the homie...Todd Land - That fucker owes me two sets of wheels I wish I knew where he was..:yessad:


----------



## Jack Tripper

orientalmontecarlo said:


> with a service charge of 40,000 i dont know how your not outta business.....private investigators cant do anything i cant do or any regular person with an internet connection for that matter,waste of time...
> 
> my cali contact said that he'll charge a flat rate for a single person by the hour,if more than one person utilizes his services than it will be alot cheaper since you are looking for the same individual...
> 
> 
> shapow!!!! dry snitching at its finest


:roflmao:says the fool who was crying about his posts being deleted.

:roflmao:says the fool who's talking about lawsuits and court.

The irony.


----------



## regal ryda

orientalmontecarlo said:


> theres an old saying that goes ''A hurt dog will holla''..if this shit goes to court its very possible layitlow can be held accountable for negligence ....as a mod elected by the admin./owner of the forum hes supposed to make sure incidents like this dont happen and when they do he is supposed to take appropriate action and report to the owner/law enforcement if a law is being broken or rules are broken in which this case he failed to do so,his mod log has every single action he performed,from deleting to editing posts and topics its all there and most importantly he would post in the jd topic meaning he had knowledge of what was happening regardless of the outcome.........he knew about it,covered up,deleted/edited post,delted threads and he lied so what more evidence do you need?????


I read in on of the forum rules says to not send anyone money, or do so at your own risk, there was no crime perpetuated by LIL or JD for that matter if "we" kept sending him money....its almost like it was being given to him dont you 
think

heres what I ws talking about:

*Precautions to take when buying and selling online*​

Below are just a few suggestions and precautions for those buying and selling on this site (and any other online website for that matter). There are risks which you assume when doing business with someone over the internet but there are some steps you can take to minimize your chances of getting ripped off: 

Whenever taking part in any kind of business transaction always USE COMMON SENSE. This should be pretty obvious but a lot of people seem to forget it when they see something they just have to have. If it seems to good to be true, it probably is and if you have a feeling that something just isn't legitimate, you're probably right. *You should always meet face to face to finalize a deal.*
Whenever possible use a payment method such as a credit card with no fraud guarantee or paypal with buyer/seller protection enabled rather than a check or money order. If the transaction does go sour, you'll have a better chance of recovering your losses.
Ask for references from other people who you know that have already done business with anyone you are thinking of buying from or selling to. This can help you get a general idea of the character of the person before you commit to any deal with them. Also, make sure you check through the Feedback forum to see if there have been any posts made about the person.
Be extra cautious of anyone that has joined the forum recently and has a very low post count, especially someone that contacts you by PM and has never made a single post. If they haven't made any quality posts, they aren't going to have a reputation (good or bad) on the site and you'll have a much harder time knowing what type of person you're getting involved with.
You should always check people out as thoroughly as possible before doing business with them. Make sure you get an e-mail address, a home phone number, a work phone number, a cell phone number, a home address, and whatever other contact information you can think of. Verify the information they've given you.
You can check out phone numbers and addresses on sites like people.yahoo.com and anywho.com. If you want to verify the general area of a phone number that isn't listed check out fonefinder.net.
If you think the address given to you might be a mail drop (which are commonly used by scam artists) you can check that out as well here: www.finaid.com/scholarships/maildropsearch.phtml
Many counties throughout the United States also list property records online. You can easily find out the owner of the address given to you at www.skipease.com/property.html. If there is no online database, you can call the tax assessor for the county to find out who owns the property. It's all public information.
A number of online searches to find out more information on individuals is available at black book online.
Always make sure the info they give you checks out before you proceed with a transaction.

These are just some suggestions and resources you can use to help your transactions go smoother. _*Overall, most people have a good experience when buying and selling but remember to always play it cautious and do research before going through with anything. If you do end up running into a problem and think you've been ripped off, go to the *__*Internet Fraud Complaint Center web page*__* for more information on the steps you should take to file a complaint to try and get the issue resolved.*_


----------



## CoupeDTS

orientalmontecarlo said:


> theres an old saying that goes ''A hurt dog will holla''..if this shit goes to court its very possible layitlow can be held accountable for negligence
> 
> ....as a mod elected by the admin./owner of the forum hes supposed to make sure incidents like this dont happen and when they do he is supposed to take appropriate action and report to the owner/law enforcement if a law is being broken or rules are broken in which this case he failed to do so,
> 
> his mod log has every single action he performed


Site isn't liable for transactions, there's warnings posted.

Mods aren't responsible for preventing thieving. Its nowhere in our duties. If it were I'm curious how you think we could enforce that. If the whole thing were set up like ebay then maybe you have a case.

No such things as mod logs sorry. Also anything that happened before the new site switch can't be found.

Everyone is pissed at JD, he's the one that ripped all you off. Actually not many posts are by people that got took. 1 mod used to clean up his topics and suddenly all mods are trash and so is this site. Quit cryin bout it and go get ur money back then. Cryin to the mods ain't gonna get you back a dime. This topic is nearing worthless with the same things being posted over and over and NOTHING being done about JD. If the topic ain't about JD then this whole thing is off topic and should be moved there.


----------



## CoupeDTS

And I see a lot of people posting then deleting their posts. Y'all know we can see them right? Lol The majority I don't know why people delete. But if ur scared to post something think before you hit submit lol. Like think before you transfer hard earned money directly into someone elses bank account. Still waitin to hear 1 single person say they are reporting this guy. Must not hurt to lose that money and ur hopin it will just drop in ur lap?


----------



## Lownslow302

regal ryda said:


> I read in on of the forum rules says to not send anyone money, or do so at your own risk, there was no crime perpetuated by LIL or JD for that matter if "we" kept sending him money....its almost like it was being given to him dont you
> think
> 
> heres what I ws talking about:
> 
> *Precautions to take when buying and selling online*​
> Below are just a few suggestions and precautions for those buying and selling on this site (and any other online website for that matter). There are risks which you assume when doing business with someone over the internet but there are some steps you can take to minimize your chances of getting ripped off:
> 
> Whenever taking part in any kind of business transaction always USE COMMON SENSE. This should be pretty obvious but a lot of people seem to forget it when they see something they just have to have. If it seems to good to be true, it probably is and if you have a feeling that something just isn't legitimate, you're probably right. *You should always meet face to face to finalize a deal.*
> Whenever possible use a payment method such as a credit card with no fraud guarantee or paypal with buyer/seller protection enabled rather than a check or money order. If the transaction does go sour, you'll have a better chance of recovering your losses.
> Ask for references from other people who you know that have already done business with anyone you are thinking of buying from or selling to. This can help you get a general idea of the character of the person before you commit to any deal with them. Also, make sure you check through the Feedback forum to see if there have been any posts made about the person.
> Be extra cautious of anyone that has joined the forum recently and has a very low post count, especially someone that contacts you by PM and has never made a single post. If they haven't made any quality posts, they aren't going to have a reputation (good or bad) on the site and you'll have a much harder time knowing what type of person you're getting involved with.
> You should always check people out as thoroughly as possible before doing business with them. Make sure you get an e-mail address, a home phone number, a work phone number, a cell phone number, a home address, and whatever other contact information you can think of. Verify the information they've given you.
> You can check out phone numbers and addresses on sites like people.yahoo.com and anywho.com. If you want to verify the general area of a phone number that isn't listed check out fonefinder.net.
> If you think the address given to you might be a mail drop (which are commonly used by scam artists) you can check that out as well here: www.finaid.com/scholarships/maildropsearch.phtml
> Many counties throughout the United States also list property records online. You can easily find out the owner of the address given to you at www.skipease.com/property.html. If there is no online database, you can call the tax assessor for the county to find out who owns the property. It's all public information.
> A number of online searches to find out more information on individuals is available at black book online.
> Always make sure the info they give you checks out before you proceed with a transaction.
> 
> These are just some suggestions and resources you can use to help your transactions go smoother. Overall, most people have a good experience when buying and selling but remember to always play it cautious and do research before going through with anything. If you do end up running into a problem and think you've been ripped off, go to the Internet Fraud Complaint Center web page for more information on the steps you should take to file a complaint to try and get the issue resolved.


JD was established along with a fe w well known scammers what he did was bite more than he can chew and blame his own customers when shit happened


----------



## low4ever

CoupeDTS said:


> Site isn't liable for transactions, there's warnings posted.
> 
> Mods aren't responsible for preventing thieving. Its nowhere in our duties. If it were I'm curious how you think we could enforce that. If the whole thing were set up like ebay then maybe you have a case.
> 
> No such things as mod logs sorry. Also anything that happened before the new site switch can't be found.
> 
> Everyone is pissed at JD, he's the one that ripped all you off. Actually not many posts are by people that got took. 1 mod used to clean up his topics and suddenly all mods are trash and so is this site. Quit cryin bout it and go get ur money back then. Cryin to the mods ain't gonna get you back a dime. This topic is nearing worthless with the same things being posted over and over and NOTHING being done about JD. If the topic ain't about JD then this whole thing is off topic and should be moved there.





CoupeDTS said:


> And I see a lot of people posting then deleting their posts. Y'all know we can see them right? Lol The majority I don't know why people delete. But if ur scared to post something think before you hit submit lol. Like think before you transfer hard earned money directly into someone elses bank account. Still waitin to hear 1 single person say they are reporting this guy. Must not hurt to lose that money and ur hopin it will just drop in ur lap?


:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

Lownslow302 said:


> JD was established along with a fe w well known scammers what he did was bite more than he can chew and blame his own customers when shit happened


careful now, you might be next to get banned hno:


----------



## El Callejero

That's funny how on the topic about people getting banned for saying shit on jd's topic is locked :uh:
Fuck Politics in lowriding!!!! Some body's on his nut or looking out for him :thumbsdown:


----------



## Terrific Three

Mr. Impala
What's your opinion on the current state of this topic.


----------



## REV. chuck

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Fucked up situation when someones covering for this THIEF and still banning people over remarks...such as DanielDucati in the other jd thread...:thumbsdown: IMO jd has tarnished the Lowrider game and this forum by what the man has done leading up to this.
> 
> By the way heres a message from the homie...Todd Land - That fucker owes me two sets of wheels I wish I knew where he was..:yessad:


i have what i believe is a good address for him since i cant physically check it and see because im half way across the country im not 100% sure but im about 95% 

ill gladly provide it for the right amount of money due to the circumstances and risk for his well being that fee is considerable. as ive been saying it will cost someone about as much as a set of his wheels were going for. 

im well known for finding people just ask around  




El Callejero said:


> That's funny how on the topic about people getting banned for saying shit on jd's topic is locked :uh:
> Fuck Politics in lowriding!!!! Some body's on his nut or looking out for him :thumbsdown:


all the mods are covering for the mod whos covering for jd because they can see each others actions and whos doing what when and where. 

its a web site cover up as a whole might be 1 mod and i could guess who it is and probably be right but i dont really give a fuck honestly people seen others being ripped off and kept right on buying funny shit is even those who got their wheels got fucked with them rebadged china's :roflmao: 

its your own faults for being so fucking stupid.


----------



## BIG RED

DJLATIN said:


> crooked mods are like crooked cops. remove the ability to mod = an accomplishment for something to come out of this when that mod has no ability to delete posts that shouldn't be deleted since they are probably buddies and one is covering for the jd folk.


I got to agree with pops here. If all the post that where started years ago where left up think of how many people would not have got burnt out of there cash. The mod at had should not be allowed to be a mod due to the fact that they more or less helped this cunt jd fuck people out of money. No need to tip toe around the fact that the mod or mods who kept shit clean for that thief kinda had a hand in it which I'm sure they feel like dumbasses now. 

Guess I'll be banned now too.


----------



## lone star

CoupeDTS said:


> Site isn't liable for transactions, there's warnings posted.
> 
> Mods aren't responsible for preventing thieving. Its nowhere in our duties. If it were I'm curious how you think we could enforce that. If the whole thing were set up like ebay then maybe you have a case.
> 
> No such things as mod logs sorry. Also anything that happened before the new site switch can't be found.
> 
> Everyone is pissed at JD, he's the one that ripped all you off. Actually not many posts are by people that got took. 1 mod used to clean up his topics and suddenly all mods are trash and so is this site. Quit cryin bout it and go get ur money back then. Cryin to the mods ain't gonna get you back a dime. This topic is nearing worthless with the same things being posted over and over and NOTHING being done about JD. If the topic ain't about JD then this whole thing is off topic and should be moved there.



site probably isnt liable because site didnt profit from anything. mods arent responsible for preventing a loss, but if someone, mod or not, goes and deletes posts and manipulates situations to cover up a crime. id think its safe to say that person is involved. kind of like an employee of sams club erasing video tapes of his homies loading up pallets of electronics...


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

I would guess that all the data on this site is backed up on servers ( shitty servers, but still servers ) in case of a crash or security hack. Most if not all of the mentioned deleted posts could be retrieved in someone really wanted to.


----------



## Bigjxloc

BIG RED said:


> I got to agree with pops here. If all the post that where started years ago where left up think of how many people would not have got burnt out of there cash. The mod at had should not be allowed to be a mod due to the fact that they more or less helped this cunt jd fuck people out of money. No need to tip toe around the fact that the mod or mods who kept shit clean for that thief kinda had a hand in it which I'm sure they feel like dumbasses now.
> 
> Guess I'll be banned now too.


looks like the cover up is becoming bigger than the crime.


----------



## REV. chuck

Bigjxloc said:


> looks like the cover up is becoming bigger than the crime.


not really 


what you have is one mod who kinda assfucked his way into this situation and due to site loyalty and them not wanting the drama to come about the other mods are trying to side step it. 

they are throwing little hints here and there while trying to stay away from it ya know. cant blame them really but it all boils down to 1 mod who is as guilty as jd in this whole thing and if a few people would just sit round and think back for a second they could name him. 


i could name him right now just like i could post jd's address right now but like i said due to the situation and the threats being tossed around PAY ME. cause some bad shit happens due to my info im gonna have to explain that shit


----------



## 509Rider

REV. chuck said:


> not really
> 
> 
> what you have is one mod who kinda assfucked his way into this situation and due to site loyalty and them not wanting the drama to come about the other mods are trying to side step it.
> 
> they are throwing little hints here and there while trying to stay away from it ya know. cant blame them really but it all boils down to 1 mod who is as guilty as jd in this whole thing and if a few people would just sit round and think back for a second they could name him.
> 
> 
> i could name him right now just like i could post jd's address right now but like i said due to the situation and the threats being tossed around PAY ME. cause some bad shit happens due to my info im gonna have to explain that shit


:0 awe shits


----------



## CHINGON66

Jack Tripper said:


> :roflmao:says the fool who was crying about his posts being deleted.
> 
> :roflmao:says the fool who's talking about lawsuits and court.
> 
> The irony.


:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM A RESPECTED PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR. I WILL FIND ANYBODY. MOST BAIL BONDSMEN HATE ME BECAUSE I PUT MOST OF THEM OUT OF BUSINESS. IF ANY OF YOU GUYS NEED HELP FINDING ANYBODY JUST PM ME THE NAME OF THE PERSON AND I WILL LOCATE THEM WITHIN 72 HOURS. MY FEES ARE $40,000 U.S. DOLLARS. MAYBE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT GOT BURNED BY THIS PERSON CAN ALL PITCH IN TO HELP GET THEIR MONEY BACK. I HOPE THAT I CAN BE OF SERVICE.
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.





orientalmontecarlo said:


> with a service charge of 40,000 i dont know how your not outta business.....private investigators cant do anything i cant do or any regular person with an internet connection for that matter,waste of time...
> 
> my cali contact said that he'll charge a flat rate for a single person by the hour,if more than one person utilizes his services than it will be alot cheaper since you are looking for the same individual...
> 
> 
> shapow!!!! dry snitching at its finest



im proven and ill take 1800 i have the address already


----------



## IMPALA863

REV. chuck said:


> not really
> 
> 
> what you have is one mod who kinda assfucked his way into this situation and due to site loyalty and them not wanting the drama to come about the other mods are trying to side step it.
> 
> they are throwing little hints here and there while trying to stay away from it ya know. cant blame them really but it all boils down to 1 mod who is as guilty as jd in this whole thing and if a few people would just sit round and think back for a second they could name him.
> 
> 
> i could name him right now just like i could post jd's address right now but like i said due to the situation and the threats being tossed around PAY ME. cause some bad shit happens due to my info im gonna have to explain that shit


MAN NO OFFENSE BUT UR JUZ AS BAD AS EVERYONE ELSE ALL BARK NO BITE......LET'S JUZ SAY U "DO" HAVE WAT U "CLAIM" TO HAVE ND SUMBODY PAID U AND U GAVE IT TO THEM N SUMTN WAS TO HAPPEN,,,WAT U GUNNA SAY TO EXPLAIN IF U GET IN TROUBLE " SOMEBODY PAID ME FOR IT" THATS GUNNA BE WORST ON U CUZ U COLLECTED PROFIT,,,,AND SAY U POSTED AND SUMTIN HAPPENED AND U GET IN QUESTIONING,U CAN JUST SAY I POSTED WHAT I KNEW TO HELP FELLOW MEMBERS GET THERE MONEY BACK,,,,U AIN'T GUNA GET AS MUCH TROUBLE AS U WOULD COLLECTING MONEY,STOP SAYIN THAT STUPID SHIT U GOT SUMTIN ON IT CUZ AIN'T NOBODY GUNNA PAY U,,,,SO JUST POST UP IF U KNOW SUMTIN AND STOP BARKIN AND NOT BITEN :COOL:


----------



## REV. chuck

IMPALA863 said:


> MAN NO OFFENSE BUT UR JUZ AS BAD AS EVERYONE ELSE ALL BARK NO BITE......LET'S JUZ SAY U "DO" HAVE WAT U "CLAIM" TO HAVE ND SUMBODY PAID U AND U GAVE IT TO THEM N SUMTN WAS TO HAPPEN,,,WAT U GUNNA SAY TO EXPLAIN IF U GET IN TROUBLE " SOMEBODY PAID ME FOR IT" THATS GUNNA BE WORST ON U CUZ U COLLECTED PROFIT,,,,AND SAY U POSTED AND SUMTIN HAPPENED AND U GET IN QUESTIONING,U CAN JUST SAY I POSTED WHAT I KNEW TO HELP FELLOW MEMBERS GET THERE MONEY BACK,,,,U AIN'T GUNA GET AS MUCH TROUBLE AS U WOULD COLLECTING MONEY,STOP SAYIN THAT STUPID SHIT U GOT SUMTIN ON IT CUZ AIN'T NOBODY GUNNA PAY U,,,,SO JUST POST UP IF U KNOW SUMTIN AND STOP BARKIN AND NOT BITEN :COOL:


noones gonna pay cause you pussys arent gonna do fuck all about it but bitch and cry on here 


thats whats up with your wanna be dumb fucking ass dont worry about me explaining shit i got the info if your about it then pay me and go be about it. you had the money to spend with a known con man you got the money to spend to go see this known con man


after you cash me out its on my how i explain myself if the situation ever arises. help ? you mean out of the kindness of my heart? :roflmao: tell ya what write me a nice letter explaing to me the situation and then stick it up your ass and ill consider it.


----------



## Rag Ryda

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> *MY FEES ARE $40,000 U.S. DOLLARS*.


WTF??  LMFAO!!! :rofl: :inout:


----------



## IMPALA863

REV. chuck said:


> noones gonna pay cause you pussys arent gonna do fuck all about it but bitch and cry on here
> 
> 
> thats whats up with your wanna be dumb fucking ass dont worry about me explaining shit i got the info if your about it then pay me and go be about it. you had the money to spend with a known con man you got the money to spend to go see this known con man
> 
> 
> after you cash me out its on my how i explain myself if the situation ever arises. help ? you mean out of the kindness of my heart? :roflmao: tell ya what write me a nice letter explaing to me the situation and then stick it up your ass and ill consider it.


I CAN CARELESS ABOUT DA SITUATION,I NEVER BOUGHT SHIT FROM HIM CUZ I'M NOT DUMB,I DON'T HAVE PATIENCE TO WAIT ONE YEAR FOR RIMSS......I JUST WANA C SHIT POSTED,IT'S FUNNY TO SIT BACK WATCH


----------



## REV. chuck

IMPALA863 said:


> I CAN CARELESS ABOUT DA SITUATION,I NEVER BOUGHT SHIT FROM HIM CUZ I'M NOT DUMB,I DON'T HAVE PATIENCE TO WAIT ONE YEAR FOR RIMSS......I JUST WANA C SHIT POSTED,IT'S FUNNY TO SIT BACK WATCH


i havent payed attention to who did and who didnt get ripped off. comments are directed at someone who got ripped off. and its all truth 

the topic title is "where is jd" well motherfuckers i got the address and i want 1800 bucks may negotiate. i want paid for my hassle if the situation arises like i already said. 

95% on my info and im proven just ask offtopic


----------



## IMPALA863

REV. chuck said:


> i havent payed attention to who did and who didnt get ripped off. comments are directed at someone who got ripped off. and its all truth
> 
> the topic title is "where is jd" well motherfuckers i got the address and i want 1800 bucks may negotiate. i want paid for my hassle if the situation arises like i already said.
> 
> 95% on my info and im proven just ask offtopic


THE NEW SAYIN ON LIL IS POST UP INFO OR IT AIN'T TRUE LMAO


----------



## REV. chuck

IMPALA863 said:


> THE NEW SAYIN ON LIL IS POST UP INFO OR IT AIN'T TRUE LMAO


normally i would just for shits and grins 


but this time i get payed first


----------



## IMPALA863

REV. chuck said:


> normally i would just for shits and grins
> 
> 
> but this time i get payed first


WAT IF U PULL A JD LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

IMPALA863 said:


> WAT IF U PULL A JD LOL




its more entertaining to give up the info. maybe ill make it a package deal and give up the mod protecting him too. 


:shocked:


----------



## IMPALA863

REV. chuck said:


> its more entertaining to give up the info. maybe ill make it a package deal and give up the mod protecting him too.
> 
> 
> :shocked:


JACK TRIPPER ALREADY DID ON DA OTHER TOPIC


----------



## Mr Impala

Terrific Three said:


> Mr. Impala
> What's your opinion on the current state of this topic.


Seems like a lot of loose theories and guessing and finger pointing I haven't banned or deleted anything in any of these topics. Jd has never asked to delete or change anything and even if he did I wouldn't , what he did is wrong and he needs to be held accountable whether in. Courtroom or on the streets. Anyone who got taken you guys need to unite get seena to represent u and try and get what you can. Someone did have my password and shut down the other topic when I found it was me. Reopened it and changed my password I have no reason to lie I wouldn't side with jd on this and hav told him shit will catch up sooner or later Daniel was banned by another mod for what seemed like club issues not jd issues


----------



## REV. chuck

IMPALA863 said:


> JACK TRIPPER ALREADY DID ON DA OTHER TOPIC


i got screen shots full proof location and other little tid bits though 


really you just need to go to offtopic and ask about me


----------



## Mr Impala

And jack tripper aka Marty I saw what uwrote then deleted send me a message or call me like a man before you run your mouth about me


----------



## Mr Impala

orientalmontecarlo said:


> with a service charge of 40,000 i dont know how your not outta business.....private investigators cant do anything i cant do or any regular person with an internet connection for that matter,waste of time...
> 
> my cali contact said that he'll charge a flat rate for a single person by the hour,if more than one person utilizes his services than it will be alot cheaper since you are looking for the same in
> 
> shapow!!!! dry snitching at its finest


I wrote that in jds other topic if I was hiding something I wouldn't confessor acknowledge it was my account.have the admin come iand see what's been deleted or who got banned I never banned anyone no need to and no time too jds on his own and FYI I waited 7 months to get my rims paid in sept 2010 got in march 2011 after bugging him didn't get any special treatment


----------



## Sanchos mustache

DJLATIN said:


> fk all that, just hit up a certain person on layitlow that can get anyone info on residence, ss #, etc... those who know, know.


Shoelaces?


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> I wrote that in jds other topic if I was hiding something I wouldn't confessor acknowledge it was my account.have the admin come iand see what's been deleted or who got banned I never banned anyone no need to and no time too jds on his own and FYI I waited 7 months to get my rims paid in sept 2010 got in march 2011 after bugging him didn't get any special treatment


so they used your account and your ip but it wasnt you. 


its not impossible........ but the only 2 people i know on here who know enough to be able to use YOUR ip is me and another mod (i told him how its done) and i dont have access to your screen name or anyway to gain access. 

the only one that MIGHT have access is the other mod. or the admins which im sure one of them knows how to use the ip too


----------



## REV. chuck

Sanchos mustache said:


> Shoelaces?


theres a few of us 


but this is too high profile for people in big name clubs you know how you club guys have all that political bullshit in the way


----------



## D-Cheeze

Wow haven't been in here for a few days ..... Getting hot in here


----------



## REV. chuck

D-Cheeze said:


> Wow haven't been in here for a few days ..... Getting hot in here


luke warm

it would be hotter except people keep mysteriously getting banned


----------



## ROLLINGAROUND

I sent JD $1300 for some custom Zeniths. He hasnt returned my calls. Anyone know where he is at? Should I just be patient? Thanks.


----------



## ROLLINGAROUND

I sent JD $1300 for some custom Zeniths. He hasnt answered or returned my calls. Should istill be patient? Anyone know where he at? Thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

REV. chuck said:


> luke warm
> 
> it would be hotter except people get mysteriously getting banned


Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pescos Inc.

LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

D-Cheeze said:


> Hmmmmmmmm


its like a vegas magic show in this motherfucker


----------



## D-Cheeze

REV. chuck said:


> its like a vegas magic show in this motherfucker


Seems more like a soap opera ?


----------



## ars!n

REV. chuck said:


> its like a vegas magic show in this motherfucker


you GOT to have some dirt on some on cause I'm suprised you've lasted this long. OT is a ghost town. Only roaches left


----------



## REV. chuck

ars!n said:


> you GOT to have some dirt on some on cause I'm suprised you've lasted this long. OT is a ghost town. Only roaches left


i got dirt on everyone but that normally doesnt stop them LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> so they used your account and your ip but it wasnt you.
> 
> 
> its not impossible........ but the only 2 people i know on here who know enough to be able to use YOUR ip is me and another mod (i told him how its done) and i dont have access to your screen name or anyway to gain access.
> 
> the only one that MIGHT have access is the other mod. or the admins which im sure one of them knows how to use the ip too


well i am on aol which i think is a dynamic IP but it is what it is I didnt lock the topic i would have deleted it all together if i was helping him dont really see the relevance the topics are going to keep popping up i dont have time to sit he
re and babysit these topics hell i didnt even know my name was in here til someone text me. Cuz I dont care i told you guys get a lawyer or PI track him down its alot of money he took and i for one dont think its riight even if he didnt do me wrong i feel bad for the others he did. Ask 562Kustoms os SJ Shark I helped them both out getting parts back that were owed. I got a fulltime business 4 kids and a wife i dont have time to deal with jds problems that do not pertain to me at all never have never will pertain to me.


----------



## CoupeDTS

ROLLINGAROUND said:


> I sent JD $1300 for some custom Zeniths. He hasnt answered or returned my calls. Should istill be patient? Anyone know where he at? Thanks.


If u think being patient is appropriate by all means just be patient


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> luke warm
> 
> it would be hotter except people keep mysteriously getting banned


who got banned? i guarentee it wasnt me, i was asked to unban daniel ducati last night told the guy i couldnt he had to take it up with the guy that banned him and seemed to be related to a car club topic not anything to do with jd


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> well i am on aol which i think is a dynamic IP but it is what it is I didnt lock the topic i would have deleted it all together if i was helping him dont really see the relevance the topics are going to keep popping up i dont have time to sit he
> re and babysit these topics hell i didnt even know my name was in here til someone text me. Cuz I dont care i told you guys get a lawyer or PI track him down its alot of money he took and i for one dont think its riight even if he didnt do me wrong i feel bad for the others he did. Ask 562Kustoms os SJ Shark I helped them both out getting parts back that were owed. I got a fulltime business 4 kids and a wife i dont have time to deal with jds problems that do not pertain to me at all never have never will pertain to me.


they can just cash me out i know where he's at


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> who got banned? i guarentee it wasnt me, i was asked to unban daniel ducati last night told the guy i couldnt he had to take it up with the guy that banned him and seemed to be related to a car club topic not anything to do with jd


people been getting banned all day over this shit LOL 

i think its funny all these people who got fucked were the same people defending him when others were calling him out for ripping them off 


karmas a motherless whore


----------



## 32165

Mr Impala said:


> And jack tripper aka Marty I saw what uwrote then deleted send me a message or call me like a man before you run your mouth about me


 Says the master at writing and deleting shit. How many posts from members/threads or topics did you delete for jd?

How many classifieds did you alter and close and/or erase the phone number of the seller on so you could swoop up shit before others on LIL?

Call you like a man? Says the guy who won’t man up about his association with JD and innumerous cover ups you helped him with.

And why didn't you run your mouth to the 100's of good men from many car clubs, some who have broke bread with you, who were sending money to JD while you played along?

It aint no fucking puzzle that JD's wheel company was named "zenith of *california*" and his car was named "*Hustle* Harder" and your 64 you are trying to finish is named "*california hustle"*

Oddly enough in your own build thread you cite lack of money as your reason for the car not being finished. What's the matter did the pyramid scheme you were part of fold?

You and JD burned fucking Majestic’s members so :x:

You should drop it, just saying.


----------



## Mr Impala

ok well who got banned ill see why they were banned and who did it cuz i know it wasnt me.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> ok well who got banned ill see why they were banned and who did it cuz i know it wasnt me.


so you didnt ban marty?


----------



## fool2

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Says the master at writing and deleting shit. How many posts from members/threads or topics did you delete for jd?
> 
> How many classifieds did you alter and close and/or erase the phone number of the seller on so you could swoop up shit before others on LIL?
> 
> Call you like a man? Says the guy who won’t man up about his association with JD and innumerous cover ups you helped him with.
> 
> And why didn't you run your mouth to the 100's of good men from many car clubs, some who have broke bread with you, who were sending money to JD while you played along?
> 
> It aint no fucking puzzle that JD's wheel company was named "zenith of *california*" and his car was named "*Hustle* Harder" and your 64 you are trying to finish is named "*california hustle"*
> 
> Oddly enough in your own build thread you cite lack of money as your reason for the car not being finished. What's the matter did the pyramid scheme you were part of fold?
> 
> You and JD burned fucking Majestic’s members so :x:
> 
> You should drop it, just saying.


:wow: :drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Says the master at writing and deleting shit. How many posts from members/threads or topics did you delete for jd?
> 
> How many classifieds did you alter and close and/or erase the phone number of the seller on so you could swoop up shit before others on LIL?
> 
> Call you like a man? Says the guy who won’t man up about his association with JD and innumerous cover ups you helped him with.
> 
> And why didn't you run your mouth to the 100's of good men from many car clubs, some who have broke bread with you, who were sending money to JD while you played along?
> 
> It aint no fucking puzzle that JD's wheel company was named "zenith of *california*" and his car was named "*Hustle* Harder" and your 64 you are trying to finish is named "*california hustle"*
> 
> Oddly enough in your own build thread you cite lack of money as your reason for the car not being finished. What's the matter did the pyramid scheme you were part of fold?
> 
> You and JD burned fucking Majestic’s members so :x:
> 
> You should drop it, just saying.


its a bit of a puzzle 


:dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

the plot thickens:drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

for a few


----------



## ars!n

Lownslow302 said:


> the plot thickens:drama:


x2 :drama:


----------



## Skim

damn this shits getting ill.


----------



## REV. chuck

Skim said:


> damn this shits getting ill.


this whole thing is wickity wickity wack


----------



## Mr Impala

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Says the master at writing and deleting shit. How many posts from members/threads or topics did you delete for jd? 0 pleas e show me how or why you came to this conclusion?
> 
> How many classifieds did you alter and close and/or erase the phone number of the seller on so you could swoop up shit before others on LIL? 0 and what does that have to do with jd?
> 
> Call you like a man? Says the guy who won’t man up about his association with JD and innumerous cover ups you helped him with. proof? and ill tell you what since you want to know my association with JD he has a car of mine that is under my wifes name he basically took over payments on it and pays me monthly. I have a LOT to lose in all this and have let it be known if he doesnt pay me i will report it stolen but he has always paid for it.
> 
> And why didn't you run your mouth to the 100's of good men from many car clubs, some who have broke bread with you, who were sending money to JD while you played along? didnt play anything had no idea jd had fell in so deep heard rumors but i havent seen jd in person since i got my rims last year and pretty much only talked to him when the car payment was due.
> 
> It aint no fucking puzzle that JD's wheel company was named "zenith of *california*" and his car was named "*Hustle* Harder" and your 64 you are trying to finish is named "*california hustle" yes thats the name of my car i live in CA and i hustle my ass off every day to build my car. My last car was called California edition so kinda of a pattern there long before jd went south. You go out there and find one person that says i took a penny for any wheels or encouraged them to buy wheels or told them to send jd money i never once had any dealings in jds business and never wanted to. I am a man of my word I do what I say and have never fucked anyone over for a nickle so please check your facts. *
> 
> Oddly enough in your own build thread you cite lack of money as your reason for the car not being finished. What's the matter did the pyramid scheme you were part of fold? Lack of money 4 kids one in college 1 in diapers a mortgage that would blow your mind a 59 rag i been buying parts for etc etc. My car will be done in due time with my m oney that i earned. Try and find someone on here that I burned or did wrong its not in my nature.
> 
> You and JD burned fucking Majestic’s members so :x:
> again your conclusions or speculations are unfounded and just wrong. PLease ask one member of your club if they ever met me gave me money or if i ever sent them to JD to give money.
> 
> Im done here this shit has nothing to do with me never has never will marty i dont know why you think the way you do but I guess your entitled to your opinions or guesses so if it makes you feel better more power to you.
> You should drop it, just saying.


answered all your questions.


----------



## fool2

http://gifsforum.com/listofgifs/gallery/dis gon be good


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> answered all your questions.



what about the guy from the east coast who did the whole LA lowrider tour in LA after jd starting fucking people you were standing there when he forked out a G cash. you said nothing. 

or is that a rumor? just asking


----------



## 509Rider

fool2 said:


> http://gifsforum.com/listofgifs/gallery/dis gon be good


Lol


----------



## Mr Impala

i just looked it up the jack tripper account isnt even banned maybe he changed his avatar to pretend he was but look 0 infractions.


----------



## 32165

Mr Impala said:


> answered all your questions.


:roflmao:

Your post speaks for itself............. 

I dont have any association with jd/he has my wifes car
My account was hacked/hacker made one change of post in a jd topic

you should really, really drop it. Just saying.


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> what about the guy from the east coast who did the whole LA lowrider tour in LA after jd starting fucking people you were standing there when he forked out a G cash. you said nothing.
> 
> or is that a rumor? just asking


no clue who did a LA lowrider tour or who paid JD what ive never seen people pay him jd did do some powdercoating for me last year on my coils and bumpers to my 64 which i paid for but he had the powder to match my rims so thats why he did it for me. and i just found out the extent of JDs demise recently like everyone else and im not responsible for anothermans actions dude had NO ASSOCIATION with me other then him paying me my monthly car payment.


----------



## REV. chuck

Crenshaw Marty said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> Your post speaks for itself.............
> 
> I dont have any association with jd/he has my wifes car
> My account was hacked/hacker made one change of post in a jd topic
> 
> you should really, really drop it. Just saying.


im pretty sure that violates a lease agreement and is cause for repossesion possible prosecution


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> no clue who did a LA lowrider tour or who paid JD what ive never seen people pay him jd did do some powdercoating for me last year on my coils and bumpers to my 64 which i paid for but he had the powder to match my rims so thats why he did it for me. and i just found out the extent of JDs demise recently like everyone else and im not responsible for anothermans actions dude had NO ASSOCIATION with me other then him paying me my monthly car payment.



so that guys a liar you werent in jd's shop when it all went down met the dude shook his hand and all that?


----------



## 32165

REV. chuck said:


> im pretty sure that violates a lease agreement and is cause for repossesion possible prosecution


Brent is white, JD is latino, JD's fucked (finally)


----------



## GT~PLATING

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Says the master at writing and deleting shit. How many posts from members/threads or topics did you delete for jd?
> 
> How many classifieds did you alter and close and/or erase the phone number of the seller on so you could swoop up shit before others on LIL?
> 
> Call you like a man? Says the guy who won’t man up about his association with JD and innumerous cover ups you helped him with.
> 
> And why didn't you run your mouth to the 100's of good men from many car clubs, some who have broke bread with you, who were sending money to JD while you played along?
> 
> It aint no fucking puzzle that JD's wheel company was named "zenith of *california*" and his car was named "*Hustle* Harder" and your 64 you are trying to finish is named "*california hustle"*
> 
> Oddly enough in your own build thread you cite lack of money as your reason for the car not being finished. What's the matter did the pyramid scheme you were part of fold?
> 
> You and JD burned fucking Majestic’s members so :x:
> 
> You should drop it, just saying.



Damn this getting Deep lol! Keep going its entertaining while I'm at the gym lol


----------



## Mr Impala

Crenshaw Marty said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> Your post speaks for itself.............
> 
> I dont have any association with jd/he has my wifes car
> My account was hacked/hacker made one change of post in a jd topic
> 
> you should really, really drop it. Just saying.


yes that has nothing to do with wheels his wife was the one t hat made the payment and if i had something to hide i would have just unlocked the topic and never said anything i have nothing to hide. we can go on and on but i have no business dealings with jd other than the wheels he made for me that took 7 mohts to get and the coild he powder coated for me and thats it. His wife does have my wifes car and he knows if i dont get paid i will have to report it stolen so it has always been paid. we can go on all night if you would like marty never thought you were a bad guy but you must have a chip on your shoulder think we have even spoke on the phone a few times did i do something to make you think im a thief and have stole peoples money?


----------



## 32165

Mr Impala said:


> yes that has nothing to do with wheels his wife was the one t hat made the payment and if i had something to hide i would have just unlocked the topic and never said anything i have nothing to hide. we can go on and on but i have no business dealings with jd other than the wheels he made for me that took 7 mohts to get and the coild he powder coated for me and thats it. His wife does have my wifes car and he knows if i dont get paid i will have to report it stolen so it has always been paid. we can go on all night if you would like marty never thought you were a bad guy but you must have a chip on your shoulder think we have even spoke on the phone a few times did i do something to make you think im a thief and have stole peoples money?


:roflmao: You might want to drop the shovel, it's getting deeper.


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> so that guys a liar you werent in jd's shop when it all went down met the dude shook his hand and all that?


wtf? terrance? lol thats funny yes i did meet him there was there for all of 5 minutes he told me jd had been showing them around told him to enjoy his stay never asked why he was there never asked if he paid money none of my business i was there dropping off my parts to get powder coated so if terrance comes on here and says different i would love to hear it


----------



## GT~PLATING

Crenshaw Marty said:


> :roflmao: You might want to drop the shovel, it's getting deeper.


Don't drop the shovel lol


----------



## Mr Impala

Crenshaw Marty said:


> :roflmao: You might want to drop the shovel, it's getting deeper.


cool well i guess i cant win you got me im living in the cayman islands retired off the 1000000000000000 i made! Always thought you were one of the educated off topic guys apparently i was mistaken.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> yes that has nothing to do with wheels his wife was the one t hat made the payment and if i had something to hide i would have just unlocked the topic and never said anything i have nothing to hide. we can go on and on but i have no business dealings with jd other than the wheels he made for me that took 7 mohts to get and the coild he powder coated for me and thats it. His wife does have my wifes car and he knows if i dont get paid i will have to report it stolen so it has always been paid. we can go on all night if you would like marty never thought you were a bad guy but you must have a chip on your shoulder think we have even spoke on the phone a few times did i do something to make you think im a thief and have stole peoples money?


i can answer that


you modded jd's topic out of pure biasness when he did start ripping people off you deleted complaints and topics made complaining about him. you are directly associated with him and you even know where he is right now


your not a part of it tell people where to find him. you think what he did is fucked up put his ass out there. 


otherwise people are going to think your involved and possibly even profited from it. im not accusing you of nothing im just putting whats being said about you in private out there so you can address it.


----------



## ars!n

GT~PLATING said:


> Damn this getting Deep lol! Keep going its entertaining while I'm at the gym lol


*Next on: "ZENITH GATE"...........*


----------



## GT~PLATING

ars!n said:


> *Next on: "ZENITH GATE"...........*


Bahaahahaha


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> i can answer that
> 
> 
> you modded jd's topic out of pure biasness when he did start ripping people off you deleted complaints and topics made complaining about him. you are directly associated with him and you even know where he is right now
> 
> 
> your not a part of it tell people where to find him. you think what he did is fucked up put his ass out there.
> 
> 
> otherwise people are going to think your involved and possibly even profited from it. im not accusing you of nothing im just putting whats being said about you in private out there so you can address it.


private huh lol they can say what they want I honestly dont know where he is which s the problem I have with the whole car thing being gone he has communicated with me and said he will pay it as always and thats the extent of it. If i was guessing id say whateveryone else is saying colorado or TX. Profited from it absolutely not I paid for my wheeels and another member on here was with me the day I paid him before the super show in 2010. Nver got anything free or ever asked for anything free I never deleted topics about shit he never even asked me. BUt im over it no matter whats said its a cut and dry case JD took money never produced wheels kpet said money and skipped town. Not sure how that has ANYTHING to do with me but I guess since i know him im mguilty . Ask the 2 guys i just helped to get there parts back the last 2 weeks if i was raking in the money I sure wouldnt be trying to help people to get there parts back.


----------



## 214monte

:drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> private huh lol they can say what they want *I honestly dont know where he is* which s the problem I have with the whole car thing being gone he has communicated with me and said he will pay it as always and thats the extent of it. If i was guessing id say whateveryone else is saying colorado or TX. Profited from it absolutely not I paid for my wheeels and another member on here was with me the day I paid him before the super show in 2010. Nver got anything free or ever asked for anything free I never deleted topics about shit he never even asked me. BUt im over it no matter whats said its a cut and dry case JD took money never produced wheels kpet said money and skipped town. Not sure how that has ANYTHING to do with me but I guess since i know him im mguilty . *Ask the 2 guys i just helped to get there parts back the last 2 weeks* if i was raking in the money I sure wouldnt be trying to help people to get there parts back.


your fucking yourself here brent 

you dont know where he is but you helped two guys get their parts back in the last 2 weeks. 

i know where he is


----------



## 32165

Mr Impala said:


> cool well i guess i cant win you got me im living in the cayman islands retired off the 1000000000000000 i made! Always thought you were one of the educated off topic guys apparently i was mistaken.


You have made NO mistake at all Brent.

Let me summarize for you what you have basically admitted to the whole world tonight and my educated guess at the likely outcome of the aforemention conversation with you.

1. You locked a topic for jd (complicity)
2. He has a car of yours
3. You have his number and know where he's at
4. Fools are going to want that information

Good luck with saying "I don't know anything"


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> private huh lol they can say what they want I honestly dont know where he is which s the problem I have with the whole car thing being gone he has communicated with me and said he will pay it as always and thats the extent of it. If i was guessing id say whateveryone else is saying colorado or TX. Profited from it absolutely not I paid for my wheeels and another member on here was with me the day I paid him before the super show in 2010. Nver got anything free or ever asked for anything free I never deleted topics about shit he never even asked me. BUt im over it no matter whats said its a cut and dry case JD took money never produced wheels kpet said money and skipped town. Not sure how that has ANYTHING to do with me but I guess since i know him im mguilty . Ask the 2 guys i just helped to get there parts back the last 2 weeks if i was raking in the money I sure wouldnt be trying to help people to get there parts back.


do i need to post the screen shots of when you were modding his topics and "cleaning" them up 


because it will take awhile to get them off the other hard drive but i most certainly can and i really dont feel like doing it to be honest. 

i know you were modding his topics rather you still are or gained anything from this whole deal i dont know. but you WERE modding his topics when he was just fucking people by rebadging chinas that is a fact


----------



## REV. chuck

i hate this new format


----------



## Mr Impala

Crenshaw Marty said:


> You have made NO mistake at all Brent.
> 
> Let me summarize for you what you have basically admitted to the whole world tonight and my educated guess at the likely outcome of the aforemention conversation with you.
> 
> 1. You locked a topic for jd (complicity) If I did it I could have unllocked it just as aeasy and noone would have know any better and if that were the case i would have deleted it all together and not come in and said what i said
> 2. He has a car of yours yes his wife does have a car of my wifes which she makes monthly payments on
> 3. You have his number and know where he's at number yes I do have that, whereabouts no clue never asked dont want to know as long as car payments paid for thats the extent of my concern in these matters
> 4. Fools are going to want that information not my place to give out anyones information giving up his number will cause him to change it the next day or same day so why would i lose my line of contact when he has a car that has 11,000 still owed on it?
> 
> Good luck with saying "I don't know anything"


 dont know where hes at but as stated safe bets r CO or TX but who knows he may be in san diego with marty drinking mai tais.


----------



## REV. chuck

oh and brent youve always been cool to me at least where i could see. but something isnt copacetic here


----------



## fool2

Hmmm


----------



## fool2

That was just a test. Thought I was banned :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> dont know where hes at but as stated safe bets r CO or TX but who knows he may be in san diego with marty drinking mai tais.


i know where he is i just find it hard to believe you dont


----------



## 32165

Mr Impala said:


> dont know where hes at but as stated safe bets r CO or TX but who knows he may be in san diego with marty drinking mai tais.


:rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> your fucking yourself here brent
> 
> you dont know where he is but you helped two guys get their parts back in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> i know where he is


case 1 Former NBA basketball player had parts at the chrome shop that he paid jd for when jd skippedout the man reached out to a mutual friend and asked if he could track the shit down I did I picked it up and paid for it out of my pocket til the guy came from san diego to pick it up. 

case 2 a memeber on here asked if i still had contact with jd that his engraved rims were down here and he just wanted em back no moatter what shape etc i reached out to him and jd send him his rims back hes on LIL i can have him verify if you need me to.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> case 1 Former NBA basketball player had parts at the chrome shop that he paid jd for when jd skippedout the man reached out to a mutual friend and asked if he could track the shit down I did I picked it up and paid for it out of my pocket til the guy came from san diego to pick it up.
> 
> case 2 a memeber on here asked if i still had contact with jd that his engraved rims were down here and he just wanted em back no moatter what shape etc i reached out to him and jd send him his rims back hes on LIL i can have him verify if you need me to.


so you were able to call jd and have him send dude his rims


YOU KNOW HOW TO CONTACT JD


----------



## 32165

REV. chuck said:


> oh and *brent youve always been cool to me * at least where i could see. *but something isnt copacetic here*


qft

and why/how would someone get your mod password and ONLY change a JD topic of the thousands of topics on LIL.

It's reeks of you having a built in excuse to blame JD for compromising your account.


----------



## just_a-doodz

NEVER do I set foot in L.G. (for fear of getting A.I.D.S.) but this is...

:drama:


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> i know where he is i just find it hard to believe you dont


i put that on my kids I dont know and never asked him and honestly dont want to know i know his number and its in one of them 2 states i mentioned but sorry he didnt tell me his new mailing address. like i said our extent is him making that car payment or me reporting it stolen and he understands that. I really do not care where he is to be honest its not going to help me one bit knowing where he is other than getting pms from all these peoplewanting to track him down. If you know where he is chuck post it up no sweat off my back just tell em if the goon squad goes to get him leave the black srt8 wagon alone!


----------



## REV. chuck

Crenshaw Marty said:


> qft
> 
> and why/how would someone get your mod password and ONLY change a JD topic of the thousands of topics on LIL.
> 
> It's reeks of you having a built in excuse to blame JD for compromising your account.


jd wouldnt have been able to duplicate the ip. 

and the chance that someone else using aol would just ahppen to have that ip while hacking his layitlow account are fucking astronomical virtually impossible.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Lownslow302 said:


>


MAAAASSS PUUUUUUUUUUTO:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::sprint::sprint::sprint:


----------



## 32165

Oh and Brent, you were smart enough to delete topics/posts rather then edit them because even when a MOD edits someone elses topic it would show "last edited by Mr.Impala"


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> i put that on my kids I dont know and never asked him and honestly dont want to know i know his number and its in one of them 2 states i mentioned but sorry he didnt tell me his new mailing address. like i said our extent is him making that car payment or me reporting it stolen and he understands that. I really do not care where he is to be honest its not going to help me one bit knowing where he is other than getting pms from all these peoplewanting to track him down. If you know where he is chuck post it up no sweat off my back just tell em if the goon squad goes to get him leave the black srt8 wagon alone!


i got no stake someone wants to pay then that gives reason otherwise like i said fuck them nut riders they got what they deserved for sending that man money after knowing he ripped people off to begin with



however you do have a stake and if you have his contact info you should be giving it up otherwise you look guilty by hiding him. if you like you can pm it to me as i dont have a number for him and i can give it out. 

or you can keep looking guilty your thing man


----------



## Mr Impala

Crenshaw Marty said:


> qft
> 
> and why/how would someone get your mod password and ONLY change a JD topic of the thousands of topics on LIL.
> 
> It's reeks of you having a built in excuse to blame JD for compromising your account.


i even posted in the moderator topic that shit happened, and changed my password the same day ask the admin. dude your beting a dead horse the topic was CLOSED for a day not like it was deleted forever and there was a big coverup. it was CLOSED! I REOPENED IT WHEN I FOUND IT IT WAS CLOSED! BIG DEAL NOONE COULD POST IN THERE FOR A DAY OMG ITS A LIFE CHANGER!


----------



## 32165

Mr Impala said:


> i even posted in the moderator topic that shit happened, and changed my password the same day ask the admin. dude your beting a dead horse the topic was CLOSED for a day not like it was deleted forever and there was a big coverup. it was CLOSED! I REOPENED IT WHEN I FOUND IT IT WAS CLOSED! BIG DEAL NOONE COULD POST IN THERE FOR A DAY OMG ITS A LIFE CHANGER!


It's your story.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> i even posted in the moderator topic that shit happened, and changed my password the same day ask the admin. dude your beting a dead horse the topic was CLOSED for a day not like it was deleted forever and there was a big coverup. it was CLOSED! I REOPENED IT WHEN I FOUND IT IT WAS CLOSED! BIG DEAL NOONE COULD POST IN THERE FOR A DAY OMG ITS A LIFE CHANGER!


i dont think thats the point man i think the point is your still covering his tracks 

im not even using the words "it seems" because you are straight covering the dude by having his info and not giving it up


----------



## Mr Impala

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Oh and Brent, you were smart enough to delete topics/posts rather then edit them because even when a MOD edits someone elses topic it would show "last edited by Mr.Impala"


do you not read the topic was LOCKED for a day not deleted! im done man its like riding a fucking ferris wheel you dont listen you hear what you want so im guilty i locked the topic for a day then re opened it then chaged my password then made a post in that very topc stating what had happened and in the mod forum just becuase i wanted everyone to know i did it. jd paid me 10,000 wheel chips to do it and now they are for sale would you like a set i think you have zeniths on your car!


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> do you not read the topic was LOCKED for a day not deleted! im done man its like riding a fucking ferris wheel you dont listen you hear what you want so im guilty i locked the topic for a day then re opened it then chaged my password then made a post in that very topc stating what had happened and in the mod forum just becuase i wanted everyone to know i did it. jd paid me 10,000 wheel chips to do it and now they are for sale would you like a set i think you have zeniths on your car!


hopefully real zeniths from the other guy


----------



## SPOOK82

:drama::drama:


----------



## Sanchos mustache

You know jd ain't fitting all them kids in a srt-8, is he towing a trailer with it to carry around his mobile wheel building team


----------



## 32165

Mr Impala said:


> do you not read the topic was LOCKED for a day not deleted! im done man its like riding a fucking ferris wheel you dont listen you hear what you want so im guilty i locked the topic for a day then re opened it then chaged my password then made a post in that very topc stating what had happened and in the mod forum just becuase i wanted everyone to know i did it. jd paid me 10,000 wheel chips to do it and now they are for sale would you like a set i think you have zeniths on your car!



Brent, you keep wanting to refer to ONE topic. I am referencing many, many topics over the course of time that people made about jd and the multiple self authored jd topics.

It is only now that there are few left on the site.

Dead horse is right. I am done.


----------



## REV. chuck

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Brent, you keep wanting to refer to ONE topic. I am referencing many, many topics over the course of time that people made about jd and the multiple self authored jd topics.
> 
> It is only now that there are few left on the site.
> 
> Dead horse is right. I am done.


when people first started complaining and jd was still doing bussiness on this site yes brent was cleaning up his topics 

ive got proof screen shots from the moderator section that will actually ruin something for me not sure id even want to post them up and lose the access


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> i dont think thats the point man i think the point is your still covering his tracks
> 
> im not even using the words "it seems" because you are straight covering the dude by having his info and not giving it up


i do have a number on him but tell me this chuck if i give it up and say ok here call him whats going to happen? he will change it right away and then ill be left wondering if ill be able to get ahold of him when my car payment comes due. im not going to fuck myself out of possibly 11,000 so a bunch of people can call him and say i want my rims please. Its obvious at this point dude shook the spot has no intentions on making good or has the means to make good and has done into hiding. Better yet why don't you post his whereabouts you have no horse in the race and nothing to lose I do


----------



## just_a-doodz

Mr. Impala...

I understand you have a car in the possesion of a questionable business man (that you claim you dont know how to contact even though you have SEVERAL LRM featured cars so Id guess that to be B.S.).

So you probably dont want to throw him under the bus in fear of him doing your car dirty (which would say alot about how much you trust him).

But please....Post the phone number you have.

If he is a clear and honest business man...

NO problem.

BUT if he is what a LOT of others are claiming...

Let the people have justice.


----------



## Mr Impala

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Brent, you keep wanting to refer to ONE topic. I am referencing many, many topics over the course of time that people made about jd and the multiple self authored jd topics.
> 
> It is only now that there are few left on the site.
> 
> Dead horse is right. I am done.


if you asked me to delete a topic (and i think you have) and you started it why wouldnt i delete it? its your topic if your zeniths weren't for sale anymore and you said hey delete my topic done deal. I just got a request to clean upi the danny d topic via text should i not clean it up?


----------



## SPOOK82

JD dont give a shit about burning bridges with anyone on here


----------



## 32165

Mr Impala said:


> if you asked me to delete a topic (and i think you have) and you started it why wouldnt i delete it? its your topic if your zeniths weren't for sale anymore and you said hey delete my topic done deal. I just got a request to clean upi the danny d topic via text should i not clean it up?



apples and oranges Brent.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> i do have a number on him but tell me this chuck if i give it up and say ok here call him whats going to happen? he will change it right away and then ill be left wondering if ill be able to get ahold of him when my car payment comes due. im not going to fuck myself out of possibly 11,000 so a bunch of people can call him and say i want my rims please. Its obvious at this point dude shook the spot has no intentions on making good or has the means to make good and has done into hiding. Better yet why don't you post his whereabouts you have no horse in the race and nothing to lose I do


like i said i remember when those cats were talking shit on the people calling him out and now look who's fucked so unless they wanna pay my ass fuck em karmas a bitch.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Either post up what you have or lock/close this motherfucker 'cause aint nobody gonna leave this shit alone.

Plenty of people have been banned over this shit and that asshole is still out there laughing spending other peoples money.

DAMN.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> if you asked me to delete a topic (and i think you have) and you started it why wouldnt i delete it? its your topic if your zeniths weren't for sale anymore and you said hey delete my topic done deal. I just got a request to clean upi the danny d topic via text should i not clean it up?


you were deleting other topics about him. granted they were full of shit most of the time but none the less you deleted them. 



just_a-doodz said:


> Either post up what you have or lock/close this motherfucker 'cause aint nobody gonna leave this shit alone.
> 
> Plenty of people have been banned over this shit and that asshole is still out there laughing spending other peoples money.
> 
> DAMN.


moneys done spent how you think he moved


----------



## Mr Impala

just_a-doodz said:


> Mr. Impala...
> 
> I understand you have a car in the possesion of a questionable business man (that you claim you dont know how to contact even though you have SEVERAL LRM featured cars so Id guess that to be B.S.).
> 
> So you probably dont want to throw him under the bus in fear of him doing your car dirty (which would say alot about how much you trust him).
> 
> But please....Post the phone number you have.
> 
> If he is a clear and honest business man...
> 
> NO problem.
> 
> BUT if he is what a LOT of others are claiming...
> 
> Let the people have justice.


did you read that i posted i have his number never denied i didnt I do not sure what my lrm featured cars has to do with anything. JD did ALOT of people dirty seems thats pretty much a known fact but not my place to arrange the justice you speak of and throw my own ability to somewhat hopefully keep in touch with him about my car payment every month. I told you guys pitch in get a lawyer sue file charges etc i have no doubt he has something coming to him sooner or later you can take that kinda money and not expect thinkgs to come back and bite you 10 fold


----------



## SPOOK82

just_a-doodz said:


> Either post up what you have or lock/close this motherfucker 'cause aint nobody gonna leave this shit alone.
> 
> Plenty of people have been banned over this shit and that asshole is still out there laughing spending other peoples money.
> 
> DAMN.


even if someone was to get ahold of him on the phone whats that going to accomplish he is just going to laugh it off and go back to spending that money 
all that money everyone handed to him is long gone


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> did you read that i posted i have his number never denied i didnt I do not sure what my lrm featured cars has to do with anything. JD did ALOT of people dirty seems thats pretty much a known fact but not my place to arrange the justice you speak of and throw my own ability to somewhat hopefully keep in touch with him about my car payment every month. I told you guys pitch in get a lawyer sue file charges etc i have no doubt he has something coming to him sooner or later you can take that kinda money and not expect thinkgs to come back and bite you 10 fold


understandable you dont want to lose contact or have anything happen to your property cant say i blame ya for that he is known for doing people backwards


----------



## REV. chuck

SPOOK82 said:


> even if someone was to get ahold of him on the phone whats that going to accomplish he is just going to laugh it off and go back to spending that money
> all that money everyone handed to him is long gone


wont do anything but make him run again


----------



## Mr Impala

just_a-doodz said:


> Either post up what you have or lock/close this motherfucker 'cause aint nobody gonna leave this shit alone.
> 
> Plenty of people have been banned over this shit and that asshole is still out there laughing spending other peoples money.
> 
> DAMN.


i have not banned one person and dont intend to nor would i close this topic what jd did was wrong and it needs to be known I REPEAT I NEVER BANNED OR WILL BAN ANYONE FOR SPEKING THERE MINDS ON THIS TOPIC.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Mr Impala said:


> did you read that i posted i have his number never denied i didnt I do not sure what my lrm featured cars has to do with anything. JD did ALOT of people dirty seems thats pretty much a known fact but not my place to arrange the justice you speak of and throw my own ability to somewhat hopefully keep in touch with him about my car payment every month. I told you guys pitch in get a lawyer sue file charges etc i have no doubt he has something coming to him sooner or later you can take that kinda money and not expect thinkgs to come back and bite you 10 fold


The whole LRM shit was because of this:

If you have a car that you care about so much as to spend the money on to become a feature...

You ARENT going to let them just sit on it....Or his "wife" sit on it..."I dont have a mailing address" on it.

You will be involved.

He didnt scam me because there is NO WAY in heel I will pay for something I dont have in my possession or have some sort of "insurance" on.

Just Sayin.


----------



## REV. chuck

just_a-doodz said:


> The whole LRM shit was because of this:
> 
> If you have a car that you care about so much as to spend the money on to become a feature...
> 
> You ARENT going to let them just sit on it....Or his "wife" sit on it..."I dont have a mailing address" on it.
> 
> You will be involved.
> 
> He didnt scam me because there is NO WAY in heel I will pay for something I dont have in my possession or have some sort of "insurance" on.
> 
> Just Sayin.


its not a lowrider its a daily


----------



## fool2

just_a-doodz said:


> The whole LRM shit was because of this:
> 
> If you have a car that you care about so much as to spend the money on to become a feature...
> 
> You ARENT going to let them just sit on it....Or his "wife" sit on it..."I dont have a mailing address" on it.
> 
> You will be involved.
> 
> He didnt scam me because there is NO WAY in heel I will pay for something I dont have in my possession or have some sort of "insurance" on.
> 
> Just Sayin.


he didn't scam you because zeniths won't fit on your saturn


----------



## just_a-doodz

REV. chuck said:


> its not a lowrider its a daily


Not current.

I was talking about all the LRM features he has had.

No body that deep in the game is going to let someone they dont have contact with have a car with NO contact info.

Its just questionable.


----------



## just_a-doodz

fool2 said:


> he didn't scam you because zeniths won't fit on your saturn


I had a 1997 Saturn...In 1997 nikka.

Shaddup.


:machinegun:


----------



## SPOOK82

so who is ready to send jd more money for some z's


----------



## REV. chuck

just_a-doodz said:


> Not current.
> 
> I was talking about all the LRM features he has had.
> 
> No body that deep in the game is going to let someone they dont have contact with have a car with NO contact info.
> 
> Its just questionable.


he has his number hes hiding him cant really blame him 1: thats his boy obviously 2: he dont wanna get done over like the rst of these idiots


----------



## just_a-doodz

SPOOK82 said:


> so who is ready to send jd more money for some z's


Apparently a LOT of fools.


----------



## just_a-doodz

REV. chuck said:


> he has his number hes hiding him cant really blame him 1: thats his boy obviously 2: he dont wanna get done over like the rst of these idiots


Nuff said.

If it looks like bullshit..

Sounds like bullshit...

It probably is...

A MOD.


----------



## fool2

Mr Impala said:


> i know his number and its in one of them 2 states i mentioned


which one?


----------



## REV. chuck

SPOOK82 said:


> so who is ready to send jd more money for some z's


send it to brent he can call jd and hook ya up


----------



## manu samoa

REV. chuck said:


> this whole thing is wickity wickity wack


In full EFFECT


----------



## TRAVIESO87

fool2 said:


> which one?


texas


----------



## Mr Impala

just_a-doodz said:


> Not current.
> 
> I was talking about all the LRM features he has had.
> 
> No body that deep in the game is going to let someone they dont have contact with have a car with NO contact info.
> 
> Its just questionable.


its an insured dodge magnum i wont lose any sleep over it if i had to go the bad route and report it


----------



## SPOOK82

Mr Impala said:


> its an insured dodge magnum i wont lose any sleep over it if i had to go the bad route and report it


MAN MAKE SHIT EVEN AND REPORT THAT BISH STOLEN


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> its an insured dodge magnum i wont lose any sleep over it if i had to go the bad route and report it


whats shameful is all this evidence mounted against you that he didnt steal it 


youd just lose it if all this came to light 


seems you have a conundrum now.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Sooooo let me get this straight. 

JD has a car and is making payments to Mr impala. The total due being 11,000. So far JD owes well over 20,000 to layitlow members, more on ebay and a reported 30,000 to some japanese. Mr Impala knows JD's phone number which if all these people were prosecuting JD the police can use that phone to find JD. But Mr Impala doesnt want to help out the people that have lost over $50,000 because JD owes him $11,000. Even if he was prosecuted you would either get your car back or be a part of the lein on him to get your $11,000 back so why wouldnt you help out those needing to find him. Im talking about those seriously prosecuting him!

Lets twist the nipple some more.

JD is making payments to mr impala for a car. How does JD have money? He has alot of money from people that bought wheels. What does he do with that money? He pays Mr Impala for a car. So those car payments Mr Impala is getting is all you peoples money that bought wheels. 

Well, I sure would feel guilty now. I would do all I can to help people out. Regardless if I deleted posts in the past or not, the current situation is you are receiving money from JD, know his phone number and could help out all those people that are assed out. And you really dont have anything to lose, like I said you would get your car back or when its auctioned you would get your money from it. 

*Not time to let it go, time to get involved.*


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> whats shameful is all this evidence mounted against you that he didnt steal it
> 
> 
> youd just lose it if all this came to light
> 
> 
> seems you have a conundrum now.


welp shes always paid it and i hope she continues to do it and dnont think id lose it id get it back more than likely or insurance would pay it off if they couldnt find it but i dont think it would come to that. Im done here you guys are gonna stir the pot its what your good at (and chuck you are the best getting brickhouse fired LIL classic) I been around here a long time and think i have earned my reputation as somoene who helps alot of people can be trusted with 50k cars to ship to foreigh countries and been a pretty upstanding member on here for 10 years. I wish everyone luck in whatever avenue they pursue against JD


----------



## REV. chuck

CoupeDTS said:


> Sooooo let me get this straight.
> 
> JD has a car and is making payments to Mr impala. The total due being 11,000. So far JD owes well over 20,000 to layitlow members, more on ebay and a reported 30,000 to some japanese. Mr Impala knows JD's phone number which if all these people were prosecuting JD the police can use that phone to find JD. But Mr Impala doesnt want to help out the people that have lost over $50,000 because JD owes him $11,000. Even if he was prosecuted you would either get your car back or be a part of the lein on him to get your $11,000 back so why wouldnt you help out those needing to find him. Im talking about those seriously prosecuting him!
> 
> Lets twist the nipple some more.
> 
> JD is making payments to mr impala for a car. How does JD have money? He has alot of money from people that bought wheels. What does he do with that money? He pays Mr Impala for a car. So those car payments Mr Impala is getting is all you peoples money that bought wheels.
> 
> Well, I sure would feel guilty now. I would do all I can to help people out. Regardless if I deleted posts in the past or not, the current situation is you are receiving money from JD, know his phone number and could help out all those people that are assed out. And you really dont have anything to lose, like I said you would get your car back or when its auctioned you would get your money from it.
> 
> *Not time to let it go, time to get involved.*


your gonna get banned

not to mention with all this coming out like it has it puts a moderator on layitlow right in the thick of it so layitlow as a website is more liable. they can prove part of the administrative team that is suppose to handle this not only was aware but harbored the behavior.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> welp shes always paid it and i hope she continues to do it and dnont think id lose it id get it back more than likely or insurance would pay it off if they couldnt find it but i dont think it would come to that. Im done here you guys are gonna stir the pot its what your good at (and chuck you are the best getting brickhouse fired LIL classic) I been around here a long time and think i have earned my reputation as somoene who helps alot of people can be trusted with 50k cars to ship to foreigh countries and been a pretty upstanding member on here for 10 years. I wish everyone luck in whatever avenue they pursue against JD


but you look guilty as fuck here 

and if someone were to call your lein holder on the car they would put a repo order out for it and charge it to your credit you MAY get it back but i doubt it ive taken cars in that exact situation before and drove them to auction for the dealer

wouldnt hard information to get either your names well known and we know the make and model know. nothing a little well placed googling wouldnt be able to find.


----------



## Mr Impala

CoupeDTS said:


> Sooooo let me get this straight.
> 
> JD has a car and is making payments to Mr impala. The total due being 11,000. So far JD owes well over 20,000 to layitlow members, more on ebay and a reported 30,000 to some japanese. Mr Impala knows JD's phone number which if all these people were prosecuting JD the police can use that phone to find JD. But Mr Impala doesnt want to help out the people that have lost over $50,000 because JD owes him $11,000. Even if he was prosecuted you would either get your car back or be a part of the lein on him to get your $11,000 back so why wouldnt you help out those needing to find him. Im talking about those seriously prosecuting him!
> 
> Lets twist the nipple some more.
> 
> JD is making payments to mr impala for a car. How does JD have money? He has alot of money from people that bought wheels. What does he do with that money? He pays Mr Impala for a car. So those car payments Mr Impala is getting is all you peoples money that bought wheels.
> 
> Well, I sure would feel guilty now. I would do all I can to help people out. Regardless if I deleted posts in the past or not, the current situation is you are receiving money from JD, know his phone number and could help out all those people that are assed out. And you really dont have anything to lose, like I said you would get your car back or when its auctioned you would get your money from it.
> 
> *Not time to let it go, time to get involved.*


lol its probably a disposable cell phone that he paid cash for. me lsoing my line of communication doesnt help me at all. the rims are gone people paid cash/ put money in an account etc etc tough case to prove. i have a car with a lien and insurance i have recourse if i need it so giving up a disposable cell number that he can chnge tomorrow does NO ONE any good. his wife has always paid me she has NOTHING to do with the wheel shit. And I dont want to get involved all i did was help 2 people get there parts back now ive been drug into this in a negative way. I dont know what else to say


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> lol its probably a disposable cell phone that he paid cash for. me lsoing my line of communication doesnt help me at all. the rims are gone people paid cash/ put money in an account etc etc tough case to prove. i have a car with a lien and insurance i have recourse if i need it so giving up a disposable cell number that he can chnge tomorrow does NO ONE any good. his wife has always paid me she has NOTHING to do with the wheel shit. And I dont want to get involved all i did was help 2 people get there parts back now ive been drug into this in a negative way. I dont know what else to say


answer your pm


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> but you look guilty as fuck here
> 
> and if someone were to call your lein holder on the car they would put a repo order out for it and charge it to your credit you MAY get it back but i doubt it ive taken cars in that exact situation before and drove them to auction for the dealer
> 
> wouldnt hard information to get either your names well known and we know the make and model know. nothing a little well placed googling wouldnt be able to find.


welp i dunno see what i mean now im getting threats and having my credit ruined over some shit that has NOTHING to do with me. search away good luck with it if you find it let me know where it was id be willing to take it back.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> welp i dunno see what i mean now im getting threats and having my credit ruined over some shit that has NOTHING to do with me. search away good luck with it if you find it let me know where it was id be willing to take it back.


noones threatened you much less me 


theres a realization of consequences here i think your not seeing rather you like it or not your involved


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> noones threatened you much less me
> 
> 
> theres a realization of consequences here i think your not seeing rather you like it or not your involved


getting the car repoed googling the lien holder ruining my wife4s credit lol. its nuts how accusations and guesses and BS can just get outta control so fast on here. Good night chuck i know if anyone on here can track em down its you


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> getting the car repoed googling the lien holder ruining my wife4s credit lol. its nuts how accusations and guesses and BS can just get outta control so fast on here. Good night chuck i know if anyone on here can track em down its you



you look guilty as fuck and your not helping yourself. im just laying it out for ya if you were a different mod and i wasnt already gone i would have dug out the hd and posted screencaps and went all out on ya 


but i think you got ass ended into this thing and are just trying get yourself clear of it. prove me right


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> you look guilty as fuck and your not helping yourself. im just laying it out for ya if you were a different mod and i wasnt already gone i would have dug out the hd and posted screencaps and went all out on ya
> 
> 
> but i think you got ass ended into this thing and are just trying get yourself clear of it. prove me right


guilty of what? knowing his number?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

REV. chuck said:


> your gonna get banned
> 
> not to mention with all this coming out like it has it puts a moderator on layitlow right in the thick of it so layitlow as a website is more liable. they can prove part of the administrative team that is suppose to handle this not only was aware but harbored the behavior.


QFT !!!exactly my point earlier...just because this website has a disclaimer posted doesnt mean they cant be liable.....a lawyer can pursue a case easily with all the info provided....and ironically more negligent info keeps being added post by post......


and coupe dts is right:thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> guilty of what? knowing his number?


covering his ass 


which leads people to guessing why your covering his ass and time and time again i bet you can guess what conclusion they will draw.


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> covering his ass
> 
> 
> which leads people to guessing why your covering his ass and time and time again i bet you can guess what conclusion they will draw.


welp i guess people can see it that way or me covering my ass and the ass of my wife since its her car in her name. thats the great thing about the world we live in free to draw our own conclusions. ok ok last one of the night 
whats 6" and didnt get sucked on valentines day? 















whitneys crack pipe!


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> welp i guess people can see it that way or me covering my ass and the ass of my wife since its her car in her name. thats the great thing about the world we live in free to draw our own conclusions. ok ok last one of the night
> whats 6" and didnt get sucked on valentines day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitneys crack pipe!


if you want to be known as the jds partner in crime thats your deal and thats the way you look in all this. 


like i said i think you got ass ended into this position and are just trying to get clear of it without losing your own ass. but your not making my theory look very promising 


right now your being your own worst enemy


----------



## REV. chuck

and people/topics dissapearing even if you arent behind it isnt making this situation look any better either


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

Welp :dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama::squint::scrutinize::drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> Welp :dunno:


obvious conclusion is jd with the help of mr impala ripped a bunch of people off for number well into 5 digits and is skating off again with the help of mr impala


----------



## 84solis

Long story short j.d stole about 50k. Mr.impala provided the get away car for him to skip town.


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

God damn, I can't believe that dude made off with 50k. How the fuck is that even possible :wow:


----------



## REV. chuck

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> God damn, I can't believe that dude made off with 50k. How the fuck is that even possible :wow:


theres alot of stupid fucking people on here


----------



## sj_sharx4

REV. chuck said:


> theres alot of stupid fucking people on here


you are looking like one of them right now. Who is rev. chuck in lowriding?... NOBODY, someone that just shares the same interest as myself and most others on this site. Preaching some bullshit. Brent has never done anyone wrong. Unfortunately, there aren't too many people like him in lowriding you can trust. So, by you attempting to smut up his name makes you look like an idiot on here. I have seen brent pull peoples covers in vehicle parts section countless times whether someone had some bullshit al crane dumps as adels or trying to get rich off some newbies. Show me one person on here that has done what he has to make owning a high quality lowrider affordable ( other than d-cheeze because he hooks it up too)

I was in the same position as alot of the "kill JD guys" on here. I still lost money and some parts but I finally got something back thanks to brent making that phone call. He could of just said "I talked to him and he said they are gone" and I would have never known if he did or didnt either but he didnt. I had that same helpless feeling as everyone else on here that lossed money. I honestly didnt think I would ever see any part of my wheels again but today 4 boxes showed up unexpectedely. It threw me off because I dont have any freindship with JD and if he really did disappear why come out of pocket to ship me back my parts when he has such a big family to feed. WHAT JD DID WAS WRONG but for people to come on layitlow and act like they are going to do something is a fucking joke when you know if you were to bump into him at the mall you probably give him a handshake. people react differently under pressure and sometimes things are out of your hands and maybe the people he relied on fucked him. All I know is the fuck jd shit isnt going to get you anything back so maybe try a new tactic because he obviously wants to make things right. ill post a pic of the label that was on my box but i doubt any of it is actually his


----------



## sj_sharx4

i sent him 4 complete series 2 engraved dish engraved hubs and engraved knockoffs to get restored over a year ago and 600 deposit second picture is what i got back and its missing one engraved dish, 288 spokes and 288 nipples Im gonna chalk em up in the loss column and keep it moving


----------



## sj_sharx4

CoupeDTS said:


> Sooooo let me get this straight.
> 
> JD has a car and is making payments to Mr impala. The total due being 11,000. So far JD owes well over 20,000 to layitlow members, more on ebay and a reported 30,000 to some japanese. Mr Impala knows JD's phone number which if all these people were prosecuting JD the police can use that phone to find JD. But Mr Impala doesnt want to help out the people that have lost over $50,000 because JD owes him $11,000. Even if he was prosecuted you would either get your car back or be a part of the lein on him to get your $11,000 back so why wouldnt you help out those needing to find him. Im talking about those seriously prosecuting him!
> 
> Lets twist the nipple some more.
> 
> JD is making payments to mr impala for a car. How does JD have money? He has alot of money from people that bought wheels. What does he do with that money? He pays Mr Impala for a car. So those car payments Mr Impala is getting is all you peoples money that bought wheels.
> 
> Well, I sure would feel guilty now. I would do all I can to help people out. Regardless if I deleted posts in the past or not, the current situation is you are receiving money from JD, know his phone number and could help out all those people that are assed out. And you really dont have anything to lose, like I said you would get your car back or when its auctioned you would get your money from it.
> 
> *Not time to let it go, time to get involved.*


I know you have 100 % good intentions on this whole lawsuit thing and if it worked out it would benefit me as well but you forgot to mention that even if a judge were to agree with us and order him to pay all of us our money back, If he doesnt have the money in a bank they cant do anything to force him to pay other than garnish his wages if he gets a job. And we would have to pay the lawyer immediately out of pocket


----------



## regal ryda

sj_sharx4 said:


> I know you have 100 % good intentions on this whole lawsuit thing and if it worked out it would benefit me as well but you forgot to mention that even if a judge were to agree with us and order him to pay all of us our money back, If he doesnt have the money in a bank *they cant do anything to force him to pay *other than garnish his wages if he gets a job. And we would have to pay the lawyer immediately out of pocket


Had a judge tell me in small claims court(anything under5000 dollars) _*that it was my fault *_for taking my car to a particular shop to have work done to it and it was stolen from the shop, so even sueing is going to be a shot in the dark just depends on how the legal system feels that day.


----------



## DJLATIN

CoupeDTS said:


> Sooooo let me get this straight.
> 
> JD has a car and is making payments to Mr impala. The total due being 11,000. So far JD owes well over 20,000 to layitlow members, more on ebay and a reported 30,000 to some japanese. Mr Impala knows JD's phone number which if all these people were prosecuting JD the police can use that phone to find JD. But Mr Impala doesnt want to help out the people that have lost over $50,000 because JD owes him $11,000. Even if he was prosecuted you would either get your car back or be a part of the lein on him to get your $11,000 back so why wouldnt you help out those needing to find him. Im talking about those seriously prosecuting him!
> 
> Lets twist the nipple some more.
> 
> JD is making payments to mr impala for a car. How does JD have money? He has alot of money from people that bought wheels. What does he do with that money? He pays Mr Impala for a car. So those car payments Mr Impala is getting is all you peoples money that bought wheels.
> 
> Well, I sure would feel guilty now. I would do all I can to help people out. Regardless if I deleted posts in the past or not, the current situation is you are receiving money from JD, know his phone number and could help out all those people that are assed out. And you really dont have anything to lose, like I said you would get your car back or when its auctioned you would get your money from it.
> 
> *Not time to let it go, time to get involved.*


Some folks always worry about themselves and not others when money is involved. They're scared to be the next one fked on not getting paid while many other folks have been fked already.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

SUM OF THESE FUCKEN MODS TAKE THERE JOB TO SERIOUS LAY OFF YOUR NOT GETTING PAID


----------



## DJLATIN

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> SUM OF THESE FUCKEN MODS TAKE THERE JOB TO SERIOUS LAY OFF *YOUR NOT GETTING PAID *


:rofl:


----------



## Skim

i wish i got paid lol


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

:nosad:


----------



## BIGTITO64

All I know is someone is gonna probably take of that problem. I wouldn't blame them. 

I never dealt with dude,glad I didn't


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Skim said:


> i wish i got paid lol


not you skim thats why i said sum


----------



## Mr Impala

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> not you skim thats why i said sum


LOL maybe the newer mods are a little trigger happy i been here way to long to try and ban people i have seen many mods try and go at it with chuck not me i know better i just go with the flow.


----------



## DJLATIN

*from the wife:* 

if he bought parts from someone in another state, the d.a. of the state where he (seller) is residing has to be contacted. if it's through the internet and it's alot of money, he needs to call the da's office in the city or the attorney general's office in that state. if i bought something from someone in CA, then i have to call CA.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I thought I was the only one that noticed that shit in classifieds. talk about some skunk shit :thumbsdown: I would see some goodies for a good price and bam..the whole topic gone.. anyways.. good to see this BS finally coming out. I see a gang of excuses though, but someone was helping the dirtbag, and they were benefiting in some way. 



Crenshaw Marty said:


> Says the master at writing and deleting shit. How many posts from members/threads or topics did you delete for jd?
> 
> *How many classifieds did you alter and close and/or erase the phone number of the seller on so you could swoop up shit before others on LIL?
> 
> *Call you like a man? Says the guy who won’t man up about his association with JD and innumerous cover ups you helped him with.
> 
> And why didn't you run your mouth to the 100's of good men from many car clubs, some who have broke bread with you, who were sending money to JD while you played along?
> 
> It aint no fucking puzzle that JD's wheel company was named "zenith of *california*" and his car was named "*Hustle* Harder" and your 64 you are trying to finish is named "*california hustle"*
> 
> Oddly enough in your own build thread you cite lack of money as your reason for the car not being finished. What's the matter did the pyramid scheme you were part of fold?
> 
> You and JD burned fucking Majestic’s members so :x:
> 
> You should drop it, just saying.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Mr Impala said:


> LOL maybe the newer mods are a little trigger happy i been here way to long to try and ban people i have seen many mods try and go at it with chuck not me i know better i just go with the flow.


like i said fuck who ever it is. you a lowrider act like one banning people and deleting shit that is true fuck that


----------



## D-Cheeze

I noticed that shit to ...but never thought it was a mod doing it :facepalm:


A TODA MADRE said:


> I thought I was the only one that noticed that shit in classifieds. talk about some skunk shit :thumbsdown: I would see some goodies for a good price and bam..the whole topic gone.. anyways.. good to see this BS finally coming out. I see a gang of excuses though, but someone was helping the dirtbag, and they were benefiting in some way.


----------



## TKeeby79

REV. chuck said:


> what about the guy from the east coast who did the whole LA lowrider tour in LA after jd starting fucking people you were standing there when he forked out a G cash. you said nothing.
> 
> or is that a rumor? just asking


REV. chuck Im not sure you are speaking of me? Or another East coast person. But I have been to Cali several times to visit family! I never once have put my business out there with my transaction with JD or anyone for that matter so I hope I not involved in this BS. Yes I paid for wheels and have not received them but I am a GROWN MAN and will not get on a forum and cry over it. I brush my shoulders off and keep it moving.



Mr Impala said:


> wtf? terrance? lol thats funny yes i did meet him there was there for all of 5 minutes he told me jd had been showing them around told him to enjoy his stay never asked why he was there never asked if he paid money none of my business i was there dropping off my parts to get powder coated so if terrance comes on here and says different i would love to hear it


And as far as seeing Brent when I was visiting JD, yes that did happen! Brent nor anyone else knew my transactions with JD. His business with JD that day was none of my concern! I didnt pay Brent for Wheels so to me he owes me nothing!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

You should follow through on the lawsuit. If you fuck someone up, they heal and it's over, if you take them to court, it hurts every month.


----------



## 187PURE

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> SUM OF THESE FUCKEN MODS TAKE THERE JOB TO SERIOUS LAY OFF YOUR NOT GETTING PAID


STOP PLAYING.. YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THESE MUTHAFUCKAS AINT GETTING PAID FOR THIS SHIT?!!.. GOTDAM, HOW MUCH TIME THEY GOT ON THEIR HANDS?? NO DISRESPECT, BUT ME-MYSELF-PERSONALLY, I GOT TOO MUCH SHIT GOING ON TO BE DOING SOME FREE SHIT.. AND THEN ACTING LIKE THEY COPS ON A PAYROLL.. SHOUT OUT TO SKIM, THE COOLEST MOD


----------



## MIRACLE

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> SUM OF THESE FUCKEN MODS TAKE THERE JOB TO SERIOUS LAY OFF YOUR NOT GETTING PAID


----------



## regal ryda

chairmnofthboard said:


> You should follow through on the lawsuit. If you fuck someone up, they heal and it's over, if you take them to court, it hurts every month.


Can't get Blood from a turnip homie,....just sayin him being ordered and having the ability to pay are 2 separate things, but I get what you saying :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

Mr Impala said:


> i do have a number on him but tell me this chuck if i give it up and say ok here call him whats going to happen? he will change it right away and then ill be left wondering if ill be able to get ahold of him when my car payment comes due. im not going to fuck myself out of possibly 11,000 so a bunch of people can call him and say i want my rims please. Its obvious at this point dude shook the spot has no intentions on making good or has the means to make good and has done into hiding. Better yet why don't you post his whereabouts you have no horse in the race and nothing to lose I do


So all along you covered for him just so you'd get paid......wow...... I can't believe what I'm reAding....wish i had thrown your.name out sooner.


----------



## 416impala

I have read stuff like this in the other thread



JasonJ said:


> ...
> But nah, dont think it was Brent because he would always just straight up call me and say "hey, im gonna delete (insert some truth about leaking wheels, cracked wheels, rusting wheels, no wheels here) that you posted because JD wont leave me alone and keeps calling my phone".... so i would just laugh and say oh ok......


it was obvious jd was calling mr.impala and getting him to Nuke shit

there is also a serious conflict of intrest with him being a mod
and using his powers to grab deals, unfair for the rest of us

it's time for some mods to hang it up and the people
in control of this website must take control and clean up house

this is my opinion,


----------



## Mr Impala

lowdeville said:


> So all along you covered for him just so you'd get paid......wow...... I can't believe what I'm reAding....wish i had thrown your.name out sooner.


man i keep getting sucked back into this BS never covered ANYTHING FOR HIM had nothing to do with HIM HIS WIFE PAID ME NOT HIM WHATEVER HE DID IS WHAT HE DID HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH ME MAN ITS CRAZY HOW THIS SHIT GETS TWISTED SO FAST AND PEOPLE MAKE THERE OWN CONCLUSIONS THIS TOPIC HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME. I FEEL BAD FOR THE PEOPLE IN 3RD WORLD COUTRIES BUT THATS NOT MY PROBLEM I FEEL BAD FOR HOMELESS PEOPLE ETC ETC JDS PROBLEMS ARE HIS AND HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH ME.


----------



## Mr Impala

LOL SO NOW IM A BAD GUY IM COVERING UP DEALS DELETEING THINGS I HAVENT BOUGHT SHIT OFF OF HERE IN A LONG TIME SO WHAT DID I COVER UP? YOU OFF TOPIC GUYS NEED TO GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC MAN THIS IS ABOUT JD AND THE MONEY HE TOOK HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME YET HERE I AM WASTING TIME WITH THIS BS I HAVE BEEN ON HERE A LONG TIME AND I TAKE GREAT PRIDE IN WHAT I DO AND THE PEOPLE I HELP BUT THIS BS IS STUPID


----------



## Mr Impala

phatz said:


> I have read stuff like this in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> it was obvious jd was calling mr.impala and getting him to Nuke shit
> 
> there is also a serious conflict of intrest with him being a mod
> and using his powers to grab deals, unfair for the rest of us
> 
> it's time for some mods to hang it up and the people
> in control of this website must take control and clean up house
> 
> this is my opinion,


WHAT DEALS HAVE I GRABBED? I HAVENT BOUGHT A DAMN THING OTHER THAN A 59 SPEAKER HOUSING IN A LONG TIME ON HERE AGAIN BECAUSE IM ON HERE ALOT AND ON ALOT OF WEBSITES I FIND DEALS BEFORE OTHERS I HAVE BEEN DOING IT A LONG TIME SOUNDS LIKE A BUCH OF SORE PEOPLE THAT ARE A STEP OR 2 BEHIND, ALL MY CRAIGSLIST FINDS I MIUST HAVE ACCESS TO DELETE TOPICS ON THERE TOO BECAUSE I FING OG 59 KITS FOR 800 OR OG CRUISERS FOR 250. PEOPLE CAN MAKE SHIT UP AND THROW NAMES OUT THERE ALL DAY I WONT DO IT I SAW WHO BANNED WHO AND IT WASNT ME SO CONTINUE ON


----------



## NINJA

Mr Impala said:


> lol its probably a disposable cell phone that he paid cash for. me lsoing my line of communication doesnt help me at all. the rims are gone people paid cash/ put money in an account etc etc tough case to prove. i have a car with a lien and insurance i have recourse if i need it so giving up a disposable cell number that he can chnge tomorrow does NO ONE any good. his wife has always paid me she has NOTHING to do with the wheel shit. And I dont want to get involved all i did was help 2 people get there parts back now ive been drug into this in a negative way. I dont know what else to say


Since you've helped 2 other people get what was coming to them, how about you make a call to JD and tell him to ship me the remainder of my order so it can actually be of use to me! 2 wheels does a car no good! I'm not building a bike damn it!


----------



## Mr Impala

NINJA said:


> Since you've helped 2 other people get what was coming to them, how about you make a call to JD and tell him to ship me the remainder of my order so it can actually be of use to me! 2 wheels does a car no good!


i laid out the circumstances of the other 2 things the nba guy had his chrome at a shop and i helped him get it back the guy that posted his rims those were parts to rims he had and they were sitting around and even then he only got 3 wheels back. I would LOVE to help anyone I can but truth be told dudes gone and anything he had is probably gone, its a bad situation if i were you i would contact galaxy wire wheels or envious touch and see if t hey can match the 2 rims you already have. Helping the 2 people i did help seemed to do me no good as my name is being dragged into this and it has nothing to do with me.


----------



## REV. chuck

sj_sharx4 said:


> you are looking like one of them right now. Who is rev. chuck in lowriding?... NOBODY, someone that just shares the same interest as myself and most others on this site. Preaching some bullshit. Brent has never done anyone wrong. Unfortunately, there aren't too many people like him in lowriding you can trust. So, by you attempting to smut up his name makes you look like an idiot on here. I have seen brent pull peoples covers in vehicle parts section countless times whether someone had some bullshit al crane dumps as adels or trying to get rich off some newbies. Show me one person on here that has done what he has to make owning a high quality lowrider affordable ( other than d-cheeze because he hooks it up too)
> 
> I was in the same position as alot of the "kill JD guys" on here. I still lost money and some parts but I finally got something back thanks to brent making that phone call. He could of just said "I talked to him and he said they are gone" and I would have never known if he did or didnt either but he didnt. I had that same helpless feeling as everyone else on here that lossed money. I honestly didnt think I would ever see any part of my wheels again but today 4 boxes showed up unexpectedely. It threw me off because I dont have any freindship with JD and if he really did disappear why come out of pocket to ship me back my parts when he has such a big family to feed. WHAT JD DID WAS WRONG but for people to come on layitlow and act like they are going to do something is a fucking joke when you know if you were to bump into him at the mall you probably give him a handshake. people react differently under pressure and sometimes things are out of your hands and maybe the people he relied on fucked him. All I know is the fuck jd shit isnt going to get you anything back so maybe try a new tactic because he obviously wants to make things right. ill post a pic of the label that was on my box but i doubt any of it is actually his


im so hurt that you dont know who i am let me tell ya it bothers me so much. 


all ive said is brent is making himself look like hes a part of this you should learn to fucking read or at least learn to be literate because the capability of reading the words is completely different from being able to understand them. 

which makes it even less some fucking illiterate dumbfuck who thinks he's "hot shit in the game" knows who i am.


----------



## NINJA

Mr Impala said:


> i laid out the circumstances of the other 2 things the nba guy had his chrome at a shop and i helped him get it back the guy that posted his rims those were parts to rims he had and they were sitting around and even then he only got 3 wheels back. I would LOVE to help anyone I can but truth be told dudes gone and anything he had is probably gone, its a bad situation if i were you i would contact galaxy wire wheels or envious touch and see if t hey can match the 2 rims you already have. Helping the 2 people i did help seemed to do me no good as my name is being dragged into this and it has nothing to do with me.


So you're not willing to help anybody else out? You helped out 2 people and you're done? It seems like you're the only one that still has contact with this deadbeat, how bout the next time you talk to him about your wife's car payment you start asking questions about some of these orders he bailed on. In stead of just looking out for yourself, help out some fellow lowriders. Isn't that what lowriding is all about? At least that's what a lot of people preach! How bout you actually follow through with the saying and it might help bring your name back into good standing with a few people on here.


----------



## RagtopPete

I am just sitting here watching the show...:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> SUM OF THESE FUCKEN MODS TAKE THERE JOB TO SERIOUS LAY OFF YOUR NOT GETTING PAID


 or did he?



Mr Impala said:


> LOL maybe the newer mods are a little trigger happy i been here way to long to try and ban people i have seen many mods try and go at it with chuck not me i know better i just go with the flow.


how am i going at you? in fact im pretty sure i defended your action of not giving up the number. want me to go at you? wont last long you or another mod will ban me as soon as i start posting proof you deleted shit from jd's topics. not to mention ill get an access point for things on this website shut down but i tell ya what 

since im "going at you" when i get back later today im gonna pull the other drive out and do my best to cover my tracks and post all the topics that were deleted BY you about jd when he was still doing bussiness. unless you convince me otherwise 

maybe start sending some pm's 



TKeeby79 said:


> REV. chuck Im not sure you are speaking of me? Or another East coast person. But I have been to Cali several times to visit family! I never once have put my business out there with my transaction with JD or anyone for that matter so I hope I not involved in this BS. Yes I paid for wheels and have not received them but I am a GROWN MAN and will not get on a forum and cry over it. I brush my shoulders off and keep it moving.
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as seeing Brent when I was visiting JD, yes that did happen! Brent nor anyone else knew my transactions with JD. His business with JD that day was none of my concern! I didnt pay Brent for Wheels so to me he owes me nothing!


i dont drop names of those not directly involved 



phatz said:


> I have read stuff like this in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> it was obvious jd was calling mr.impala and getting him to Nuke shit
> 
> there is also a serious conflict of intrest with him being a mod
> and using his powers to grab deals, unfair for the rest of us
> 
> it's time for some mods to hang it up and the people
> in control of this website must take control and clean up house
> 
> this is my opinion,


lol they have needed to do that long before mr impala this isnt the first time a mods gone off the deep on some bullshit this just seems to be the worst case of it



Mr Impala said:


> LOL SO NOW IM A BAD GUY IM COVERING UP DEALS DELETEING THINGS I HAVENT BOUGHT SHIT OFF OF HERE IN A LONG TIME SO WHAT DID I COVER UP? YOU OFF TOPIC GUYS NEED TO GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC MAN THIS IS ABOUT JD AND THE MONEY HE TOOK HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME YET HERE I AM WASTING TIME WITH THIS BS I HAVE BEEN ON HERE A LONG TIME AND I TAKE GREAT PRIDE IN WHAT I DO AND THE PEOPLE I HELP BUT THIS BS IS STUPID





Mr Impala said:


> i laid out the circumstances of the other 2 things the nba guy had his chrome at a shop and i helped him get it back the guy that posted his rims those were parts to rims he had and they were sitting around and even then he only got 3 wheels back. I would LOVE to help anyone I can but truth be told dudes gone and anything he had is probably gone, its a bad situation if i were you i would contact galaxy wire wheels or envious touch and see if t hey can match the 2 rims you already have. Helping the 2 people i did help seemed to do me no good as my name is being dragged into this and it has nothing to do with me.



what dont you get? when jd was doing bussiness still and just shipping out glued over chinas you were deleting post's and threads calling him out on bad wheels. its right about the time all these dumbfucks bitching now starting nut riding and ordering wheels. there was a whole slew of people sticking up for his crooked ass and now theyve either been fucked over themselves (HAHA) or they are trying to seperate themselves from it as much as possible your problem is the trail you left behind. 


id give my opinion of what happaned again but since you obviously missed it the first 3 times i said it fuck it why bother your ass is guilty.


----------



## Mr Impala

NINJA said:


> So you're not willing to help anybody else out? You helped out 2 people and you're done? It seems like you're the only one that still has contact with this deadbeat, how bout the next time you talk to him about your wife's car payment you start asking questions about some of these orders he bailed on. In stead of just looking out for yourself, help out some fellow lowriders. Isn't that what lowriding is all about? At least that's what a lot of people preach! How bout you actually follow through with the saying and it might help bring your name back into good standing with a few people on here.


i know he has nothing left no parts nothing he skipped town moved his whole family the parts that i helped get back were here in LA at chrome shops that he never picked up. my name is in good standing ive never done anything to anybody on here, if your rims were done and i could go pick them up i would but he shook the spot hes gone in the wind vanished i really have no idea where he is other than a number. I can pretty much assume he isnt going to be making wheels and sending them where ever he is he has no parts to do so. Your better off asking someone in TX or CO for help IF I COULD I WOULD ASK ANYONE ON HERE IVE BEEN DOWN TO HELP JUST ABOUT ANYONE FROM ADVICE TO WHERE TO BUY PARTS FROM ETC.


----------



## REV. chuck

NINJA said:


> So you're not willing to help anybody else out? You helped out 2 people and you're done? It seems like you're the only one that still has contact with this deadbeat, how bout the next time you talk to him about your wife's car payment you start asking questions about some of these orders he bailed on. In stead of just looking out for yourself, help out some fellow lowriders. Isn't that what lowriding is all about? At least that's what a lot of people preach! How bout you actually follow through with the saying and it might help bring your name back into good standing with a few people on here.



the way hes acting i wouldnt be surprised if he hasnt called jd and told him layitlow is on to him and looking for him and that i have probably already found him.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> i know he has nothing left no parts nothing he skipped town moved his whole family the parts that i helped get back were here in LA at chrome shops that he never picked up. my name is in good standing ive never done anything to anybody on here, if your rims were done and i could go pick them up i would but he shook the spot hes gone in the wind vanished i really have no idea where he is other than a number. I can pretty much assume he isnt going to be making wheels and sending them where ever he is he has no parts to do so. Your better off asking someone in TX or CO for help IF I COULD I WOULD ASK ANYONE ON HERE IVE BEEN DOWN TO HELP JUST ABOUT ANYONE FROM ADVICE TO WHERE TO BUY PARTS FROM ETC.


there ya are again you have a number from one of them states yet you keep offering both as an option 


covering his ass but you want everyone to believe your not involved?


----------



## lowdeville

Mr Impala said:


> LOL SO NOW IM A BAD GUY IM COVERING UP DEALS DELETEING THINGS I HAVENT BOUGHT SHIT OFF OF HERE IN A LONG TIME SO WHAT DID I COVER UP? YOU OFF TOPIC GUYS NEED TO GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC MAN THIS IS ABOUT JD AND THE MONEY HE TOOK HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME YET HERE I AM WASTING TIME WITH THIS BS I HAVE BEEN ON HERE A LONG TIME AND I TAKE GREAT PRIDE IN WHAT I DO AND THE PEOPLE I HELP BUT THIS BS IS STUPID


THis has nothing to do with off topic,chuck's hard to take some days,but when it comes to this shit he's fucking genius,hope he goes all out on this one.


----------



## REV. chuck

i got shit to do but ill tell ya this brent since "im going at you" and everyone thinks im country as fuck im gonna use a country expression for ya



when someones digging up worms they typically dig em all up. i think i might go digging for worms later oh and i have several mods behind me on this so if you feel banning me or having me banned will help you i can assure you it will get reversed.


----------



## Mr Impala

chuck im not here to fight with you if you think im guilty then theres no changing your opinion and do what you need to im a grown man as are you i have 4 kids and cars to build getting dragged into a problem that had nothing to do with me is unfortunate what rims jd sold i dont know where he got parts from i do know his chrome was nice and i do know i have a set on my car that i paid for. Ive always left you alone never banned you never had a fight with you because i know you are very persistent and will not stop until you have tried to ruin someone or there name. If you feel thats what you need to do here and attack me then so be it, im not going to ban you im not going to edit what you say im not going to erase the topic etc etc.


----------



## .TODD

not for nothing but its like this i havent had any dealings with the homie and from what i understand thats a good thing. you guys have a problem and to every problem there must be a soulutions.being in the professional position that im in there is ways to find people. it just depends on how bad you want him to be found. personal this is a legal issue and im sure there tons a proff if you want the man found thats fine.

get in touch with a local private investigation bureau these profesionals are paid to find people period through reserch travel and investigation they get there money you get a name telephone number job location living location vehicle so on and so forth you get what you paid for now if hes in the hole half as much as people itll be well worth it


----------



## REV. chuck

lowdeville said:


> THis has nothing to do with off topic,chuck's hard to take some days,but when it comes to this shit he's fucking genius,hope he goes all out on this one.


thats whats kind of sad about this i always thought brent was a good dude held him in high reguards as far as the mods go on here truly did even was backing him a little last night i thought :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> there ya are again you have a number from one of them states yet you keep offering both as an option
> 
> 
> covering his ass but you want everyone to believe your not involved?


the number i have is in colorado


----------



## .TODD

in response to my post there private bounty hunters if you will im sure most of us have full time jobs and dont have the time to look for a person but this is what these people do for a living they find people.THATS WHY THEY PAID


----------



## REV. chuck

.TODD said:


> not for nothing but its like this i havent had any dealings with the homie and from what i understand thats a good thing. you guys have a problem and to every problem there must be a soulutions.being in the professional position that im in there is ways to find people. it just depends on how bad you want him to be found. personal this is a legal issue and im sure there tons a proff if you want the man found thats fine.
> 
> get in touch with a local private investigation bureau these profesionals are paid to find people period through reserch travel and investigation they get there money you get a name telephone number job location living location vehicle so on and so forth you get what you paid for now if hes in the hole half as much as people itll be well worth it


im already 95% sure i have his address brent has some info that would help me verify it but as you see he wont give it up


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> the number i have is in colorado


post the code


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> thats whats kind of sad about this i always thought brent was a good dude held him in high reguards as far as the mods go on here truly did even was backing him a little last night i thought :dunno:


i am a good guy i dont bother you chuck I stay out of off topic and stay out of other peoples stuff hell i dont even have a fake account on here! I been here 10+ years chuck seen what your capable of thats why I never bother you because you are resilent and persistent and quite frankly I dont have the time or energy to keep up with you! the extent of my jd dealings is limited to his wife and my car payment trust me if i could get the car out of my wifes name i would in a second and be done here but im in a rock and a hard place here.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> i am a good guy i dont bother you chuck I stay out of off topic and stay out of other peoples stuff hell i dont even have a fake account on here! I been here 10+ years chuck seen what your capable of thats why I never bother you because you are resilent and persistent and quite frankly I dont have the time or energy to keep up with you! the extent of my jd dealings is limited to his wife and my car payment trust me if i could get the car out of my wifes name i would in a second and be done here but im in a rock and a hard place here.


you need to just come out with what you were doing for him and quit denying it and offer up whatever info you have. 

like i told you last night IM not making you look guilty and neither is marty YOUR doing this all to YOURSELF right now.


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> post the code


303 but tthats it chuck im done now what if something happens to him am i responsible? what if some one goes tracks him down etc etc thats why i dont want to be involved all it takes is one person


----------



## .TODD

REV. chuck said:


> im already 95% sure i have his address brent has some info that would help me verify it but as you see he wont give it up


good shit i just hate to see good people get fucked it creates disloyalty in the lowrider community ive sold to plenty of people on here and bought and never burnt nobody because 1 im a man of my word 2 its not only a reflection of me as a snake but a reflection of my club and 3 that money its a man hard earned money thats food out of his kids mouth its a moral issue. i wish no one harm but i feel everyone should get what they deserve either justice,reinbursment, or an ass whoopin how ever you wanna do it. even if he got away clean with sayyyy??100k for instance THAT WILL ONLY LAST A MAN WITH A WIFE AND KIDS WHAT? 2 YEARS 3 AT THE MOST? it will all come to light. just a matter of time


----------



## REV. chuck

.TODD said:


> good shit i just hate to see good people get fucked it creates disloyalty in the lowrider community ive sold to plenty of people on here and bought and never burnt nobody because 1 im a man of my word 2 its not only a reflection of me as a snake but a reflection of my club and 3 that money its a man hard earned money thats food out of his kids mouth its a moral issue. i wish no one harm but i feel everyone should get what they deserve either justice,reinbursment, or an ass whoopin how ever you wanna do it. even if he got away clean with sayyyy??100k for instance THAT WILL ONLY LAST A MAN WITH A WIFE AND KIDS WHAT? 2 YEARS 3 AT THE MOST? it will all come to light. just a matter of time


dont get it twisted though i remember most these fuckers sticking up for jd when others complained maybe cause he still had their rims i dont know fact is they rode his nuts and were talking shit on those who had already got burned 


thats why i got the attitude fuck you pay me over the info i have


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> 303 but tthats it chuck im done now what if something happens to him am i responsible? what if some one goes tracks him down etc etc thats why i dont want to be involved all it takes is one person


thats a big area i wouldnt be too concerned with anyone finding him off that alone


----------



## .TODD

REV. chuck said:


> dont get it twisted though i remember most these fuckers sticking up for jd when others complained maybe cause he still had their rims i dont know fact is they rode his nuts and were talking shit on those who had already got burned
> 
> 
> thats why i got the attitude fuck you pay me over the info i have


:werd:


----------



## regal ryda

on another note this is really keepin me entertained in Afghanistan....lol


Brent can I get that impala sway bar for a 100 shipped


----------



## lowdeville

REV. chuck said:


> thats whats kind of sad about this i always thought brent was a good dude held him in high reguards as far as the mods go on here truly did even was backing him a little last night i thought :dunno:


Man,I always looked up to the guy,remember seeing him in LRM with a lecab caddy,countless Impala builds,and the knowledge of Impalas he has to share,I never for minute wanted to believe it was true,but when the little things all added up,there was no denying it,kinda bummed out really,never know who can be trusted anymore.:|


----------



## .TODD

regal ryda said:


> on another note this is really keepin me entertained in Afghanistan....lol
> 
> 
> Brent can I get that impala sway bar for a 100 shipped


i thought obama had you boys comin home?


----------



## IMPALA863

:drama:


----------



## .TODD

lowdeville said:


> Man,I always looked up to the guy,remember seeing him in LRM with a lecab caddy,countless Impala builds,and the knowledge of Impalas he has to share,I never for minute wanted to believe it was true,but when the little things all added up,there was no denying it,kinda bummed out really,never know who can be trusted anymore.:|


D CHEEZE!!


----------



## regal ryda

.TODD said:


> i thought obama had you boys comin home?


stop watching the news...lol


----------



## IMPALA863

There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 8 guests)

IMPALA863
3whlcmry
*Skim*
THUGGNASTY
blackcherry 84


----------



## Mr Impala

lowdeville said:


> Man,I always looked up to the guy,remember seeing him in LRM with a lecab caddy,countless Impala builds,and the knowledge of Impalas he has to share,I never for minute wanted to believe it was true,but when the little things all added up,there was no denying it,kinda bummed out really,never know who can be trusted anymore.:|


so what are you really saying what do you think i did? i mean little things like what? because a couple people made accusations? becuase i wont give up his number? i never have deleted or banned anyone over this topic never took a dime for any wheel never had anything to do with his dealings what have i done to make you feel like i am not a trustworthy person? because i wont say heres his number go find him and beat him down in front of his family here you go? i never asked to be put in the middle of any of this if it was up to me he could bring my car back id sell it outright and be done i dont need the headaches. ive worked hard to build good relations with alot of people on here and no i have to defend myself for someone elese short comings seems pretty over the top


----------



## .TODD

regal ryda said:


> stop watching the news...lol


fuckers always lying to me i dont even know why i put on the news anymore......O YEAH I FORGOT'' back round noise''


----------



## IMPALA863

regal ryda said:


> stop watching the news...lol


POST REAL PICS OF AFGANISTAN,I WANNA C IF IT REALLY LOOKS LIKE ON TV:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> so what are you really saying what do you think i did? i mean little things like what? because a couple people made accusations? becuase i wont give up his number? i never have deleted or banned anyone over this topic never took a dime for any wheel never had anything to do with his dealings what have i done to make you feel like i am not a trustworthy person? because i wont say heres his number go find him and beat him down in front of his family here you go? i never asked to be put in the middle of any of this if it was up to me he could bring my car back id sell it outright and be done i dont need the headaches. ive worked hard to build good relations with alot of people on here and no i have to defend myself for someone elese short comings seems pretty over the top



it isnt an accusation that you were modding the fuck out of his topic when he was still selling rims. for what ever reason 


like i said before i think you got backed into this and now your just trying to distance yourself. but your not helping that theory out any you need to start using that shovel to fill the hole your digging back in before you cant see the top anymore


----------



## REV. chuck

.TODD said:


> fuckers always lying to me i dont even know why i put on the news anymore......O YEAH I FORGOT'' back round noise''


your watching the wrong news you gotta watch the daily show


----------



## Jack Bauer

lowdeville said:


> Man,I always looked up to the guy,remember seeing him in LRM with a lecab caddy,countless Impala builds,and the knowledge of Impalas he has to share,I never for minute wanted to believe it was true,but when the little things all added up,there was no denying it,kinda bummed out really,never know who can be trusted anymore.:|


You guys are throwing Brent under the bus and he hasn't done anything wrong. If you think about it, JD was still active on here until recently, and I would bet a lot of money (ohh wait, that's what got JD in trouble, Hahahaha) that Brent had absolutely no idea that JD was gonna skip town, until the rest of us did. All the way until JD disappeared he was still promising to deliver all the orders he had, everyone was tired of waiting,but no one knew he was gonna roll out, not even Brent. Maybe Brent deleted or clean up a few topics....but to think he would actually be complicit on ripping people off or helping someone rip people off is insane. Why would he take that risk and ruin a reputation that has taken him well over a decade to earn?


----------



## REV. chuck

Jack Bauer said:


> You guys are throwing Brent under the bus and he hasn't done anything wrong. If you think about it, JD was still active on here until recently, and I would bet a lot of money (ohh wait, that's what got JD in trouble, Hahahaha) that Brent had absolutely no idea that JD was gonna skip town, until the rest of us did. All the way until JD disappeared he was still promising to deliver all the orders he had, everyone was tired of waiting,but no one knew he was gonna roll out, not even Brent. Maybe Brent deleted or clean up a few topics....but to think he would actually be complicit on ripping people off or helping someone rip people off is insane. Why would he take that risk and ruin a reputation that has taken him well over a decade to earn?


thats what im saying i think he got backed into it from cleaning up those topics cause jd was his boy and now hes just trying to distance himself from it


but if you look at his reply's he's the one making it look like he might have had a part in it.


----------



## 817.TX.

So why wont Mr. Impala just give up the MOD's name that did do all the erasing/deleting?? :dunno: If he is truly innocent and had nothing to do with JDs bidness he would gladly clear his name!! Suspect at the least!! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

IMPALA863 said:


> POST REAL PICS OF AFGANISTAN,I WANNA C IF IT REALLY LOOKS LIKE ON TV:biggrin:


I can't for what i do pics are blocked out I cant even see certain pics on here (the ones that aren't attached) and that sucks ass....

This topic is getting deeper.....I can see Brents POV, but I also see everybody else's too, I've alwayas said it sucked that these guys didnt get what they were owed, but if like a lot of ppl said crying to the MODS aint gonna get shit done or back

if he gives up the complete number that shit can be changed in a matter of moments with the phn comp, so that really does no good only fucks Brent but at the same time I'd be like fuck it "I'd like to report a stolen Dodge SRT8"...lol


----------



## .TODD

Jack Bauer said:


> You guys are throwing Brent under the bus and he hasn't done anything wrong. If you think about it, JD was still active on here until recently, and I would bet a lot of money (ohh wait, that's what got JD in trouble, Hahahaha) that Brent had absolutely no idea that JD was gonna skip town, until the rest of us did. All the way until JD disappeared he was still promising to deliver all the orders he had, everyone was tired of waiting,but no one knew he was gonna roll out, not even Brent. Maybe Brent deleted or clean up a few topics....but to think he would actually be complicit on ripping people off or helping someone rip people off is insane. Why would he take that risk and ruin a reputation that has taken him well over a decade to earn?


makes sence


----------



## BIGTONY

Looks like a witch hunt in here how many of you would give up $11k because you gave out a phone number?? no matter how much another guy lost i lost money dealing with JD too i have kept quite over it but i personally wouldnt expect ANYONE else to lose their money to help me get mine back especially when theres 99.9% chance it aint ever gunna happen i feal for everyone that got involved with that peace of shit fuck lieing ass thief JD and HE brought his kids and wife into his dirt and then bounced from what i read on her he did similar things in the past 2 states he as lived in doubt he will ever chance and as for the number mrimpala has being from colorado that dont mean Jd is there i talked to a guy today who lives in my state on a phone number from another state thats the thing with throw away cells you can pick what ever state code u want anyways i dohope everyone invloved get a crack at Jd one way or another but sit back and really ask your self if you personally would give up $11k


----------



## .TODD

817.TX. said:


> So why wont Mr. Impala just give up the MOD's name that did do all the erasing/deleting?? :dunno: If he is truly innocent and had nothing to do with JDs bidness he would gladly clear his name!! Suspect at the least!! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


really not to get banned but just putting it out there is it possible that JD got into a mods ear about deleting posts in exchange for favors like wheels :dunno: sounds lucrative to me just my opinion.when corruption happens usually theres motive


----------



## BIGTONY

Jack Bauer said:


> You guys are throwing Brent under the bus and he hasn't done anything wrong. If you think about it, JD was still active on here until recently, and I would bet a lot of money (ohh wait, that's what got JD in trouble, Hahahaha) that Brent had absolutely no idea that JD was gonna skip town, until the rest of us did. All the way until JD disappeared he was still promising to deliver all the orders he had, everyone was tired of waiting,but no one knew he was gonna roll out, not even Brent. Maybe Brent deleted or clean up a few topics....but to think he would actually be complicit on ripping people off or helping someone rip people off is insane. Why would he take that risk and ruin a reputation that has taken him well over a decade to earn?


Real Talk


----------



## Mr Impala

817.TX. said:


> So why wont Mr. Impala just give up the MOD's name that did do all the erasing/deleting?? :dunno: If he is truly innocent and had nothing to do with JDs bidness he would gladly clear his name!! Suspect at the least!! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


sochuck is referring to the old LIL the old boards stuff from years ago that i dont think is even around anymore pr has been pruned. I dont know i found out JD skipped town and even have the facebook message i sent his wife when they skipped town telling her i need to know wtf is going on cuz i had no idea he was leaving or to the level of shit he was in. i can post a screen shot if no one believes me


----------



## regal ryda

homie in a witch hunt i dont think anything helps when the mob is already moving


----------



## REV. chuck

817.TX. said:


> So why wont Mr. Impala just give up the MOD's name that did do all the erasing/deleting?? :dunno: If he is truly innocent and had nothing to do with JDs bidness he would gladly clear his name!! Suspect at the least!! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:





BIGTONY said:


> Looks like a witch hunt in here how many of you would give up $11k because you gave out a phone number?? no matter how much another guy lost i lost money dealing with JD too i have kept quite over it but i personally wouldnt expect ANYONE else to lose their money to help me get mine back especially when theres 99.9% chance it aint ever gunna happen i feal for everyone that got involved with that peace of shit fuck lieing ass thief JD and HE brought his kids and wife into his dirt and then bounced from what i read on her he did similar things in the past 2 states he as lived in doubt he will ever chance and as for the number mrimpala has being from colorado that dont mean Jd is there i talked to a guy today who lives in my state on a phone number from another state thats the thing with throw away cells you can pick what ever state code u want anyways i dohope everyone invloved get a crack at Jd one way or another but sit back and really ask your self if you personally would give up $11k


jd and brent were boys i heard that shit way back when jd was still doing good with selling rims. he could have seen it coming or maybe he couldnt have seen it coming either way back then he was helping clean up jd's topics. the fact he refuses to admit that makes him look bad too 

and i have screen caps of the recycle where topics go when they are deleted that show he deleted them. he was deleting post's everything back then its common knowledge to most of us. there was another mod helping clean up the topics too but theres noway he could have known jd was gonna burn people and skip. 

hes caught red handed on that shit i wouldnt post the number publicly either not just because of the money id lose but because one of these dumbfucks will call it and then jd will go hiding again it will actually make him harder to find. this shit isnt like dog the bounty hunter where you harrass people till they tell you. you gotta look for someone like these off the radar or he's just gonna hide better


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> sochuck is referring to the old LIL the old boards stuff from years ago that i dont think is even around anymore pr has been pruned. I dont know i found out JD skipped town and even have the facebook message i sent his wife when they skipped town telling her i need to know wtf is going on cuz i had no idea he was leaving or to the level of shit he was in. i can post a screen shot if no one believes me


ive said that several times last year and after before he really started fucking people when he was just passing off chinas from his partner company ogrimdirect as zeniths


you arent being 100% truthful either i just want you to know i know that


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

DJLATIN said:


> fk all that, just hit up a certain person on layitlow that can get anyone info on residence, ss #, etc... those who know, know.





orientalmontecarlo said:


> with a service charge of 40,000 i dont know how your not outta business.....private investigators cant do anything i cant do or any regular person with an internet connection for that matter,waste of time...
> 
> my cali contact said that he'll charge a flat rate for a single person by the hour,if more than one person utilizes his services than it will be alot cheaper since you are looking for the same individual...
> 
> 
> shapow!!!! dry snitching at its finest





REV. chuck said:


> im proven and ill take 1800 i have the address already





Rag Ryda said:


> WTF??  LMFAO!!! :rofl: :inout:


I JUST FIGURED THAT I WOULD HUSTLE HARDER ON SOME BULLSHIT! :rofl:


----------



## 817.TX.

Mr Impala said:


> sochuck is referring to the old LIL the old boards stuff from years ago that i dont think is even around anymore pr has been pruned. I dont know i found out JD skipped town and even have the facebook message i sent his wife when they skipped town telling her i need to know wtf is going on cuz i had no idea he was leaving or to the level of shit he was in. i can post a screen shot if no one believes me


All im saying is if you had no part of the editing of threads and post pertaining to JDs bidness, WHY NOT GIVE UP THE MOD WHO DID? :dunno: Clear your name bro!! And for the record TOPDOGG has not done this either. :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Impala

817.TX. said:


> All im saying is if you had no part of the editing of threads and post pertaining to JDs bidness, WHY NOT GIVE UP THE MOD WHO DID? :dunno: Clear your name bro!! And for the record TOPDOGG has not done this either. :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Impala

look atthe date its the day after this topic popped up i didnt know he was taking off i had no way of getting in touch with him either i had to try and use facebook to contact his wife.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 437772


i had forgotten your last name


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> i had forgotten your last name


i have nothing to hide man im not hard to find or trying to hide form anything ive answered every question here asked of me.


----------



## DJLATIN

anyone lora delgado her name in facebook? hmmm.....


----------



## REV. chuck

DJLATIN said:


> anyone lora delgado her name in facebook? hmmm.....


did that when i first started looking i didnt have any luck with it though


----------



## DJLATIN

laura?


REV. chuck said:


> did that when i first started looking i didnt have any luck with it though


----------



## REV. chuck

DJLATIN said:


> laura?


and all you get from brents friends list is a different lori


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> i have nothing to hide man im not hard to find or trying to hide form anything ive answered every question here asked of me.


your hiding jd 


i mean here youve said youve been in contact but no mention of vegas from you yet your not being truthfull and im pretty sure you know i know that. 


if your well aware of what i can do and youve been here as long as i have so you should be why bullshit around with me.


----------



## BIG RED

I must say this is the craziest topic I've read :around:

Some hard facts need to be posted to out the mod or mods that deleted posts and or topics. I with chuck in beleaving there where trying to help when he was still putting out wheels. 

But until hard facts (screen shots or info other wise) are posted it's not a goodthing to put mr.Impala out there until shit is proven. Till that point it's all heresy and more or less a witch hunt. 

Glad I'm not on a jury as all this shit posted is slot to take in.


----------



## downforce

REV. chuck said:


> your hiding jd
> 
> 
> i mean here youve said youve been in contact but no mention of vegas from you yet your not being truthfull and im pretty sure you know i know that.
> 
> 
> if your well aware of what i can do and youve been here as long as i have so you should be why bullshit around with me.


Aren't you hiding him too by not providing the location you claim to know you have?


----------



## 817.TX.

There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (15 members and 7 guests)

817.TX.
Tuco
RagtopPete
509Rider
*Skim*
BIG RED
Dylante63
bigjune62
1 SICK 87
blackcherry 84
KushMaster
94Fleetwoodswangin
925rider
Jack Bauer
:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN

downforce said:


> Aren't you hiding him too by not providing the location you claim to know you have?


 :drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

BIG RED said:


> I must say this is the craziest topic I've read :around:
> 
> Some hard facts need to be posted to out the mod or mods that deleted posts and or topics. I with chuck in beleaving there where trying to help when he was still putting out wheels.
> 
> But until hard facts (screen shots or info other wise) are posted it's not a goodthing to put mr.Impala out there until shit is proven. Till that point it's all heresy and more or less a witch hunt.
> 
> Glad I'm not on a jury as all this shit posted is slot to take in.


brent was that mod after that within the last year i havent been paying attention but before that it was definetly brent they were boys severl cali people on here know that 


what were trying to deduct and he isnt helping his case any is rather or not he had some deeper involvement or knows where jd is


----------



## REV. chuck

downforce said:


> Aren't you hiding him too by not providing the location you claim to know you have?


he says he has a phone number


but i am beginning to think brent has an address for him too


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> your hiding jd
> 
> 
> i mean here youve said youve been in contact but no mention of vegas from you yet your not being truthfull and im pretty sure you know i know that.
> 
> 
> if your well aware of what i can do and youve been here as long as i have so you should be why bullshit around with me.


what about vegas?


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> what about vegas?


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> he says he has a phone number
> 
> 
> but i am beginning to think brent has an address for him too


i thought you had the address?


----------



## DJLATIN

Ok tired of reading this crap. Someone give me his previous address and I'll submit it to the d.a.'s office to locate that fool. NO CHARGE THANKS.


----------



## REV. chuck

just remember i wont be gone long not everyone is keen to whats going on here and ive even had mods ask me to keep on top of this because its making them all look bad. 


just saying


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> i thought you had the address?


but you have one thats 100 im not that confident in mine


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> he says he has a phone number
> 
> 
> but i am beginning to think brent has an address for him too


You said you had the addy post it up


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> You said you had the addy post it up


pay me and ill give you what i got otherwise suffer your decision to do bussiness with a known crook


----------



## KushMaster

:drama:


----------



## Mr Impala

REV. chuck said:


> pay me and ill give you what i got otherwise suffer your decision to do bussiness with a known crook


fuck it im with chuck PAY ME TOO!!! Me and Chuck can split the profits and buy some daytons!


----------



## downforce

REV. chuck said:


> pay me and ill give you what i got otherwise suffer your decision to do bussiness with a known crook


Why would people pay for an address you say you're not 100% about? Post it up, you're contributing to the hiding too if you don't.


----------



## 32165

Jack Bauer said:


> You guys are throwing Brent under the bus and he hasn't done anything wrong. If you think about it, JD was still active on here until recently, and I would bet a lot of money (ohh wait, that's what got JD in trouble, Hahahaha) that Brent had absolutely no idea that JD was gonna skip town, until the rest of us did. All the way until JD disappeared he was still promising to deliver all the orders he had, everyone was tired of waiting,but no one knew he was gonna roll out, not even Brent. Maybe Brent deleted or clean up a few topics....but to think he would actually be complicit on ripping people off or helping someone rip people off is insane. Why would he take that risk and ruin a reputation that has taken him well over a decade to earn?


You have got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> fuck it im with chuck PAY ME TOO!!! Me and Chuck can split the profits and buy some daytons!


so you do have an address? and no thanks on the daytons im an easy guy a new set of chinas will suit me fine leaves me money to put that sliding rag in the back ive been thinking about for the last year 



downforce said:


> Why would people pay for an address you say you're not 100% about? Post it up, you're contributing to the hiding too if you don't.


its 95% best i can do with no way to verify it either a phone number to ping or physically driving there. 

and you can miss me with that hiding shit as previously stated by me half these people were jocking jd and talking shit on people who were complaining so they can pay or they can go fuck themselves


----------



## Mr Impala

no chuck i have the number if you sell address ill sell the number so we can can both got a new ragtop! I need a top for my 64


----------



## 214monte

:drama:Howbout make a raffle winner gets the info.


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> no chuck i have the number if you sell address ill sell the number so we can can both got a new ragtop! I need a top for my 64


it would be nice if i could use the number to verify my info i like to be confident in what im selling


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> pay me and ill give you what i got otherwise suffer your decision to do bussiness with a known crook


Pay mrimpala his $11k he gunna lose by giving up the number he has


----------



## REV. chuck

214monte said:


> :drama:Howbout make a raffle winner gets the info.


and a new set of chineth wire wheels


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> Pay mrimpala his $11k he gunna lose by giving up the number he has


he wouldnt lose shit giving me the number i wont call it or hand it out ill simply use it to see what towers its bounced off last to verify my address


----------



## DJLATIN

BIGTONY said:


> Pay mrimpala his $11k he gunna lose by giving up the number he has


:rofl:


----------



## BIG RED

REV. chuck said:


> brent was that mod after that within the last year i havent been paying attention but before that it was definetly brent they were boys severl cali people on here know that
> 
> 
> what were trying to deduct and he isnt helping his case any is rather or not he had some deeper involvement or knows where jd is


Fare enough but until hard facts are posted we could more or less call this a witch hunt at the moment and that's not fare. 

But back to the topic hopefully someone can get something out of that cunt. Im just glad I saw what kind of person he was years ago with wheels my friends bought and the bull shit they went threw even though they felt threw a friend in the club jd was with at the time. 

I still liked the straight laced wheels with crossed laced hubs  shit was wack as fuck lol.


----------



## REV. chuck

BIG RED said:


> Fare enough but until hard facts are posted we could more or less call this a witch hunt at the moment and that's not fare.
> 
> But back to the topic hopefully someone can get something out of that cunt. Im just glad I saw what kind of person he was years ago with wheels my friends bought and the bull shit they went threw even though they felt threw a friend in the club jd was with at the time.
> 
> I still liked the straight laced wheels with crossed laced hubs :rollseyes: shit was wack as fuck lol.


i have said proof but it compromises something of mine and i dont rally give a fuck if the people who dont already know believe me or not not enough to give up my access to things i shouldnt have anyway


----------



## BIG RED

REV. chuck said:


> i have said proof but it compromises something of mine and i dont rally give a fuck if the people who dont already know believe me or not not enough to give up my access to things i shouldnt have anyway


Understandable but you are calling him out so to speak correct? 

The problem is you wish to not post hard proff of what you are putting out there so it's hard to want to keep burning mr impala with to me right now hersey. 

I do enjoy the reading and hope that all of the bullshit comes out in the wash and someone gets money back from that useless cunt.


----------



## REV. chuck

BIG RED said:


> Understandable but you are calling him out so to speak correct?
> 
> The problem is you wish to not post hard proff of what you are putting out there so it's hard to want to keep burning mr impala with to me right now hersey.
> 
> I do enjoy the reading and hope that all of the bullshit comes out in the wash and someone gets money back from that useless cunt.


hear say heresy is religious speach or anti 


at any rate most people know it was him doing that and he doesnt even deny it


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

I dont know anything about what JD has done or not done where he is or how to get in contact with him..........I have had several transactions with JD over the years and always got the items I purchased, sometimes late, but I always got them.  I dont really know him that well.......never even seen him in person..........Brent on the other hand I know pretty good.  I remember when he paid JD for his rims and I remember it was about the time complaints started to surface about JD, I remember Brent also being pretty upset when his rims took WAY longer then expected, he got to the point where he was seriously concerned whether he was gonna get them at all......Brent is far from perfect, lol, but he is even further away from being a thief......I did not know this topic was going on, as I dont frequent LIL as much as I used to.......and just got caught up on it from page 30 and up.....trying to figure out what was going on.......I have no doubt in my mind that if Brent knew where anyones parts were he would be more then willing to help get them back.......that was the case with the two other people, the one I knew about was the NBA player. I asked Brent how much he made on saving that guys parts and he said not a dime, he just fronted the money to the chromer and was reimbursed by the person........that being said if anyone sent JD anything requiring chrome and wasnt cash, he might be able to locate them as Brent is MR CHROME, but if you paid for rims or knockoffs or adapters, it sounds like you paid for parts that JD never had......from what I can read people are upset that Brent knows JD's wife or ex-wife(wasnt clear from the posts) phone number and for that reason people are saying he is guilty by association.........Brent has been pretty open in that hes said he cant take a 11k loss by giving up  the phone number of JDs wife.  I can understand how that would make people upset, but I dont get how it makes him involved in stealing peoples money........A simple way to put it, I see the OCCUPY people protest ALL the time, and to me they are very unorganized and its hard to see their point, because everyone marching has a different reason why their mad......If your mad a Brent, lets be clear what its about: 1)him deleting posts in a persons topic???  if so I am sure I have probably asked him to do that over the years and I would really be suprised if most mods havent deleted a post in a creators topic at the creators request, but I tell you what I have never paid him to do it, lol.    2)him stealing your zenith money or zenith parts.   I would like to see some proof of that, I have yet see how he has profited at all from JD not delivering a promised product.  3)him deleting FS ads on lil.  why wouldnt the poster repost the ad for sale if he deleted it?  If he was first to respond and purchased an item, I would think the seller would have to be happy with him deleting it if he did, or why would he sell it to him or not repost it.........Brent has helped me MANY times, i have done business with him for MANY years and never has he not been a man of his word, if you start a topic on LIL of post up a positive situation you had with Brent, I willing to bet there would literally be over 10,000.  If you post a topic on LIL saying state one time Brent has burnt you......I would be surprised if he had one negative comment.  To sum up, Brent can be a real arse sometimes, like all of us, but he aint no thief and he has gone out of his way to help thousands of people with no benefit to him.......his ebay feedback and his lil sellers feedback should say it all but it doesnt, hes a good dude PERIOD!!!!!!!


----------



## 32165

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> I dont know anything about what JD has done or not done where he is or how to get in contact with him..........I have had several transactions with JD over the years and always got the items I purchased, sometimes late, but I always got them.  I dont really know him that well.......never even seen him in person..........Brent on the other hand I know pretty good.  I remember when he paid JD for his rims and I remember it was about the time complaints started to surface about JD, I remember Brent also being pretty upset when his rims took WAY longer then expected, he got to the point where he was seriously concerned whether he was gonna get them at all......Brent is far from perfect, lol, but he is even further away from being a thief......I did not know this topic was going on, as I dont frequent LIL as much as I used to.......and just got caught up on it from page 30 and up.....trying to figure out what was going on.......I have no doubt in my mind that if Brent knew where anyones parts were he would be more then willing to help get them back.......that was the case with the two other people, the one I knew about was the NBA player. I asked Brent how much he made on saving that guys parts and he said not a dime, he just fronted the money to the chromer and was reimbursed by the person........that being said if anyone sent JD anything requiring chrome and wasnt cash, he might be able to locate them as Brent is MR CHROME, but if you paid for rims or knockoffs or adapters, it sounds like you paid for parts that JD never had......from what I can read people are upset that Brent knows JD's wife or ex-wife(wasnt clear from the posts) phone number and for that reason people are saying he is guilty by association.........Brent has been pretty open in that hes said he cant take a 11k loss by giving up  the phone number of JDs wife.  I can understand how that would make people upset, but I dont get how it makes him involved in stealing peoples money........A simple way to put it, I see the OCCUPY people protest ALL the time, and to me they are very unorganized and its hard to see their point, because everyone marching has a different reason why their mad......If your mad a Brent, lets be clear what its about: 1)him deleting posts in a persons topic???  if so I am sure I have probably asked him to do that over the years and I would really be suprised if most mods havent deleted a post in a creators topic at the creators request, but I tell you what I have never paid him to do it, lol.    2)him stealing your zenith money or zenith parts.   I would like to see some proof of that, I have yet see how he has profited at all from JD not delivering a promised product.  3)him deleting FS ads on lil.  why wouldnt the poster repost the ad for sale if he deleted it?  If he was first to respond and purchased an item, I would think the seller would have to be happy with him deleting it if he did, or why would he sell it to him or not repost it.........Brent has helped me MANY times, i have done business with him for MANY years and never has he not been a man of his word, if you start a topic on LIL of post up a positive situation you had with Brent, I willing to bet there would literally be over 10,000.  If you post a topic on LIL saying state one time Brent has burnt you......I would be surprised if he had one negative comment.  To sum up, Brent can be a real arse sometimes, like all of us, but he aint no thief and he has gone out of his way to help thousands of people with no benefit to him.......his ebay feedback and his lil sellers feedback should say it all but it doesnt, hes a good dude PERIOD!!!!!!!


Summary= Brent contacted you and asked you to speak on his behalf.


----------



## FiveNine619

haha!!


----------



## REV. chuck

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> I dont know anything about what JD has done or not done where he is or how to get in contact with him..........I have had several transactions with JD over the years and always got the items I purchased, sometimes late, but I always got them.  I dont really know him that well.......never even seen him in person..........Brent on the other hand I know pretty good.  I remember when he paid JD for his rims and I remember it was about the time complaints started to surface about JD, I remember Brent also being pretty upset when his rims took WAY longer then expected, he got to the point where he was seriously concerned whether he was gonna get them at all......Brent is far from perfect, lol, but he is even further away from being a thief......I did not know this topic was going on, as I dont frequent LIL as much as I used to.......and just got caught up on it from page 30 and up.....trying to figure out what was going on.......I have no doubt in my mind that if Brent knew where anyones parts were he would be more then willing to help get them back.......that was the case with the two other people, the one I knew about was the NBA player. I asked Brent how much he made on saving that guys parts and he said not a dime, he just fronted the money to the chromer and was reimbursed by the person........that being said if anyone sent JD anything requiring chrome and wasnt cash, he might be able to locate them as Brent is MR CHROME, but if you paid for rims or knockoffs or adapters, it sounds like you paid for parts that JD never had......from what I can read people are upset that Brent knows JD's wife or ex-wife(wasnt clear from the posts) phone number and for that reason people are saying he is guilty by association.........Brent has been pretty open in that hes said he cant take a 11k loss by giving up  the phone number of JDs wife.  I can understand how that would make people upset, but I dont get how it makes him involved in stealing peoples money........A simple way to put it, I see the OCCUPY people protest ALL the time, and to me they are very unorganized and its hard to see their point, because everyone marching has a different reason why their mad......If your mad a Brent, lets be clear what its about: 1)him deleting posts in a persons topic???  if so I am sure I have probably asked him to do that over the years and I would really be suprised if most mods havent deleted a post in a creators topic at the creators request, but I tell you what I have never paid him to do it, lol.    2)him stealing your zenith money or zenith parts.   I would like to see some proof of that, I have yet see how he has profited at all from JD not delivering a promised product.  3)him deleting FS ads on lil.  why wouldnt the poster repost the ad for sale if he deleted it?  If he was first to respond and purchased an item, I would think the seller would have to be happy with him deleting it if he did, or why would he sell it to him or not repost it.........Brent has helped me MANY times, i have done business with him for MANY years and never has he not been a man of his word, if you start a topic on LIL of post up a positive situation you had with Brent, I willing to bet there would literally be over 10,000.  If you post a topic on LIL saying state one time Brent has burnt you......I would be surprised if he had one negative comment.  To sum up, Brent can be a real arse sometimes, like all of us, but he aint no thief and he has gone out of his way to help thousands of people with no benefit to him.......his ebay feedback and his lil sellers feedback should say it all but it doesnt, hes a good dude PERIOD!!!!!!!


brent hiding him even providing false info like the 303 area code knows damn well where he is and has no intentions on providing that information 


brent is making himself look like shit


----------



## payfred

You mothafuckas type too much! Took me FOREVER to read all this shit!


----------



## Skim

lol this shits crazy. brent im suprised you didnt make that motherfucker buy that magnum wagon cash only. i woulda been scared to take a payment plan from that nicca :biggrin:


----------



## donz67

So dude basicly says "i got jd's number but i aint givin it out". why say you got it then? did i miss something?


----------



## regal ryda

donz67 said:


> So dude basicly says "i got jd's number but i aint givin it out". why say you got it then? did i miss something?


the only person that numbers gonna help is Chuck and thats cause he wants to verify his info, anybody else calls that number and its gonna get changed, so the number aint shit but a way for Brent to keep in touch with HIS money, the address is what ****** need to be wanting so they can go see him, not call him calling aint gonna do shit....you know how many bitches I hang up on when they call me, but when she shows up at my door I cant do shit but get ready to get down...lol


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

So this is what your worried about Mr Impala....Might as well report it stolen


----------



## donz67

payfred said:


> You mothafuckas type too much! Took me FOREVER to read all this shit!


you aint lyin'........:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## 817.TX.

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> So this is what your worried about Mr Impala....Might as well report it stolen
> 
> View attachment 437840



Torta!!! :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Impala

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> So this is what your worried about Mr Impala....Might as well report it stolen
> 
> View attachment 437840


no that was the old one he had my wifes is black and an srt-8 that was a 6cyl low budget one


----------



## DJLATIN

For someone stealing $ I see why he'd want to leave the hood, his place was a sh!thole. LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

regal ryda said:


> the only person that numbers gonna help is Chuck and thats cause he wants to verify his info, anybody else calls that number and its gonna get changed, so the number aint shit but a way for Brent to keep in touch with HIS money, the address is what ****** need to be wanting so they can go see him, not call him calling aint gonna do shit....you know how many bitches I hang up on when they call me, but when she shows up at my door I cant do shit but get ready to get down...lol


i dont need it now i know where he is 100 


whos gonna cough up the cash


----------



## donz67

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN

REV. chuck said:


> i dont need it now i know where he is *100*
> 
> 
> whos gonna cough up the cash


:rofl:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

finally!!! im not the only one that noticed nos impala goodies in the classifieds going for real good prices that were awesome deals and when i tried to look at the topic again it was moved/deleted or edited now i see what happend and 

i remember a topic where dude had several dinsmores all og he was asking a crackhead price for all of them and i even saw people replied to the topic who were very interested and it was moved/locked before 1 pm eastern and i left it at that forsale thread since 11 am ...weeks later dinsmores pop up on here restored for sale and on ebay.....that was with the old forum where you couldnt see who did what ...but light has been shed once again


----------



## REV. chuck

I KNOW WHERE JD IS 



WHOS GONNA CASH ME OUT?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

DJLATIN said:


> For someone stealing $ I see why he'd want to leave the hood, his place was a sh!thole. LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 437843


so cal aint cheap a 1 bedroom duplex in south central will cost you 1700- 1800 a month


----------



## CoupeDTS

Using my mod powers to delete for sale topics so I can get the deal :roflmao: that's some shady shit I never thought about it tho


----------



## DJLATIN

MAKIN MONEY said:


> so cal aint cheap a 1 bedroom duplex in south central will cost you 1700- 1800 a month


a shack like that goes for 40-50 g's.


----------



## REV. chuck

CoupeDTS said:


> Using my mod powers to delete for sale topics so I can get the deal :roflmao: that's some shady shit I never thought about it tho


delete a few for me while your at it


----------



## KushMaster

DJLATIN said:


> a shack like that goes for 40-50 g's.


It's all about location location location. Come on viejo tusabbbess....


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

I haven't even had to go to off topic today :drama:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

If someone really wanted to find him, why not do what the cops do and put pressure on the family....such as his brother and mom?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

REV. chuck said:


> hear say heresy is religious speach or anti
> 
> 
> at any rate most people know it was him doing that and he doesnt even deny it


I gotta digress for a quick second. 

For years I've been reading LIL folks say "well that's heresay." 

Not to be a supreme dink, but *heresay* is an *out of court statement* that is offered prove or disprove a matter of fact that is currently in dispute. Basically, all things said on here are still out of court statements, so it's all going to be heresay. Unless those statements fall under one of the exceptions to the heresay rule, there really is no need to say "well that's heresay."

Now, if we are talking about the Superior Court of Onine Lowriders, then that is a different story.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

CoupeDTS said:


> Using my mod powers to delete for sale topics so I can get the deal :roflmao: that's some shady shit I never thought about it tho


fuked up aint it


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

On a different note, should JD even have a legit slip and fall in the grocery store next to the 'slippery when wet' sign, the police will be knocking on Chuck's door.


----------



## REV. chuck

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> On a different note, should JD even have a legit slip and fall in the grocery store next to the 'slippery when wet' sign, the police will be knocking on Chuck's door.


not unless someone pays my ass im not giving anything up until im payed simply because your right and all though im certain i wont have any lasting issues it will still be a hassle id have to endure 

and also because alot of these nut riders deserved this shit not all of em but most


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I gotta digress for a quick second.
> 
> For years I've been reading LIL folks say "well that's heresay."
> 
> Not to be a supreme dink, but *heresay* is an *out of court statement* that is offered prove or disprove a matter of fact that is currently in dispute. Basically, all things said on here are still out of court statements, so it's all going to be heresay. Unless those statements fall under one of the exceptions to the heresay rule, there really is no need to say "well that's heresay."
> 
> Now, if we are talking about the Superior Court of Onine Lowriders, then that is a different story.


Im sorry but you sound like me when I was a freshman in law school... trying to teach the world what I was learning at school and 

Trying to show every body how smart I was.

LMAO

:rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im sorry but you sound like me when I was a freshman in law school... trying to teach the world what I was learning at school and
> 
> Trying to show every body how smart I was.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


I hope my club doesn't give me shit for TALKING SHIT, but man,

this is the wrong venue to be speaking on the law.

:banghead:


----------



## JasonJ

I have been too busy to get on here for a few days, but wow... i just read for over an hour and this topic took a left turn QUICK! lol


----------



## regal ryda

DJLATIN said:


> a shack like that goes for 40-50 g's.


you a lil short on them numbers


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

JD is gonna come through with everyones wheels just give it time uffin:


----------



## REV. chuck

JasonJ said:


> I have been too busy to get on here for a few days, but wow... i just read for over an hour and this topic took a left turn QUICK! lol


recalculating


----------



## JasonJ

REV. chuck said:


> recalculating


:roflmao:no shit!


----------



## NINJA

orientalmontecarlo said:


> fuked up aint it


Indeed!!!!


----------



## 32165

What I find peculiar and unbelievable (among many, many things) is there are roughly 82,000 LIL members, 325,000 threads and 15,123,000 posts on this site, yet when Brent's account was compromised the person who compromised it made a changed to one post in a topic regarding JD.

The odds of that happening are over 15 million to 1.

:rofl:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

^^^ ebay aka jack tripper aka jerome smith


----------



## 32165

^^^^^^^^^ jerome smith aka allornothing


----------



## NINJA

Crenshaw Marty said:


> What I find peculiar and unbelievable (among many, many things) is there are roughly 82,000 LIL members, 325,000 threads and 15,123,000 posts on this site, yet when Brent's account was compromised the person who compromised it made a changed to one post in a topic regarding JD.
> 
> The odds of that happening are over 15 million to 1.
> 
> :rofl:


Damn, Rain Man!!!!! :roflmao: ...... :ninja:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

rain man:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

NINJA said:


> Damn, Rain Man!!!!! :roflmao: ...... :ninja:


now that you bring it up

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_TDXIDXDn_...10101880A~Dustin-Hoffman-Rain-Man-Posters.jpg


----------



## 214monte

:drama::drama:


----------



## lowdeville

Crenshaw Marty said:


> You have got to be fucking kidding me.


x2 :facepalm:


----------



## GT~PLATING

CoupeDTS said:


> Using my mod powers to delete for sale topics so I can get the deal :roflmao: that's some shady shit I never thought about it tho


That's greedy ass pussy shit if u ask me.


----------



## JasonJ

For anyone who has been on here for the last couple of years knows that ive been into it with JD many times on here over a friend of mines leaky Z's and over the "baller raffle" from a couple of years ago where the winner never got his wheels... and i am not suprised by any of this. Alot of people used to be scared to post negative stuff about JD or Zenith because of the politics involved and ecause when someone would, they would get attacked, and the posts would eventually get deleted. What alot of people dont understand is that some peoples posts get deleted because they refer to a post that was the REAL reason for the moderation of a topic..... otherwise the topic wouldnt make sense to people who read it later. NOW.... alot of people know im very good friends with Brent and ive got to defend my friend in this. Do i think he cleaned up some topics for JD??? Yes, pretty sure he did... as im sure a bunch of mods did (even including myself) when shit got out of hand in an effort to keep the topic on track. We all clean up posts if it gets too off topic or people with multiple screen names start talking to themselves trying to sway peoples opinions on something, it kinda just comes with the territory. Do i think he straight up covered shit up that he knew was wrong??? Absolutely not. Ive known him for about 10 years of building cars, buying/selling parts, etc... and got to know him on a personal level and he is one of the most straight up guys i know. He has even checked me on shit when i was wrong, so i know he believes in standing up for what he believes in and trys to always do the right thing. I generally dont trust many people, but Brent is one of the handful of guys i would trust with a key to my house. I do know alot of stuff about JD that hasnt been posted on here yet, and i can tell some people know what they are talking about and some are just grasping at straws or have maybe been fed some bad info. 

Some small pieces to the puzzle that are missing from what ive read in here that will help paint a better picture of what this topic is really about is that people are saying JD had full intent of scamming people from the start but the truth is JD has a gambling problem and got behind on shit and couldnt catch up. He ended up "robbing peter to pay paul" like the saying goes. So thats how it started.... then theres the issue of him selling his 63 and how that went down... but im not going to put that out there. Also people keep talking about how JD just skipped town in the middle of the night and laughed all the way to the bank... but the truth is JD got put out of his house for missing payments because of his gambling problems.... so the guy didnt plan it all out like everybody thinks... he kinda didnt have a choice, his whole family got tossed out on their ass and at that point he did what any of us as men would do.... he went into "survival mode" and did what he had to do to protect and provide shelter for his family. Unfortunately for alot of people who he owed wheels to, that meant bailing on your outstanding orders. Also about the car that he owes Brent money for... i remember that deal going down a couple of years ago, i think you guys might be thinking that that was a recent transaction, but it goes back a couple of years im pretty sure. So if i was Brent and dude still owed me on the car like that, i would be the same way. If the 11k owed wasnt in the picture, im sure you would be getting a different response on all this from Brent... but he is doing what all of the people who he owes wheels to... just trying to get his money back, thats alot of money, think about it. Even if you got the number, you know damn well its gonna be a prepaid throw away phone and he will just get another one the next day. 

This thread has gotten so far off topic its pretty close to being locked. I hope it gets back to the real subject at hand, and that is finding a resolution for the people who are owed money or wheels. Unless someone puts paper on him or tracks him down through a skip tracer, all of this woofing isnt going to amount to shit. If no one is willing to put a little bite in their bark, then the best thing you can do is hope that JDs wife stops making payments on that car, lol. 

Im out $500 and hate it, but you guys that are out thousands... i can just imagine how you must feel. It makes it hard not to do something about it when he pops up.... but think about what you have to lose if you fuck up. Is it worth it? But he WILL surface somewhere, sometime.... its hard to hide all them kids! But please, think about it before someone does something stupid and it affects the rest of your life. If you dont have shit to lose, thats on you then. But i will just say to everyone please try to keep on topic here and get off of the mod shit. Put your effort into trying to find JD, alot of people saying this and that, but doesnt look like anybody can right now. Good luck to those trying to recoup.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

he probly ran back to texas like everybody else lol


----------



## REV. chuck

I know where JD is and so don't Brent JD doesn't have a car in his name and dude is assed out on knowing where it is with nothing but a prepaid phone number . I myself wasnt even born at night much less last night. locking the topic will only exacerbate things


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im sorry but you sound like me when I was a freshman in law school... trying to teach the world what I was learning at school and
> 
> Trying to show every body how smart I was.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


Not trying to project the smart guy image, just clarifying a commonly misused term. I question your law school attendance being that law students don't refer to themselves as freshmen. 

Does laughing at your own comments show everybody how funny you are? :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

JasonJ said:


> For anyone who has been on here for the last couple of years knows that ive been into it with JD many times on here over a friend of mines leaky Z's and over the "baller raffle" from a couple of years ago where the winner never got his wheels... and i am not suprised by any of this. Alot of people used to be scared to post negative stuff about JD or Zenith because of the politics involved and ecause when someone would, they would get attacked, and the posts would eventually get deleted. What alot of people dont understand is that some peoples posts get deleted because they refer to a post that was the REAL reason for the moderation of a topic..... otherwise the topic wouldnt make sense to people who read it later. NOW.... alot of people know im very good friends with Brent and ive got to defend my friend in this. Do i think he cleaned up some topics for JD??? Yes, pretty sure he did... as im sure a bunch of mods did (even including myself) when shit got out of hand in an effort to keep the topic on track. We all clean up posts if it gets too off topic or people with multiple screen names start talking to themselves trying to sway peoples opinions on something, it kinda just comes with the territory. Do i think he straight up covered shit up that he knew was wrong??? Absolutely not. Ive known him for about 10 years of building cars, buying/selling parts, etc... and got to know him on a personal level and he is one of the most straight up guys i know. He has even checked me on shit when i was wrong, so i know he believes in standing up for what he believes in and trys to always do the right thing. I generally dont trust many people, but Brent is one of the handful of guys i would trust with a key to my house. I do know alot of stuff about JD that hasnt been posted on here yet, and i can tell some people know what they are talking about and some are just grasping at straws or have maybe been fed some bad info.
> 
> Some small pieces to the puzzle that are missing from what ive read in here that will help paint a better picture of what this topic is really about is that people are saying JD had full intent of scamming people from the start but the truth is JD has a gambling problem and got behind on shit and couldnt catch up. He ended up "robbing peter to pay paul" like the saying goes. So thats how it started.... then theres the issue of him selling his 63 and how that went down... but im not going to put that out there. Also people keep talking about how JD just skipped town in the middle of the night and laughed all the way to the bank... but the truth is JD got put out of his house for missing payments because of his gambling problems.... so the guy didnt plan it all out like everybody thinks... he kinda didnt have a choice, his whole family got tossed out on their ass and at that point he did what any of us as men would do.... he went into "survival mode" and did what he had to do to protect and provide shelter for his family. Unfortunately for alot of people who he owed wheels to, that meant bailing on your outstanding orders. Also about the car that he owes Brent money for... i remember that deal going down a couple of years ago, i think you guys might be thinking that that was a recent transaction, but it goes back a couple of years im pretty sure. So if i was Brent and dude still owed me on the car like that, i would be the same way. If the 11k owed wasnt in the picture, im sure you would be getting a different response on all this from Brent... but he is doing what all of the people who he owes wheels to... just trying to get his money back, thats alot of money, think about it. Even if you got the number, you know damn well its gonna be a prepaid throw away phone and he will just get another one the next day.
> 
> This thread has gotten so far off topic its pretty close to being locked. I hope it gets back to the real subject at hand, and that is finding a resolution for the people who are owed money or wheels. Unless someone puts paper on him or tracks him down through a skip tracer, all of this woofing isnt going to amount to shit. If no one is willing to put a little bite in their bark, then the best thing you can do is hope that JDs wife stops making payments on that car, lol.
> 
> Im out $500 and hate it, but you guys that are out thousands... i can just imagine how you must feel. It makes it hard not to do something about it when he pops up.... but think about what you have to lose if you fuck up. Is it worth it? But he WILL surface somewhere, sometime.... its hard to hide all them kids! But please, think about it before someone does something stupid and it affects the rest of your life. If you dont have shit to lose, thats on you then. But i will just say to everyone please try to keep on topic here and get off of the mod shit. Put your effort into trying to find JD, alot of people saying this and that, but doesnt look like anybody can right now. Good luck to those trying to recoup.


QFT



Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Not trying to project the smart guy image, just clarifying a commonly misused term. I question your law school attendance being that law students don't refer to themselves as freshmen.
> 
> Does laughing at your own comments show everybody how funny you are? :dunno:


Again I have to ask myself what was your initial statement made to prove...that you were the _ONLY_ person who know the correct usage of words(there are hundreds of misused ones on here) some people miseuse word because they can't find a better choice at the moment, now if you just trying to break the heat that was goin on kudos to ya...again was just wondering


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Not trying to project the smart guy image, just clarifying a commonly misused term. I question your law school attendance being that law students don't refer to themselves as freshmen.
> 
> Does laughing at your own comments show everybody how funny you are? :dunno:


Not at all, 

I was laughing at you and your smart comments.

And I don't have to prove to you that I went to law school or that I make more money than you can count. 

You can PM me from now on so we don't make a scene in this topic.


----------



## King of the Burbz

you guys have it all wrong.u know the only way to find somebody in the u.s. is by hiring this guy












& im out!!! :inout:


----------



## REV. chuck

I know right where he is and I think he even answered the phone sounded like the same guy I was talking too about knock offs last year


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

REV. chuck said:


> not unless someone pays my ass im not giving anything up until im payed simply because your right and all though im certain i wont have any lasting issues it will still be a hassle id have to endure
> 
> and also because alot of these nut riders deserved this shit not all of em but most


I doubt JD will get touched by anyone. It's not like he's gonna wake up in the morning with his bedding soaked and a leaky zenith under his sheets.......God Father style.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

any other names besides johnnys,my skip tracer is asking for any other relatives names


----------



## SHOELACES

:inout:


----------



## REV. chuck

Lol


----------



## elcoshiloco

orientalmontecarlo said:


> finally!!! im not the only one that noticed nos impala goodies in the classifieds going for real good prices that were awesome deals and when i tried to look at the topic again it was moved/deleted or edited now i see what happend and
> 
> i remember a topic where dude had several dinsmores all og he was asking a crackhead price for all of them and i even saw people replied to the topic who were very interested and it was moved/locked before 1 pm eastern and i left it at that forsale thread since 11 am ...weeks later dinsmores pop up on here restored for sale and on ebay.....that was with the old forum where you couldnt see who did what ...but light has been shed once again


colorbar mafia.


----------



## REV. chuck

I know where he is . But you guys keep looking


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

i know where he is too


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I doubt JD will get touched by anyone. It's not like he's gonna wake up in the morning with his bedding soaked and a leaky zenith under his sheets.......God Father style.


same guy that said lowriders are a bunch of gangbangin low life degenerates now says lowriders are soft and they aint gonna do shit..which one is it then, MR. criminal behavior analyst


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

REV. chuck said:


> I know where he is . But you guys keep looking


i have all the info in front of me,no google shit either so i for one know your not fukin around...matter of fact this ***** jd got about 1mb left of data usage on his phone so you know that ***** in here reading up...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

:drama:


----------



## Skim

nicca said exacerbate


----------



## elcoshiloco

orientalmontecarlo said:


> same guy that said lowriders are a bunch of gangbangin low life degenerates now says lowriders are soft and they aint gonna do shit..which one is it then, MR. criminal behavior analyst


For the people that DON'T live in SoCal, the lowrider "community" is infested with degenerates, and "hustler" type mentalities(thieves/scam artists).... you not in Kansas anymore Dorothy.


----------



## REV. chuck

learned that shit from family guy. im almost positive i had him on the phone earlier in fact


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

REV. chuck said:


> learned that shit from family guy. im almost positive i had him on the phone earlier in fact


his phone is off now:run:

tic.........toc.......tic..........toc.......


----------



## NINJA

Skim said:


> nicca said exacerbate


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:...... :ninja:


----------



## NINJA

orientalmontecarlo said:


> his phone is off now:run:
> 
> tic.........toc.......tic..........toc.......


off or ran out of minutes? .... :ninja:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

NINJA said:


> off or ran out of minutes?


not sure my ninja....he owes you too?


----------



## REV. chuck

I didn't call his phone


----------



## NINJA

orientalmontecarlo said:


> not sure my ninja....he owes you too?


:yessad: only got 2 out of 4 wheels, more than some but still not enough to roll my car on...... :ninja:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Well really I dOnt give a fuck about this whole JD bullshit! JD I know ur reading this and ship all ur knockoffs to me COD. You can keep your politics as change lol....for reals tho...


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Summary= Brent contacted you and asked you to speak on his behalf.



Thx for the cliff notes Marty..........Bwahahaha


----------



## regal ryda

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I doubt JD will get touched by anyone. It's not like he's gonna wake up in the morning with his bedding soaked and a leaky zenith under his sheets.......God Father style.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::shocked:


----------



## Catalyzed

NINJA said:


> :yessad: only got 2 out of 4 wheels, more than some but still not enough to roll my car on...... :ninja:


*
What you do is put both wheels on one side and where you know your homies stay you make sure you drive by with the chinets on that side* :happysad:


----------



## lone star

wow


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

NINJA said:


> :yessad: only got 2 out of 4 wheels, more than some but still not enough to roll my car on...... :ninja:


man that sucks....having 2 out of 4 must make u mad looking at them..

i sent this fuker a set of hubs/knockoffs to engrave,real deal Og zenith campbells not his line and its been 2 1/2 years since my cousin is on vacation and nothing,when my cuz does get out im gonna have to buy him a set of wheels for his 58 because hes gonna be really hot about this and worse part is he met my cuz back in la at a MAJESTICS picnic before he went in so he knows who hes dealing with..

hernan has no knowledge of these parts either so it never made it to the engraver...my guess is that since they were og he kept them for a build


----------



## REV. chuck

hate to break ur heart but th shits are just chinas any damn wày


----------



## NINJA

orientalmontecarlo said:


> man that sucks....having 2 out of 4 must make u mad looking at them..
> 
> i sent this fuker a set of hubs/knockoffs to engrave,real deal Og zenith campbells not his line and its been 2 1/2 years since my cousin is on vacation and nothing,when my cuz does get out im gonna have to buy him a set of wheels for his 58 because hes gonna be really hot about this and worse part is he met my cuz back in la at a MAJESTICS picnic before he went in so he knows who hes dealing with..
> 
> hernan has no knowledge of these parts either so it never made it to the engraver...my guess is that since they were og he kept them for a build


probably put them on his 63


----------



## 509Rider

Lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

REV. chuck said:


> hate to break ur heart but th shits are just chinas any damn wày


thats the worse part but as u know its all about the bread now


----------



## FlexingNuts

Skim said:


> nicca said exacerbate


Jajaja


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

NINJA said:


> probably put them on his 63


lol first thing i did was have a homie check the wheels on his 63 when he busted out,and nope not them,its a small world and the hubs/ko ended up falling in the hands of a fellow club member..he said he bought them off jd or his son with the gold stripped off which is how i sent it to him, dumbass left the intials and numbers 58 engraved on the inside of hubs and knockoffs 

to me its been done with,dont care for the money or my parts ,soon as my cuz gets out ill buy him a brand new set of daytons however he wants them and hell have to deal with whatever repercussions he has coming his way


----------



## low4ever

:420:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

regal ryda said:


> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> Again I have to ask myself what was your initial statement made to prove...that you were the _ONLY_ person who know the correct usage of words(there are hundreds of misused ones on here) some people miseuse word because they can't find a better choice at the moment, now if you just trying to break the heat that was goin on kudos to ya...again was just wondering


Interesting how you didn't critique Chuck for correcting Big Red on "heresay."

Again, you are not being the most friendly member of LIL. I didn't make that post with the intentions breaking the heat, although I don't think folks are being fair to Mr. Impala. I simply posted the correct use of the word because:

1. It's the most misused legal term
2. I'm somewhat familiar with that term
3. it was relevant at the moment since it was being discussed
4. In the past, I've refrained from commenting because I didn't want to sound like a dick.
5. The tidbit of information that I posted made some people who read it that much more knowledgeable. 

I don't feel I'm the ONLY person with this info; Black Dawg, Lights Out and SS62vert are all in the legal field as well. For what it's worth, I get PM'd and asked a decent amount of legal questions here on LIL. Recently someone asked for my legal opinion regarding the liability LIL owners would face for the circulation of ESJMami's nudes. I was going to answer, but then thought, I'll sit this one out because there are a lot of sensitive lowriders that catch feelings on here. 




Aztlan_Exile said:


> Not at all,
> 
> I was laughing at you and your smart comments.
> 
> And I don't have to prove to you that I went to law school or that I make more money than you can count.
> 
> You can PM me from now on so we don't make a scene in this topic.


LOL @ making a scene. Talking about how much money you make leads me to believe you are insecure. I feel you mentioned money to validate yourself. You validate yourself because you feel your online persona didn't comport well with my questioning of your law school attendance. Please relax. I didn't ask you to prove your law school attendance, state bar ID, etc. I simply stated I question your attendance. I'm not ballin out of control either.


----------



## regal ryda

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Interesting how you didn't correct Chuck for correcting Big Red on "heresay."
> 
> Again, you are not being the most friendly member of LIL. I didn't make that post with the intentions breaking the heat, although I don't think folks are being fair to Mr. Impala. I simply posted the correct use of the word because:
> 
> 1. It's the most misused legal term
> 2. I'm somewhat familiar with that term
> 3. it was relevant at the moment since it was being discussed
> 4. In the past, I've refrained from commenting because I didn't want to sound like a dick.
> 5. The tidbit of information that I posted made everyone who read it that much more knowledgeable.
> 
> I don't feel I'm the ONLY person with this info; Black Dawg, Lights Out and SS62vert are all in the legal field as well. For what it's worth, I get PM'd and asked a decent amount of legal questions here on LIL. Recently someone asked for my legal opinion regarding the liability LIL owners would face for the circulation of ESJMami's nudes(*WHERE THEY AT I AINT SEEN THEM*). I was going to answer, but then thought, I'll sit this one out because there are a lot of sensitive lowriders that catch feelings on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ making a scene. Talking about how much money you make leads me to believe you are insecure. I feel you mentioned money to validate yourself. You validate yourself because you feel your online persona didn't comport well with my questioning of your law school attendance. Please relax. I didn't ask you to prove your law school attendance, state bar ID, etc. I simply stated I question your attendance. I'm not ballin out of control either.


Chuck corrected Big Red because they were having a conversation, now it would seem that you only spoke out to correct them both at the expense of making you seem like the educated guy that you are, when a hundred other people also saw the same misuse but didnt speak on the true definition because all of us knew what was trying to be relayed, the first comment you made was to correct the misusage of a "legal" term I understand that's your career field but like the majority of us we're just taking this all in as entertainment. Being unfriendly has no bearing on me asking myself why the initial comment was even made, was it really to "educate" us on the correct usage of english vernacular. Not a shot at you or anyone else I'm just sitting back passing the time reading all of this which has become my new Afghani soap opera

But you cool in my book FCE, jus sayin'


----------



## 713ridaz

heresay on the streets is that all snakes are getting exposed


----------



## Str8 Klownin

::drama:


----------



## rivman

Daaaaaayyyuuuuummmm!!!

Bout an hour on lil and only been on one god dammed topic!!!

Wow!


----------



## RdnLow63

:drama:


----------



## HMART1970

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I hope my club doesn't give me shit for TALKING SHIT, but man,
> 
> this is the wrong venue to be speaking on the law.
> 
> :banghead:


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::biggrin:


----------



## plague

ALL HE GOT TO DO IS READ ON HERE WHATS GOING ON FOR A SECOND I THOUGHT I WAS LISTENING TO GANGSTER RAP, CALLING HIS NUMBER, WHAT YOU GONNA SAY HEY CAN I HAVE MY WHEELS, AND LET ME GUESS HE GONNA SAY OK ILL HAVE THEM RIGHT OUT TO YOU, THATS JUST A WASTE OF TIME, COVER UP ON THIS GOES DEEP, AS MANY PEOPLE THAT ARE OUT LOOKING FOR HIM THEY AINT GONNA COME ON LAY IT LOW AND SAY CAN I HAVE HIS NUMBER, ITS PEOPLES ON FAULT FROM PURCHASING WHEELS FROM HIM AND NO ONE ELSES, AND NOT ALL POSTS WERE ERASED BUT PEOPLE BOUGHT ON THERE ON RISK, LETS NOT FORGET WHO THE REAL FOCUS OF THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT, BUT HEY THIS IS LOWRIDING


----------



## El Callejero

Novela up in here :drama: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

regal ryda said:


> Chuck corrected Big Red because they were having a conversation, now it would seem that you only spoke out to correct them both at the expense of making you seem like the educated guy that you are, when a hundred other people also saw the same misuse but didnt speak on the true definition because all of us knew what was trying to be relayed, the first comment you made was to correct the misusage of a "legal" term I understand that's your career field but like the majority of us we're just taking this all in as entertainment. Being unfriendly has no bearing on me asking myself why the initial comment was even made, was it really to "educate" us on the correct usage of english vernacular. Not a shot at you or anyone else I'm just sitting back passing the time reading all of this which has become my new Afghani soap opera
> 
> But you cool in my book FCE, jus sayin'


So let me understand your new rules correctly, one can only correct another during a conversation. In that case, you really shouldn't have commented on my first post to Jack Bauer. You'll probably make an exception to your rule after this. 

Now i already gave you five answers to your one question. Based on the common misusage of that word. I disagree with your take that 100 people saw the misuse. I suppose you'd say they also knew about 'piercing the corporate veil' as discussed earlier. Who's Afghani? 

Pics were posted in this topic earlier. Most OT members have them.


----------



## REV. chuck

plague said:


> ALL HE GOT TO DO IS READ ON HERE WHATS GOING ON FOR A SECOND I THOUGHT I WAS LISTENING TO GANGSTER RAP, CALLING HIS NUMBER, WHAT YOU GONNA SAY HEY CAN I HAVE MY WHEELS, AND LET ME GUESS HE GONNA SAY OK ILL HAVE THEM RIGHT OUT TO YOU, THATS JUST A WASTE OF TIME, COVER UP ON THIS GOES DEEP, AS MANY PEOPLE THAT ARE OUT LOOKING FOR HIM THEY AINT GONNA COME ON LAY IT LOW AND SAY CAN I HAVE HIS NUMBER, ITS PEOPLES ON FAULT FROM PURCHASING WHEELS FROM HIM AND NO ONE ELSES, AND NOT ALL POSTS WERE ERASED BUT PEOPLE BOUGHT ON THERE ON RISK, LETS NOT FORGET WHO THE REAL FOCUS OF THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT, BUT HEY THIS IS LOWRIDING


if you payed attention the number originally was only wanted to verify the location after that a different number was used for the same purpose the 2nd number a land line. and i made the call he knows now it was me if he is reading this but i can assure you before that his only suspicion would have been from being paranoid. 


now i have to ask did you read the topic or just thumbdick your way through it so you could make some attempt at being a hard ass with that post?


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

:drama:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

El Callejero said:


> Novela up in here :drama: :roflmao:


Simon. Hahaha


----------



## CoupeDTS

Tonight, on As The Chineth Turns...


----------



## chairmnofthboard

*Can anyone give us some cliff notes?*


----------



## REV. chuck

i got new shit coming 

bowtie bent trim dinsmores 58 impalas ..............................


----------



## elcoshiloco

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> So let me understand your new rules correctly, one can only correct another during a conversation. In that case, you really shouldn't have commented on my first post to Jack Bauer. You'll probably make an exception to your rule after this.
> 
> Now i already gave you five answers to your one question. Based on the common misusage of that word. I disagree with your take that 100 people saw the misuse. I suppose you'd say they also knew about 'piercing the corporate veil' as discussed earlier. *Who's Afghani?
> 
> *Pics were posted in this topic earlier. Most OT members have them.


FCE, homeboy is deployed in Afghanistan in support of the war on terror. ISAF?


----------



## DJLATIN

regal ryda said:


> you a lil short on them numbers


i guess you ain't from houston. homes in the denver harbor or surrounding "wards" aren't really worth shit unless townhomes are already popping up near them.


----------



## Sanchos mustache

Eye chingow holmes this topic has gone loco since ayer


----------



## drasticbean

El Callejero said:


> Novela up in here :drama: :roflmao:


LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

chairmnofthboard said:


> *Can anyone give us some cliff notes?*


No particular order

JD, Zenith, Leaky wheels, scam, California, Colorado, Texas, 303, Mr Impala, powder coat, cover up, multiple deletions, multiple bannings, surprise butt sex, magnum srt 8, $11k, China, Whitney Houston, JD gone, money gone, chuck dropping the hammer, save Mr impalas credibility posts, a lot of opinions, drama, money still gone, no wheels.


----------



## REV. chuck

REV. chuck said:


> i got new shit coming
> 
> bowtie bent trim dinsmores 58 impalas ..............................


im gonna play some tact with this new info 

but i gotta say thanks to the phone caller for ruinging a perfectly good bowl of corn pops


----------



## plague

Wow saying anything in this topic is pointless


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

REV. chuck said:


> im gonna play some tact with this new info
> 
> but i gotta say thanks to the phone caller for ruinging a perfectly good bowl of corn pops


Gotta eat them pops before they get soggy.


----------



## REV. chuck

KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER said:


> Gotta eat them pops before they get soggy.


i know i was eyeing em the whole time but he just kept coming with the dirt


----------



## REV. chuck

when this topics over nobodys gonna buy shit from anyone on layitlow ever again LOL


----------



## donz67

KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER said:


> No particular order
> 
> JD, Zenith, Leaky wheels, scam, California, Colorado, Texas, 303, Mr Impala, powder coat, cover up, multiple deletions, multiple bannings, surprise butt sex, magnum srt 8, $11k, China, Whitney Houston, JD gone, money gone, chuck dropping the hammer, save Mr impalas credibility posts, a lot of opinions, drama, money still gone, no wheels.



that really sums it up.......funny shit!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Interesting how you didn't critique Chuck for correcting Big Red on "heresay."
> 
> Again, you are not being the most friendly member of LIL. I didn't make that post with the intentions breaking the heat, although I don't think folks are being fair to Mr. Impala. I simply posted the correct use of the word because:
> 
> 1. It's the most misused legal term
> 2. I'm somewhat familiar with that term
> 3. it was relevant at the moment since it was being discussed
> 4. In the past, I've refrained from commenting because I didn't want to sound like a dick.
> 5. The tidbit of information that I posted made some people who read it that much more knowledgeable.
> 
> I don't feel I'm the ONLY person with this info; Black Dawg, Lights Out and SS62vert are all in the legal field as well. For what it's worth, I get PM'd and asked a decent amount of legal questions here on LIL. Recently someone asked for my legal opinion regarding the liability LIL owners would face for the circulation of ESJMami's nudes. I was going to answer, but then thought, I'll sit this one out because there are a lot of sensitive lowriders that catch feelings on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ making a scene. Talking about how much money you make leads me to believe you are insecure. I feel you mentioned money to validate yourself. You validate yourself because you feel your online persona didn't comport well with my questioning of your law school attendance. Please relax. I didn't ask you to prove your law school attendance, state bar ID, etc. I simply stated I question your attendance. I'm not ballin out of control either.


I said PM me

:uh:


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

REV. chuck said:


> when this topics over nobodys gonna buy shit from anyone on layitlow ever again LOL



I am surprised Phil hasn't unplugged the servers yet.


----------



## ars!n

REV. chuck said:


> when this topics over nobodys gonna buy shit from anyone on layitlow ever again LOL


You can still get rims through Kieff. Oh........................ wait................


----------



## REV. chuck

ars!n said:


> You can still get rims through Kieff. Oh........................ wait................


i was gonna reccomend ogrimsdirect 


oh thats right


----------



## KushMaster




----------



## ars!n

REV. chuck said:


> i was gonna reccomend ogrimsdirect
> 
> 
> oh thats right


how bout OG RIDER DVD's? Oh....... wait..........


----------



## DJLATIN

KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER said:


> I am surprised Phil hasn't unplugged the servers yet.


the only thing he's unplugging about right now is the dildo charging on his wall and inserting it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## REV. chuck

ars!n said:


> how bout OG RIDER DVD's? Oh....... wait..........


you can always count on bowtie south


----------



## ars!n

DJLATIN said:


> the only thing he's unplugging about right now is the dildo charging on his wall and inserting it where the sun don't shine.


I think the new owners thought they could just crack the whip and everyone else would fall in line :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ars!n

REV. chuck said:


> you can always count on bowtie south


You can always count on people paying thier bets on LIL.................


----------



## DRM_M8KR

Please keep the jokes out of this topic, a lot of folks got ripped off and this shouldnt be taken lightly. If you got ripped off by this guy you sure wouldnt be laughing right now. 

:drama:


----------



## ars!n

DRM_M8KR said:


> Please keep the jokes out of this topic, a lot of folks got ripped off and this shouldnt be taken lightly. If you got ripped off by this guy you sure wouldnt be laughing right now.
> 
> :drama:


:finger: psstttt.................. you got something dripping off your face


----------



## 32165

JasonJ said:


> For anyone who has been on here for the last couple of years knows that ive been into it with JD many times on here over a friend of mines leaky Z's and over the "baller raffle" from a couple of years ago where the winner never got his wheels... and i am not suprised by any of this. Alot of people used to be scared to post negative stuff about JD or Zenith because of the politics involved and ecause when someone would, they would get attacked, and the posts would eventually get deleted. What alot of people dont understand is that some peoples posts get deleted because they refer to a post that was the REAL reason for the moderation of a topic..... otherwise the topic wouldnt make sense to people who read it later. NOW.... alot of people know im very good friends with Brent and ive got to defend my friend in this. Do i think he cleaned up some topics for JD??? Yes, pretty sure he did... as im sure a bunch of mods did (even including myself) when shit got out of hand in an effort to keep the topic on track. We all clean up posts if it gets too off topic or people with multiple screen names start talking to themselves trying to sway peoples opinions on something, it kinda just comes with the territory. Do i think he straight up covered shit up that he knew was wrong??? Absolutely not. Ive known him for about 10 years of building cars, buying/selling parts, etc... and got to know him on a personal level and he is one of the most straight up guys i know. He has even checked me on shit when i was wrong, so i know he believes in standing up for what he believes in and trys to always do the right thing. I generally dont trust many people, but Brent is one of the handful of guys i would trust with a key to my house. I do know alot of stuff about JD that hasnt been posted on here yet, and i can tell some people know what they are talking about and some are just grasping at straws or have maybe been fed some bad info.
> 
> Some small pieces to the puzzle that are missing from what ive read in here that will help paint a better picture of what this topic is really about is that people are saying JD had full intent of scamming people from the start but the truth is JD has a gambling problem and got behind on shit and couldnt catch up. He ended up "robbing peter to pay paul" like the saying goes. So thats how it started.... then theres the issue of him selling his 63 and how that went down... but im not going to put that out there. Also people keep talking about how JD just skipped town in the middle of the night and laughed all the way to the bank... but the truth is JD got put out of his house for missing payments because of his gambling problems.... so the guy didnt plan it all out like everybody thinks... he kinda didnt have a choice, his whole family got tossed out on their ass and at that point he did what any of us as men would do.... he went into "survival mode" and did what he had to do to protect and provide shelter for his family. Unfortunately for alot of people who he owed wheels to, that meant bailing on your outstanding orders. Also about the car that he owes Brent money for... i remember that deal going down a couple of years ago, i think you guys might be thinking that that was a recent transaction, but it goes back a couple of years im pretty sure. So if i was Brent and dude still owed me on the car like that, i would be the same way. If the 11k owed wasnt in the picture, im sure you would be getting a different response on all this from Brent... but he is doing what all of the people who he owes wheels to... just trying to get his money back, thats alot of money, think about it. Even if you got the number, you know damn well its gonna be a prepaid throw away phone and he will just get another one the next day.
> 
> This thread has gotten so far off topic its pretty close to being locked. I hope it gets back to the real subject at hand, and that is finding a resolution for the people who are owed money or wheels. Unless someone puts paper on him or tracks him down through a skip tracer, all of this woofing isnt going to amount to shit. If no one is willing to put a little bite in their bark, then the best thing you can do is hope that JDs wife stops making payments on that car, lol.
> 
> Im out $500 and hate it, but you guys that are out thousands... i can just imagine how you must feel. It makes it hard not to do something about it when he pops up.... but think about what you have to lose if you fuck up. Is it worth it? But he WILL surface somewhere, sometime.... its hard to hide all them kids! But please, think about it before someone does something stupid and it affects the rest of your life. If you dont have shit to lose, thats on you then. But i will just say to everyone please try to keep on topic here and get off of the mod shit. Put your effort into trying to find JD, alot of people saying this and that, but doesnt look like anybody can right now. Good luck to those trying to recoup.


This is funnier than Brent's bullshit.:rofl:

Tell us about that chrome Brent did for you that he charged you an arm and a leg for, and then you found the receipt in the very box he shipped your shit in............


----------



## REV. chuck

Crenshaw Marty said:


> This is funnier than Brent's bullshit.:rofl:
> 
> Tell us about that chrome Brent did for you that he charged you an arm and a leg for, and then you found the receipt in the very box he shipped your shit in............


no no no you got it all wrong


brent charged him for the cost of his chrome AND brents chrome jason paid for it all


----------



## REV. chuck

oh and they only reason jason knew is because some other guy just happaned to be picking shit up the same day as brent


----------



## 32165

REV. chuck said:


> no no no you got it all wrong
> 
> 
> brent charged him for the cost of his chrome AND brents chrome jason paid for it all



I am still laughing at Brents password stolen/lost story where the person edited one post (one about jd)


----------



## Sanchos mustache

ars!n said:


> I think the new owners thought they could just crack the whip and everyone else would fall in line :rofl: :rofl:


Chale ese they where wrong


----------



## REV. chuck

Crenshaw Marty said:


> I am still laughing at Brents password stolen/lost story where the person edited one post (one about jd)


with the same ip


----------



## DRM_M8KR

ars!n said:


> :finger: psstttt.................. you got something dripping off your face


your mom has something dripping out her butt. :rimshot:


----------



## Sanchos mustache

ars!n said:


> I think the new owners thought they could just crack the whip and everyone else would fall in line :rofl: :rofl:


Chale ese they where wrong


----------



## BIG RED

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I gotta digress for a quick second.
> 
> For years I've been reading LIL folks say "well that's heresay."
> 
> Not to be a supreme dink, but *heresay* is an *out of court statement* that is offered prove or disprove a matter of fact that is currently in dispute. Basically, all things said on here are still out of court statements, so it's all going to be heresay. Unless those statements fall under one of the exceptions to the heresay rule, there really is no need to say "well that's heresay."
> 
> Now, if we are talking about the Superior Court of Onine Lowriders, then that is a different story.


:rofl: I'm glad you stopped in and could add a lil lawyer talk in


----------



## BIGTONY

Crenshaw Marty said:


> This is funnier than Brent's bullshit.:rofl:
> 
> Tell us about that chrome Brent did for you that he charged you an arm and a leg for, and then you found the receipt in the very box he shipped your shit in............


He should tell him the real fact on how Brent and another member on here helped him out traveling back and forth across the state multiple days and times when his truck broke down too huh


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> He should tell him the real fact on how Brent and another member on here helped him out traveling back and forth across the state multiple days and times when he truck broke down too huh


here dude i fucke dyou out of a couple hundred bucks but its cool i brought you a tire


suck his dick already the rest of are seeing his shady ways


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> here dude i fucke dyou out of a couple hundred bucks but its cool i brought you a tire
> 
> 
> suck his dick already the rest of are seeing his shady ways


No need to suck his Dick u all riding his nuts over some bullshit about jd this topic was started about jd but got sideways cause he's no where to be found well I guess you found him but now you want money to help those out who got took for theirs so o guess you might be jd Jr trying to take some of they money huh find something else to do with yourself beside annoy and harass everyone all the time I swear your the fucking HEMORRHOID OF LAYITLOW


----------



## BIG RED

elcoshiloco said:


> colorbar mafia.


Yaa I got a og bowman in the box for sale :burn:


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> No need to suck his Dick u all riding his nuts over some bullshit about jd this topic was started about jd but got sideways cause he's no where to be found well I guess you found him but now you want money to help those out who got took for theirs so o guess you might be jd Jr trying to take some of they money huh find something else to do with yourself beside annoy and harass everyone all the time I swear your the fucking HEMROID OF LAYITLOW


listen dicksucker you bunch of fucking clowns called all the people warning you haters and talked down on them called them shit talkers and broke cause they couldnt afford some bad ass jd wheels 

REMEMBER? i do so fuck you pay me with your dumb fucking ass. dont be mad cause im smarter then you and didnt get took by him as soon as i found out he was ogrimsdirect i canceled that order and went elsewhere cause i knew he was shady from the go im not a dumb motherfucker 


and now brent with his lying ass ripping people off on chrome bills snatching work out from under shops using their workers and their hook ups to do it. sending people busted ass trim then deleting changing up the topics deleting topics to scoop up deals i could go on for days


oh but it cant be he is mr impala right? lol i cant remember but didnt he also sell 12 month magazine subscription and promise free shirts to the first few subscribers only to fold after 6 issues and offer nothing but apologys? 

pretty sure that was him too  your golden boy is a fucking snake and your dumb ass is gonna bit again


----------



## BIG RED

NINJA said:


> :yessad: only got 2 out of 4 wheels, more than some but still not enough to roll my car on...... :ninja:


Well here's one for ya my friend got his wheels and got to run them for a summer. Anyways had to send 3 back for repair loose spokes I beleave and well we know the rest of the story. Guy now has an expensive ass fucking hose reel if you ask me :banghand:


----------



## REV. chuck

BIG RED said:


> Well here's one for ya my friend got his wheels and got to run them for a summer. Anyways had to send 3 back for repair loose spokes I beleave and well we know the rest of the story. Guy now has an expensive ass fucking hose reel if you ask me :banghand:


naw its a china not so expensive really 


oh wait....................


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> listen dicksucker you bunch of fucking clowns called all the people warning you haters and talked down on them called them shit talkers and broke cause they couldnt afford some bad ass jd wheels
> 
> REMEMBER? i do so fuck you pay me with your dumb fucking ass. dont be mad cause im smarter then you and didnt get took by him as soon as i found out he was ogrimsdirect i canceled that order and went elsewhere cause i knew he was shady from the go im not a dumb motherfucker
> 
> 
> and now brent with his lying ass ripping people off on chrome bills snatching work out from under shops using their workers and their hook ups to do it. sending people busted ass trim then deleting changing up the topics deleting topics to scoop up deals i could go on for days
> 
> 
> oh but it cant be he is mr impala right? lol i cant remember but didnt he also sell 12 month magazine subscription and promise free shirts to the first few subscribers only to fold after 6 issues and offer nothing but apologys?
> 
> pretty sure that was him too your golden boy is a fucking snake and your dumb ass is gonna bit again


Look here country bumpkin bumping gums like always just cause I said I lost money dealing with Jd don't mean I got took for my wheel money I wouldn't have rolled on his Shit box wheels if they where free I even actually won one of the raffles and after dealing with his bullshit I got rid of them but over all in the deal I still lost I feal bad for anyone who as ever dealt with him and if brents such. Snake just makes you a fucking weasel anyways again topic getting off hand and I'm done in here and dealing with you I'm just boosting your ego and giving you the attention you desire so fuck jd and fuck you too I'm out 
No need to respond but I garentee you will cause you can't leave without the last word huh watch prove me wrong don't respond LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> Look here country bumpkin bumping gums like always just cause I said I lost money dealing with Jd don't mean I got took for my wheel money I wouldn't have rolled on his Shit box wheels if they where free I even actually won one of the raffles and after dealing with his bullshit I got rid of them but over all in the deal I still lost I feal bad for anyone who as ever dealt with him and if brents such. Snake just makes you a fucking weasel anyways again topic getting off hand and I'm done in here and dealing with you I'm just boosting your ego and giving you the attention you desire so fuck jd and fuck you too I'm out
> No need to respond but I garentee you will cause you can't leave without the last word huh watch prove me wrong don't respond LOL


try that psychology shit for someone dumber then you if you didnt lose money then why are you here ? just for a taste of brents nuts? seems if you hang out with him long enough not only will ya get the nuts but youll get some of his cock in too


----------



## REV. chuck

and actually this topic isnt off course anyway its about people who got fucked and since brent helped lay the golden road to your fucking by covering the shit up the whole time this topic is about him too


----------



## REV. chuck

you wanna know something else i find odd


all the LA people only a select few are in here defending him. seems like everyone else knows whats up and is kicking back watching the shit play out like theyve been waiting to see it


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Shit is hitting the fan, windows, and vents in this topic! Where is Truucha when you need TMZ reporting on shit like this? 

All jokes aside shit like this is just bad for the whole lowrider community because you can never really know who to trust from here on out. Whether it be someone with a shop and years of experience or someone doing business out their garage getting their hustle on.


----------



## heartofthacity

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SOCIAL SECURITY#,LIC PLATE # TO BOTH CARS,PHONE RECORDS AND A FEW FAMILY TIES..
> TRUST ME I WILL GET MY MONEY OR MY RIMS. I CAN'T SPEAK FOR U GUYS BUT I'M SPEAKING FOR MYSELF.
> I DON'T HAVE GRANDS JUST TO GIVE AWAY FOR FREE, PLUS I MADE THAT GUY SOME GOOD CASH WHEN HE SAID IT WAS NEEDED.
> THOUGHT I WAS A HOMIE LOOKING OUT FOR A HOMIE. I TRULY HOPE AND PRAY WERE BETTER THAN THAT!
> *


Hmm... Might have to pass that collection plate around to get that info out to those in need :thumbsup: fuck around and flash mob his ass :rofl:


----------



## BIG RED

REV. chuck said:


> naw its a china not so expensive really
> 
> 
> oh wait....................


:rimshot:

It is shitty that everything points to them being nothing more then chinas. I'm glad I do not care for expensive ass wheels except for tru's. As for knock offs chinas are fine by me and if I was to splurge I would want daytons as nothing looks as good.


----------



## BIG RED

And to keep on point It would be great if anyone gets some cash back.


----------



## lone star

man o man


----------



## rivman

^^right^^


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I almost sent money for wheels to JD, really glad I didn't and I feel real bad for those who did. The deal breaker for me was when he told me if you can get me $1600 by the weekend, if not they go up to $2000...so the gambling issues make sense now.


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> ^^right^^


good life, has no equivalent


----------



## Lowrider760

:drama:


----------



## lone star

REV. chuck said:


> i cant remember but didnt he also sell 12 month magazine subscription and promise free shirts to the first few subscribers only to fold after 6 issues and offer nothing but apologys?


man that was years ago. i cant complain because i did get a refund lol but i really wanted my shirt!!


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> good life, has no equivalent


Absolutely correct!


----------



## graham

lone star said:


> man that was years ago. i cant complain because i did get a refund lol but i really wanted my shirt!!


how did you get a refund? Did anyone else? I know I didn't ... I was told I was SOL.


----------



## 214monte

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I almost sent money for wheels to JD, really glad I didn't and I feel real bad for those who did. The deal breaker for me was when he told me if you can get me $1600 by the weekend, if not they go up to $2000...so the gambling issues make sense now.


Same here this time last year i was about to send him money,told me same thing .Then when i asked about payment said he didnt take paypal only bank deposit,asked him for the info and it was a bank info for different name.Too risky since i had seen a topic that day about him ripping people off.Glad i didnt send money.


----------



## Skim

lone star said:


> man that was years ago. i cant complain because i did get a refund lol but i really wanted my shirt!!


Traditional Lowriding was a bad ass magazine i wish it didnt fold cuz i really liked that.Shit was way better than LRM.


----------



## blackcherry 84

Man this topic is worse than crack!! I took about 17 "shit breaks" at work yesterday to catch up on all this. And first thing I did when I woke up this morning was check this topic to see what I missed. :wow:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Skim said:


> Traditional Lowriding was a bad ass magazine i wish it didnt fold cuz i really liked that.Shit was way better than LRM.


I forgot about that. I did buy into that one. Lost money....oh well...it wasn't much.


----------



## lone star

blackcherry 84 said:


> Man this topic is worse than crack!! I took about 17 "shit breaks" at work yesterday to catch up on all this. And first thing I did when I woke up this morning was check this topic to see what I missed. :wow:


lol


----------



## regal ryda

DJLATIN said:


> i guess you ain't from houston. homes in the denver harbor or surrounding "wards" aren't really worth shit unless townhomes are already popping up near them.


thought that was a pic from Cali, my bad, in that case you dead on


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

BIG RED said:


> :rofl: I'm glad you stopped in and could add a lil lawyer talk in


Forgot it was LIL :inout:



61 Impala on 3 said:


> so the gambling issues make sense now.


The gambling revelation was a good read.


----------



## DJLATIN

regal ryda said:


> thought that was a pic from Cali, my bad, in that case you dead on


that pic is from cali where jd was staying at before he skipped town. i was just stating that something of that style sells for 40-50 g's here in the hoods. currently they're trying to knock out the hoods and replace them with condo's for the yuppies to be close to their downtown jobs. ain't no prob bro, i am thinking about investing in a couple of hood homes to cash up when they decide to buy out the houses and build condos.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## just_a-doodz

B U M P .


----------



## IMPALA863

:drama:


----------



## regal ryda

DJLATIN said:


> that pic is from cali where jd was staying at before he skipped town. i was just stating that something of that style sells for 40-50 g's here in the hoods. currently they're trying to knock out the hoods and replace them with condo's for the yuppies to be close to their downtown jobs. ain't no prob bro, i am thinking about investing in a couple of hood homes to cash up when they decide to buy out the houses and build condos.


its a good flip if the doin it like that downtown htown


----------



## BIG RED

Well this topic had the shortest growth in days lol.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

If you fellas think back a few years ago I tried telling everyone whats unfolding right before our eyes 1. Jd's a fucking lying rip -off and 2. This Mod that you guys are speaking on was protecting his ass! but In return I got packed out by some bustas, breezees , and cheerleaders. shit I even got the old PM from when someone threatened to ban my account If I kept on the gas on JD . all this internet policing and fools getting away with shit because of Notoriety needs to be put to bed. Its time for fools to start catchin FADES!:biggrin: Find Jd ... whoop that ass the end!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

and If a sucka with holding Info ..... then he 2 can get a knuckle sammich ! STRICTLY!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER said:


> No particular order
> 
> JD, Zenith, Leaky wheels, scam, California, Colorado, Texas, 303, Mr Impala, powder coat, cover up, multiple deletions, multiple bannings, surprise butt sex, magnum srt 8, $11k, China, Whitney Houston, JD gone, money gone, chuck dropping the hammer, save Mr impalas credibility posts, a lot of opinions, drama, money still gone, no wheels.


HAHA, thanks!


----------



## 32165

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> If you fellas think back a few years ago I tried telling everyone whats unfolding right before our eyes 1. Jd's a fucking lying rip -off and 2.* This Mod that you guys are speaking on was protecting his ass!* but In return I got packed out by some bustas, breezees , and cheerleaders. shit I even got the old PM from when someone threatened to ban my account If I kept on the gas on JD . all this internet policing and fools getting away with shit because of Notoriety needs to be put to bed. Its time for fools to start catchin FADES!:biggrin: Find Jd ... whoop that ass the end!


Who is this MOD you speak of?


----------



## 817.TX.

What is Catchin a FADE?? :| :nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

817.TX. said:


> What is Catchin a FADE?? :| :nicoderm:


Fighting (in my white mans voice) lol....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Who is this MOD you speak of?


digging for the PM marty sit tight:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Fighting (in my white mans voice) lol....


Oh I see! Thought you was gonna line some people up and start cutting hair!! :loco:  :nicoderm:


----------



## 416impala

the protec


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

Wait, so on top of all the money he stole from not sending out orders, this dude was also selling china's and passing them off as Z's?


----------



## IMPALA863

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> Wait, so on top of all the money he stole from not sending out orders, this dude was also selling china's and passing them off as Z's?


CHINETHS


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

IMPALA863 said:


> CHINETHS


It all makes sense now


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

So the moderating team was helping JD scam fellow layitlow members ? I don't believe that for one second


----------



## chairmnofthboard

The plot thickens.

*To think, I almost bought some Zeniths......I know people that got Zeniths at a hook up price, I know why now.* That's fucked up shit.


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

MAKIN MONEY said:


> So the moderating team was helping JD scam fellow layitlow members ? I don't believe that for one second


I think it was a mod, not necessarily the whole crew.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

817.TX. said:


> Oh I see! Thought you was gonna line some people up and start cutting hair!! :loco:  :nicoderm:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Mr Impala said:


> did i do something to make you think im a thief and have stole peoples money?





Mr Impala said:


> what have i done to make you feel like i am not a trustworthy person?





REV. chuck said:


> oh but it cant be he is mr impala right? lol* i cant remember but didnt he also sell 12 month magazine subscription and promise free shirts to the first few subscribers only to fold after 6 issues and offer nothing but apologys?*
> pretty sure that was him too your golden boy is a fucking snake and your dumb ass is gonna bit again


YUP! And when folks started asking for some kind of reimbursment, he instead deleted all the topics pertaining to it! Then had the nerve to sell off the remaining stock, in order to line his pockets with even MORE cash. (that remind you of anybody?) It ain't the first or the last time he tries to cover shit up! 

Anyone else find it ironic how when one or two people try to call him out on his bullshit, the dickriders & cheerleaders quicky swoop in to defend him & talk about what a "stand up" guy he_ really _is. :uh:  Hmmmm....reminds me of another day & time. 


I hope whatever brand of street justice finds J.D. is also dished out to Mr. Impala. Cuz both of those fat fucks seem to be cut from the same cloth!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~




----------



## 32165

:drama:

Back to the topic at hand:

Be on the lookout for JD, he is driving a dodge srt8 with a 64 impala frame and chrome molded suspension strapped to the top of it!

Along with 8 kids in the car, 60k in cash and a payment book for a car he owes 11k on yet it’s currently only worth 8k. :dunno:

Seems like someone is actually slicker than JD :bowrofl:


----------



## DRM_M8KR

Crenshaw Marty said:


> This is funnier than Brent's bullshit.:rofl:
> 
> Tell us about that chrome Brent did for you that he charged you an arm and a leg for, and then you found the receipt in the very box he shipped your shit in............





REV. chuck said:


> no no no you got it all wrong
> 
> 
> brent charged him for the cost of his chrome AND brents chrome jason paid for it all


Lemme get this straight. Mr. Impala is a 3rd party chromer?


----------



## Tage

KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER said:


> No particular order
> 
> JD, Zenith, Leaky wheels, scam, California, Colorado, Texas, 303, Mr Impala, powder coat, cover up, multiple deletions, multiple bannings, surprise butt sex, magnum srt 8, $11k, China, Whitney Houston, JD gone, money gone, chuck dropping the hammer, save Mr impalas credibility posts, a lot of opinions, drama, money still gone, no wheels.


hahahahaaaaa..... Whitney houston!!!!!! hahahaahaaaa


----------



## 32165

DRM_M8KR said:


> Lemme get this straight. Mr. Impala is a 3rd party chromer?


Fool said 3rd party.


----------



## REV. chuck

i really didnt expect to be here today. 


whats funny about this is everytime i post new shit on brent i get 3 messages telling me more. and im expecting another phone call. if brents off subject i can always start another. 

but personally the more and more i hear i think brent cashed out on this as well even if the rims he received were payment he still made a buck from jd ripping you guys off. 

i never got a refund from tlrm either and i know 2 more who didnt let alone our shirts. i just always figured keeping the magazines in a good safe spot would pay for the money lost one day


----------



## REV. chuck

anyone out there with dirt on brent but is afraid to post it due to club politics or because he's a mod feel free to hit me up im not afraid of him being mod provide enough details to back it up though.


----------



## JasonJ

Im not sure how Brent taking parts to the chromer for me has anything to do with this shit??? LMAO .... ive been to his chromer, ive been to his trim guy, ive been to his polisher, and ive been lowriding for 18 years non-stop... i know what shit costs. Worry about you and the shit you do. People just straight making up shit and talking about stuff they know nothing about. Everybody mad at Brent now because they cant find JD hahahahaaa! He will turn up sooner or later, until then, do something about it or shut the fuck up.

I would suggest everyone keep it on topic from now on, the last 20 or 30 pages arent even about the topic title.


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> Im not sure how Brent taking parts to the chromer for me has anything to do with this shit??? LMAO .... ive been to his chromer, ive been to his trim guy, ive been to his polisher, and ive been lowriding for 18 years non-stop... i know what shit costs. Worry about you and the shit you do. People just straight making up shit and talking about stuff they know nothing about. Everybody mad at Brent now because they cant find JD hahahahaaa! He will turn up sooner or later, until then, do something about it or shut the fuck up.
> 
> I would suggest everyone keep it on topic from now on, the last 20 or 30 pages arent even about the topic title.


:werd:


----------



## graham

It's a small world. Things will eventually work them selves out. The people that got ripped off have to figure out the best way to deal with their loss. Maybe if they can form some kind of class action or something it might help find him and make things right. All the bickering and finger pointing isn't going to solve anything.
Good luck guys.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

REV. chuck said:


> i really didnt expect to be here today.
> 
> 
> whats funny about this is everytime i post new shit on brent i get 3 messages telling me more. and im expecting another phone call. if brents off subject i can always start another.
> 
> but personally the more and more i hear i think brent cashed out on this as well even if the rims he received were payment he still made a buck from jd ripping you guys off.
> 
> i never got a refund from tlrm either and i know 2 more who didnt let alone our shirts. i just always figured keeping the magazines in a good safe spot would pay for the money lost one day


He did tell me, years ago on a different forum in which I have a different screen name, that "the game don't last forever", when he PM'd me hating on a good long time friend of mine and his cars/club. Maybe he should take his own advice :nicoderm:


----------



## REV. chuck

JasonJ said:


> Im not sure how Brent taking parts to the chromer for me has anything to do with this shit??? LMAO .... ive been to his chromer, ive been to his trim guy, ive been to his polisher, and ive been lowriding for 18 years non-stop... i know what shit costs. Worry about you and the shit you do. People just straight making up shit and talking about stuff they know nothing about. Everybody mad at Brent now because they cant find JD hahahahaaa! He will turn up sooner or later, until then, do something about it or shut the fuck up.
> 
> I would suggest everyone keep it on topic from now on, the last 20 or 30 pages arent even about the topic title.



because you paid for his parts to get chromed too and the only reason you ever even found out is because a member on here said something to you about it. 


and jason i know your not in here too after all that bullshit between you and under8ed that mysteriously vanished on brents watch. 


brents friends are digging him a deeper hole now too. how the fuck you gonna take up for a guy like that? oh its cool bro ill pay for all your shit to get chromed too lol


----------



## REV. chuck

JasonJ said:


> Im not sure how Brent taking parts to the chromer for me has anything to do with this shit??? LMAO .... ive been to his chromer, ive been to his trim guy, ive been to his polisher, and ive been lowriding for 18 years non-stop... i know what shit costs. Worry about you and the shit you do. People just straight making up shit and talking about stuff they know nothing about. Everybody mad at Brent now because they cant find JD hahahahaaa! He will turn up sooner or later, until then, do something about it or shut the fuck up.
> 
> I would suggest everyone keep it on topic from now on, the last 20 or 30 pages arent even about the topic title.


the topic is about jd fucking people and more and more it looked like brent helped 


you want me to make a topic just for brent? i can do that no problem man just say the word


----------



## REV. chuck

this one just came in via facebook 

"there was some cheap ass original skirts I wanted once for the 64 and the topic got deleted and next thing you knew he had them"




​


----------



## REV. chuck

"Brent talks shit about vin swappers all the time but that one car had the vins swapped on it"

"the same time he was building it he picked up vin, and cowl tag, and title from someone I know"



this is like pulling a loose string


edited for sensitive info ​


----------



## REV. chuck

damn big tony you should pay brent another kick back and have him edit me calling you a dicksucker


----------



## JasonJ

REV. chuck said:


> because you paid for his parts to get chromed too and the only reason you ever even found out is because a member on here said something to you about it.
> *I have no idea what youre talking about??? What i paid Brent to handle my shit shouldnt matter anyways, i was obviously ok with it.*
> 
> and jason i know your not in here too after all that bullshit between you and under8ed that mysteriously vanished on brents watch.
> *Again, i have no idea what youre talking about??? Ive never had any problems with that guy that i remember???*
> 
> 
> brents friends are digging him a deeper hole now too. how the fuck you gonna take up for a guy like that? oh its cool bro ill pay for all your shit to get chromed too lol * ill take up for my friends whenever i feel like it... ive even taken up for you on numerous occasions im not sure if youre aware of it or not, but when others wanted to ban you i spoke up... but im quickly losing my patience. I get up this morning and check my FB and friends and family are congratulating me on my new baby girl, and youre on there talking shit to me about brent and my chrome... wtf man? *


Answers above


----------



## REV. chuck

JasonJ said:


> Answers above


i havent said a bad word about you lose patience? cause your boys a snake and im calling him on it? i have a list of names that know about that chrome deal im just not a name dropper you can fluff it all you want but in the end everyone who knows knows it was some shady ass shit 


congrats on the baby i didnt read your page before posting my QUESTION.


----------



## payfred

BAN REV CHUCK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

lone star said:


> man that was years ago. i cant complain because i did get a refund lol but i really wanted my shirt!!


:uh::roflmao:

Dis nicca still talkin' about dat shirt.


----------



## REV. chuck

payfred said:


> BAN REV CHUCK


thats right PROVE ME RIGHT!


brents a snake best way to prove everything im saying is true is to silence me MARTYR ME its been done before and im sure the mod sharing most of this sensitive info with me will be happy to unban me so i can keep posting about it after all why else would he be telling me?


----------



## IMPALA863

REV. chuck said:


> thats right PROVE ME RIGHT!
> 
> 
> brents a snake best way to prove everything im saying is true is to silence me MARTYR ME its been done before and im sure the mod sharing most of this sensitive info with me will be happy to unban me so i can keep posting about it after all why else would he be telling me?


DID U GET RIPPED ON SUM RIMS?


----------



## REV. chuck

IMPALA863 said:


> DID U GET RIPPED ON SUM RIMS?


i dont have a horse in this race i just think all persons involved should be held accountable and it seems to me brents been scamming people for a minute on here either directly or indirectly but deleting the bad feedback they have received


----------



## IMPALA863

REV. chuck said:


> i dont have a horse in this race i just think all persons involved should be held accountable and it seems to me brents been scamming people for a minute on here either directly or indirectly but deleting the bad feedback they have received


MAN UV BEEN ON HERE ALL DAY,IM AT WRK BORED ALL DAY BUT DAM LOL


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> :uh::roflmao:
> 
> Dis nicca still talkin' about dat shirt.


where did this guy come from? welcome back Seth


----------



## payfred

REV. chuck said:


> i dont have a horse in this race i just think all persons involved should be held accountable and it seems to me brents been scamming people for a minute on here either directly or indirectly but deleting the bad feedback they have received


If you don't have a horse in this race then get the fuck out man


----------



## regal ryda

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> :uh::roflmao:
> 
> Dis nicca still talkin' about dat shirt.


WTH....mayne where yo ass been


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> I dont know anything about what JD has done or not done where he is or how to get in contact with him..........I have had several transactions with JD over the years and always got the items I purchased, sometimes late, but I always got them.  I dont really know him that well.......never even seen him in person..........Brent on the other hand I know pretty good.  I remember when he paid JD for his rims and I remember it was about the time complaints started to surface about JD, I remember Brent also being pretty upset when his rims took WAY longer then expected, he got to the point where he was seriously concerned whether he was gonna get them at all......Brent is far from perfect, lol, but he is even further away from being a thief......I did not know this topic was going on, as I dont frequent LIL as much as I used to.......and just got caught up on it from page 30 and up.....trying to figure out what was going on.......I have no doubt in my mind that if Brent knew where anyones parts were he would be more then willing to help get them back.......that was the case with the two other people, the one I knew about was the NBA player. I asked Brent how much he made on saving that guys parts and he said not a dime, he just fronted the money to the chromer and was reimbursed by the person........that being said if anyone sent JD anything requiring chrome and wasnt cash, he might be able to locate them as Brent is MR CHROME, but if you paid for rims or knockoffs or adapters, it sounds like you paid for parts that JD never had......from what I can read people are upset that Brent knows JD's wife or ex-wife(wasnt clear from the posts) phone number and for that reason people are saying he is guilty by association.........Brent has been pretty open in that hes said he cant take a 11k loss by giving up  the phone number of JDs wife.  I can understand how that would make people upset, but I dont get how it makes him involved in stealing peoples money........A simple way to put it, I see the OCCUPY people protest ALL the time, and to me they are very unorganized and its hard to see their point, because everyone marching has a different reason why their mad......If your mad a Brent, lets be clear what its about: 1)him deleting posts in a persons topic???  if so I am sure I have probably asked him to do that over the years and I would really be suprised if most mods havent deleted a post in a creators topic at the creators request, but I tell you what I have never paid him to do it, lol.    2)him stealing your zenith money or zenith parts.   I would like to see some proof of that, I have yet see how he has profited at all from JD not delivering a promised product.  3)him deleting FS ads on lil.  why wouldnt the poster repost the ad for sale if he deleted it?  If he was first to respond and purchased an item, I would think the seller would have to be happy with him deleting it if he did, or why would he sell it to him or not repost it.........Brent has helped me MANY times, i have done business with him for MANY years and never has he not been a man of his word, if you start a topic on LIL of post up a positive situation you had with Brent, I willing to bet there would literally be over 10,000.  If you post a topic on LIL saying state one time Brent has burnt you......I would be surprised if he had one negative comment.  To sum up, Brent can be a real arse sometimes, like all of us, but he aint no thief and he has gone out of his way to help thousands of people with no benefit to him.......his ebay feedback and his lil sellers feedback should say it all but it doesnt, hes a good dude PERIOD!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> where did this guy come from? welcome back Seth


Just got out of prison today! :uh: Thanks, seems as I haven't missed much. :wave:


----------



## big C

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Just got out of prison today! :uh: Thanks, seems as I haven't missed much. :wave:


Mudafucka why you didnt call me bac dis mornin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

My computer got jacked by my ex. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

big C said:


> Mudafucka why you didnt call me bac dis mornin


Memory loss...


----------



## REV. chuck

payfred said:


> If you don't have a horse in this race then get the fuck out man


naw i think ill stay 



hey sixone is your name seth?


----------



## REV. chuck

IMPALA863 said:


> MAN UV BEEN ON HERE ALL DAY,IM AT WRK BORED ALL DAY BUT DAM LOL


im bouncing back and forth cleaning my garage getting ready to tear into the rear of my car and this


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

REV. chuck said:


> naw i think ill stay
> 
> 
> 
> hey sixone is your name seth?


:facepalm: No dirt on me Chuck, please..... :happysad:


----------



## REV. chuck

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> :facepalm: No dirt on me Chuck, please..... :happysad:


oh no no dirt 

but can i say that its odd how a certain circumstance is brought up and then you appear?


----------



## 32165

REV. chuck said:


> oh no no dirt
> 
> but can i say that its odd how a certain circumstance is brought up and then you appear?


:drama:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

REV. chuck said:


> oh no no dirt
> 
> but can i say that its odd how a certain circumstance is brought up and then you appear?


:roflmao:

Coincidental.


----------



## GT~PLATING

I got fucked by Brent won some hinges from him
On ebay just because I needed them quick and after I complained he talked shit and said just because I have $ it shouldn't matter that the hinges where piece of shit chrome. I never got my $ back nor did he say I'll redo them. After alot of shot talking on the post HE DELETED it.


----------



## REV. chuck

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> Coincidental.


coincidence is an odd thing aint it? 


::h5:


----------



## REV. chuck

GT~PLATING said:


> I got fucked by Brent won some hinges from him
> On ebay just because I needed them quick and after I complained he talked shit and said just because I have $ it shouldn't matter that the hinges where piece of shit chrome. I never got my $ back nor did he say I'll redo them. After alot of shot talking on the post HE DELETED it.


no that didnt happen your just a hater brents untouchable hes mr impala for fucks sake hes been here 10 years and has a wealth of knowledge must have been someone else


:shh:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Yea I'm a hater lol


----------



## GT~PLATING

REV. chuck said:


> no that didnt happen your just a hater brents untouchable hes mr impala for fucks sake hes been here 10 years and has a wealth of knowledge must have been someone else
> 
> 
> :shh:


I don't hate on dude just not coo to hide the dirt.


----------



## AzRoadMonster

:drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

as i received it with the names edited out


brent had a chrome rear end on ebay , a guy in ny wanted it ( ) and told him (brent) how much he could spend on it , brent called ( ) in nc and had him run up the bid and stop so the rear end sold for 1300 bucks , exactly what told him he had to spend ,


----------



## AzRoadMonster

REV. chuck said:


> as i received it with the names edited out
> 
> 
> brent had a chrome rear end on ebay , a guy in ny wanted it ( ) and told him (brent) how much he could spend on it , brent called ( ) in nc and had him run up the bid and stop so the rear end sold for 1300 bucks , exactly what told him he had to spend ,


nothing suprises me anymore on here chuck.


----------



## REV. chuck

AzRoadMonster said:


> nothing suprises me anymore on here chuck.


at this point man im just voicing what others dont feel they can club politics or what have ya reporting the statements as i receive them.


----------



## JasonJ

REV. chuck said:


> i havent said a bad word about you lose patience? cause your boys a snake and im calling him on it? i have a list of names that know about that chrome deal im just not a name dropper you can fluff it all you want but in the end everyone who knows knows it was some shady ass shit
> 
> 
> congrats on the baby i didnt read your page before posting my QUESTION.


This is the most ive posted on this site in months, lol. Its all good Chuck.... i was just kinda like damn, he didnt even stop and say "congrats, your dick works", so i felt a little left out. Ive never had a problem with you, and you know that, i was even a little disappointed when you didnt come to the STL picnic. You been on here as long as me and know im not a nazi mod,,, i pretty much just try to keep the spammers out posting shit about free viagra, etc. Ive banned people yes, but probably less than 10 legit members (this doesnt include people with 10 names posting back and forth to themselves) in the 8 or so years ive been a mod. So as far as im concerned you guys can post what you want (true or not) as long as its within reason and not too extreme... but i cant speak for all mods so thats why i say its best to keep it on the topic of "where is JD" because if the post does end up getting locked or deleted it doesnt do any good for the guys who are actually looking for him. I want it to stay up. As far as what you said about someone PMd you info about my chrome transactions with Brent and something about me finding a receipt for half of what i paid, etc... im just letting you know that simply never happened. Your source is full of shit, period. Ive been to all of Brents chrome spots and i know what he pays, and i know what he charges, im fine with it because there is a convenience factor thats built in... so not sure why someone would be worried about it if im not.


----------



## leg46y

REV. chuck said:


> thats right PROVE ME RIGHT!
> 
> 
> brents a snake best way to prove everything im saying is true is to silence me  MARTYR ME its been done before and im sure the mod sharing most of this sensitive info with me will be happy to unban me so i can keep posting about it after all why else would he be telling me?


you wouldnt happen to be bluffing would you?????????


----------



## AzRoadMonster

REV. chuck said:


> at this point man im just voicing what others dont feel they can club politics or what have ya reporting the statements as i receive them.


----------



## 416impala

I cant see og making his hubs and barrells and spokes.Why would they not offer this type of hub with the option of a insert ring in it. I am sure his suppliers for hubs and barrells are us suppliers. I remember him posting up vids of spokes being cut on a machine also.

og would be selling same type of knock offs and hubs if that was the case.


also I never read anybody complaining that they got a 100% og wire wheel boxed up in their zenith box. any wire wheel will start rusting if you drive it in the salt or never take care of it.

what do you think? thats my hub in the pic btw.


and congrats on your baby jasonj.


----------



## Big Doe

phatz said:


> View attachment 438365
> 
> 
> I cant see og making his hubs and barrells and spokes.Why would they not offer this type of hub with the option of a insert ring in it. I am sure his suppliers for hubs and barrells are us suppliers. I remember him posting up vids of spokes being cut on a machine also.
> 
> og would be selling same type of knock offs and hubs if that was the case.
> 
> 
> also I never read anybody complaining that they got a 100% og wire wheel boxed up in their zenith box. any wire wheel will start rusting if you drive it in the salt or never take care of it.
> 
> what do you think? thats my hub in the pic btw.
> 
> 
> and congrats on your baby jasonj.


Not sure about the whole OG connection thing. 

But for the rest of the post, galaxy sells wheels with the same hubs and locking knockoffs. Rings and all. Just saying.


----------



## rIdaho

509Rider said:


> Zenith of Idaho?









​


----------



## REV. chuck

JasonJ said:


> This is the most ive posted on this site in months, lol. Its all good Chuck.... i was just kinda like damn, he didnt even stop and say "congrats, your dick works", so i felt a little left out. Ive never had a problem with you, and you know that, i was even a little disappointed when you didnt come to the STL picnic. You been on here as long as me and know im not a nazi mod,,, i pretty much just try to keep the spammers out posting shit about free viagra, etc. Ive banned people yes, but probably less than 10 legit members (this doesnt include people with 10 names posting back and forth to themselves) in the 8 or so years ive been a mod. So as far as im concerned you guys can post what you want (true or not) as long as its within reason and not too extreme... but i cant speak for all mods so thats why i say its best to keep it on the topic of "where is JD" because if the post does end up getting locked or deleted it doesnt do any good for the guys who are actually looking for him. I want it to stay up. As far as what you said about someone PMd you info about my chrome transactions with Brent and something about me finding a receipt for half of what i paid, etc... im just letting you know that simply never happened. Your source is full of shit, period. Ive been to all of Brents chrome spots and i know what he pays, and i know what he charges, im fine with it because there is a convenience factor thats built in... so not sure why someone would be worried about it if im not.


i sent you my number for a reason jason call me and ill give ya the low down everything but the names cause as i said im not a name dropper the shit ive heard so far has me saying damn and will have you saying it too 

then maybe youll come to realize why i think it belongs in the jd topic 



leg46y said:


> you wouldnt happen to be bluffing would you?????????


 they can do what they gotta do im no stranger to being banned 


phatz said:


> I cant see og making his hubs and barrells and spokes.Why would they not offer this type of hub with the option of a insert ring in it. I am sure his suppliers for hubs and barrells are us suppliers. I remember him posting up vids of spokes being cut on a machine also.
> 
> og would be selling same type of knock offs and hubs if that was the case.
> 
> 
> also I never read anybody complaining that they got a 100% og wire wheel boxed up in their zenith box. any wire wheel will start rusting if you drive it in the salt or never take care of it.
> 
> what do you think? thats my hub in the pic btw.
> 
> 
> and congrats on your baby jasonj.


i asked ogrimsdirect for a set of spinners and i got a pm back explaining to me that they would hook me up reguardles of the shit talking i did. my response was to say i only shit talked 2 rim sellers ever keith and jd. and i know it wasnt keith cause the messages were spelled correct. that leaves only jd. 

the next day i get another pm ignoring my last message with just a price and info to send the money. 


i didnt buy them


----------



## 416impala

I am pretty sure my barrells are made in usa. i would have to pull back the tire and check.


----------



## littlerascle59

:inout:


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> I am pretty sure my barrells are made in usa. i would have to pull back the tire and check.


thats what happaned i may even still have the pm 

not all of the rims shipped out might be chinas depends on when you ordered them but i know alot of them especially towards the end were chinas with zenith shit glued on them


----------



## 416impala

REV. chuck said:


> thats what happaned i may even still have the pm
> 
> not all of the rims shipped out might be chinas depends on when you ordered them but i know alot of them especially towards the end were chinas with zenith shit glued on them


anybody receive a set of these "chinas with zenith shit glued on" ? 

and what did he glue on? just slapped a zenith chip on a china knock off and swapped the boxes out?

I really really cant see this happening. even tho he did people wrong. I am sure his wheels were not chinas that were re-badged


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> anybody receive a set of these "chinas with zenith shit glued on" ?
> 
> and what did he glue on? just slapped a zenith chip on a china knock off and swapped the boxes out?


i hit the guy who posted the picture of what he got up 

since the picture and that post and all the others after just vanished last year its possible it doesnt exist anymore


----------



## Skim

congrats jason on the little one


----------



## rivman

Dirt,dirt n mo dirt!

Makes a person really think about who to deal with. 

Bullshit.


----------



## lowdeville

phatz said:


> I am pretty sure my barrells are made in usa. i would have to pull back the tire and check.


I thought the giuy fron dayton came on LIL and said even thier barrels weren't made in the U.S:dunno:


----------



## 416impala

lowdeville said:


> I thought the giuy fron dayton came on LIL and said even thier barrels weren't made in the U.S:dunno:


no they said it was not made in house

"The rim of the wheel is the outer part. Some people call it the "Rim Shell". A wheel is made up of a hub, spokes, nips and a rim. There are rim rolling and spinning companies that make this part. As long as there is a supply of quality rims available it doesn't make sense to do this in house. The investment into rim rolling and spinning equipment is substantial."


no rim company is going to buy all the shit to make the barrel. they just use a company who does this and assemble the rim in house.


----------



## REV. chuck

brent you spent 10 years building your name. and if you were the guy you keep telling us you are why is every pm i got today but 1 about you


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> no they said it was not made in house
> 
> "The rim of the wheel is the outer part. Some people call it the "Rim Shell". A wheel is made up of a hub, spokes, nips and a rim. There are rim rolling and spinning companies that make this part. As long as there is a supply of quality rims available it doesn't make sense to do this in house. The investment into rim rolling and spinning equipment is substantial."
> 
> 
> no rim company is going to buy all the shit to make the barrel. they just use a company who does this and assemble the rim in house.


the quality part comes from the chroming process and the material its made of dayton for example claims all their rims are made from stainless steel then i think its triple chromed or some shit 

the parts like you said and like hydraulic parts are made elsewhere most rims are made from the same parts just like hydraulic companys they are all made from the same parts from the same what is it 3 or 4 machine manufacturer


----------



## 416impala

thats what im saying. i think anybody building wires in usa using usa hubs/dishs has a choice of a couple supliers that spin the barrels and machine the hubs. 

and dayton does not always use stainless
the nips are all carbon steel and they use carbon if they are painting the spokes

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/324232-made-usa-wire-wheel-4.html

lots of cool info in that thread ...


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> thats what im saying. i think anybody building wires in usa using usa hubs/dishs has a choice of a couple supliers that spin the barrels and machine the hubs.
> 
> and dayton does not always use stainless
> the nips are all carbon steel and they use carbon if they are painting the spokes
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/324232-made-usa-wire-wheel-4.html
> 
> lots of cool info in that thread ...


none the less there were chinas straight from china more then likely coming from jd's shop with zenith badges on them.


----------



## God's Son2

I do not know where he is


----------



## 416impala

I hear ya but I have never seen anybody straight up post JD SENT ME CHINAS. I understand he did lots of people wrong, I just dont think he re-badged og wire chinas or generic chinas and shipped them out from his shop. A leaking wire wheel or loose wires can be from lots of things, does not mean the parts are garbage china, can be from the assembly process or not sealing it right or forgetting to tighten some spokes.

thats just my opinion from what I have seen,


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> I hear ya but I have never seen anybody straight up post JD SENT ME CHINAS. I understand he did lots of people wrong, I just dont think he re-badged og wire chinas or generic chinas and shipped them out from his shop. A leaking wire wheel or loose wires can be from lots of things, does not mean the parts are garbage china, can be from the assembly process or not sealing it right or forgetting to tighten some spokes.
> 
> thats just my opinion from what I have seen,


you havent seen alot because a mod the one being posted about helped cover all that shit up. 

i have seen people post about getting straight rebadged chinas from jd in topics brent deleted when the whole thing first started going down 


and in those same topics people in this topic who got ripped off jocking jd and calling those people haters and running them down for posting what they got and what happaned


----------



## LostInSanPedro

just wanted to be able to say I was around for LIL's most epic topic ever.
carry on.


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

.....


----------



## lowdeville

phatz said:


> I hear ya but I have never seen anybody straight up post JD SENT ME CHINAS. I understand he did lots of people wrong, I just dont think he re-badged og wire chinas or generic chinas and shipped them out from his shop. A leaking wire wheel or loose wires can be from lots of things, does not mean the parts are garbage china, can be from the assembly process or not sealing it right or forgetting to tighten some spokes.
> 
> thats just my opinion from what I have seen,


I have a set from JD raffles,and my bro bought a set for his 66 crysler 300,both 72 spoke cross lace,I will say they weigh alot more than chinese 100 spokes,not just a couple pounds,they(z's) feel really heavy,which made me believe they are stainless parts,the chrome is day and night when put up next to the chingys.
That and chinese cross lace have an odd spoke layout compared to these.


----------



## REV. chuck

not everyone got fucked or this topic would happaned a long time ago


----------



## lowdeville

REV. chuck said:


> not everyone got fucked or this topic would happaned a long time ago


Yes,these wheels were from when he first started up


----------



## 416impala

lowdeville said:


> Yes,these wheels were from when he first started up


i got mine [july2011] i noticed a difference comparing them side by side with my old jacky chans.


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> i got mine [july2011] i noticed a difference comparing them side by side with my old jacky chans.


glad you got your hweels


----------



## LostInSanPedro

REV. chuck said:


> i asked ogrimsdirect for a set of spinners and i got a pm back explaining to me that they would hook me up reguardles of the shit talking i did. my response was to say i only shit talked 2 rim sellers ever keith and jd. and i know it wasnt keith cause the messages were spelled correct. that leaves only jd.
> 
> the next day i get another pm ignoring my last message with just a price and info to send the money.
> 
> 
> i didnt buy them


can you explain this for me? i thought OG was owned by asians in orange county? in fact they're still selling rims on here?


----------



## lowdeville

phatz said:


> i got mine [july2011] i noticed a difference comparing them side by side with my old jacky chans.


U must have been one of the last to get them
here's mine,still love the wheels even though the guys a a douche


----------



## REV. chuck

LostInSanPedro said:


> can you explain this for me? i thought OG was owned by asians in orange county? in fact they're still selling rims on here?


i cant explain it at all. i have only ever talked shit on jd and keith i still have the pm im just being lazy

it was rims i asked about 

i did buy some knock offs through them using my buddys address though BECAUSE of the pm i received them they were nice


----------



## regal ryda

I'm glad I got mine back in 2009.....whewwww


----------



## En Sabah Nur

phatz said:


> anybody receive a set of these "chinas with zenith shit glued on" ?
> and what did he glue on? just slapped a zenith chip on a china knock off and swapped the boxes out?
> I really really cant see this happening. even tho he did people wrong. I am sure his wheels were not chinas that were re-badged


Well it did happen! And yes, someone did recieve "chinas with zenith shit glued on". How do you think we know about it? We saw the pictures BEFORE everything got deleted!

The guy posted his story in the feedback section & told folks to stay away from JD & ZeNOT of CHINAfornia. He also posted pics to back his story up. Yes, he actually recieved his rims. Not at all what he ordered, but he did get them. He ordered triple gold rims & what he recieved was "gold" that looked like brass! & not even shiny brass. It was all dull, flat, almost like a "tarnished" brass look. I don't know what the fuck that was, but it surely was NOT gold plated! Chrome plating wasen't all that either, very dull as well. They were just straight fuckin garbage! BELIEVE IT! As far as the "glued on shit". It was the "beauty rings" on the hubs that were glued on. Yes, you could actually see the fuckin' silicone dripping off the hub! The guy posted up some great detailed pics! God, I wish I would've saved'em!


I'll give you 3 guesses as to who deleted it...but your only gonna need one.


----------



## 416impala

REV. chuck said:


> glad you got your hweels


yah he took a long time no doubt and still owes me a set of chips, but im not trippin. . i got my adaptors, kos,wheels in 3 separate shipments.also sent me a 2nd hammer no charge, I knew what i was getting myself into before i ordered and I knew he was going to take forever, but I like his wheels, 


i really dont think jd was out to scam everybody, i really do think he had good intentions, just he is a bad business man and was spending money elsewhere or at casino or whatever and not paying all suppliers, hence getting my order in 3 pieces. i dont think hes rolling around in cash going on vacations, if he had this money he would still be building wheels. even if people find him i dont think anything will happen in court. what can you do to a guy if he is broke and has no $. cant juice $$ from a stone. once you take his house cars bank accounts everything that is in his name what is left?

just sucks that lots of guys never got the wheels they paid for..


----------



## 416impala

En Sabah Nur said:


> Well it did happen! And yes, someone did recieve "chinas with zenith shit glued on". How do you think we know about it? We saw the pictures BEFORE everything got deleted!
> 
> The guy posted his story in the feedback section & told folks to stay away from JD & ZeNOT of CHINAfornia. He also posted pics to back his story up. Yes, he actually recieved his rims. Not at all what he ordered, but he did get them. He ordered triple gold rims & what he recieved was "gold" that looked like brass! & not even shiny brass. It was all dull, flat, almost like a "tarnished" brass look. I don't know what the fuck that was, but it surely was NOT gold plated! Chrome plating wasen't all that either, very dull as well. They were just straight fuckin garbage! BELIEVE IT! As far as the "glued on shit". It was the "beauty rings" on the hubs that were glued on. Yes, you could actually see the fuckin' silicone dripping off the hub! The guy posted up some great detailed pics! God, I wish I would've saved'em!
> 
> 
> I'll give you 3 guesses as to who deleted it...but your only gonna need one.


i do recall seeing wheels with shitty gold plating that looked like brass. I dont remember seeing the silicone dripping off the hub. thats just terrible.

and i have a feeling who nuked the thread, but i wont comment. i am afraid to get banned. sorry


----------



## REV. chuck

En Sabah Nur said:


> Well it did happen! And yes, someone did recieve "chinas with zenith shit glued on". How do you think we know about it? We saw the pictures BEFORE everything got deleted!
> 
> The guy posted his story in the feedback section & told folks to stay away from JD & ZeNOT of CHINAfornia. He also posted pics to back his story up. Yes, he actually recieved his rims. Not at all what he ordered, but he did get them. He ordered triple gold rims & what he recieved was "gold" that looked like brass! & not even shiny brass. It was all dull, flat, almost like a "tarnished" brass look. I don't know what the fuck that was, but it surely was NOT gold plated! Chrome plating wasen't all that either, very dull as well. They were just straight fuckin garbage! BELIEVE IT! As far as the "glued on shit". It was the "beauty rings" on the hubs that were glued on. Yes, you could actually see the fuckin' silicone dripping off the hub! The guy posted up some great detailed pics! God, I wish I would've saved'em!
> 
> 
> I'll give you 3 guesses as to who deleted it...but your only gonna need one.


i contacted him on facebook to see if i can get the pics 



phatz said:


> yah he took a long time no doubt and still owes me a set of chips, but im not trippin. . i got my adaptors, kos,wheels in 3 separate shipments.also sent me a 2nd hammer no charge, I knew what i was getting myself into before i ordered and I knew he was going to take forever, but I like his wheels,
> 
> 
> i really dont think jd was out to scam everybody, i really do think he had good intentions, just he is a bad business man and was spending money elsewhere or at casino or whatever and not paying all suppliers, hence getting my order in 3 pieces. i dont think hes rolling around in cash going on vacations, if he had this money he would still be building wheels. even if people find him i dont think anything will happen in court. what can you do to a guy if he is broke and has no $. cant juice $$ from a stone. once you take his house cars bank accounts everything that is in his name what is left?
> 
> just sucks that lots of guys never got the wheels they paid for..


i think he fucked up too but i think at the end he knew what he was doing and was just collecting cash for the get out


----------



## 416impala

REV. chuck said:


> i contacted him on facebook to see if i can get the pics
> 
> 
> 
> i think he fucked up too but i think at the end he knew what he doing and was just collecting cash for the get out


did the landlord of the busies evict him? did his house get foreclosed? how long do you think he took orders and fully knew he was dipping and straight jacking people.
I think it was last minute and he had to bounce and whatever orders did not get built, the people got fucked. thats why some peeps rims were sitting at chrome shops etc etc.


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> did the landlord of the busies evict him? did his house get foreclosed? how long do you think he took orders and fully knew he was dipping and straight jacking people.
> I think it was last minute and he had to bounce and whatever orders did not get built, the people got fucked. thats why some peeps rims were sitting at chrome shops etc etc.


he got tossed out of his house for not making the payments 


i did evictions for a living that shit takes 6 months first months or two he spent trying to catch up after that i think he was bank rolling knowing his world was coming to a fast end


----------



## 416impala

Do you think he could make a come back? not under zenith just under another name and try and pay the customers back that he owes.
how many customers do you think got jacked $ wise. And was the guy from japan confirmed with that large order? anybody make contact with this guy or just "i heard"


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> Do you think he could make a come back? not under zenith just under another name and try and pay the customers back that he owes.
> how many customers do you think got jacked $ wise. And was the guy from japan confirmed with that large order? anybody make contact with this guy or just "i heard"


i have it from a good source the numbers around 50 grand with the japanese guy counted 


he will be back with a new name and people will buy from him happens all the time


----------



## LostInSanPedro

REV. chuck said:


> i cant explain it at all. i have only ever talked shit on jd and keith i still have the pm im just being lazy
> 
> it was rims i asked about
> 
> i did buy some knock offs through them using my buddys address though BECAUSE of the pm i received them they were nice


oh i think i misread your last post...what you're saying is that you hit up OGRIMSDIRECT for something and they replied mentioning that you had been talking shit, eventhough you had only talked on JD/KEITH. which led you to believe that it was one of them right?

see ive been to the OG warehouse in santa fe springs and didnt see anything but asians so im trying to put it together and the only way it would work is if he had taken over for them?(or changed the name slightly)

you might be mistaken on this one though chuck, would like to see what others think about the OG connection.
not calling you out or anything, just trying to get more info because until this topic i was still considering OG as a viable place to get my next set of wires.


----------



## manu samoa

phatz said:


> Do you think he could make a come back? not under zenith just under another name and try and pay the customers back that he owes.
> how many customers do you think got jacked $ wise. And was the guy from japan confirmed with that large order? anybody make contact with this guy or just "i heard"


Sorry to break it to ya but there ain't gonna be a Hollywood ending to this story


----------



## ars!n

REV. chuck said:


> try that psychology shit for someone dumber then you if you didnt lose money then why are you here ? just for a taste of brents nuts? seems if you hang out with him long enough not only will ya get the nuts but youll get some of his cock in too


I know BIG TONY. He's a straight up dude, ask anyone. He doesn't ride dicks, nor does he generally get into the soap opera shit. I was there when the shit went down that he's referring to. That's why I decided to never buy from JD.

And I can assure you BIG TONY is far from dumb. Homie has BUILT more cars than most on here have owned. Say what you will about him, but I trust him more than I do most people.


----------



## REV. chuck

LostInSanPedro said:


> oh i think i misread your last post...what you're saying is that you hit up OGRIMSDIRECT for something and they replied mentioning that you had been talking shit, eventhough you had only talked on JD/KEITH. which led you to believe that it was one of them right?
> 
> see ive been to the OG warehouse in santa fe springs and didnt see anything but asians so im trying to put it together and the only way it would work is if he had taken over for them?(or changed the name slightly)
> 
> you might be mistaken on this one though chuck, would like to see what others think about the OG connection.
> not calling you out or anything, just trying to get more info because until this topic i was still considering OG as a viable place to get my next set of wires.


i might be mistaken but its fucking odd dont you think? it was odd enough that i didnt buy anything from them and then used a buddys name and address when i did and i still thought i was gonna lose my 100 bucks 

but like most people greed got me and i took the risk for the price. i got my order and they were nice china knock offs 

as for them being asians that doesnt really mean anything go to hustle harder designs on the website jd had his fingers in alot of pie's and im betting he still does.


----------



## REV. chuck

ars!n said:


> I know BIG TONY. He's a straight up dude, ask anyone. He doesn't ride dicks, nor does he generally get into the soap opera shit. I was there when the shit went down that he's referring to. That's why I decided to never buy from JD.
> 
> And I can assure you BIG TONY is far from dumb. Homie has BUILT more cars than most on here have owned. Say what you will about him, but I trust him more than I do most people.



he should stay out of business that isnt his then.


----------



## low4ever

En Sabah Nur said:


> Well it did happen! And yes, someone did recieve "chinas with zenith shit glued on". How do you think we know about it? We saw the pictures BEFORE everything got deleted!
> 
> The guy posted his story in the feedback section & told folks to stay away from JD & ZeNOT of CHINAfornia. He also posted pics to back his story up. Yes, he actually recieved his rims. Not at all what he ordered, but he did get them. He ordered triple gold rims & what he recieved was "gold" that looked like brass! & not even shiny brass. It was all dull, flat, almost like a "tarnished" brass look. I don't know what the fuck that was, but it surely was NOT gold plated! Chrome plating wasen't all that either, very dull as well. They were just straight fuckin garbage! BELIEVE IT! As far as the "glued on shit". It was the "beauty rings" on the hubs that were glued on. Yes, you could actually see the fuckin' silicone dripping off the hub! The guy posted up some great detailed pics! God, I wish I would've saved'em!
> 
> 
> I'll give you 3 guesses as to who deleted it...but your only gonna need one.


Oh shit I do remember that. Everything my man is saying about that topic is true. Homie has a good memory because he is describing it perfectly, made me remember lol.
I can't believe i can't stay out of this topic:drama:
Carry on guys. I'm going to get some corona, be right back.
Oh and people start posting some facts. I see alot of skeptical shit being posted. I haven't seen any hard evidence yet about the mod stuff, not saying its not true.
Where is our resident lawyer. FCE have you seen any hard facts yet?


----------



## 416impala

regal ryda said:


> I'm glad I got mine back in 2009.....whewwww


daytons boulevard lines were 100% china, and people saying they rolling on all american daytons might not be correct. from what i have heard even dayton used some imported parts on their wheels also. just from what i have heard.

. and i spoke to og he even said some of his parts are made in usa when he does custom wheels for people.


----------



## 416impala

REV. chuck said:


> i might be mistaken but its fucking odd dont you think? it was odd enough that i didnt buy anything from them and then used a buddys name and address when i did and i still thought i was gonna lose my 100 bucks
> 
> but like most people greed got me and i took the risk for the price. i got my order and they were nice china knock offs
> 
> as for them being asians that doesnt really mean anything go to hustle harder designs on the website jd had his fingers in alot of pie's and im betting he still does.


i am pretty sure jd was buying his adaptors from them. because i had a set of og's and the ones jd sent me where exact same ones. so he was probably a customer.

i know jd sent me made in USA hammers, really nice fuckin ones.


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> he should stay out of business that isnt his then.


So should you but herd you are getting the attention you desire so much  as for having Brent edit where you called me a cock sucker WHY? I would have to give two fucks or value your opinion to even care but I don't so if I need to mind my own business so do you so kick rocks


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> daytons boulevard lines were 100% china, and people saying they rolling on all american daytons might not be correct. from what i have heard even dayton used some imported parts on their wheels also. just from what i have heard.
> 
> . and i spoke to og he even said some of his parts are made in usa when he does custom wheels for people.


you cant fuck everyone there no money in it some people have to receive shit in a timely manner and be extremely happy that way yuou build a loyal base so when you do start fucking people you have some credit to play with 

otherwise you make a few hundred bucks and your out.


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> So should you but herd you are getting the attention you desire so much  as for having Brent edit where you called me a cock sucker WHY? I would have to give two fucks or value your opinion to even care but I don't so if I need to mind my own business so do you so kick rocks


im not the kind of bitch that pays another man kick backs so i can put myself anywhere i like 


got me?


----------



## lone star

man this topic was at the top when i left to work 12hrs ago i get home and its still at the top lol


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> im not the kind of bitch that pays another man kick backs so i can put myself anywhere i like
> 
> 
> got me?


Then so can I you got me ??? Again done with topic and you waste of my time this topic needs some tucks medicated pads  LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> Then so can I you got me ??? Again done with topic and you waste of my time this topic needs some tucks medicated pads  LOL


oh but your ho how often you let your money buy another mans shit?


----------



## 32165

BIGTONY said:


> Then so can I you got me ??? Again done with topic and you waste of my time this topic needs some tucks medicated pads  LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

did the guy ever get his frame back there is over 50 pages of nothing related to the frame ?????????


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

why did JD even have the frame in the first place???


----------



## 509Rider

Ain't nobody gonna get shit


----------



## REV. chuck

"and once had a kick back Big Tony owed him sent to me to pay for parts"



only a ho buys things for another man


----------



## REV. chuck

509Rider said:


> Ain't nobody gonna get shit


nobody wants it bad enough


----------



## 509Rider

REV. chuck said:


> nobody wants it bad enough


Word


----------



## lone star

those dam powder coaters!


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> man this topic was at the top when i left to work 12hrs ago i get home and its still at the top lol


12 hrs....you behind! Get to reading son! Lol


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> "and once had a kick back Big Tony owed him sent to me to pay for parts"
> 
> 
> 
> only a ho buys things for another man


 So now I had or was giving out kick backs ??? Wtf for ?? And if I owe someone I pay that's how its saposed to works and if that person wants me to pay someone they owe Wtf it matter to me as long as I know my debt is free and clear thats like saying since you rent your house your a Ho for paying your landlords mortgage u realllly are a ass hat


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> So now I had or was giving out kick backs ??? Wtf for ?? And if I owe someone I pay that's how its saposed to works and if that person wants me to pay someone they owe Wtf it matter to me as long as I know my debt is free and clear thats like saying since you rent your house your a Ho for paying your landlords mortgage u realllly are a ass hat


 i know but flattery will get you nowhere 

remember i said your golden boy was a snake and you were gonna get bit 

turns out you already did


----------



## leg46y

This would be the perfect time for those who received chinas to speak up.......................


----------



## RdnLow63

phatz said:


> Do you think he could make a come back? not under zenith just under another name and try and pay the customers back that he owes.


are you serious?


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> i know but flattery will get you nowhere
> 
> remember i said your golden boy was a snake and you were gonna get bit
> 
> turns out you already did


Known Brent for years never had any bad deal or wrong doings doubt I ever will and if for the odd reason I do witch won't happen I guess u warned me huh but like before I don't value your opinion but what you said above its pretty funny cause I never got or gave no kick backs


----------



## BIG RED

lone star said:


> those dam powder coaters!


And those darn engravers. 


Not putting anyone out there I just remember this as one of the many excuses for the baller raffel wheels not getting built.


----------



## 416impala

RdnLow63 said:


> are you serious?


was being sarcastic. but you never know he might still make wheels and sell on ebay under a new name. you never know...


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> Known Brent for years never had any bad deal or wrong doings doubt I ever will and if for the odd reason I do witch won't happen I guess u warned me huh but like before I don't value your opinion but what you said above its pretty funny cause I never got or gave no kick backs


you had an arrangement you didnt get fucked because you agreed 

but thats still a shady hustle making money of your boys for doing them favors who the fuck does that shit? 

and i havent really posted my opinion everything bad about brent so far has come from someone else


----------



## REV. chuck

phatz said:


> was being sarcastic. but you never know he might still make wheels and sell on ebay under a new name. you never know...


he will he will be back on here too 

and people will buy from him again 

and people will protect him again


----------



## lone star

BIG RED said:


> And those darn engravers.
> 
> 
> Not putting anyone out there I just remember this as one of the many excuses for the baller raffel wheels not getting built.


those god dam machinists, not worth a fuck, they lost the blue prints


----------



## REV. chuck

lone star said:


> those god dam machinists, not worth a fuck, they lost the blue prints


not to mention the fucking layitlow server deleting all the topics


----------



## ars!n

REV. chuck said:


> he should stay out of business that isnt his then.


That could be said about 95% of the posts in here, mine included. Like I said, I've known BIG TONY for awhile now. I've seen him help out not just fellow lowriders, but any car person without asking anything in return. I've seen him choose not partcipate in things he felt were "shady", so again, I can say I 100% trust BIG TONY, which most, if not all that have dealt with Tony personally will agree. The homie has got money, he doesn't need "kick backs". That's why he helps out people around here all the time. I know he has helped me COUNTLESS times with the Monte without EVER asking for a penny. I know the man, you don't. So your opinion of him is way off.

Let's stop attacking other members and get back to the subject at hand. JD ripped people off and there's quite a bit of shit out there to suggest A MOD (not all) covered for his ass one reason or another.


----------



## REV. chuck

i was attacked for simply trying to bring the whole scandal to light 


all because i was talking about his golden boy


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> you had an arrangement you didnt get fucked because you agreed
> 
> but thats still a shady hustle making money of your boys for doing them favors who the fuck does that shit?
> 
> and i havent really posted my opinion everything bad about brent so far has come from someone else


I don't do deals I don't agree too and making some money for your time and gas etc is understandable especially if your doing for them what you do as a job its no different then if you have your buddy paint your car or your house for example you gunna expect them to do it for Free just cause you homies but thats they job


----------



## BIG RED

lone star said:


> those god dam machinists, not worth a fuck, they lost the blue prints


LuLz


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> I don't do deals I don't agree too and making some money for your time and gas etc is understandable especially if your doing for them what you do as a job its no different then if you have your buddy paint your car or your house for example you gunna expect them to do it for Free just cause you homies but thats they job


if your boys you help each other out you dont come up on some money helping somebody out you dont run your hustle on a friend


----------



## ars!n

REV. chuck said:


> if your boys you help each other out you dont come up on some money helping somebody out you dont run your hustle on a friend


I'd like to see 1 person (no trolls) say BIG TONY hustled them.......


----------



## God's Son2

the only thing I can say is to those who got burned take it as a lesson to change and be wiser and come out better. dont let this situation tear you apart. I've been burned a few times and you have to know that whoever burns will be burned greater.


----------



## BIGTONY

REV. chuck said:


> if your boys you help each other out you dont come up on some money helping somebody out you dont run your hustle on a friend


How man business owners you know and deal with ?? If they doing work for you or giving you Shit free they bad business people and gunna put themselves out of business sooner than later . I know A LOT I wouldn't ask any of them to help me for. free without atleast offering them something for their time granted I'm gunna try and get a better then full boat retail deal but even that being said Shit ain't free in life homies or not


----------



## 509Rider

ars!n said:


> I'd like to see 1 person (no trolls) say BIG TONY hustled them.......


He hustled me out of some steak bites at the acropolis back in the day lol


----------



## ars!n

509Rider said:


> He hustled me out of some steak bites at the acropolis back in the day lol


Don't come between the big guy and his food :rofl: 




Aye Tony, when we hittin up Apple Bee's again? Them appetizers where good eatin


----------



## God's Son2

the wise thing to do for him to get back in the game is to restore every individual their money back or make their wheels for them. if he doesnt have the finances to do it then maybe take out a business loan or whatever. there can be light at the end of the tunnel but you have to follow it. he should regroup, set things straight and get on with life. its terrible to leave the game like this, but there can be hope for the seller and buyer


----------



## BIGTONY

509Rider said:


> He hustled me out of some steak bites at the acropolis back in the day lol


Lies all lies you still owe me some 509 panocha LOL


----------



## 509Rider

BIGTONY said:


> Lies all lies you still owe me some 509 panocha LOL


Lol, damn you ain't never gonna forget that shit


----------



## God's Son2

or maybe this is all said and done and in the past. a great tragedy in lowriding history


----------



## God's Son2

so when did all this start? the raffle?


----------



## BIGTONY

509Rider said:


> Lol, damn you ain't never gonna forget that shit


A debt is a debt  you gunna be on the bad list soon now ha ha ha


----------



## ars!n

509Rider said:


> Lol, damn you ain't never gonna forget that shit


You know he aint gonna forget that :rofl:


----------



## Skim

God's Son2 said:


> the only thing I can say is to those who got burned take it as a lesson to change and be wiser and come out better. dont let this situation tear you apart. I've been burned a few times and you have to know that whoever burns will be burned greater.


by Satan? 











lolz / post


----------



## lone star

God's Son2 said:


> the wise thing to do for him to get back in the game is to restore every individual their money back or make their wheels for them. if he doesnt have the finances to do it then maybe take out a business loan or whatever. there can be light at the end of the tunnel but you have to follow it. he should regroup, set things straight and get on with life. its terrible to leave the game like this, but there can be hope for the seller and buyer


seriously, lol . do u know what it takes to get a business loan......first u have to have a business plan lol


----------



## lone star

ooo wee man


----------



## rivman

Bahahahaa


----------



## lone star

God's Son2 said:


> so when did all this start? the raffle?


shit, it all started with adam and eve, youknomtombot?


----------



## Skim

There are currently _*25 users*_ browsing this thread. (13 members and 12 guests)

*Skim*
silent7905
Bigjxloc
509Rider
Tage
blackcherry 84
manu samoa
214monte
*CoupeDTS*
LostInSanPedro
ss62vert


----------



## 509Rider

You think this fucker can get a car loan let alone a business loan lol.
Jd needs your prayers lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA

En Sabah Nur said:


> Well it did happen! And yes, someone did recieve "chinas with zenith shit glued on". How do you think we know about it? We saw the pictures BEFORE everything got deleted!
> 
> The guy posted his story in the feedback section & told folks to stay away from JD & ZeNOT of CHINAfornia. He also posted pics to back his story up. Yes, he actually recieved his rims. Not at all what he ordered, but he did get them. He ordered triple gold rims & what he recieved was "gold" that looked like brass! & not even shiny brass. It was all dull, flat, almost like a "tarnished" brass look. I don't know what the fuck that was, but it surely was NOT gold plated! Chrome plating wasen't all that either, very dull as well. They were just straight fuckin garbage! BELIEVE IT! As far as the "glued on shit". It was the "beauty rings" on the hubs that were glued on. Yes, you could actually see the fuckin' silicone dripping off the hub! The guy posted up some great detailed pics! God, I wish I would've saved'em!
> 
> 
> I'll give you 3 guesses as to who deleted it...but your only gonna need one.




I REMEMBER THAT TOPIC, YOU AIN'T LYING....


----------



## God's Son2

lone star said:


> seriously, lol . do u know what it takes to get a business loan......first u have to have a business plan lol


I dont know what caused this whole mess. It could have been a bunch of factors like: balling out, drugs, greed, poor judgement, trouble getting parts and then getting behind. If you read his Zenith topic near the end you can see things going to hell. But I dont know, I dont know his situation so I can not judge him. I think he had heart for it or else he wouldnt have built them, but something or some things caused him to fall. I dont think his intentions were to come in here and rip people off, but it just escalated to that


----------



## lone star

509Rider said:


> You think this fucker can get a car loan let alone a business loan lol.
> Jd needs your prayers lol


amen, awready


----------



## lone star

God's Son2 said:


> I dont know what caused this whole mess. It could have been a bunch of factors like: balling out, drugs, greed, poor judgement, trouble getting parts and then getting behind. If you read his Zenith topic near the end you can see things going to hell. But I dont know, I dont know his situation so I can not judge him. I think he had heart for it or else he wouldnt have built them, but something or some things caused him to fall. I dont think his intentions were to come in here and rip people off, but it just escalated to that


orly


----------



## ars!n

God's Son2 said:


> I dont know what caused this whole mess. It could have been a bunch of factors like: balling out, drugs, greed, poor judgement, trouble getting parts and then getting behind. If you read his Zenith topic near the end you can see things going to hell. But I dont know, I dont know his situation so I can not judge him. I think he had heart for it or else he wouldnt have built them, but something or some things caused him to fall. I dont think his intentions were to come in here and rip people off, but it just escalated to that


why you think he included "keep the bullshit out"? There was drama right from jump


----------



## God's Son2

to own and operate a business takes wisdom and knowledge and understanding, if you lack these things it will not do well. Dayton company has integrity and has been doing it since early 19 huns. if you have the heart to run a buisness with honesty and morals it will do well and last


----------



## lone star

God's Son2 said:


> to own and operate a business takes wisdom and knowledge and understanding, if you lack these things it will not do well. Dayton company has integrity and has been doing it since early 19 huns. if you have the heart to run a buisness with honesty and morals it will do well and last


bro, give me a hug. that sounded so sweet


----------



## low4ever

BIGTONY said:


> How man business owners you know and deal with ?? If they doing work for you or giving you Shit free they bad business people and gunna put themselves out of business sooner than later . I know A LOT I wouldn't ask any of them to help me for. free without atleast offering them something for their time granted I'm gunna try and get a better then full boat retail deal but even that being said Shit ain't free in life homies or not


So true, if my homies expecting free work from me, knowing my business is how i feed my family ain't no homie any way. FUCK HIM!!!



Skim said:


> by Satan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz / post


What in the hell?:roflmao:***** you stupid as fuck......OMG. This is the funniest shit to date


----------



## 509Rider

God's Son2 said:


> to own and operate a business takes wisdom and knowledge and understanding, if you lack these things it will not do well. Dayton company has integrity and has been doing it since early 19 huns. if you have the heart to run a buisness with honesty and morals it will do well and last


Thanks for kicking all that knowledge


----------



## 509Rider

lone star said:


> bro, give me a hug. that sounded so sweet


Lol


----------



## manu samoa

God's Son2 said:


> to own and operate a business takes wisdom and knowledge and understanding, if you lack these things it will not do well. Dayton company has integrity and has been doing it since early 19 huns. if you have the heart to run a buisness with honesty and morals it will do well and last


Dear lord , can we stay on topic here!!!
Why didn't you pm Jd this advice 3 years ago?


----------



## rivman

manu samoa said:


> Dear lord , can we stay on topic here!!!
> Why didn't you pm Jd this advice 3 years ago?


Lol!!


----------



## elcoshiloco

lone star said:


> shit, it all started with adam and eve, youknomtombot?


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

509Rider said:


> You think this fucker can get a car loan let alone a business loan lol.
> Jd needs your prayers lol


Send money now. Call the prayer line 1-800- broke assed hustlers. 

Operators are standing by for his time in need.


----------



## theunbanabletexanlives

I just wanted to check back n see if I won the "baller raffle". Have the names been called yet?


----------



## lone star

del rio in the house


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

lol


----------



## 509Rider

Oh fuck lol


----------



## ars!n

theunbanabletexanlives said:


> I just wanted to check back n see if I won the "baller raffle". Have the names been called yet?


you did. GO get yo rims foo!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

theunbanabletexanlives said:


> I just wanted to check back n see if I won the "baller raffle". Have the names been called yet?


ez money c.c. 


LMAO! JD MUST BE THE PRESIDENT/CEO


----------



## theunbanabletexanlives

I called j.d.but he didn't answer...just got sent to voicemail.guess ill try again later..he's probably bizzy


----------



## Skim

theunbanabletexanlives said:


> I just wanted to check back n see if I won the "baller raffle". Have the names been called yet?


lol live via satellite from del rio, midland and odessa


----------



## REV. chuck

im gonna walk away from this 


after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that i posted. i dont know man 


i have an address for jd still if someone would like it pm me a money price and we can talk


----------



## NINJA

509Rider said:


> You think this fucker can get a car loan let alone a business loan lol.
> Jd needs your prayers lol


sure he can, how else do you think he got that SRT8? :roflmao: ...... :ninja:


----------



## theunbanabletexanlives

What's up my ***** skim! Hey bro if you hear from j.d tell him to hit me up..I wanted to see if he called my name on that baller raffle...and ask him about ordering some wheels..


----------



## NINJA

Skim said:


> There are currently _*25 users*_ browsing this thread. (13 members and *12 guests*)
> 
> *Skim*
> silent7905
> Bigjxloc
> 509Rider
> Tage
> blackcherry 84
> manu samoa
> 214monte
> *CoupeDTS*
> LostInSanPedro
> ss62vert


JD, His Wife, and his 10 kids?


----------



## theunbanabletexanlives

REV. chuck said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that i posted. i dont know man
> 
> 
> i have an address for jd still if someone would like it pm me a money price and we can talk


He's in San Anto Texas ..bro...just call him... Bro..he's probably bizzy..he makes wheels...


----------



## REV. chuck

theunbanabletexanlives said:


> He's in San Anto Texas ..bro...just call him... Bro..he's probably bizzy..he makes wheels...


he isnt in san antonio


----------



## 509Rider

NINJA said:


> JD, His Wife, and his 10 kids?


Lol


----------



## rivman

NINJA said:


> JD, His Wife, and his 10 kids?


Lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro

REV. chuck said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that i posted. i dont know man
> 
> 
> i have an address for jd still if someone would like it pm me a money price and we can talk


damn here it is. the whole reason for the topic was to find him and now no ones to be found.


----------



## ROBLEDO

REV. chuck said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that i posted. i dont know man
> 
> 
> i have an address for jd still if someone would like it pm me a money price and we can talk


:drama:


----------



## theunbanabletexanlives

All these lames n wimps in here hating on j.d. I just wanted to know if the baller raffle was still on? And if the names have been called yet!


----------



## 32165

REV. chuck said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that i posted. i dont know man
> 
> 
> i have an address for jd still if someone would like it pm me a money price and we can talk


:drama: White people be conspiring.......


----------



## leg46y

but like the guy said earlier. When hes found, what you gonna do?

Hes got no money or rims. 
You gonna get physical? i doubt it.

just get the cops/ detectives involved its really your only option
.


----------



## the GRINCH

after all this , no one has said weather everyone is going to get a lawsuit against him or not , not sure if anyone is aware of this but once a judgement is filed against him he has 7 years to pay it back , and within that 7 years there can be no more harrassment or contact with him for that time period , if so then he can reverse the lawsuit for harassment . so sometimes its better to just count your losses and walk away 

or at least thats how it works in NC


----------



## MODZILLA TAN TARAN

REV. chuck said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that i posted. i dont know man
> 
> 
> i have an address for jd still if someone would like it pm me a money price and we can talk



WTF


----------



## 32165

Chuck got paid.


----------



## ROBLEDO

chuck got paid


----------



## ROBLEDO

Crenshaw Marty said:


> Chuck got paid.


:burn:


----------



## CoupeDTS

leg46y said:


> but like the guy said earlier. When hes found, what you gonna do?
> 
> Hes got no money or rims.
> You gonna get physical? i doubt it.
> 
> just get the cops/ detectives involved its really your only option
> .


No money? He's making car payments and probably gambling


----------



## 32165

im gonna walk away from this 


after a long conversation with Chuck via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that he posted. i dont know man 


Chuck said he still has an address for jd still if someone would like it pm him a money price and to talk


----------



## ROBLEDO

im gonna walk away from this 


after a long conversation with Marty via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that Chuck posted. i dont know man 


Marty said Chuck still has an address for jd if someone would like to pm him a money price


----------



## D-Cheeze

THE PETE-STA said:


> I REMEMBER THAT TOPIC, YOU AIN'T LYING....


Make that x3


----------



## D-Cheeze

God's Son2 said:


> to own and operate a business takes wisdom and knowledge and understanding, if you lack these things it will not do well. Dayton company has integrity and has been doing it since early 19 huns. if you have the heart to run a buisness with honesty and morals it will do well and last


Qtf


----------



## D-Cheeze

im gonna walk away from this 


after a long conversation with Robledo via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that Chuck posted. i dont know man 


Marty told robledo who told me that said Chuck still has an address for jd if someone would like to pm him a money price


----------



## Sanchos mustache

chale holmes im gonna walk away from this 


after a long conversation with D-queso via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that Chuck posted. i dont know vatos 


Marty told robledo who told d-queso who told me that said Chuck still has an address for jd if someone would like to pm him a money price


----------



## TONY MONTANA

D-Cheeze said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with Robledo via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that Chuck posted. i dont know man
> 
> 
> Marty told robledo who told me that said Chuck still has an address for jd if someone would like to pm him a money price


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

if anyone want's jd's info hit me up, only 500 bucks


----------



## manu samoa

Do a raffle for the info. 
$ 25 a spot


----------



## 214monte

make a ball till you fall raffle winner gets the info and chineth series 2 wheels.


----------



## lowdeville

manu samoa said:


> Do a raffle for the info.
> $ 25 a spot


:roflmao:
winner gets sweet fuck-all


----------



## manu samoa

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:
> winner gets sweet fuck-all


Winner gets a dead burner and 2 post office mailbox 
addresses


----------



## KushMaster

:drama:


----------



## leg46y

CoupeDTS said:


> No money? He's making car payments and probably gambling


At the price he was selling a set, he could have made what he said he was making and still make decent profit. There was a big demand for Z's. As long as they were made to the quality that was promised.

Its simple, hes gambled all hes got + all that he didnt have. = nothing left except debt


----------



## Sanchos mustache

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:
> winner gets sweet fuck-all


Hey Holmes do he get tape to tape the boxies and double boxies?


----------



## DJLATIN

God's Son2 said:


> to own and operate a business takes wisdom and knowledge and understanding, if you lack these things it will not do well. Dayton company has integrity and has been doing it since early 19 huns. if you have the heart to run a buisness with honesty and morals it will do well and last


damn son, god taught you well.


----------



## DJLATIN

im gonna walk away from this 


after a long conversation with Sanchos Moustache via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that Chuck posted. i dont know man 


d-queso told sanchos moustache who told me that said Chuck still has an address for jd if someone would like to pm him a money price


----------



## REV. chuck

the GRINCH said:


> after all this , no one has said weather everyone is going to get a lawsuit against him or not , not sure if anyone is aware of this but once a judgement is filed against him he has 7 years to pay it back , and within that 7 years there can be no more harrassment or contact with him for that time period , if so then he can reverse the lawsuit for harassment . so sometimes its better to just count your losses and walk away
> 
> or at least thats how it works in NC



gotta know where to find him first cant serve a ghost


Crenshaw Marty said:


> Chuck got paid.


naw brent said something that made me think. and so i spent a minute to think about it and heres why im walking away.

all these people hitting me up this and that about brent and jd none have shit to say with their own voice and a few are even calling brent and running both sides of the game which i expected anyway. 

im done because nothing more can be said anyway and because if these people got shit to say about him let them unravel their nuts and say it themselves. 



leg46y said:


> At the price he was selling a set, he could have made what he said he was making and still make decent profit. There was a big demand for Z's. As long as they were made to the quality that was promised.
> 
> Its simple, hes gambled all hes got + all that he didnt have. = nothing left except debt


he made off with a 6 figure number


----------



## REV. chuck

DJLATIN said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with Sanchos Moustache via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that Chuck posted. i dont know man
> 
> 
> Marty told robledo who told me that said Chuck still has an address for jd if someone would like to pm him a money price



this shits got me rolling though LOL


----------



## BIG RED

REV. chuck said:


> gotta know where to find him first cant serve a ghost
> 
> 
> naw brent said something that made me think. and so i spent a minute to think about it and heres why im walking away.
> 
> all these people hitting me up this and that about brent and jd none have shit to say with their own voice and a few are even calling brent and running both sides of the game which i expected anyway.
> 
> im done because nothing more can be said anyway and because if these people got shit to say about him let them unravel their nuts and say it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> he made off with a 6 figure number


The thing is you got the ball of wax rolling. Still not sure what to think myself other then jd us a piece of shot and a mod or mods kept his wrong doings under wraps. 

I could give two shits about all of this other then the fact a friend is assed out of three wheels so more or less a whole set and there is not much he can do. 

In the end hopefully someone gets satisfaction in getting some cash back or other wise.


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

Who the fuck orders 3 wheels :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

i just want 1 cant even find someone to sell that to me


----------



## BIG RED

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> Who the fuck orders 3 wheels :dunno:


He built a trike. :facepalm:



If you would have read earlier he got a set and had to send three back for repairs as I beleave he had some loose spokes or just repairs that needed to be done. Shit fuck skipped out and now he has three wheels MIA.


----------



## fool2

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> Who the fuck orders 3 wheels :dunno:


someone with 2 bumper kits and a trunk kit on they slab


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> :uh::roflmaois nicca still talkin' about dat shirt.


Who are you??? :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO

REV. chuck said:


> naw brent said something that made me think. and so i spent a minute to think about it and heres why im walking away.
> 
> all these people hitting me up this and that about brent and jd none have shit to say with their own voice and a few are even calling brent and running both sides of the game which i expected anyway.
> 
> im done because nothing more can be said anyway and because if these people got shit to say about him let them unravel their nuts and say it themselves.


i find this hard to believe that a single conversation over the phone would stop you from doing what you do cause you're relentless at it. unless the person or persons you're pursuing gives up and admits, and or shows proof that you are correct at what you're claiming.... you will not stop. i find it funny that you'd quit cold turkey. i'm just saying. :drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I got my wheels in today. And my a arms. What's big deal. Also sent me a gift card for $300 Couse they where a little late.


----------



## ROBLEDO

96ROADMASTER said:


> I got my wheels in today. And my a arms. What's big deal. Also sent me a gift card for $300 Couse they where a little late.


i hope that gift card is for the upholstery shop. :rimshot:


----------



## regal ryda

96ROADMASTER said:


> I got my wheels in today. And my a arms. What's big deal. Also sent me a gift card for $300 Couse they where a little late.


pics or it didnt happen, what ws the address on the shipping label


----------



## MIRACLE

NEVER KNEW HE HAD HIS OWN RIDES TOPIC, BUT FOUND THIS POST OF HIS SO YOU THINK HE CHANGED HIS MOTTO TO "HIDE HARDER"....



HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN ALL THE BILLS ARE DUE AND WERE IN A DEPRESSION HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN THE KIDS GOTTA GET ALL THERE STUFF FOR BACK TO SCHOOL HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN YOU SPEND ALL THE MONEY ON THE TREY BUT WIFEY NEEDS A NEW COACH PURSE HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN YOU PROMISED THE KIDS WE GO TO DISNEYLAND BUT THE WHEELS DIDNT SELL HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN WIFEY WANTS TO GOT AND PLAY SOME ROULETTE AND YOU WANNA GO TOO HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN THE TRUCK PAYMENTS DUE BUT THE KIDS NEED CLOTHS FOR SCHOOL HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN THE NEW BLACKBERRY FIXIN TO COME OUT BUT THIS ASSHOLE DIDNT PAY HIS BALANCE HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN YOUR SON FINISHIN UP DRIVERS ED AND HE KEEPS LOOKIN AT THE AUTO
> MAG FUCK ITS TIME TO HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN YOUR DAUGHTER BLOSSUMS UP AND NEEDS NEW CLOTHES 1ST BUY A GUN THEN HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN YOU LOVE TO TRAVEL THE WORLD AND THE SALES ARE A LIL DOWN FUCKIT I HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN THE PHONE BILL, LIGHT BILL, WATER BILL, GAS BILL, RENT AND CAR NOTE ARE ALL DUE AT THE SAME TIME OHH WELL HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN YOUR BABYS MOMMA CANT GET OFF HER ASS AND GET A JOB BUT THE LIGHTS GONNA GET TURNED OFF TELL THAT BITCH TO HUSTLE HARDER


----------



## baggedout81

regal ryda said:


> pics or it didnt happen, what ws the address on the shipping label


X22


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

96ROADMASTER said:


> I got my wheels in today. And my a arms. What's big deal. Also sent me a gift card for $300 Couse they where a little late.


Lies

$300 is more than u make all year deadbeat


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

[email protected]

Email him you lazy jokers!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

baggedout81 said:


> X22


14 East 10th Street, Roanoke Rapids, NC 27870
Between Hamilton Street and Roanoke Avenue


----------



## westcoastlowrider

96ROADMASTER said:


> 14 East 10th Street, Roanoke Rapids, NC 27870
> Between Hamilton Street and Roanoke Avenue


:inout:


----------



## 1229

96ROADMASTER said:


> 14 East 10th Street, Roanoke Rapids, NC 27870
> Between Hamilton Street and Roanoke Avenue


People in this topic have been ripped off for thousands of dollars. If you want to post a child molesters address go do it in another topic.


----------



## Jack Tripper

TATTOO-76 said:


> People in this topic have been ripped off for thousands of dollars. If you want to post a child molesters address go do it in another topic.


Good one Jack.


----------



## littlerascle59

:squint:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

TATTOO-76 said:


> People in this topic have been ripped off for thousands of dollars. If you want to post a child molesters address go do it in another topic.


Yes sir.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

THE CUSTOMER CAME TO MY SHOP AGAIN WEDNESDAY AGAIN & I SHOWED HIM ALL THE LAYITLOW FORUM HE GOT TOOK FOR $40 K THAT WAS FOR ENGRAVED WHEELS & NOCK OFFS ! HE WAS SPEECH LESS !!!!


phatz said:


> Do you think he could make a come back? not under zenith just under another name and try and pay the customers back that he owes.
> how many customers do you think got jacked $ wise. And was the guy from japan confirmed with that large order? anybody make contact with this guy or just "i heard"


----------



## harborareaPhil

WHEN YOU PROMISED THE KIDS WE GO TO DISNEYLAND BUT THE WHEELS DIDNT SELL HUSTLE HARDER

:rofl:...... that's the only time I've ever seen this guy was at disneyland....


and I bet that was free cuz his wife worked there...


----------



## BIG PAGE

:drama:*MORE*


----------



## ars!n

MIRACLE said:


> NEVER KNEW HE HAD HIS OWN RIDES TOPIC, BUT FOUND THIS POST OF HIS SO YOU THINK HE CHANGED HIS MOTTO TO "HIDE HARDER"....


about 20 pages late with that joke :uh:


----------



## ebarraga

REV. chuck said:


> you havent seen alot because a mod the one being posted about helped cover all that shit up.
> 
> i have seen people post about getting straight rebadged chinas from jd in topics brent deleted when the whole thing first started going down
> 
> 
> and in those same topics people in this topic who got ripped off jocking jd and calling those people haters and running them down for posting what they got and what happaned


I just read though this and To get it right people deposited money to this guy for zenith wheels yet he doesn't own the name and they are fakes. He gets cheap dime a dozen china parts to make the rims and hopes people are stupid enough to not find out and say something! People are not stupid and they complain on the post to warn others to not trust or buy inferior quality. The mod named Brent deletes the negative feedback! This wheel guy then deposits peoples money into the mods account for a reported car? Once everyone realizes that its a scam and a cheap product The wheel guy takes everyones money and runs but still has enough left of others money to continue to make payments for a car and is still driving it? That sounds shady.


----------



## MIRACLE

:finger:



ars!n said:


> about 20 pages late with that joke :uh:


----------



## Jack Tripper

i find this hard to believe that a single conversation over the phone would stop you from doing what you do cause you're relentless at it. unless the person or persons you're pursuing gives up and admits, and or shows proof that you are correct at what you're claiming.... you will not stop. i find it funny that you'd quit cold turkey. i'm just saying. :drama:


----------



## 509Rider

This topic died like Whitney


----------



## Jack Tripper

509Rider said:


> This topic died like ******


fixed


----------



## 509Rider

Lol


----------



## A&W

:inout:


----------



## low4ever

:inout:

What the hell?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:inout:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Jack Tripper said:


> i find this hard to believe that a single conversation over the phone would stop you from doing what you do cause you're relentless at it. unless the person or persons you're pursuing gives up and admits, and or shows proof that you are correct at what you're claiming.... you will not stop. i find it funny that you'd quit cold turkey. i'm just saying. :drama:


:roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

ars!n said:


> about 20 pages late with that joke :uh:


QFT



harborareaPhil said:


> WHEN YOU PROMISED THE KIDS WE GO TO DISNEYLAND BUT THE WHEELS DIDNT SELL HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> :rofl:...... that's the only time I've ever seen this guy was at disneyland....
> 
> 
> and I bet that was free cuz his wife worked there...


I heard it was free. He apparently use to hook people up with free passes before he found San Manuel Indian Bingo and Casino.


----------



## algonuevo

96ROADMASTER said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Email him you lazy jokers!


Sent email......funny he knows nothing about you.....but i know alot about you.....i thought i seen your car at this pizza joint.....it seems you got fired for sm issues with a young kid there.....know of the beast that was your wife...seems she and my lil cousin work at same place...tower nursing...seen the baby mom...seems alot of people kno her....so it seems tht everybody seems to know you and know you are mentally deranged and full of shit....wow....tell me why you lie so bad and make up shit....the only thing u didnt lie about is having that buick....plain with wheels but that is the only thing that was true.....where is the black mammacita that speaks spanish...let me show her what a real man has to offer.....tu pinche *******


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl:


----------



## payfred

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was free. He apparently use to hook people up with free passes before he found San Manuel Indian Bingoi and Casino.


You gotta be from Southern Calif to know what San Manuel is....its alotta bamas on layitlow foo!


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

So everything was a big misunderstanding? 

Wheels have shipped, Mr Impala is a man of his word, JD paid off the wagon, wheels were really zeniths, topics have reappeared that were never deleted, Robledo and Jack are unbanned for speaking out.

Everybody cool now....


----------



## Jack Tripper

KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER said:


> So everything was a big misunderstanding?
> 
> Wheels have shipped, Mr Impala is a man of his word, JD paid off the wagon, wheels were really zeniths, topics have reappeared that were never deleted,
> Everybody cool now....


:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Tripper

Robledo and Jack are unbanned for speaking out.

:angry:


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER

Jack Tripper said:


> Robledo and Jack are unbanned for speaking out.
> 
> :angry:


Sorry, I meant for speaking the truth.....


----------



## rivman

:rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO

KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER said:


> Sorry, I meant for speaking the truth.....


----------



## REV. chuck

ill give the people who were pming me talking shit about brent till monday to out themselves 


then im doing it. screen caps, phone numbers, everything i have.

shady shit is shady shit and who am i to call out one and not them all. 


MONDAY but you know me i might get bored after i come back from riding tomorrow and do it then. :dunno:


----------



## Jack Tripper

REV. chuck said:


> ill give the people who were pming me talking shit about brent till monday to out themselves
> 
> 
> then im doing it. screen caps, phone numbers, everything i have.


:roflmaois fool trying to get paid more money...........Chuck=Hustle Harder


----------



## REV. chuck

Jack Tripper said:


> :roflmaois fool trying to get paid more money...........Chuck=Hustle Harder


cash might just make me quiet 

never know :dunno:


----------



## Jack Tripper

REV. chuck said:


> cash might just make me quiet
> 
> never know :dunno:


Might? It made you shut up for a day and your back for more? Do you have a gambling problem like JD?:dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

Jack Tripper said:


> Might? It made you shut up for a day and your back for more? Do you have a gambling problem like JD?:dunno:



crack


----------



## BIG RED

REV. chuck said:


> cash might just make me quiet
> 
> never know :dunno:


You sure dropped the Mr.Impala angle real quick after that phone call. 

Looks a lil odd. I don't understand you seemed sure it was him and was burning the guy down over hersey hearsay hear say (just wanted all of them in there since I'm still not sure which one to use :facepalm: ) while some like myself where waiting for some hard facts to be posted. 

I think you may owe Mr.Impala an apology of sorts. I guess if you out at the people who seemed to send you info to steer you down a path to burn him would be a good way to say sorry in a way. 

This still has to be the craziest of all topics to come out of lil with the shut true or not true a lot of shit still came out of the wash with this topic.


----------



## Mr Impala

i havnet read the last 20 pages gotten many phone calls texts etc I did what any grown man should do I called chuck and told him look man ask me what you want ill answer you in a truthful manner and if anything i said doesnt make sense or I cant back up what im telling you call me in 2 weeks or 2 months and see if my version changes. Im not perfect i try and help people out and it doesn't always work out sometimes you cant ein no matter what and going in crcles is for racecars. Out of all the things that have been said or posted about me that I have heard the one thing thats true is alex bought hood hinges from me he wasn't happy with them I do not remember how the whole thing went down but i thought we had resolved it to some degree but i guess not. I PM'd him when i heard and said look man im sorry your not happy still thought we had come to an understanding if i was wrong what do i have to do to make it right. Chuck was as civil as you can imagine let me voice my side listened came to his own conclusions and i basically answered anything ANYONE had told him with the correct version of events whether i was wrong or not. Pretty much everything people were telling him was here say 3rd party and pretty ass backwards for the most part. I have come to a point in my life where i know i have more past than future left in my life and just want to do my thing keep my head down take care of my family build a few cars and enjoy life.


----------



## payfred

Mr Impala said:


> i havnet read the last 20 pages gotten many phone calls texts etc I did what any grown man should do I called chuck and told him look man ask me what you want ill answer you in a truthful manner and if anything i said doesnt make sense or I cant back up what im telling you call me in 2 weeks or 2 months and see if my version changes. Im not perfect i try and help people out and it doesn't always work out sometimes you cant ein no matter what and going in crcles is for racecars. Out of all the things that have been said or posted about me that I have heard the one thing thats true is alex bought hood hinges from me he wasn't happy with them I do not remember how the whole thing went down but i thought we had resolved it to some degree but i guess not. I PM'd him when i heard and said look man im sorry your not happy still thought we had come to an understanding if i was wrong what do i have to do to make it right. Chuck was as civil as you can imagine let me voice my side listened came to his own conclusions and i basically answered anything ANYONE had told him with the correct version of events whether i was wrong or not. Pretty much everything people were telling him was here say 3rd party and pretty ass backwards for the most part. I have come to a point in my life where i know i have more past than future left in my life and just want to do my thing keep my head down take care of my family build a few cars and enjoy life.


If Chuck keep talking shit BAN HIS ASS


----------



## BigTim_79

algonuevo said:


> Sent email......funny he knows nothing about you.....but i know alot about you.....i thought i seen your car at this pizza joint.....it seems you got fired for sm issues with a young kid there.....know of the beast that was your wife...seems she and my lil cousin work at same place...tower nursing...seen the baby mom...seems alot of people kno her....so it seems tht everybody seems to know you and know you are mentally deranged and full of shit....wow....tell me why you lie so bad and make up shit....the only thing u didnt lie about is having that buick....plain with wheels but that is the only thing that was true.....where is the black mammacita that speaks spanish...let me show her what a real man has to offer.....tu pinche *******


 :0 ,


----------



## lowdeville

payfred said:


> If Chuck keep talking shit BAN HIS ASS


NO!
Shady behaviour like thats how this whole shit storm started:yessad:


----------



## Jack Tripper

Mr Impala said:


> i havnet read the last 20 pages gotten many phone calls texts etc I did what any grown man should do I called chuck and told him look man ask me what you want ill answer you in a truthful manner and if anything i said doesnt make sense or I cant back up what im telling you call me in 2 weeks or 2 months and see if my version changes. Im not perfect i try and help people out and it doesn't always work out sometimes you cant ein no matter what and going in crcles is for racecars. *Out of all the things that have been said or posted about me that I have heard the one thing thats true is alex bought hood hinges from me he wasn't happy with them I do not remember how the whole thing went down but i thought we had resolved it to some degree but i guess not*. I PM'd him when i heard and said look man im sorry your not happy still thought we had come to an understanding if i was wrong what do i have to do to make it right. Chuck was as civil as you can imagine let me voice my side listened came to his own conclusions and i basically answered anything ANYONE had told him with the correct version of events whether i was wrong or not. Pretty much everything people were telling him was here say 3rd party and pretty ass backwards for the most part. I have come to a point in my life where i know i have more past than future left in my life and just want to do my thing keep my head down take care of my family build a few cars and enjoy life.


So you are calling Jason a liar? In his post he clearly states you cleaned up JD's topics.

It is what it is.


----------



## Guest

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 439088


This Lil *****..


----------



## big C

lowdeville said:


> NO!
> Shady behaviour like thats how this whole shit storm started:yessad:


X2 what ever mod that was deleting peoples topics when they were trying to speak out about problems should be the motherfucker banned point blank no questions asked


----------



## ROBLEDO

Jack Tripper said:


> :roflmaois fool trying to get paid more money...........Chuck=Hustle Harder





REV. chuck said:


> cash might just make me quiet
> 
> never know :dunno:


Chuck = Hush Money :rimshot:


----------



## JasonJ

Jack Tripper said:


> So you are calling Jason a liar? In his post he clearly states you cleaned up JD's topics.
> 
> It is what it is.


What i said was that alot of mods cleaned up alot of JDs topics (myself included) just like we clean up any topics that get wayyy off course... go back and read it again and try not to only see what you want to see. And keep my name out of your mouth.


----------



## Guest

:drama:

wow..... some bullshit...i say take it to the streets...cuz y'all some bishes tlkn shit on da net :facepalm:


----------



## ROBLEDO

JasonJ said:


> What i said was that alot of mods cleaned up alot of JDs topics (myself included) just like we clean up any topics that get wayyy off course... go back and read it again and try not to only see what you want to see. And keep my name out of your mouth.


you know you wanted to end that post with, "or I will be forced to banned you!".


----------



## Guest

ROBLEDO said:


> you know you wanted to end that post with, "or I will be forced to banned you!".


:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## ROBLEDO

esjmami said:


> :drama:
> 
> wow..... some bullshit...i say take it to the streets...cuz y'all some bishes tlkn shit on da net :facepalm:


how bout i take you to da room and beat dat pussy up like you was a hood rat. :naughty:


----------



## Guest

ROBLEDO said:


> how bout i take you to da room and beat dat pussy up like you was a hood rat. :naughty:


i awwready got my ass spanked las night :h5: but we can do it :naughty:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:roflmao::h5:


ROBLEDO said:


> how bout i take you to da room and beat dat pussy up like you was a hood rat. :naughty:


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

CryptKeeperTits said:


> :drama:
> 
> wow..... some bullshit...i say take it to the streets...cuz y'all some bishes tlkn shit on da net :facepalm:


Word em up


----------



## Guest

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao::h5:


dont act brand new lil *****..cuz u gna be there too... :naughty:


----------



## Guest

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> Word em up


jus sayin... y'all is funny... cuz if this shit went down on da streets.....:facepalm:


----------



## big C

JasonJ said:


> What i said was that alot of mods cleaned up alot of JDs topics (myself included) just like we clean up any topics that get wayyy off course... go back and read it again and try not to only see what you want to see. And keep my name out of your mouth.


Let me ask you this and dont take it the wrong way bc me and you have always been cool just a question. As a mod the job is to moniter all topics right? How come jd topics were quick to be cleaned up but topics like dubs and above not a single fucking mod has ever came in and cleaned up none of the bullshit that goes on? That one topic has been on for awhile not to mention its always on pg 1. Like I said just a question


----------



## JasonJ

ROBLEDO said:


> you know you wanted to end that post with, "or I will be forced to banned you!".


Its funny, i actually like things he says with 2 of his aliases...


----------



## Guest

JasonJ said:


> Its funny, i actually like things he says with 2 of his aliases...


and we all know this so..........:drama:



big C said:


> Let me ask you this and dont take it the wrong way bc me and you have always been cool just a question. As a mod the job is to moniter all topics right? How come jd topics were quick to be cleaned up but topics like dubs and above not a single fucking mod has ever came in and cleaned up none of the bullshit that goes on? That one topic has been on for awhile not to mention its always on pg 1. Like I said just a question


:drama:


----------



## JasonJ

big C said:


> Let me ask you this and dont take it the wrong way bc me and you have always been cool just a question. As a mod the job is to moniter all topics right? How come jd topics were quick to be cleaned up but topics like dubs and above not a single fucking mod has ever came in and cleaned up none of the bullshit that goes on? That one topic has been on for awhile not to mention its always on pg 1. Like I said just a question


Well its not like we read thru every topic looking for someone posting dumb shit.... if we happen to see it, then we see it.... alot of JD's shit got cleaned up because it was ALWAYS at the top with some shit going on, or the original topic starter was complaining.


----------



## JasonJ

esjmami said:


> and we all know this so..........:drama:


And we all know your pussy stinks and have seen the proof posted all over this website so......


----------



## Guest

:roflmao: typical answer...



JasonJ said:


> And we all know your pussy stinks and have seen the proof posted all over this website so......


 a pic with no face... :facepalm: yea buddy..try to clean up ur own act with this.. keep it comin :drama:


----------



## Jack Tripper

JasonJ said:


> What i said was that alot of mods cleaned up alot of JDs topics (myself included) just like we clean up any topics that get wayyy off course... go back and read it again and try not to only see what you want to see. *And keep my name out of your mouth*.


Bwahhhh:rofl:


----------



## Jack Tripper

JasonJ said:


> And we all know your pussy stinks and have seen the proof posted all over this website so......


:rimshot:


----------



## Guest

Jack Tripper said:


> :rimshot:


:finger:

i will beat ur lil white ass... jus sayin :drama:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

big C said:


> X2 what ever mod that was deleting peoples topics when they were trying to speak out about problems should be the motherfucker banned point blank no questions asked


AGREED!

I'm not name calling on anyone here, but this has been going on for a long time on this forum. Several mod's on this forum abuse the title as "moderator" and do not make good representation. Some of these moderators abuse their abilities to protect themselves by deleting topics, posts, etc. Even worse, using their ability to get some sort of financial gain or leverage. This is a public forum, not one person should be entitled to delete a topic to benefit themselves!


----------



## Jack Tripper

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> AGREED!
> 
> I'm not name calling on anyone here, but this has been going on for a long time on this forum. Several mod's on this forum abuse the title as "moderator" and do not make good representation. Some of these moderators abuse their abilities to protect themselves by deleting topics, posts, etc. Even worse, using their ability to get some sort of financial gain or leverage. This is a public forum, not one person should be entitled to delete a topic to benefit themselves!


:h5:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:run::naughty:


esjmami said:


> dont act brand new lil *****..cuz u gna be there too... :naughty:


----------



## ROBLEDO

JasonJ said:


> Its funny, i actually like things he says with 2 of his aliases...


:roflmao:


----------



## Guest

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :run::naughty:


:thumbsup: i'll see u in vegas and ur ass betta be there :scrutinize:


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

JasonJ said:


> And we all know your pussy stinks, you are a snitch, and have seen the proof posted all over this website so......


Qft


----------



## Guest

yup.... just wat i thought...:biggrin: so now back to the pyramid triangle and all the cover ups..cuz im out :inout:


----------



## big C

Also imo any mod that has not logged on in the last 3mo should be de modded. If your that damn busy then theres no way you have time to moderate a public fourm. Lets get some folks in here that will actually give a half of two shits


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Jack Tripper said:


> Robledo and Jack are unbanned for speaking out.
> 
> :angry:


.....im still a captain.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

96ROADMASTER said:


> I got my wheels in today. And my a arms. What's big deal. Also sent me a gift card for $300 Couse they where a little late.


Sure u did


----------



## 1229

big C said:


> Also imo any mod that has not logged on in the last 3mo should be de modded. If your that damn busy then theres no way you have time to moderate a public fourm. Lets get some folks in here that will actually give a half of two shits


Agreed 1,000%


----------



## GT~PLATING

Mr Impala said:


> i havnet read the last 20 pages gotten many phone calls texts etc I did what any grown man should do I called chuck and told him look man ask me what you want ill answer you in a truthful manner and if anything i said doesnt make sense or I cant back up what im telling you call me in 2 weeks or 2 months and see if my version changes. Im not perfect i try and help people out and it doesn't always work out sometimes you cant ein no matter what and going in crcles is for racecars. Out of all the things that have been said or posted about me that I have heard the one thing thats true is alex bought hood hinges from me he wasn't happy with them I do not remember how the whole thing went down but i thought we had resolved it to some degree but i guess not. I PM'd him when i heard and said look man im sorry your not happy still thought we had come to an understanding if i was wrong what do i have to do to make it right. Chuck was as civil as you can imagine let me voice my side listened came to his own conclusions and i basically answered anything ANYONE had told him with the correct version of events whether i was wrong or not. Pretty much everything people were telling him was here say 3rd party and pretty ass backwards for the most part. I have come to a point in my life where i know i have more past than future left in my life and just want to do my thing keep my head down take care of my family build a few cars and enjoy life.


Brent u did PM me like I said Bro I ain't tripping on it it is what it is even after that I've hit u up on other parts can't sit back and cry a river lol. Keep it pushing homie you still good people 1 bad sale or misunderstanding don't fuck a person up.


----------



## lowdeville

GT~PLATING said:


> Keep it pushing homie you still good people 1 bad sale or misunderstanding don't fuck a person up.


Thing is,no matter if it was a misunderstaning, intentional or not,from now on in,he'll always be known as the guy who helped JD.


----------



## lowdeville

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> AGREED!
> 
> I'm not name calling on anyone here, but this has been going on for a long time on this forum. Several mod's on this forum abuse the title as "moderator" and do not make good representation. Some of these moderators abuse their abilities to protect themselves by deleting topics, posts, etc. Even worse, using their ability to get some sort of financial gain or leverage. This is a public forum, not one person should be entitled to delete a topic to benefit themselves!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN

JasonJ said:


> And we all know your pussy stinks and have seen the proof posted all over this website so......


:rofl:


----------



## KushMaster

esjmami said:


> yup.... just wat i thought...:biggrin: so now back to the pyramid triangle and all the cover ups..cuz im out :inout:


Bye Hershey nips :wave:


----------



## MODZILLA TAN TARAN

JasonJ said:


> And we all know your pussy stinks and have seen the proof posted all over this website so......



:wow:


----------



## Lownslow302

JasonJ said:


> And we all know your pussy stinks and have seen the proof posted all over this website so......


:roflmao::burn:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

JasonJ said:


> And we all know your pussy stinks and have seen the proof posted all over this website so......


What do you expect. In high school, her teacher told her to do an essay, so she banged Robledo.


----------



## BIG RED

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> What do you expect. In high school, her teacher told her to do an essay, so she banged Robledo.


:rimshot: hahahahahaha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


The sunroof is bad ass on that tre.


----------



## regal ryda

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


JD may have let the game in a fucked up manner , but I'll say the nicca can build a nice ass car no matta who paid for it, this one was money well spent, he Hustled Harder to get this one out


----------



## rivman

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


Where/with who did this end up?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

did anyone notice the whale in the passenger seat ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

MAKIN MONEY said:


> did anyone notice the whale in the passenger seat ?


OUCH! :facepalm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

MAKIN MONEY said:


> did anyone notice the whale in the passenger seat ?


:rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

rivman said:


> Where/with who did this end up?


fed auction in a few years.


----------



## pimp slap

LostInSanPedro said:


> fed auction in a few years.


No it didnt


----------



## ROBLEDO

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> What do you expect. In high school, her teacher told her to do an essay, so she banged Robledo.


:rimshot:


----------



## Lownslow302

pimp slap said:


> No it didnt


so mr mcfly did you travel to the future to find out?


----------



## REV. chuck

BIG RED said:


> You sure dropped the Mr.Impala angle real quick after that phone call.
> 
> Looks a lil odd. I don't understand you seemed sure it was him and was burning the guy down over hersey hearsay hear say (just wanted all of them in there since I'm still not sure which one to use :facepalm: ) while some like myself where waiting for some hard facts to be posted.
> 
> I think you may owe Mr.Impala an apology of sorts. I guess if you out at the people who seemed to send you info to steer you down a path to burn him would be a good way to say sorry in a way.
> 
> This still has to be the craziest of all topics to come out of lil with the shut true or not true a lot of shit still came out of the wash with this topic.


i was only posting what i was being told. and then giving my opinion of how it looked and if you read the shit i was told my opinion was spot on at the time. 

the only time i said anything bad was when me and big tony were going back and forth and i called him a snake otherwise i was just speaking for those without the testicle fortitude to do it themselves


----------



## REV. chuck

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> AGREED!
> 
> I'm not name calling on anyone here, but this has been going on for a long time on this forum. Several mod's on this forum abuse the title as "moderator" and do not make good representation. Some of these moderators abuse their abilities to protect themselves by deleting topics, posts, etc. Even worse, using their ability to get some sort of financial gain or leverage. This is a public forum, not one person should be entitled to delete a topic to benefit themselves!


ive been telling gary that for years and for years he doesnt give a fuck well if this all goes to court his not give a fuck is gonna bite him in the ass because this websites records can be subpeoned and they will find it liable


----------



## ROBLEDO

FCE put the word out and is on the hunt for JD with the Taliban..... :drama: word has it that JD, Hustled FCE on some camel hump heads. :rimshot:


----------



## Jack Tripper

REV. chuck said:


> i was only posting what i was being told. and then giving my opinion of how it looked and if you read the shit i was told my opinion was spot on at the time.
> 
> the only time i said anything bad was when me and big tony were going back and forth and i called him a snake otherwise i was just speaking for those without the testicle fortitude to do it themselves


:roflmao: Everyone was just hating on Brent right?

GTFO

He altered topics for JD period. It's already been confirmed and you know it.


----------



## pimp slap

Lownslow302 said:


> so mr mcfly did you travel to the future to find out?


That car has been sold for over a yr.. Right after the 2010 super show he sold it


----------



## ROBLEDO

pimp slap said:


> That car has been sold for over a yr.. Right after the 2010 super show he sold it


pay him no mind...he doesn't even like lowriders yet he's always here. not to mention he builds model cars. :drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

Jack Tripper said:


> :roflmao: Everyone was just hating on Brent right?
> 
> GTFO
> 
> He altered topics for JD period. It's already been confirmed and you know it.


oh no i still think he cleaned them topics up rather he denys that or not and he knows it.


----------



## Jack Tripper

REV. chuck said:


> oh no i still think he cleaned them topics up rather he denys that or not and he knows it.


OK then. So long as we are clear at least on that factoid.


----------



## REV. chuck

Jack Tripper said:


> OK then. So long as we are clear at least on that factoid.


i told him that on the phone as well


----------



## 87cutty530

MAKIN MONEY said:


> did anyone notice the whale in the passenger seat ?


Hahahahaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## DJLATIN

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> What do you expect. In high school, her teacher told her to do an essay, so she banged Robledo.


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN

MAKIN MONEY said:


> did anyone notice the whale in the passenger seat ?


 :burn:


----------



## MODZILLA TAN TARAN

MAKIN MONEY said:


> did anyone notice the whale in the passenger seat ?



Maybe she ate all the Zeniths? Case Closed. :dunno:


----------



## THE HATER

I HEARD THAT JD LIVES IN WYOMING AND SELLS DONKEYS AS THOROUGHBREAD HORSES WITH SILICONED HORSESHOES ON. I WISH HIM WELL ON HIS NEW BUSINESS VENTURE.


----------



## SW713

what a bunch of gottdam girly ass bullshit. 


JD burned alot of people for money. instead of bitching here and everyone getting their panties all wadded up, hire someone and find the motherfucker and take care of business...however you see fit. legal court or street court, just get the gottdam bullshit over with. damn.


----------



## REV. chuck

SW713 said:


> what a bunch of gottdam girly ass bullshit.
> 
> 
> JD burned alot of people for money. instead of bitching here and everyone getting their panties all wadded up, hire someone and find the motherfucker and take care of business...however you see fit. legal court or street court, just get the gottdam bullshit over with. damn.


they just have to pay me ive already done the work.


----------



## REV. chuck

the hour draws nigh


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

REV. chuck said:


> the hour draws nigh


Is at midnight tonight that you reveal the nay sayers? 



ROBLEDO said:


> FCE put the word out and is on the hunt for JD with the Taliban..... :drama: word has it that JD, Hustled FCE on some camel hump heads. :rimshot:


This is untrue. I've got a clan of Luchadors with eagle powers hunting him down.


----------



## the GRINCH

He was at a chrome shop in orange county 2 weeks ago off of Raymond ave . He isn't that hard to find


----------



## the GRINCH

I already said . I heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who heard it from the source. There you go


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc

REV. chuck said:


> the hour draws nigh



:run:


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

REV. chuck said:


> the hour draws nigh


Wa wa waaaaaaaaa


----------



## REV. chuck

oh look an alias


----------



## elcoshiloco

the GRINCH said:


> He was at a chrome shop in orange county 2 weeks ago off of Raymond ave . He isn't that hard to find


Unlike what is potrayed on TV, Orange County is a pretty big county.


----------



## Jack Tripper

elcoshiloco said:


> Unlike what is potrayed on TV, Orange County is a pretty big county.


QFT, people don't realize that there are 18 million people in this region.


----------



## REV. chuck

Jack Tripper said:


> QFT, people don't realize that there are 18 million people in this region.


i do 


and all you assholes get on the freeway att eh same time everyday rather you have anywhere to be or not


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

REV. chuck said:


> and all you assholes get on the freeway att eh same time everyday rather you have anywhere to be or not


:rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO

REV. chuck said:


> i do
> 
> 
> and all you assholes get on the freeway att eh same time everyday rather you have anywhere to be or not


lets see......hmmmmm.....what should i do today?.......i'm an hour and a half away from the snow....an hour away from the desert.......40 minutes away from the beach......and 1860 miles away from the nearest mud hole in cottage hills il. 



















if i run into JD i'll let him know about this thread. maybe he could come in here and answer all these allegations.


----------



## DJLATIN

ROBLEDO said:


> lets see......hmmmmm.....what should i do today?.......i'm an hour and a half away from the snow....an hour away from the desert.......40 minutes away from the beach......and 1860 miles away from the nearest mud hole in cottage hills il.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i run into JD i'll let him know about this thread. maybe he could come in here and answer all these allegations.


the answer lies with joseph smith and the book of mormons with their magical underwear i figures...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> I already said . I heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who heard it from the source. There you go


----------



## Lowridingmike

JasonJ said:


> And we all know your pussy stinks and have seen the proof posted all over this website so......


Pew pew pewwww!!!!


----------



## IMPALA863

SO WAT REV CHUCK HAD HIS INFO WRONG?


----------



## MAAANDO

So where da hoes at? :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

MAAANDO said:


> So where da hoes at? :dunno:


Jen is a hoe, and you know this mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! :rofl:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

the GRINCH said:


> He was at a chrome shop in orange county 2 weeks ago off of Raymond ave . He isn't that hard to find





elcoshiloco said:


> Unlike what is potrayed on TV, Orange County is a pretty big county.


LET ME NARROW IT DOWN THEN..............RAYMOND AVE IS IN FULLERTON,CA.


----------



## TheMagician

IMPALA863 said:


> SO WAT REV CHUCK HAD HIS INFO WRONG?


I dont think anyone has verified it......


----------



## ROBLEDO

TheMagician said:


> I dont think anyone has verified it......


you're still here?


----------



## REV. chuck

ROBLEDO said:


> lets see......hmmmmm.....what should i do today?.......i'm an hour and a half away from the snow....an hour away from the desert.......40 minutes away from the beach......and 1860 miles away from the nearest mud hole in cottage hills il.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i run into JD i'll let him know about this thread. maybe he could come in here and answer all these allegations.


that doesnt count drive time though


----------



## dameon

if you want to find this guy hire a privete investegator there cheap and will have his legal name, birthdate, ss#, any bills or cell phone #'s. i know a fast and cheap way but its shady


----------



## 509Rider

dameon said:


> if you want to find this guy hire a privete investegator there cheap and will have his legal name, birthdate, ss#, any bills or cell phone #'s. i know a fast and cheap way but its shady


STFU


----------



## MAAANDO

509Rider said:


> STFU


x2 :inout:


----------



## 1229

wonder if JD could ever redeem himself. 



look at all the people Mando from Hi-Low ripped off. Complete cars disappeared. He got his ass whooped if I remember correctly (pretty sure it was on the news in L.A.). And now he is back in business, selling parts, has customers, dealers, fans and nut swingers.


----------



## flaked85

TATTOO-76 said:


> wonder if JD could ever redeem himself.
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the people Mando from Hi-Low ripped off. Complete cars disappeared. He got his ass whooped if I remember correctly (pretty sure it was on the news in L.A.). And now he is back in business, selling parts, has customers, dealers, fans and nut swingers.



THIS IS TRUE:h5:


----------



## ars!n

esjmami said:


> :drama:
> 
> wow..... some bullshit...i say take it to the streets...cuz y'all some bishes tlkn shit on da net :facepalm:


I'll take you to the streets. And put you on the track. But word on the "streets" is you should be walking down the beach "axing" your mom is she ever feels "not so fresh" :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

Waaaahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## elcoshiloco

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> LET ME NARROW IT DOWN THEN..............RAYMOND AVE IS IN FULLERTON,CA.


Tone down the caps lock. We are trying to have a civil discourse here, where everyone can air their grievances without fear of e-banging. Mr.Shades should step in and mediate this clusterfuck.


----------



## SHOELACES

:drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

IMPALA863 said:


> SO WAT REV CHUCK HAD HIS INFO WRONG?


noones come forward for jd's info yet


----------



## MUFASA

SHOELACES said:


> :drama:


:drama: :drama:


----------



## MUFASA

REV. chuck said:


> noones come forward for jd's info yet


Seems like the only one that would put that info to use would be the jap :nicoderm:


----------



## REV. chuck

MUFASA said:


> Seems like the only one that would put that info to use would be the jap :nicoderm:


i hear its into 6 figures the japs just a small part of it if thats true 



isnt that a racist term? jap?


----------



## JustPosting

JasonJ said:


> Its funny, i actually like things he says with 2 of his aliases...


:loco: LIL must be his medication. 




regal ryda said:


> JD may have let the game in a fucked up manner , but I'll say the nicca can build a nice ass car no matta who paid for it, this one was money well spent, he Hustled Harder to get this one out


my first thought was that anyone could build nice rides with free $ 


but then i remembered looking though LIL :facepalm:




Lownslow302 said:


> so mr mcfly did you travel to the future to find out?


:rofl: nice catch




TATTOO-76 said:


> wonder if JD could ever redeem himself.
> 
> look at all the people Mando from Hi-Low ripped off. Complete cars disappeared. He got his ass whooped if I remember correctly (pretty sure it was on the news in L.A.). And now he is back in business, selling parts, has customers, dealers, fans and nut swingers.


so this really happened? heard stories but never believe rumors. 



REV. chuck said:


> i hear its into 6 figures the japs just a small part of it if thats true
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that a racist term? jap?


 careful he has a sniping cat hno:


----------



## MUFASA

REV. chuck said:


> i hear its into 6 figures the japs just a small part of it if thats true
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that a racist term? jap?


Nope, a simple abbreviation.

There are some racist, disrespectful terms though that I wont use


----------



## REV. chuck

MUFASA said:


> Nope, a simple abbreviation.
> 
> There are some racist, disrespectful terms though that I wont use


oh good i wasnt sure thought it might be but i never heard any of them calling each other my jappa so i wasnt sure if it had made it yet.


----------



## Lownslow302

REV. chuck said:


> i hear its into 6 figures the japs just a small part of it if thats true
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that a racist term? jap?


he sent those fuckers chinas not crosslace chinas but china chinas


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

Lownslow302 said:


> he sent those fuckers chinas not crosslace chinas but china chinas


Wahahahaha shipping was the most expensive part


----------



## 187PURE

THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE MOST BITCH-MADE TOPIC ON LAYITLOW.. 70 PAGES WORTH.. WOOOW


----------



## az71monte

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)


az71monte 
 JD


----------



## ROBLEDO

187PURE said:


> THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE MOST BITCH-MADE TOPIC ON LAYITLOW.. 70 PAGES WORTH.. WOOOW


for real thought....if i saw JD today i'd chop it up with him. i'd be like..."damn homie them mothafuckas on layitlow mad at you player". :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE MOST BITCH-MADE TOPIC ON LAYITLOW.. 70 PAGES WORTH.. WOOOW


Be about it!


----------



## BigTim_79

96ROADMASTER said:


> Be about it!


ya! be straight hood loc. boost them donuts


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Jap like Jew CAN be a recist term. Depending on the person. General consensus is don't use it.


----------



## Jack Tripper

chairmnofthboard said:


> Jap like Jew CAN be a recist term. Depending on the person. General consensus is don't use it.


:roflmao:Yeah because there are a lot of thin skinned G's here.


----------



## REV. chuck

187PURE said:


> THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE MOST BITCH-MADE TOPIC ON LAYITLOW.. 70 PAGES WORTH.. WOOOW


i think the one full of people acting like gang bangers is the most bitch made topic on here


----------



## Jack Tripper

REV. chuck said:


> i think the one full of people acting like gang bangers is the most bitch made topic on here


:drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

Jack Tripper said:


> :drama:


:dunno:


the percantage of people on this site that have actual done dirt equal to the way they act is low id say .04% and those people generally dont talk about it much


----------



## ROBLEDO

REV. chuck said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 
> the percantage of people on this site that have actual done dirt equal to the way they act is low id say .04% and those people generally dont talk about it much


c'mon chuck...you're not that naive.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

groucho said:


> ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND JD - JOHNNY DELGADO - HE CLOSED SHOP AND MOVED OUT OF TOWN. HE BURNED A MEMBER FOR HIS REINFORCED FRAME AND MOLDED CHROME SUSPENSION AND MONEY. HIS SHOP AND HOUSE ARE BOTH EMPTY.


 DAATS Y ITS GOOD TO DOO YUR OWN SHIT!! EVERY SHOP BURNS SUM 1! MONEY HUNGRY FUCKERS!!


----------



## leg46y

El Aztec Pride said:


> DAATS Y ITS GOOD TO DOO YUR OWN SHIT!! EVERY SHOP BURNS SUM 1! MONEY HUNGRY FUCKERS!!


what? build your own rims?:dunno:


----------



## ars!n

leg46y said:


> what? build your own rims?:dunno:


yeah I know right :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863

leg46y said:


> what? build your own rims?:dunno:





ars!n said:


> yeah I know right :roflmao:










Originally Posted by *groucho*  
ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND JD - JOHNNY DELGADO - HE CLOSED SHOP AND MOVED OUT OF TOWN. _*HE BURNED A MEMBER FOR HIS REINFORCED FRAME AND MOLDED CHROME SUSPENSION AND MONEY. *_HIS SHOP AND HOUSE ARE BOTH EMPTY.











I THINK THATS WHAT HE WAS TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

heres another view of his "whale" :boink: :barf:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star

phatz said:


> Do you think he could make a come back?


the same old stool
the same old fool
played by the rules
but didnt win






end topic


----------



## hittin back bumper

ROBLEDO said:


> for real thought....if i saw JD today i'd chop it up with him. i'd be like..."damn homie them mothafuckas on layitlow mad at you player". :roflmao:


Bahaha


----------



## elcoshiloco

lone star said:


> the same old stool
> the same old fool
> played by the rules
> but didnt win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> end topic


Firme rola ese


----------



## elcoshiloco

187PURE said:


> THIS HAS GOT TO BE THE MOST BITCH-MADE TOPIC ON LAYITLOW.. 70 PAGES WORTH.. WOOOW


:ugh:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

REV. chuck said:


> i think the one full of people acting like gang bangers is the most bitch made topic on here


I think the midget ****** from the STL is the biggest bitch on here....also, who comes crawling back like a beaten wife after yet another beating/banning..."Time after time."


----------



## ars!n

IMPALA863 said:


> Originally Posted by *groucho*
> ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND JD - JOHNNY DELGADO - HE CLOSED SHOP AND MOVED OUT OF TOWN. _*HE BURNED A MEMBER FOR HIS REINFORCED FRAME AND MOLDED CHROME SUSPENSION AND MONEY. *_HIS SHOP AND HOUSE ARE BOTH EMPTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK THATS WHAT HE WAS TALKIN ABOUT


Yeah I know. Just being a smart ass


----------



## DanielDucati

leg46y said:


> what? build your own rims?:dunno:


yes..........its not hard if you can build a bicycle wheel you can build a lowrider wire wheel.......just saying....


----------



## IMPALA863

DanielDucati said:


> yes..........its not hard if you can build a bicycle wheel you can build a lowrider wire wheel.......just saying....


JUST ASK BLOWNSLOW302 FOR ADVICE :rofl:


----------



## MAAANDO

So is this thread finally dead?


----------



## Envious Touch

MAAANDO said:


> So is this thread finally dead?


IDK but there's a bunch of old topics popping up in the wheels/tires section from 2006-2008 where JD was giving quotes.. now new member bringing them back??


----------



## RED DRAGONS

DanielDucati said:


> yes..........its not hard if you can build a bicycle wheel you can build a lowrider wire wheel.......just saying....


How you go from a bad ass club (4 life) to Avenue CC in less than a week :dunno: WTF


----------



## BIG RED

RED DRAGONS said:


> How you go from a bad ass club (4 life) to Avenue CC in less than a week :dunno: WTF


Maybe a born again car cluber :dunno:


----------



## Jack Tripper

SICKTOON said:


> I bought 10 set of rims from him and he still burned me on a set of 13s,trip on this ,10 monhs ago I took a set of rims back for service(the gold faded on the spokes)I told him to change out for chrome spokes,never saw my wheels again,thought I was special,ha,ha......damn its a cold world out there........C


:drama:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

RED DRAGONS said:


> How you go from a bad ass club (4 life) to Avenue CC in less than a week :dunno: WTF




:roflmao: :roflmao: Don't forget 13 Members Strong And Growing Like A Wild Fire :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jack Tripper

bump


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

he burned me for my whole income tax check and ebt card


----------



## SSonsupremes

MAKIN MONEY said:


> he burned me for my dads whole income tax check and ebt card


dam that fools dirty


----------



## DanielDucati

RED DRAGONS said:


> How you go from a bad ass club (4 life) to Avenue CC in less than a week :dunno: WTF


It isnt none your buisness but since your sniffing at my nuts I decided to make a change and start up a new car club with David Blanco and some other guys....any other stupid questions you wanna ask????


----------



## Jack Tripper

DanielDucati said:


> It isnt none your buisness but since your sniffing at my nuts I decided to make a change and start up a new car club with David Blanco and some other guys....*any other stupid questions you wanna ask????*


y u so mad bro?


----------



## DanielDucati

Jack Tripper said:


> y u so mad bro?


............


----------



## RED DRAGONS

DanielDucati said:


> It isnt none your buisness but since your sniffing at my nuts I decided to make a change and start up a new car club with David Blanco and some other guys....any other stupid questions you wanna ask????


Sniffing nuts? Fool please I just thought when your in a club and you say 4life, it meant until you die not till you "decide" to make a change LOL

Friggin club hoppers show no loyalty but hey what do I know?


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

Club hopping is for *******


----------



## DanielDucati

RED DRAGONS said:


> Sniffing nuts? Fool please I just thought when your in a club and you say 4life, it meant until you die not till you "decide" to make a change LOL
> 
> Friggin club hoppers show no loyalty but hey what do I know?


Apperantly nothing from your post, there's a difference between starting a new club up and club hopping into another one...but then again you dont know shit about shit or the situation going on.....so Again.....stay of my nuts.

and BigDirty said it best and nothing has changed.....



BIG DIRTY said:


> THE FUNNY THING IS THAT RED DRANGONS HAS NO CAR, AND BEEN RIDING UCE'S NUTS FOR LIKE 3 YEARS. AND IF YOU LOOK AT ALL HIS POSTS, ALL HE DOES IS GO INTO PEOPLES TOPICS AND TRIES TO START SHIT. BUT STILL HAS NOT SENT ANY INFO ABOUT HIMSELF. JUST PRINCIPAL, HE BETTER HOPE THAT I NEVER FIND OUT WHERE HE LIVES AT. CAUSE THAT WOULD BE LAYITLOW OFF TOPIC HISTORY.


----------



## wolverine

Theres a difference between club hoppers and drop outs. Get it right foolz :guns:


----------



## ars!n

MAKIN MONEY said:


> he burned me for my whole income tax check and ebt card


ah naw hell naw.... Not the EBT card


----------



## ROBLEDO

this topic hasn't died yet?


----------



## ars!n

ROBLEDO said:


> this topic hasn't died yet?


drew aint gave it the aidz yet :dunno:


----------



## deecaddy

_Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@
*i think imma need to get in these raffles

i want another set :biggrin:

*ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA Addict Poster









Car Club
ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA

"JUST BUY THEM I NEED THE SALES ILL HOOK YOU UP BIG TIME"

ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 









Addict Poster








[h=2]I DONT HAVE PICS OF ALL MY "CUSTOMERS" CARS COULD YOU PLEASE POST PICS OF YOUR RIDES WITH THE WHEELS

Im guessing this was in the early stages of him "hustling harder"....:dunno: hope everyone that was ripped off gets some money back in the long run....sucks that everyone works hard for their $$$ only to get ripped off so another person can build a cover car.....karma[/h]


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

KILROY said:


> View attachment 445097


Kill yourself roy, nd stop spamming every topic with ur ****** pic


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

^^^ 187 gaynadian


----------



## Jack Tripper

ttt for the con man


----------



## Mr Buckworth

Jack Tripper said:


> ttt for the con man


Johnny needed a good substitute teacher to guide him in a better direction in life. He needed a better profession.


----------



## El Callejero

ROBLEDO said:


> this topic hasn't died yet?


Not till some one gets him like hussein or bin laden !! Maybe even taxidermy his head & mount in some garage...


----------



## CHINGON66

RED DRAGONS said:


> Sniffing nuts? Fool please I just thought when your in a club and you say 4life, it meant until you die not till you "decide" to make a change LOL
> 
> Friggin club hoppers show no loyalty but hey what do I know?


x1966
Fuck a club hopper they're something like a bitch switching clicks like tricks switch dicks nuff said mofokas


----------



## IMPALA863

CHINGON66 said:


> x1966
> Fuck a club hopper they're something like a bitch switching clicks like tricks switch dicks nuff said mofokas


:drama::drama:


----------



## CHINGON66

IMPALA863 said:


> :drama::drama:


:420::nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863

CHINGON66 said:


> :420::nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## LURCH63

This sounds like a good title for a new childrens book, "where's Johnny Delgado?"


----------



## donz67

*FRANCISCO* said:


> This sounds like a good title for a new childrens book, "where's Johnny Delgado?"


JD is the new Carmen San Diego!!......:roflmao:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

*FRANCISCO* said:


> This sounds like a good title for a new childrens book, "where's Johnny Delgado?"





donz67 said:


> JD is the new Carmen San Diego!!......:roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## donz67

TATTOO-76 said:


>



:rofl::roflmao::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## ars!n

RED DRAGONS said:


> Sniffing nuts? Fool please *I just thought when your in a club and you say 4life, it meant until you die *not till you "decide" to make a change LOL
> 
> Friggin club hoppers show no loyalty but hey what do I know?


you my good sir take this car shit WAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY too seriously.


----------



## Terrific Three

:facepalm:


----------



## LivinLegend

En Sabah Nur said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't forget 13 Members Strong And Growing Like A Wild Fire :roflmao: :roflmao:


lolz


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

RED DRAGONS said:


> Sniffing nuts? Fool please I just thought when your in a club and you say 4life, it meant until you die not till you "decide" to make a change LOL
> 
> Friggin club hoppers show no loyalty but hey what do I know?


AYE HOLMES. IV LIFE ONLY MEANS SOMETHING WHEN YOU ROLL WITH THA BIG BAD IMAGE. 



DanielDucati said:


> Apperantly nothing from your post, there's a difference between starting a new club up and club hopping into another one...but then again you dont know shit about shit or the situation going on.....so Again.....stay of my nuts.
> 
> and BigDirty said it best and nothing has changed.....



DANNY. YOU NEED TO PUT DOWN YOUR NEW PLAQUE AND HOLLA @ THA IMAGE.



wolverine said:


> Theres a difference between club hoppers and drop outs. Get it right foolz :guns:


THA IMAGE HAS 0% TURNOVER AND WE HAVE OVER 173 MEMBERS.


----------



## lowdeville

TTT for the scammers!


----------



## 48221

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> AYE HOLMES. IV LIFE ONLY MEANS SOMETHING WHEN YOU ROLL WITH THA BIG BAD IMAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANNY. YOU NEED TO PUT DOWN YOUR NEW PLAQUE AND HOLLA @ THA IMAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> THA IMAGE HAS 0% TURNOVER AND WE HAVE OVER 173 MEMBERS.


:roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil

TATTOO-76 said:


>


:rofl:

"where in the world are my chinas"


----------



## manu samoa

Doesn't dog the bounty hunter have connections in Colorado ?


----------



## MR. SIXTY

lowdeville said:


> TTT for the scammers!


:werd:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Jd's In Florida . I have a very reliable source that told me so. His wife tranfsferred From the CA location To The Florida's Location Of Disney Land to maintain a steady income and the Family's benefits . :yes:


----------



## Rag Ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Jd's In Florida . I have a very reliable source that told me so. His wife tranfsferred From the CA location To The Florida's Location Of Disney Land to maintain a steady income and the Family's benefits . :yes:


:wow:


----------



## Rag Ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Jd's In Florida . I have a very reliable source that told me so. His wife tranfsferred From the CA location To The Florida's Location Of Disney Land to maintain a steady income and the Family's benefits . :yes:


this does makes sense, the secret's out!! :shh:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Jd's In Florida . I have a very reliable source that told me so. His wife tranfsferred From the CA location To The Florida's Location Of Disney Land to maintain a steady income and the Family's benefits . :yes:


ayyeee word is his wife dresses up as dumbo, they don't even have to put an outfit on her. Plus she's got that second job at sea world at the whale tank, hustling harder everyday uffin:


----------



## Mr Buckworth

When your wifes weight it out of hand and she works at Disney Land...Hustle Harder.


----------



## payfred

Mr Buckworth said:


> When your wifes weight it out of hand and she works at Disney Land...Hustle Harder.


:roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Jd's In Florida . I have a very reliable source that told me so. His wife tranfsferred From the CA location To The Florida's Location Of Disney Land to maintain a steady income and the Family's benefits . :yes:



*THAT'S CRAZY U SAY THAT... MY BOYS GIRL SAID THAT SAME SHIT AND I DIDN'T BELEAVE HER. :twak:

HIS WIFE IS COOL PEOPLES. SHE HOOK ME AND MY FAM UP WITH TICKETS AND FOOD FOR A LOW ASS PRICE.
HIS COUSIN WORKS THERE ALSO, HE SEEM PRETTY STR8 ALSO.

IT'S FUCKED UP JD DOESN'T EVEN RESPECT HIS WIFE,KIDS OUR COUSIN ENOUGH TO KEEP THEM OUT OF HARMS WAY. DUMMIE INTRODUCE ME TO ALL OF THEM, NOT EVEN KNOWING THERES CUT THOATS ON PAYROLL.

HIS PEOPLES DIDN'T FUCK US OVER.... JD FUCKED US OVER! HARM SHOULD BE ON HIM ONLY EVEN THO I KNOW A FEW CATS THAT'S AIMING FOR HIM OUR HIS PEEPS AND THAT'S FUCK UP!!
*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## fesboogie

vynetyme said:


> View attachment 468417


:rofl:Wooow!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

JD's wife is on a show called operation repo, dunno if anyone on here has seen it

here is a pic, she shouldnt be too hard to find


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## MAKIN MONEY

vynetyme said:


> View attachment 468417


bhahahahhahahaa


----------



## payfred

ONE8SEVEN said:


> View attachment 481444


:roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

WOW


----------



## rivman

Bahahahaa.


----------



## Budweiser Bike

:rofl:


----------



## REV. chuck

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Jd's In Florida . I have a very reliable source that told me so. His wife tranfsferred From the CA location To The Florida's Location Of Disney Land to maintain a steady income and the Family's benefits . :yes:


no 


she is no longer employeed by disney in any state


----------



## IMPALA863

REV. chuck said:


> no
> 
> 
> she is no longer employeed by disney in any state


lets see u post up the ''correct info'':drama:


----------



## plague

Ttt


----------



## FiveNine619

Lol


----------



## DJLATIN

ONE8SEVEN said:


> View attachment 481444


:roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

JD need some Zs,

Hit me up

You gots my #

:inout:


----------



## nisra

Aztlan_Exile said:


> JD need some Zs,
> 
> Hit me up
> 
> You gots my #
> 
> :inout:


And you're the kinda idiot to give him your money


----------



## Marty McFly

This topic is still going?


----------



## ROBLEDO

nisra said:


> And you're the kinda idiot to give him your money


:rofl: he really is. anybody who would cut a fake rag top in half because someone told him their was hidden rust has to be a bonafide idiot. :roflmao:


----------



## plague

Ttt


----------



## Blvd Riders

I FOUND JD
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/767682-i-found-jd.html


----------

